#ubuntu-es 2011-09-19
<Jorge-42-Concep> auxilio ¡¡¡ cómo veo la cam en Pidgin¡? me aparece el menú "medio", pero están desactivadas las opciones...
<mrkcc> como reinstalar un programa
<arp-> sudo apt-get purge paquete
<arp-> sudo apt-get install paquete
<mrkcc> gracisas
<mrkcc> gracias arp-
<arp-> ok
<dimitruss> holas tengo un problem con una impresora canon mp250 ubuntu 11.04 no me reconoce la impresora o bueno no tiene un driver adecuado que puedo hacer?
<arp-> encende tu impresora
<arp-> abri una terminal y pone: lsusb
<arp-> y copia la linea refernte a la impresora aca
<dimitruss> no aparece nada arp-
<arp-> es USB no ?
<dimitruss> si
<dimitruss> bueno lo apague
<dimitruss> pero ya encontre drivers en la pagina de canon
<arp-> ok
<dimitruss> gracias si no puedo incluso con los drivers pido aydua de nuevo
<arp-> ok
<ajesmorgil> hola
<ajesmorgil> holllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ajesmorgil> contestar mamonessssssssssss
<SadlyMistaken> alguien me puede decir si... si yo paso a PDF un archivo LibreOffice, con fuente Ubuntu, una persona que no tenga esa fuente instalada (como la gente que usa windows) ¿verán mi pdf con otra fuente?
<omikron4>  SadlyMistaken si la guardaste en pdf la veran con el reader
<omikron4> SadlyMistaken: debes tener en cuenta que el pdf es como si fueran imagenes.. entonces lo guarda tal cual, puesto que no traduces fuentes si no imagenes o algo parecido
<SadlyMistaken> omikron4, si fuesen imágenes no podría seleccionar, copiar y luego pegar en otra parte el texto... imagenes no son..
<SadlyMistaken> yo sé que algunos pdf tienen embebida la fuente, pero yo quiero saber si LibreOffice, cuando imprime en pdf, embede la fuente.
<lordwicho> hola a la comunidad
<lordwicho> instale ubuntu 11.04, pero ahora en el grub cuando entro a  "ubuntu 11.04" me sale un menu "cardomom" coloco mi usuario y passwd pero no entro
<lordwicho> en el mismo grub puedo seleccionar una linea que se llama linux y ese si puedo entrar con mi usuario y passwd
<lordwicho> ?
<lordwicho> ¿saben porque me sale esa cuenta en "ubuntu 11.04" con la cuenta de cardomom??
<Lataria> hola estuve buscando en internet información acerca  cambiar el SO de un celular a maemo o android ya que los único celulares que viene con esos so son muy caros para mi
<Lataria> ¿Alguine sabé donde puedo buscar más info?
<jose> buenas tardes. tengo el problema de que se me cierra solo el centro de software de ubuntu en 11.04... a q se debe y como puedo solucionarlo??? gracias
<debsan> @detalles jose,
<debsan> !detalles
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<jose> no se q detalles dar... unicamente que lo ejecuto y se cierra solo, no da tiempo a q se abra
<jose> bueno, me tengo q ir... ya intentare arreglarlo de noche
<debsan> jose, lo ejecutaste a través de la consola ?
<jose> gracias por vuestro tiempo
<jose> no
<jose> dede aplicaciones
<jose> debsan,  gracias por tu tiempo, pero yo no lo tengo eheheheh a currar...
<jose> adios
<debsan> ok, jose que te vaya bien. Después probalo
<jose> ok
<jose> gracias
<debsan> claro yo tengo un montón de tiempo libre -.-
<cw_leonis> hola, tengo un problemita con un modem ZTE 180 de tigo
<cw_leonis> ¿alguien puede ayudarme?
<Gran_Ger> Hola a todos!! Utilizo Ubuntu en un café Internet que tengo, sin embargo tengo un problema constante que es el hecho de que los usuarios modifiquen la apariencia del escritorio y constantemente eliminen paneles o elementos del panel
<Gran_Ger> debo suponer que hay una especie de script donde se encuentran las preferencias de los usuarios, específicamente en cuanto al la apariencia del escritorio
<Gran_Ger> Y supongo también que si pusiera ese archivo en un lugar seguro, y luego al reiniciar la máquina, a través de un script copiar la información al lugar adecuado, podría regresar a la apariencia original
<Gran_Ger> estoy en lo correcto?
<Gran_Ger> De ser así, donde debo buscar?
<oscar0784> hola a todos
<oscar0784> necesito ayuda desesperadamente
<icaro440> 112
<oscar0784> tengo problemas con la tarjeta de video ATI radeon x1200 en ubuntu 10.04
<oscar0784> y con el sonido hdmi
<icaro440> no soy informatico, pero cuenta...
<icaro440> soy usuario de una ati
<oscar0784> pues instale desde 0 ubuntu 10.04 en una gateway w350 con una tarjeta ati radeon serie x1200 y al principio la detecto y tenia aceleracion grafica y los efectos del compiz pero de repente se "desactivo" o se "desinstalo" porque ya no tengo aceleracion grafica ni los efectos del compiz y no se que hacer, ya busque por todas partes y no logro hacer que me la reconozca de nuevo
<oscar0784> desinstale y reinstale los drivers desde synaptic pero no se ha solucionado
<icaro440> pero entras y todo lo demas bien no?
<oscar0784> busque el driver en la pagina de ati pero no esta
<oscar0784> si si tengo entorno grafico solo que no hay aceleracion
<icaro440> pero ahora tienes el driver privativo instalado?
<icaro440> ejecuta glxgears
<icaro440> en la terminal
<oscar0784> pues no lo se, tengo lo que se instalo cuando instale ubuntu
<icaro440> abre un terminal y escribe
<icaro440> glxgears
<oscar0784> me sale violacion de segmento
<icaro440> entonces
<icaro440> sistema-administracion-controladores adicionales
<oscar0784> ahi no me sale nada
<icaro440> en controladores adicionales no te sale el privativo de ati? no te ofrece instalarlo?
<oscar0784> no
<icaro440> tampoco te dice que este instalado?
<oscar0784> bueno para empezar no tengo eso de controladores adicionales, tengo controladores de hardware y ahi no me sale nada
<icaro440> que raro
<icaro440> mira
<icaro440> hay unos repositorios
<icaro440> que tienen los ultimos drivers de ati
<icaro440> para ubuntu
<icaro440> ahora te los paso
<icaro440> prueba
<icaro440> a añadir esos repositorios y actualizar a ver que tal, es lo unico que se me ocurre
<oscar0784> ok
<icaro440> ese es el lucyd no?
<oscar0784> si
<icaro440> mira, aqui lo tienes
<icaro440> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppas/27
<oscar0784> mmm pero cual instalo?
<icaro440> luego, una vez actualices, estos son los que yo tengo instalados
<icaro440> fglrx-amdcccle
<ivedci89-desktop> hola! cómo puedo editar el menú "Lugares" del panel GNOME?
<oscar0784> nada mas instalo ese?
<icaro440> fglrx
<ivedci89-desktop> porque ahora que agregue varios marcadores me los amontona en un sub-menú
<icaro440> no espera
<icaro440> tambien
<icaro440> fglrx-modaliases
<icaro440> xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<icaro440> esos 4
<icaro440> son lo que  yo tengo
<oscar0784> ok
<icaro440> prueba a ver, ojala tengas suerte
<oscar0784> ok
<oscar0784> cuando se instalen los 4 reinicio o no es necesario?
<icaro440> si, tienes que reiniciar
<icaro440> y cruza los dedos
<icaro440> jajaja
<icaro440> mira, tengo que irme, esta noche me cuentas si te funciono y si no, pues me insultas y todo eso
<linuxuser_> quit
<n-iCe> Hola, una pregunta, para monitorear mi red local, algún software?
<n-iCe> Quiero ver las ips que están conectadas, los nombres de los equipos y si están vivos/activos/navegando
<Juheros> Buenas
<Juheros> Alguien me puede ayudar a instalar los drivers de mi placa de video
<Juheros> no he podido aun :s
<fosco_> Juheros, vamos por partes
<fosco_> que grafica tienes?
<fosco_> si no sabes cual es ejecuta lspci | grep -i vga
<Juheros> Intel Corporation 82946GZ/GL Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<fosco_> ok, esa grafica solo tiene los drivers libres
<fosco_> que ya van instalados por defecto en ubuntu
<fosco_> no es necesario (ni posible) instalar nada más
<Juheros> pero es que no me da mas resolucion
<Juheros> solo 1024 x 748
<Juheros> se ve muy grande todo
<Juheros> es ubuntu 1104
<Juheros> sabes como arreglo eso
<fosco_> abre un terminal y ejecuta xrandr
<fosco_> verás las resoluciones soportadas por tu hardware/driver
<Juheros> si la maxima es 1024 768
<Juheros> mm
<Juheros> osea que no hay manera de poner una resolucion mayor?
<fosco_> tal como lo tienes ahora no
<fosco_> quizá buscando tu modelo exacto de vga + natty en google encuentres alguna informacion sobre como poner resoluciones más altas
<Gran_Ger> Hola a todos. Tengo un cyber con máquinas utilizando Linux. Usualmente los usuarios modifican el panel y desaparecen algunas de las cosas
<Gran_Ger> Es un poco complicado reparar cada día los paneles que van quitando. He pensado que quizás haya un archivo de configuración donde estén almacenadas las preferencias del usuario con respecto al escritorio y su acomodo
<mimecar> pon los archivos como solo lectura
<Gran_Ger> debo suponer que si copio en un lugar seguro la información, hago un script que al iniciar el usuario copie esos datos a su lugar, cada reinicio se tendría la misma configuración
<Gran_Ger> estoy en lo correcto?
<Gran_Ger> y la segunda pregunta es: Dónde están dichos archivos de configuración? ya sea para ponerlos como de solo lectura o para copiarlos
<mimecar> en la carpeta del usuario
<Gran_Ger> Ok, bajo que nombre? a eso me refiero
<Gran_Ger> no me refiero al nombre del usuario, sino la carpeta o el archivo que tiene dichos datos. Cómo se llama?
<mimecar> está repartido por toda la carpeta del usuario
<mimecar> guarda una copia de toda la carpeta y luego restauras
<Div_by_zer0> Gran_Ger: puede ser en .gnome o .config
<Div_by_zer0> pero como dice mimecar lo mejor seria que hicieras una copia completa de tu directorio personal
<Gran_Ger> ok, muchas gracias a ambos.
<Div_by_zer0> ya que trae todas las configuraciones de aplicaciones instaladas
<Div_by_zer0> que hayas realizado
<Gran_Ger> Les pongo un ejemplo para ver si me doy a entender
<Gran_Ger> En el panel inferior que usualmente tiene gnome
<Gran_Ger> me quitan el cambiador de escritorios
<Gran_Ger> o el de la papelera
<Gran_Ger> o todos
<Gran_Ger> además del panel que sirve para ver las ventanas activas.
<Gran_Ger> sólo eso es lo que quiero conservar
<Gran_Ger> si borran aplicaciones (cosa que no se podría por la cuestión de permisos
<mimecar> restaura los archivos...
<Gran_Ger> ) no importa
<mimecar> no pueden
<Gran_Ger> entonces, sólo me interesan los de los paneles y la apariencia general del escritorio.
<Gran_Ger> Entiendo que cada aplicación instalada, tiene su propio directorio oculto de configuración, entonces esos no importan en este caso.
<mimecar> tienes que restaurar TODO el contenido de la carpeta home
<Div_by_zer0> Gran_Ger: proba con .gnome2 y .config
<Gran_Ger> Ok, me parece Div_by_zer0, muchas gracias
<Gran_Ger> mimecar, muchas gracias también, pero si restauro TODO el contenido de la carpeta home, también se incluirían carpetas como Imágenes, Videos, Documentos, etc, que no me interesa restaurar
<Gran_Ger> de hecho, cada vez que se reinicia la compu, tengo un script para eliminar el contenido de esos directorios
<mimecar> el backup no incluye esos archivos
<Div_by_zer0> Gran_Ger: crea un script que haga lo mismo con esos directorios
<Gran_Ger> Bien, muchas gracias!!
<Gran_Ger> saludos!!!
<Div_by_zer0> \o
<sianhulo> ¿amigos, conocen alguna aplicacion para mejorar la calidad de un video? es que necesito mejorar la imagend eun video, tiene muy baja resolucion y es muy oscuro
<mimecar> podrás subirle un poco el brillo
<sianhulo> sigue siendo irreconocible, debido a la mala calidad del video
<sianhulo> amigos, por favor, es evidencia para una corte.
<mimecar> si el vídeo tiene poca calidad, solo puedes ajustar brillo / contraste
<sianhulo> pero es que en windows yo tenia una aplicacion llamada vreveal, me mojaraba la imagen considerablemente, algo que contraste/ brillo no podra hacer
<mimecar> ¿que es lo que hacía ese programa?
<sianhulo> mejoraba las tonalidades y mejoraba el "shaking"
<mimecar> prueba con avidemux
<sianhulo> buscare
<hiko_hitokiri> buenas tarde a todos
<In-Vent-ive> Buenas gente, tengo una duda..perdonen que soy pregunton.. Se apago el ordenador de pronto, y cuando se reinicio el Xfce ya no funciona, me explico en vez de mouse aparece un cuadro grande, y en ves de ventanas solo parte de los iconos. Entonces alguna forma de restablece el Xfce,ya trata reiniciendo gracias
<n-iCe> hola!
<n-iCe> Existe y conocen de algo para monitorear mi local network?
<n-iCe> Quiero saber las computadoras que están conectadas a mi router, las ips, los host names y si están activas, usando el internet y qué tanto
<mimecar> n-iCe: tendrás que interrogar al router o usar un sniffer
<n-iCe> arp no funcionaría para eso?
<n-iCe> el router falla, dice que están activas cuando yo mismo apagué la maquina
<mimecar> pasa un tiempo hasta que lo detecya
<n-iCe> Y yo quiero que sea instantaneo
<mimecar> será el tiempo que tarde en caducar la conexión, depende del router
<n-iCe> uhm
<Yukiteru> <n-iCe> el router falla << alli está tu respuesta
<Jordyec> buenas tardes amigos
<n-iCe> buenas
<Jordyec> les comento que tengo una maquina p4 hp de escritorio y cuando le instale ubuntu 10.04 corria bien con sus pequeños momentos que se quedaba
<Jordyec> pero luego que le actualice al 10.10 mi maquina anda tan lenta que hasta iras me da prenderla
<Jordyec> xfa ayuda
<n-iCe> quédate en 10.04
<n-iCe> o usa fluxbuntu
<n-iCe> o algun desktop más ligero
<Jordyec> pero existe la posibilidad de regresar al 10.04
<mimecar> Jordyec: formateando
<n-iCe> clean install
<Jordyec> en la terminal?
<Jordyec> pongo eso
<Jordyec> o kmo hago eso xfa
<Jordyec> xq si no mi jefe me esta presionando regresar a windows
<n-iCe> osea
<n-iCe> debes volver a instalar ubuntu
<n-iCe> desde 0
<n-iCe> un clean install
<n-iCe> una instalación limía
<n-iCe> limpia
<Jordyec> aaaa
<Jordyec> porque hacer kmo una restauración no hay como verdad
<mimecar> no puedes pasar de xp a windows 98
<mimecar> aquí es lo mismo
<mimecar> si hubieras clonado tu sistema antes si que podrías volver
<Jordyec> a ya simon
<Jordyec> gracias ya toco
<cousteau> mimecar, afaik tampoco puedes pasar de 98 a xp... aunque nunca lo he probado
<AAAAAAA> hola
<AAAAAAA> alguien me puede ayudar?
<dabor> AAAAAAA: hay que preguntar directamente
<jose> buenas noches. alguien me puede decir como actualizar amule a la version 2.3.1????
<jose> buenas, alguien me puede decir como actualizar amule?
<soporte> hacer nmap en una red es delito?
<voyager1> buenas mundo
<soporte> buenas buenas
<icaro440> oscar, te funciono_
<icaro440> ?
<icaro440> lo de los drivers para la ati?
 * unknow Saludos!
#ubuntu-es 2011-09-20
<Osmodivs> ¿Alguien sabe como agregar una cuenta de hotmail en el app the notificador de correo de Ubuntu? Hay lugares donde dicen que ponga esto TLS Or SSL: yes peo en el app no hay opción para hacer eso. estan las opciones, pero estan bloqueadas
<fidcard> hola gente de ubuntu. necesitaria saber si hay un programa para reproducir peliculas en blue ray?
<xuuun> Hola...puede pasarme algún canal donde traten sobre Python?
<Lithos84> !python | xuuun
<kubot> xuuun: python es un lenguaje de programación de alto nivel http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Python. Documentación http://docs.python.org/ (Inglés). Ver también http://wiki.python.org/moin/Languages/Spanish?highlight=%28CategoryLanguage%29 Manual Dive into Python: http://diveintopython.org/ | Preguntas sobre python hacerlas en #python-es #pyar o #python (inglés)
<xuuun> Por favor.
<Jorge-42-Concep> Hola a todos ¡ Se puede guardar de alguna forma las letras que descarga Banshee? Para poder tenerlas luego offline ?
<unknow> Que comando puedo usar para saber si tengo un software instalado?
<ArthurM> hola como puedo modificar el escritorio por defecto de GDM pero desde las tty* o desde consola para ser mas especifico o la ruta del archivo a editar
<arp-> /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf
<arp-> usa cualquier editor..
<ArthurM> arp-: gracias
<arp-> ok
 * arp- rebooting
<n-iCe> hoooooola
<n-iCe> estoy en 11.04 y ahora no veo mi  ps2 keyboard
<jose> necesito ayuda... me desaparecieron los botones de max min y cerrar de las ventanas... hago metacity --replace pero al cerrar sesion vuelven a desaparecer... algun consejo????
<point> no puedo configurar el 'scroll' del mouse
<point> ???
<dannyLopez> buenas buenas
<point> buenas
<point> no puedo configurar el 'scroll' del mouse
<point> ???
<dannyLopez> point: laptop o Pc?
<point> pc
<point> la ruedita no me sube ni me baja las paginas web ni los documentos
<dannyLopez> :$ jeje yo se es pero para el touch de un lap
<point> toca a punta de barra de desplazamiento
<point> no es un pc y el mouse es PS2
<point> es un genius con dos botones y la ruedita
<chilicuil> buenos dias, alguien sabe de algun programa para Ubuntu que sirva para forzar a tomar descansos a intervalos de tiempo?
<curiousx> aloha =)
<chilicuil> hey curiousx
<curiousx> What's up dude
<curiousx> xD
<curiousx> como va chilicuil ?
<chilicuil> curiousx: muito bem e vc?
<curiousx> medio pelo xD
 * chilicuil vuela a la pagina de workrave =)
<curiousx> brigado
<compuslack\> una pregunta alguien sabe ubuntu a veces tira error de fragmentacion
<mimecar> error de fragmentación en..?
<curiousx> yo no sabia sobre eso, y parece raro, muy raro
<compuslack\> cuando uno quiere abrir cualquier programa
<compuslack\> es raro
<compuslack\> o sea quer`ia habrir un programa y no podia
<curiousx> pasa una imagen de el error, o intenta abrir el programa desde la terminal y pasa los errores que te de la terminal, al intentar abrir el programa
<compuslack\> intente desde la consola con varios programas
<compuslack\> y los mismo
<compuslack\> solo dice error de segmentacion
<curiousx> !paste > compuslack\
<kubot> compuslack\: Por favor mira mi mensaje privado.
<Yukiteru> un error para abrir programas...
<Yukiteru> o.o
<mimecar> ese error importante
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas compuslack\?
<compuslack\> 11.04
<curiousx> segmentation fault =P
<mimecar> ¿has instalado repositorios externos?
<compuslack\> la verdad creo que si no lo recuerdo
<mimecar> esa puede ser una causa
<compuslack\> pero que raro noooo
<compuslack\> ?
<cousteau> con qué programas te pasa? a lo mejor si ejecutas con gdb te da más datos del error (si es que el programa es binario)
<cousteau> Podría ser un asunto de permisos...
<cousteau> has usado `sudo + comando gráfico` últimamente?
<curiousx> ya se fue compuslack =P
<cousteau> y me lo dicen ahora? después de que me haya tirado un rato hablando solo?
<curiousx> algunas personas nunca cambian =P
<curiousx> xD
<mimecar> cousteau: no ves las salidas de los usuarios'
<cousteau> mimecar, es que no me fijo...
<rbndj8> buenas
<rbndj8> como ago para que la pantalla no entre en reposo ni me pida la contraseña
<curiousx> "Los hermanos sean unidos, por que esa es la lei primera, haiga union verdadera, por que entre ellos se pelean, los deboran los de ajuera" =P
<cousteau> rbndj8, mira en Salvapantallas
<curiousx> Jose Hernandez "Martin Fierro"
<cousteau> y a lo mejor en Gestión de energía (pero creo que está en Salvapantallas)
<cousteau> haiga? lei?
<cousteau> deboran?
<rbndj8> ok gracias
<poka771> hola buenas
<poka771> alguien por alli
<poka771> necesito ayuda mucha y paciente ayuda
<mimecar> !ask poka771
<kubot> poka771: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<poka771> ok
<poka771> red ad hoc wifi ubunto 11.04 a laptop window 7?
<poka771> jaja
<poka771> en eso se resumen mi dolor de cabeza
<mimecar> en ubuntu solo tienes que conectarte a la red de windows
<poka771> la reformulo mejor: compartir internet (principalmente) de mi pc con ubuntu a mi laptop con windows 7
<poka771> cuando usaba xp lo hice sin problemas haciendo una red ad hoc
<poka771> pero desde q mepase a ubuntu no lo he logrado...
<mimecar> el PC tiene dos tarjetas de red?
<poka771> sip ...
<poka771> eth0 q se conecta a internet por cable
<poka771> y una tarjeta wifi
<cousteau> y quieres conectarte por wifi o por eth?
<poka771> por wifi
<poka771> a la laptop
<poka771> y compartir el internet
<poka771> los drivers de la tarjeta wifi estan instalados y funcionando
<cousteau> hmm... sé que por ethernet se puede con firestarter... con wifi no sé exactamente
<poka771> correctamente es una RLT8185
<cousteau> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc
<cousteau> sabes inglés?
<poka771> sip...
<cousteau> pues mira el link ése
<poka771> gracias lo voy a revisar....
<Vero2> hola de nuevo. Todavía no he podido arreglar los botones de las ventanas. Sigo sin poder minimizar. Alguien tiene idea si puede deberse a alguna actualización y si le pasa a alguien mas?
<Vero2> Aclaro que uso Natty y Gnome
<Vero2> Bueno parece que a nadie le pasa .
<Vero2> Bien, hasta luego
<J0sh_ge3k> hi
<J0sh_ge3k> buenas tardes
<J0sh_ge3k> que cuentan
 * J0sh_ge3k comiendo papitas con nopales mmm k rico
<cousteau> ...ya ves que no mucho
<J0sh_ge3k> :(
<J0sh_ge3k> k mal
<J0sh_ge3k> esto esta bien muerto
<mimecar> es un canal de soporte...
<socratesxd> m4v, dice BlouBlou que lo dejes entrar
<socratesxd> que ya no va a ser un troll
<m4v> socratesxd: aquí no es el lugar para resolver eso.
<socratesxd> ah bueno.
<socratesxd> en offtopic?
<m4v> socratesxd: BlouBlou sabe donde, no necesita que otros vengan a ayudarle.
<socratesxd> jeje
<socratesxd> de hecho el no queria que yo te dijera eso
<socratesxd> era otra cosa...
<socratesxd> pero ya que... :)
<socratesxd> trataba de calmar los animos :)
<J0sh_ge3k> Vero2, him que tal estuvo el flisol aya en colombia o venezuela de donde eras?
<Vero2> He solucionado el asunto de los botones. En Añadir al Panel, se añade Lista de Ventanas y queda minimizado al pie de la ventana.
<Vero2> J0sh_ge3k: Yo soy de Argentina y no tengo idea :-)
<Vero2> Hasta pronto
 * unknow Saludos!
 * J0sh_ge3k me voy a trabajar , dejare compilando nodejs espero que no se derrita el procesador hace mucho que no trabajaba tanto pobrecito XD
 * unknow tatica Hola! Disculpe que le moleste, pero, quisiera saber si me puede ayudar con algo de un servidor para una radio? 
<dannyLopez> cuales son los repos de tor, es que he estado leyendo y dicen que con instalar tor se instala el Privoxy
<Yukiteru> dannyLopez, para instalar tor puedes usar los del repo de Ubuntu
<Yukiteru> o bien puedes ir a la pagina de tor y seguir su tutorial para instalar los repos interno de la organización
<Yukiteru> si no recuerdo mal, creo que los internos instalan polipo por defecto
<Yukiteru> polipo tiene una serie de cosas positivas en contraste con privoxy, que hace que navegar con tor sea poco más rápido
<dannyLopez> Yukiteru: al decir los repos de ubuntu (en mi caso lucid) ahí esán? por que le doy aptitude search y no me aparece el programa, ahora lo de los repos de tor no los vi, solo vi un tar.gz que al descomprimir y ejecutar ejecuta un FF aurora con tor
<dannyLopez> voy a leer a ver que veo ;)
<Yukiteru> dannyLopez, tor deberia estar en lucid, pero igual te recomiendo vayas al repo de Tor en su pagina web
<Yukiteru> ellos compilan tor para .rpm y .deb
<dannyLopez> https://www.torproject.org/download/download.html.en no me aparecec ningun .deb :(
<Morfeo> yo utilizo el tar.gz de tor
<Morfeo> tal vez pueda ayudar en algo si me actualizan del problema, casi que entré ahora mismo
<Yukiteru> dannyLopez, si leyeras un poco lo consigues
<Yukiteru> https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<cousteau> !tor
<kubot> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<Tukeke> hey
<Tukeke> que tal
<Nineain> hola, tengo problemas con el brub
<Tukeke> tnego problemas con la tarjeta de fax modem
<Nineain> es muy dificil instalar ubuntu, deberian ser mas como windows
<Tukeke> COMO HAGO FUNCIONAR LA FAX MODEM
<Sibenssen> :S
<Sibenssen> pues
<Nineain> Sibenssen: dale ayudame
<Sibenssen> insera el CD del fax modem
<Sibenssen> inserta*
<Sibenssen> debe tener un autorun
<Tukeke> Sibenssen, es UBUNTU
<Tukeke> no winmierda
<Tukeke> Sibenssen, no ves el topic
<Tukeke> sianhulo, que te pasa
<Tukeke> es para ubuntu no para otras distros
<Sibenssen> si, pero perdon solo lo instale ayer, en realidad me lo instalo un amigo
<Tukeke> como winmierda
<Tukeke> xD
<Sibenssen> me gustan los efectos
<Nineain> Sibenssen: cuentanos mas
<Nineain> si no el compiz, to wapo
<Sibenssen> se ven muy de coña
<Tukeke> elsimio, vienes del planeta de los simios ?
<Tukeke> O_o
<Nineain> nose como dicen que ubuntu es una mierda para tontos, se me hace tan dificil, le doy a efectos al maximo y no me deja
<Nineain> y para correr el exe del emule tampoco deja
<Sibenssen> Nineain: revisa tu driver de video
<dzup> !lengua Nineain
<kubot> Nineain: Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<Sibenssen> no es para tontos
<Sibenssen> yo lo uso y no soy tonto
<dzup> Nineain: si no te trabaja, estoy seguro que el error tuyo lo encuentras entre tu teclado y tu silla
<dannyLopez> Nineain: xDDD
<Nineain> Sibenssen: me baje los drivers de envidia, saba un error raro el .exe no entiendo de esto, supongo que eso es que estan bien
<dannyLopez> que haces por acá Nineain ?
<Nineain> dannyLopez: ;)
<Sibenssen> Nineain: debes bajar un archivo .run
<Sibenssen> los exe se corren con algo llamado wines
<dannyLopez> Nineain: no le hagas caso, descargate el .exe de compiz
<dzup> dannyLopez: lol
<dzup> que es invasion o que?
<Sibenssen> quien invade?
<dzup> los windozeros
<Nineain> .run? no me apetece correr ahora tio
<Nineain> dzup: si, esque ubuntu se me hace dificil
<Nineain> con tanta cosa
<Sibenssen> bueno yo uso windows 7 en mi otra particion
<Sibenssen> para juegos
<dzup> que gueva, y quieres correr tu compiz como en los videos?
<Sibenssen> Nineain: no te dice que uses los driver privativos?
<Sibenssen> http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us
<Sibenssen> ahi
<Ngar0t> hola como les va amigos
<dzup> al Sibenssen muy mal
<Nineain> Sibenssen: algo me dijo pero quiero ser libre
<Nineain> libre como el aire
<Ngar0t> oh! me pasa lo mismo
<Sibenssen> pues entonces nunca instales ubuntu rextristred exstras
<Sibenssen> puedes usar la que usa stallman
<Sibenssen> gnewsense
<Sibenssen> es 150% libre
<dzup> ose trabaja bien en el -100% menos del 50% qu si trabaja o al revez?
<Ngar0t> stallman es un pringao, que usa emacs
<Sibenssen> no digas eso hombre
<Sibenssen> yo uso gedit
<Sibenssen> no se que es eso otro
<Nineain> yo uso el notepad de winw
<Nineain> wine
<Sibenssen> mola bien?
<Nineain> m4v: conoces a exio?
<Nineain> Sibenssen: no va mal, como ubutnu
<Sibenssen> ubunto me va muy bien
<dannyLopez> Nineain: y el won8 corre mejor que arch ;)
<Sibenssen> un poco mas lento que Vista
<Sibenssen> pero va
<Ngar0t> dannyLopez: como dices eso!!! hablando de arch en el templo de ubuntu
<dannyLopez> win8*
<Sibenssen> win8 no ha salido
<Ngar0t> como osas hablar de una distro de verdad en el canal de la ero distro que ha existido
<dzup> osea que Nineain traes probemas muy duros con en chr10 chr13 ascii de la forma que terminas cn unix/linux/bsd y le haces una corta a tu ftp? porque quizas tu binary mode nomas no te corre y por eso tus simples .conf ni saben n que papa con el solo chr13 ?
<Nineain> yo tengo win8 soy un mega kaker que se lo robe a microsoft
<dzup> osea notepad es solo windows hehe
<dannyLopez> yo tambien Nineain
<Nineain> dzup: mentiroso
<Lithos84> !offtopic
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<Nineain> que al hacer sudo apt-get install me puso notepad++
<Nineain> dzup: tengo un problema muy duro pero tu no puedes arreglarlo
<Nineain> Triviox: configura bien xchat hombre! que se te ven las verguenzas
<Nineain> XD
<Nineain> o no uses cloack
<Nineain> XD
<dzup> hombre no soy dios
<Triviox> :o
<Triviox> no funcionó?
<Nineain> 00:52 -!- Triviox [~Triviox@r190-134-59-146.dialup.adsl.anteldata.net.uy] has joined #Ubuntu-es
<Nineain> 00:52 -!- Triviox [~Triviox@r190-134-59-146.dialup.adsl.anteldata.net.uy] has quit [Changing host]
<Nineain> 00:52 -!- Triviox [~Triviox@unaffiliated/triviox] has joined #Ubuntu-es
<Sibenssen> uruguay
<Triviox> jajaja
<Triviox> grax!
<Sibenssen> una provincia argentina es
<Sibenssen> asi me han dicho
<Triviox> no se como conf el xchat xa que no pase eso
<Triviox> :S
<Triviox> errado Sibenssen :)
<Sibenssen> donde queda sino?
<Nineain> la solucion mas facil es no meter canales autojoin
<Tukeke> hey
<Tukeke> que pasa
<Tukeke> ORDEN
<Sibenssen> los argentinos dicen que es una provincia de ellos
<Tukeke> comienza el juicio
<Tukeke> Nineain, ustedes a sido acusado de no ayudar a los visitantes con su problemas de software
<Sibenssen> Tukeke: tranquilo
<Ngar0t> Tukeke: quieres otro ban? ya sera el 3º
<Ngar0t> XD
<Tukeke> Nineain, es cierto eso ?
<Nineain> yo a quien voy a ayudar
<Nineain> sino se hacer nada
<Nineain> no me van los efectos de escritorio!
<Tukeke> Nineain, no sabes ni hacer espaguetis ?
<Tukeke> xD
<Nineain> me los hace mi mama
<Sibenssen> que no te va
<Sibenssen> yo tengo un cubo hermoso
<Sibenssen> gira y gira
<Sibenssen> esto es la leche
<Nineain> ha sido dannyLopez el me ha obligado
<Tukeke> Sibenssen, tu usas envidia ? yo uso A TI
<SadlyMistaken> busco alguien que sepa usar un poco SED
<Nineain> ami me usas?
<Tukeke> Sibenssen, te uso A TI
<Nineain> mmm
<Tukeke> :D
<Nineain> SadlyMistaken: yo tengo sed, bebo aguia y se pasa
<Sibenssen> SadlyMistaken: mira, yo cuando tengo sed tomo gaseosa
<SadlyMistaken> si... sed en terminal me refiero
<Nineain> dale agua a la terminal
<Sibenssen> no, por lo general en la calle me pasa
<Tukeke> :o
<Nineain> que te crees que no bebe?
<SadlyMistaken> ¬¬
<Nineain> no me mires asi
<Sibenssen> Tukeke: tengo nvidia
<Nineain> na en ubuntu no se usa la terminal, eso es pa habiles
<Sibenssen> y Intel
<Tukeke> Sibenssen, yo A TI
<Sibenssen> un i7 920
<dannyLopez> uyyo no he sido nada de nada
<Nineain> yo una radeon hd
<dzup> dejense de si yo uso ati o uso nvidia, etc, concentrense en como si la puedan usar.
<SadlyMistaken> echo manolo | sed 's/[^ ]olo//g'
<Sibenssen> es verdad
<Sibenssen> yo tengo todo de pelos
<Sibenssen> anda genial
<Sibenssen> ellos no se
<Sibenssen> no leen
<dzup> yo tambien.
<Nineain> dzup: na, enserio me lo dices? claro que la uso, aun se me levanta
<dannyLopez> mi tarjeta de video es una intel celeron y ahí me corren mis efectos de compiz al 10
<SadlyMistaken> quiero que a la palabra manolo se le borre no... expecificando ma y lo
<Tukeke> GatoLoko, epale
<Tukeke> GatoLoko, eres el creador de script ?
<Tukeke> :O
<Tukeke> O_O
<Tukeke> :O
<Tukeke> :O
<Tukeke> O_O
<SadlyMistaken> quiero que a la palabra manolo se le borre no... expecificando ma y lo usando sed
<Nineain> SadlyMistaken: ve a un canal de listos aqui usan ubuntu
<Sibenssen> manolo?
<GatoLoko> Tukeke si
<Ngar0t> miau
<GatoLoko> Ngar0t no me digas esas cosas que me pongo en celo :p
<Sibenssen> SadlyMistaken: mira
<Sibenssen> hay una tecla
<SadlyMistaken> Nineain, si la terminal es para ubuntu... es que no encuentro una aplicación para Reemplazar texto...
<Sibenssen> que se llama borrrar
<Sibenssen> escribis manolo
<SadlyMistaken> vamos, si la sabeis o conoceis una, pues decidmelo porfavor
<Sibenssen> y luego le das 2 veces
<Sibenssen> y borras el lo
<Nineain> enserio debeis ser retrasados de verdad.... me contestais con amabilidad
<SadlyMistaken> Sibenssen si es un ejemplo... para que alguien me ayude... lo que realmente quiero es reemplazar miles de textos en miles de archivos de texto..
<Nineain> joder que os estoy troleando
<Nineain> y me contestais bien
<Nineain> retrasados
<SadlyMistaken> con un archivo bash
<Sibenssen> SadlyMistaken: eso no se yo
<Sibenssen> alguno que sepa programar
<SadlyMistaken> pues por eso he preguntado si alguien sabia usar sed
<SadlyMistaken> sed... es un comando bash/bin
<Sibenssen> no se SadlyMistaken
<Ngar0t> SadlyMistaken: man sed
<Sibenssen> man sed?
<Sibenssen> a ver
<Sibenssen> donde pongo eso?
<Ngar0t> hombre con sed
<Sibenssen> man sed
<Ngar0t> en una terminal
<Sibenssen> no pasa nada
<Sibenssen> que es terminal?
<Ngar0t> lo del final
<Sibenssen> el cable que termina mi conexion?
<Sibenssen> del final?
<Sibenssen> no entiendo
<SadlyMistaken> a ver, si tu pones echo manolo..... en la terminal sale: manolo
<Sibenssen> SadlyMistaken: donde esta esa terminal?
<Sibenssen> como se llama?
<SadlyMistaken> pero si pones echo manolo | sed 's/man//g' saldrá solo olo
<Lithos84> !ops
<kubot> ¡Ayuda! (Usar solamente en casos de emergencias) jpds Sapote dballester Seveas erUSUL OberonKing effie_jayx LjL RoAkSoAx fetova m4v fosco_ mimecar guampa chilicuil
<SadlyMistaken> dejalo sibenssen...
<dzup> !nenas
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'nenas'.
<Ngar0t> Lithos84: tu debes ser sietemesino
<m4v> Lithos84: ?
<SadlyMistaken> xD que te pasa Lithos84
<Ngar0t> !list
<kubot> Este no es un canal o red de compartición de archivos; asegurate de leer el tema del canal. Si estas buscando informacion de mí, escribe « /msg kubot !bot ». Si buscas un canal, mira « /msg kubot !alis ».
<Ngar0t> !ping
<kubot> pung
<Ngar0t> !ping
<kubot> Ngar0t: Lo acabo de decir, mira mis mensajes anteriores.
<Ngar0t> !ping
<Ngar0t> !ping
<Ngar0t> !ping
<SadlyMistaken> !peng
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'peng'.
<m4v> ya basta.
<SadlyMistaken> entonces ninguno de ustedes conoce una herramienta de reemplazar texto?
<dzup> !nenas: Nenas, por favor metance a platicar al #ubuntu-es-offtopic para otras cosas relacionadas con justin beiber y so, gracias, /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<m4v> dzup: ...
<Sibenssen> justin?
<Sibenssen> me llamas nena dzup ?
<Sibenssen> ey que yo soy varon
<m4v> la terminan?
<Nineain> perdona m4v
<Sibenssen> pero nos dijo nenas
<Nineain> el nos insulto
<Nineain> ha sido dzup
<m4v> que me importa. Respeten el topic del canal.
<dzup> asi es. respeten el topic, algo mas se discute alla.
<Sibenssen> que de el ejemplo dzup diciendome nena
<Sibenssen> bueno
<Sibenssen> pero nada de nenas
<Sibenssen> ahora si
<Sibenssen> una cosa no me anda
<Sibenssen> la impresora
<Sibenssen> es una epson t25
<Sibenssen> nadie sabe?
<Sibenssen> hola
<Sibenssen> ping
<Sibenssen> pung
<Ngar0t> d
<m4v> !paciencia Sibenssen
<kubot> Sibenssen: Las personas aquí son voluntarios, tu actitud debe tomar eso en consideración. Las respuestas no siempre están disponibles, ver !coc
<m4v> !detalles Sibenssen
<kubot> Sibenssen: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<Sibenssen> bueno
<Sibenssen> mira
<Sibenssen> conecto la impresora por usb
<Sibenssen> una epson t25
<Sibenssen> la prendo
<Sibenssen> hace ruidos y dems
<Sibenssen> abro un office en ubuntu
<Sibenssen> escribo algo
<Sibenssen> y me dice que no existe impresora
<Sibenssen> y los driver que vienen en mi cd de epson
<Ngar0t> Sibenssen: tu problema lo se
<Ngar0t> me pasaba igual
<Sibenssen> no dicen nada de ubuntu
<Sibenssen> la compre ayer
<Sibenssen> es nueva asi que tiene que andar
<Ngar0t> el fallo es del kernel de ubuntu que lo compolan con privados de noseque
<Ngar0t> lo lei ayer
<Sibenssen> como?
<Sibenssen> pero entonces que hago?
<Sibenssen> se instala otro?
<Ngar0t> si borrar ubuntu
<Sibenssen> no eso no
<Ngar0t> dd /dev/sd
<Sibenssen> eso que es?
<Sibenssen> bueno me dicen cuando me puedan echar una mano
<Sibenssen> alo?
<Sibenssen> bueno ya, nadieme ayuda, mejor vuelvo a mi windows, todo andaba con solo unos click, gracias por nada
<dannyLopez> suele pasar xD
<Tukeke> GatoLoko, hey
<GatoLoko> dime
<point> no me funciona la ruda del raton en xubuntu 10.10
 * unknow Saludos!
#ubuntu-es 2011-09-21
<granjero> hola, como andan_
<granjero> ?
<granjero> ando con un problema... no logro que ubuntu 10.04 grabe y utilice ustream a la vez. Si primero pongo a transmitir por ustream, cualquier programa para grabar no toma el line in y si pongo a grabar primero la aplicacion de ustream  no toma el line in? alguna idea?
<point> no me funciona la ruda del raton en xubuntu 10.10 alguien me podría decir como la activo
<point> Braiam como se configura el mouse
<Braiam> point: no conosco muy bien xubuntu
<point> bueno debe de ser lo mismo que en ubuntu
<Braiam> pero en sistemas-configuracio debe aparecer algo
<point> si pero no cambia nada no se activa ni dice nada
<point> osea ya e modificado todas las opciones y continua sin funcionar
<granjero> ando con un problema... no logro que ubuntu 10.04 grabe y utilice ustream a la vez. Si primero pongo a transmitir por ustream, cualquier programa para grabar no toma el line in y si pongo a grabar primero la aplicacion de ustream  no toma el line in? alguna idea?
<hugodidier> Hola cuates!
<CaBeTuXx> buenas noches
<CaBeTuXx> consulta media urgente
<hugodidier> buenas noches!  :-D
<CaBeTuXx> tengo que recuperar mi bendito grub
<CaBeTuXx> la cosa es asi:
<CaBeTuXx> tengo una particion windos (cosas del trabajo, lamentablemente), una lvm donde tengo una /home y una / para mi sistema de archivos
<CaBeTuXx> SALVO el /boot
<CaBeTuXx> que es una particion ext3
<CaBeTuXx> ahora bien... monto la ext3 en cualquier directorio de un livecd
<CaBeTuXx> le digo al grub que me tome el directorio de ese "cualquier directorio"
<CaBeTuXx> grub2-install --grub-directory=/cualquier directorio/
<CaBeTuXx> y grub finaliza con Installation Complete. No error
<CaBeTuXx> pero al reiniciar, no me instalo mi grub entero, solo el grub de base
<CaBeTuXx> o sea, la linea de comandos
<CaBeTuXx> porque tanto quilombo? porque clone mi disco :P tenia uno de 320 y le puse uno de 500 GB y reinstalar TODO, no da
<CaBeTuXx> ideas?
<milko> hola gente!
<milko> tengo instalados drivers de windows para una tarjeta wireless pci
<milko> lo hice con el nswrapper
<milko> mi problema es que al hacerlo con mi usuario, es como que sin iniciar sesion con mi cuenta, los drivers no cargan
<milko> y yo necesito que asi lo haga porque es un servidor
<milko> como puedo agregar esos drivers antes del inicio de sesion?
<pipo65> buenas
<pipo65> sabe alguien de algun programa para radio
<CAP7669> aka hablan español?
<Lithos84> CAP7669: Sí.
<m4v> no, hablamos en japonés. Que necesitas?
<CAP7669> jaja
<CAP7669> no necesito nada m4v
<Yukiteru> <pipo65> sabe alguien de algun programa para radio << para escuchar streamtuner y radiotray
<Yukiteru> <pipo65> sabe alguien de algun programa para radio << para hacer radio IDJC
<pipo65> Yukiteru:
<pipo65> no se si conoces hay un programa que se llama opera radio pero es para windows
<pipo65> yo necesitaria algo similar pero para linux
<Yukiteru> pipo65, no se nada de eso
<Yukiteru> hace un buen tiempo q no uso windows
<pipo65> lo que hace este programa es tener dos listas de reproducion
<pipo65> y se encarga de pasar musica y publicidaddes solo
<pipo65> es decir en todo caso reproduce mp3
<pipo65> trate de usar el programa en wine
<m4v> pipo65: probaste con wine?
<Yukiteru> pipo65, idjc hace eso tambien
<m4v> ah
<pipo65> hola m4v
<Yukiteru> pipo65, idjc tiene dos listas de reproducción con las que puedes hacer crossfading
<pipo65> probe pero tiene muchas dependencias
<pipo65> de dll y ocx
<Yukiteru> y te permite usar Shoutcast e Icecast para la transmision
<pipo65> Yukiteru: probare q ver que hace
<Yukiteru> pipo65, ademas idjc te permite usar mp3, aac, ogg
<pipo65> es que tengo unos amigos q tienen una radio una emisora de fm
<In-Vent-ive> Buenas alguien me puede ayudar
<pipo65> ellos ya tienen todo en mp3
<In-Vent-ive> acaba de instalar Xubuntu
<Yukiteru> pipo65, pero piensas transmitir con un transmisor FM
<In-Vent-ive> me aparecen unas lineas en el monitor
<pipo65> si
<pipo65> Yukiteru: es una radio
<Yukiteru> pipo65, entonces debes buscar otra opcion
<pipo65> por ejemplo
<Yukiteru> pipo65, pense que era por internet
<pipo65> no
<pipo65> por eso te decia
<In-Vent-ive> ya cambien los driver de propietarios
<Yukiteru> gomene error mioç
<In-Vent-ive> no funca
<pipo65> ellos estan usando opera radio
<In-Vent-ive> alguien?
<pipo65> y todas las makinas con windows
<pipo65> y hace rato q le vengo diciendo de migrar a linux
<pipo65> seria mas seguro y podrian tener todo legal
<pipo65> el opera radio es freeware
<pipo65> mas cuando lo instalas en la licencia dice que si quieres modificar el programa por algun motivo deberas de contratar el servicio de quien lo hizo pero si te gusta asi como esta no debes de pagar
<pipo65> el programa lo ofrecen como gratis
<Yukiteru> pipo65, la verdad no tengo idea de que puedes usar que sea GPL
<Yukiteru> pipo65, lo que te recomiendo es usas Wine + WineTricks
<pipo65> winetricks
<pipo65> ??
<Yukiteru> con eso deberias poder instalar cualquier software de Windows
<pipo65> yo tengo wine
<pipo65> pero wine tricks
<Yukiteru> Winetricks es una serie de scripts que instalan librerias dll y demaces para los programas windows
<pipo65> probare con eso
<Yukiteru> http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks
<Yukiteru> alli te dejo la página, resulta muy util para esos menesteres
<pipo65> estas en los repositorios de ubuntu
<pipo65> ??
<pipo65> en debian esta pero es testing
<pipo65> yo ahora estoy usando debian pero en las makinas para la radio le instalare 10.04
<Yukiteru> pipo65, Winetricks es un script
<Yukiteru> sigue las instrucciones de la pagina y podras montar lo que necesitas
<harold> hola buenos dias
<fosco_> buenas
<nubae> http://libresoftwareworldconference.com/es
<nubae> Alguien aqui va haqcer algo relacionado con esa conferencia?
<isaacricci> hola ivan
 * unknow Saludos!
<pablohn> Hola a todos
<pablohn> tengo solo un kernel de Ubuntu instalado, y quisiera saber como modificar el grub para poder correr un memtest
<pablohn> creo que como solo tengo una entrada no me muestra el grub y no puedo hacer el memtest
<Lithos84> pablohn: ¿Probaste actualizando la lista de GRUB?
<pablohn> si
<pablohn> Lithos84, si que he hecho update-grub2
<pablohn> me detecta el memtest
<dannyLopez> http://ubuntu-guia.blogspot.com/2010/01/quitar-las-lineas-del-memtest-y-modo.html
<pablohn> pero no me lo muestra
<dannyLopez> pablohn: ^
<pochomon> buen dia
<pablohn> dannyLopez, yo quiero añadirla, no quitarla
<dannyLopez> lee todo el articulo
<dannyLopez> ;)
<dannyLopez> llego la hora de almorzar
<Guest38328> pablohn
<pablohn> le he dado permisos
<pablohn> y tampoco me la añade
<pablohn> es que no me muestra el grub
<pablohn> arranca Ubuntu directamente
<fosco_> pablohn, no es una cuestion de permisos
<pablohn> porque solo tengo un SO
<fosco_> simplemente tienes el menu oculto
<fosco_> dile q lo muestre
<pablohn> como fosco_
<pablohn> mi timeout es 10
<Guest38328> pablohn
<pablohn> dime Guest38328
<Lithos84> pablohn: Debes presionar Esc antes de que el sistema arranque.
<Guest38328> disculpa... pone esto en una terminal: sudo apt-get install memtest86
<pablohn> ok Lithos84
<pablohn> Guest38328, ya lo hice :) y si que lo tengo instalado
<Guest38328> y asegurate de tener memtest instalado
<pablohn> voy a probar lo de Lithos84 :)
<pablohn> gracias a todos por la atención :)
<Guest38328> ..
<pablohn> no me funciona :(
<pablohn> es que para que muestre la bios también es ESC, pero nada mas se ha quitado le he dado y me ha arrancado directamente Ubuntu
<pablohn> me mostraba el codigo de la tecla simplemente, cada vez que pulsaba ESC
<fosco_> que tienes en GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT?
<arp-> pablohn
<arp-> disculpa... pone esto en una terminal: sudo apt-get install memtest86
<arp-> ...
<pablohn> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<pablohn> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=false
<pablohn> ya lo hice
<pablohn> bueno
<fosco_> pablohn, ahi tienes el problema
<fosco_> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=10
<pablohn> pongo memtest86+
<fosco_> y mientras la pantalla está en negro pulsa cualquier tecla para mostrar el menu del grub
<pablohn> no me sale
<pablohn> eso también lo probé fosco_
<pablohn> ahm
<pablohn> ok
<fosco_> con el timeout a 10 o a 0?
<pablohn> lo cambio
<pablohn> si s i
<pablohn> a 0
<fosco_> ok
<pablohn> pruebo a 10
<fosco_> ponlo a 10
<pablohn> ok
<pablohn> hecho
<pablohn> weno
<arp-> pablohn
<pablohn> update
<pablohn> y reinicio
<arp-> sudo update-grub2
<pablohn> arp-, ya instale
<arp-> y lee la lista de las entradas que sale
<arp-> si aparece memtest
<pablohn> ok jejeje arp-
<pablohn> si si
<fosco_> otra manera es simplemente ponerle un # delante de la linea GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT
<pablohn> si que me aparece
<arp-> ok
<pablohn> voy a probar con el 10
<arp-> en fin
<pablohn> nada
<arp-> pablohn
<pablohn> me sale una cuenta atrás de 10 segundos simplemente
<pablohn> no me general el menu porque solo tengo un SO
<pablohn> dime arp-
<arp-> pf
<arp-> pablohn, sudo apt-get remove memtest86
<pablohn> para?
<arp-> luego
<arp-> sudo apt-get install memtest86
<pablohn> me quita también ubuntu-standard
<pablohn> al eliminar me regenera el grub...
<arp-> oO
<arp-> sep
<arp-> al instalar tambien
<pablohn> si
<fosco_> pablohn, para mostrar el menu sin tiempo de espera simplemente pon un # delante de la linea GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT
<pablohn> oye
<pablohn> estoy haciendolo con memtest86+
<pablohn> espero que sea lo mismo
<pablohn> ok fosco_
<pablohn> pero...
<arp-> no
<pablohn> es que creo que no me ha generado el menu
<arp-> fiajte bien
<arp-> que paquete tenes
<pablohn> el plus
<arp-> ok
<pablohn> memtest86+
<arp-> ok
<pablohn> voy a probar lo de fosco_
<pablohn> ound linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-33-generic
<pablohn> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-33-generic
<pablohn> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<pablohn> done
<pablohn> voy a probar
<arp-> ok
<pablohn> vaya, al contrario de lo que yo pensaba, lo de fosco_ ha funcionado, ahora si que me muestra el menú
<pablohn> muchas gracias por vuestra atención
<fosco_> de nada
<pablohn> voy a dejar el test ejecutandose
<pablohn> gracias de nuevo :)
<guille> buenas tardes.
<guille> pregunta, estoy intentando instalar samba pero el servidor security.ubuntu.com no parece que responda...
<fosco_> a mi me conecta bien
<fosco_> abre un terminal, ejecuta sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<guille> raro...
<fosco_> y si aparece algun error pegalo en pastebin.com
<guille> Ok, a la órden :)
<Tracker2> hola
<guille> ya ta :D
<guille> fosco_++
<fosco_> ok
<elmalafacha> Hola, estoy intentando actualizar a Narval pero no me deja, me marca error. Dice  "normalemente, esto significa que ha isntalado paquetes cuyas dependencias no se han podido satisfacer"
<guille> es que el servidor de ficheros, lo tiraron con un virus, y se me ocurrió cambiarlo por un servidor linux, y no veas las críticas, miedos y recelos... pues ya está compartiendo, aunque falta ajustar cosillas
<mimecar> elmalafacha: pon el error completo en pastbein
<mimecar> si usas repositorios de terceros es posible que te pase eso
<elmalafacha> ok
<elmalafacha> mimecar, aqui está. http://pastebin.com/iSKgL9zw
<mimecar> que dice el informe de /var/log/dis-upgrade/ ?
<elmalafacha> como lo encuentro?
<mimecar> mira lo que tienes en esa carpeta con el navegador de archivos
<elmalafacha> es queme dice que vea el informe conpleto en la teriminal
<elmalafacha> pero no se qeu comando poenr
<mimecar> ¿que tienes en esa carpeta?
<elmalafacha> mimecar, como lo puedo poner, son varias carpetas y achivos
<mimecar> en la consola, cd /var/...
<mimecar> ls
<mimecar> y lo copias a pastebin el listado
<mimecar> ¿desde que versión quieres actualizar?
<elmalafacha> desde la anterior a natty
<elmalafacha> no puedo
<elmalafacha> entrar no se que estoy haciendo mal
<mimecar> desde la 10.10 ?
<elmalafacha> estoy poniendo esto: cd /var/log/dis-upgrade/ ls
<mimecar> ls va en una linea nueva
<mimecar> son comandos diferentes
<elmalafacha> si, la 10.10
<elmalafacha> ah ok
<elmalafacha> pero si pongo solo cd /var/log/dis-upgrade/
<elmalafacha> me dice que no existe el fdichero
<mimecar> ¿que repositorios de terceros tienes?
<elmalafacha> ahora te digo
<inso> hola
<elmalafacha> mimecar, son los que están en synaptic donde dice otros software
<elmalafacha> ?
<mimecar> si
<elmalafacha> es qeu son muchisimos
<elmalafacha> como puedo anotarlso en una lista
<elmalafacha> desde la terminal apra pegarlos en pastbin
<inso> hola a todos
<mimecar> pon el contenido de /etc/apt/sources.list
<inso> tengo un problema con unos equipos que no navegan en Internet
<mimecar> !detalles inso
<kubot> inso: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<elmalafacha> mimecar, http://pastebin.com/T2KyJgiE
<inso> tengo un servidor Ubuntu con 2 tarjetas el cual reparte direcciones IP por DHCP pero algunas máquinas de la red no navegan
<mimecar> elmalafacha: no sale nada
<inso> tienen windows 7, las otras tienen XP y ubuntu y navegan
<mimecar> inso: están en el mismo segmento de red?
<pochomon> root@Onesoul1979:/home/laure# git clone git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git linux-git Cloning into linux-git... fatal: Unable to look up git.kernel.org (port 9418) (Name or service not known)
<pochomon> ups!!
<pochomon> sorry
<elmalafacha> mimecar, si ya lo volvi a checar
<mimecar> pochomon: para que usas git como root?
<inso> Si
<elmalafacha> aprete el linck que envie
<elmalafacha> y me aparece el contenido
<inso> Todas tienen la IP 192.168.0.0
<mimecar> inso: cada ordenador tendrá una ip diferente no?
<inso> y el rango va desde 192.168.0.100 hasta 192.168.0.220
<inso> claro
<inso> a cada una el servidor le asigna una ip diferente
<mimecar> elmalafacha: estas mezclando repositorios de diferentes versiones?
<elmalafacha> no se??!
<elmalafacha> pudiste ver el contenido?
<m4v> elmalafacha: pasá tu sources.list
<elmalafacha> http://pastebin.com/T2KyJgiE
<mimecar> elmalafacha: tienes maverick y lucid
<elmalafacha> eso es malo?
<mimecar> puede darte problemas
<m4v> elmalafacha: tienes unos repos de lucid. comentalos
<elmalafacha> tal vez son de programas en los que no habia version para maverick
<inso> mimecar: he desactivado el protocolo IPv6 del adaptador y nada
<elmalafacha> m4v, donde los comento?
<inso> le coloco la dirección manual y tampoco navega, me sale conectividad nula
<mimecar> inso: en estos momentos no se me ocurre una causa del fallo que tienes
<inso> mimecar y aparte de ti hay alguien que me pueda ayudar??
<m4v> elmalafacha: hay un programa para editar las fuentes de software, no recuerdo exactamente donde está, capaz en sistema
<mimecar> unas 46 personas cuando esten despiertas (los del canal)
<inso> jajajajajaja ya veo
<m4v> inso: necesitas mascarar el tráfico, con dar ips a cada máquina no alcanza
<inso> ok me puedes indicar otro foro en español donde pueda accesar
<elmalafacha> mimecar, como lo soluciono? solo elimino los de lucid?
<mimecar> comentalos, junto con los de ppa
<elmalafacha> como hago eso?
<inso> m4v: a ver si te entiendo, quieres decir que le coloque otra mascara aparte de la que tengo que es 255.255.255.0?????
<mimecar> pon un # al principio de la línea
<mimecar> o modificalo en el centro de software
<m4v> inso: no.
<m4v> inso: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/firewall.html
<m4v> inso: en "IP Masquerading" explica como hacerlo con UFW o iptables
<m4v> inso: eso es en la pc que usas de router
<elmalafacha> mimecar, de todas las lineas que les falte?
<mimecar> las que sean de lucid y los ppa
<pochomon> mimecar: solo prob
<m4v> inso: mascarar es para hacer que todo el tráfico salga por la ip pública tuya, sinó no van a tener internet.
<pochomon> mimecar: kernel.org no funca
<mimecar> hazle un ping
<inso> m4v: Si eso lo he hecho
<inso> El trafico sale por la tarjeta publica 192.168.0.1 que es la segunda tarjeta que tiene el servidor
<m4v> 192.168.0.1 es una ip privada
<m4v> como es la red?
<pochomon> mimecar: no es necesario entra y veras
<mimecar> www.kernel.org está caída
<mimecar> me parece que movieron el código a otro servidor por la intrusión
<inso> m4v: la red es privada es servidor tiene 192.168.0.1 mascara: 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255 DNS 200.44.32.12 y 200.44.32.13
<m4v> inso: voy a como es la topología de la red, donde está el modem? donde se conectan las pcs?
<m4v> inso: como es el "ifconfig" en la pc router?
<inso> m4v: ya te digo
<inso> m4v: tarjeta eth0 inet:190.205.169.33  Difus.:190.205.191.255  Másc:255.255.224.0
<inso> eth1 inet:192.168.0.1  Difus.:192.168.0.255  Másc:255.255.255.0 es la que da las ip a los clientes
<inso> m4v: la tarjeta Eth1 es la que le entrega las IP a los equipos
<inso> los que tienen XP y Ubuntu navegan sin problema pero las que tienen win 7 no
<m4v> inso: hacé un "ifconfig" y un "route" y pasalo con un pastebin
<m4v> inso: porque no empezaste por eso entonces?
<inso> Tabla de rutas IP del núcleo
<inso> Destino         Pasarela        Genmask         Indic Métric Ref    Uso Interfaz
<inso> 192.168.0.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1
<inso> 190.205.160.0   *               255.255.224.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
<inso> link-local      *               255.255.0.0     U     1000   0        0 eth1
<inso> default         190-205-160-1.d 0.0.0.0         UG    100    0        0 eth0
<mimecar> m4v: lo dijo al principio del todo
<mimecar> !paste inso
<kubot> inso: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<m4v> mimecar: no lo ví
<mimecar> castigado un minuto por no usar pastbein
<m4v> inso: si hay pcs andando no hay problemas de red, el Win7 debe estar fallando en tomar la información del DHCP
<mimecar> m4v: es normal, la conversación se ha alargado bastante
<m4v> inso: dejá
<inso> pero en todas las máquinas que tienen win 7????
<m4v> inso: no tienes problemas en la red, el win7 tiene algo mal
<m4v> inso: capaz alguna cosa de seguridad, fijate si hacen ping al router, si anda bien el DNS con ping a www.google.com o si ping a 74.125.65.106 (google) funciona
<inso> pero se recien instaló en varias máquinas y aun no se han utilizado, la estamos probando para actualizar el antivirus
<m4v> nose, probaste lo que te dije? como dije hace rato, si tenés internet en Ubuntu y windows XP es obvio que la red está bien y que los win7 están mal configurados.
<inso> m4v: tu crees que se pueda hacer ese ping??? porque me aparece en el adaptador un triangulo amarillo de conectividad nula
<mimecar> inso: coge un ordenador con windows 7 y ponlo en la toma de red de uno que tenga xp
<m4v> inso: bueno, tenés el cable bien? está enchufado?
<mimecar> si falla, es cosa de windows 7
<m4v> inso: ya se escapa al propósito del canal, tenés un problema con el hardware de la pc, los cables o el config del win7.
<m4v> inso: la conectividad nula no puede ser algo de la red.
<inso> pero pasa algo raro amigos, conecto el cable de red de una máquina con XP y tampoco navega, pero lo conecto con otra red privada que tenemos acá pero es más lenta y nevega
<m4v> cambiá el cable
<m4v> cambiá el hub o switch donde están conectado
<m4v> conectados
<m4v> no es problema de Ubuntu
<inso> no es el cable porque lo conecto en otro cajetin de otra red y navega
<inso> Osea yo coloco esa máquina con win 7 en esta red 192.168.16.0 y navega
<m4v> salvo que hayas echo algo que específicamente bloqueé esas PC
<m4v> no es problema en la pc router.
<inso> pero cuando la coloco en la red 192.168.0.0 no navega
<m4v> 192.168.16.0 es otro segmento si estas usando 255.255.225.0 de máscara
<inso> no 192.168.16.0 es otra red y no esta conectada a 192.168.0.0
<m4v> pasa por otro router, nose, el ifconfig que trataste de mostrarme recién parece tener 192.168.0.0 de segmento
<inso> Si 192.168.16.0 pasa por otro router
<m4v> sacá una de las pcs que funciona y conectá un win7 a ver si anda. Si toma bien el DHCP debería andar.
<m4v> osea, conectá un win7 en el lugar de unas de las pcs que anda.
<inso> si ya lo he hecho y nada
<inso> incluso le coloco la IP manual y no conecta
<inso> las máquinas son marca LENOVO no creo que sea por eso
<m4v> sigue con conectividad nula?
<inso> Si
<inso> sin embargo si las conecto a la otra red navega
<inso> osea a 192.168.16.0
<m4v> como haces para tener 2 redes distintas con una pc router con 2 placas de red? necesitas una para la salida de internet y una placa por segmento
<inso> No m4v no tengo una PC con dos redes distintas, es que donde estoy estan otras personas con otra red la 192.168.16.0 y allí es que conecto la máquina que no navegan con 192.168.0.0
<inso> Un amigo me mando un script con Iptables para que la tarjeta eth0 desvie el tráfico a eth1 y esta pueda repartir las IP y el tráfico
<inso> será que en ese script hay algo raro que impida que las máqunas con win 7 no naveguen???
<m4v> deberían estar separadas, no se como tenés conectado todo, una placa por segmento y el router rutea.
<guille> hola, que antes me ayudaron y tuve que salir "en modo rápido", tan solo es por DAR LAS GRACIAS ! que no se si las dí antes
<m4v> inso: probá desactivando la red 192.168.16.0, usá solo 192.168.0.0. Nose que hace el script, sospecho que enmascara nomás?
<inso> m4v: No me estas entendiendo la red 192.168.16.0 no tiene nada que ver con la 192.168.0.0. Son dos redes aparte y ninguna se conectan
<inso> el script lo tengo en la 192.168.0.0 que es la no navega con las máquina win 7
<mimecar> inso: si quitas el script tienes que poder hacer ping desde todas las máquinas
<inso> m4v: te explico como tengo definida las dos tarjetas en el /etc/network/interfaces
<m4v> inso: si fuera así entonces si a las pcs le ponés 192.168.16.0 debería tener conectividad nula, pero me decís que navega, evidentemente no están separadas.
<inso> la eth0 la tengo con DHCP y la ip es: 190.205.169.33 y la mascara es 255.255.224.0
<m4v> mimecar: no sabemos que hace el script ese, aún con script debería poder hacer ping
<mimecar> ya, pero si todas se conectan a la misma tarjeta de red
<m4v> inso: esa es la ip pública
<mimecar> si solo escucha el servidor de dhcp tienen que poder hacerle ping todas las máquinas
<mimecar> independientemente de que tengan salida al exterior
<inso> y la otra tarjeta la eth1 la ip se la coloque manual y es 192.168.0.1 y la mascara 255.255.255.0
<m4v> eso es lo no entiendo, no podés tener 2 segmentos en la misma placa de red que yo sepa.
<mimecar> m4v: me parece que tiene un segmento conectado a la salida  a internet y otro a la red interna
<mimecar> y "unidos" por el script
<m4v> inso: y las pcs se conectan a esa placa a través de que? un switch?
<inso> Si la eth1 está conectada a un switch y la eth0 está conectada al modem de Internet
<m4v> inso: si conectas una pc a eth1 a través de un switch, y le das ip 192.168.0.2, mask 255.255.255.0 y gw 192.168.0.1 debería tener conectividad.
<guampa> m4v: hola, habria que ver tambien que hace el script ese
<inso> exacto si hay pero las máquinas con win 7 no
<m4v> conectividad = hacés ping a 192.168.0.1 o a otra pc del segmento y responde
<m4v> inso: bueno, volvemos a lo mismo, hay algo mal con los win7
<m4v> o con el cable o con las placas de red
<inso> no los cables están buenos, porque conecto la misma máquina con el mismo cable en otra red la 192.168.16.0 que está en otro edificio y se conecta
<m4v> no tiene sentido eso
<guampa> inso, las maquinas win7 pueden pinguear si les pones ip fija?
<m4v> con que gateway se va a conectar al segmento 192.168.16.0 si eth1 es 192.168.0.1
<guampa> al 0.1
<m4v> inso: ^
<inso> m4v: tampoco se conectan en unos segundos y en seguida sale conectividad nula
<inso> para mi es que la otra red de la otra gente del lado tiene un router y la mia no lo tiene
<guampa> inso, las maquinas win7 pueden pinguear al 0.1 si les pones ip fija? ponele 192.168.0.2 y la misma mascara que el 0.1 a una y proba
<inso> nosotros no tenemos router y la otra empresa si tiene en su red que es la 192.168.16.0
<inso> guampa: ya lo he hecho y nada, aparece conectividad nula
<guampa> eso entonces no es tema de que haya un router (lo que vos estas intentando justamente es usar al 0.1 como uno)
<guampa> son los cables o el switch o las placas
<guampa> cambiales los cables a los win7
<inso> exacto el servidor actua como router en este caso
<inso> guampa: pero vuelvo y repito los cables no son el problema porque al lado está otra empresa con otra red 192.168.16.0 y conecto la máquina con win 7 en esa red y navega
<guampa> con el mismo cable?
<inso> si
<guampa> no puede ser el switch entonces lo que falla?
<inso> pero las otras máquinas con Xp y ubuntu navegan
<guampa> bueno si estas seguro que el cable y el switch y todos los puertos del switch funcionan entonces si es la config, habria que ver que tenes configurado en las dos maquinas
<inso> guampa: no tengo mucha experiencia en pegar mucho texto en los foros como puedo hacer para mandarte la configuración del dhcp.conf y el script que tengo en Iptables????
<guampa> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<m4v> inso: repito nuevamente, la red parece estar bien, los windows 7 están haciendo alguna macana, nose que, pero debe ser algo estúpido en el panel de control, eso de que funcione con 192.168.16.0 el gateway del 192.168.1.0 no debería ocurrir.
<guampa> yo crei entender que la 16.0 esta en otro switch
<m4v> nose donde está, según él no están vinculados, así que los paquetes deben hacer magia y llegar a otro router.
<guampa> hahahaha
<inso> si la 16.0 esta en otro Switch y con otro router y para nada se conecta con la 0.1
<guampa> no se, en todo caso si estas plenamente seguro y constato que los cables, placas y switch funcionan...es la config. Pero antes de meterte a levantar dhcp o rutear tenes que lograr tirar un simple ping
<guampa> sino es al cuete
<m4v> inso: y ese router a donde se conecta? está todo en el aire?
<guampa> yo te diria que pongas 192.168.0.2 255.255.255.0 en win7, sin importar gateway ni dns. Y en el 0.1 fuerces nuevamente la config de eth1 con ifconfig: ifconfig eth1 192.168.0.1/24 up
<guampa> si no tenes ping fijate si pueden ser los firewalls, en win7 deshabilitalo
<guampa> en el 0.1: sudo iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT
<guampa> si ahi no tenes ping, con todo el hardware ya probado que anda bien, ni maradona te puede ayudar
<inso> No me entienden al lado de mi trabajo esta otra empresa con otra red la 192.168.16.0 y no tiene nada que ver con la red nuestra la 192.168.0.1
<guampa> inso proba lo que te digo, no tiene nada que ver la 16.0
<m4v> algo tiene que ver che, si me decís que con 192.168.16.0 navega de alguna forma están vinculados
<inso> porque digo que no es el cable??? porque me voy hasta allá y conecto la maquina con win 7 y navega cosa que no hace en la 192.168.0.1
<guampa> en lo unico que tendria que tener que ver es que esta bien configurada y la 0.1 no...otra cosa no se me ocurre
<inso> Por supuesto la otra red tiene servicio DHCP y al conectar la maquina al cabo de un rato se conecta
<guampa> si estas en switch diferentes y el win7 en automatico/dhcp en una anda y en la otra no
<inso> Eso es lo que yo supongo que la otra red está a lo mejor bien configurada y la nuestra (0.1) no
<guampa> por eso, proba con algo bien basico pone 0.1 y 0.2 manual misma mascara, baja los firewalls y tira ping
<pablohn> hola a todos
<pablohn> tengo un problema con un modulo de memoria ram
<pablohn> supuestamente es de 1GB pero Linux solo me reconoce 512 megas
<m4v> pablohn: que dice el bios?
<pablohn> no sé si en realidad es de 512 (es decir hp me ha engañado) o el problema es de linux
<pablohn> voy a ver lo que dice un momento
<m4v> no es problema de linux, el mother no soporta esa memoria, o tenés una placa de vídeo que está usando parte de ella
<inso> la dirección 192.168.0.1 es que tiene el servidor
<m4v> la que tiene eth1 mejor dicho.
<inso> exacto
<inso> y esa es que la sale para el switch
<m4v> hacé lo que dijo guampa, si no funciona tenés un bardo con la red y no te vamos a poder ayudar
<inso> voy a hacer lo que ,me indica guampa ya vuelvo
<pablohn> m4v, me dice que hay 3072 MB
<pablohn> supuestamente la bios me reconoce toda la ram
<m4v> inso: si conectas una pc a al switch que va a eth1, y le das la ip 192.168.0.2 y mascara 255.255.255.0 deberías poder hacer ping a 192.168.0.1
<m4v> pablohn: que dice "free -m" en una terminal?
<pablohn> hice un test de memoria con la bios y no me dio error
<pablohn> total
<pablohn> 2617
<m4v> pablohn: dijiste una memoria de 1gb, pero 3072 son como 3gb?
<pablohn> claro
<pablohn> es que el módulo de 1gb es el que me falla creo yo
<m4v> claro como, si tenés una memoria de 1gb no podés tener 3gb
<pablohn> si
<pablohn> con otro modulo de 2gb
<pablohn> pasé el cpuid con windows
<pablohn> y tengo 2 modulos
<int_main> hola
<pablohn> uno de 1gb y otro de 2hn
<int_main> #windows-es
<m4v> pablohn: que placa de vídeo tenés?
<int_main> fuu
<pablohn> este es el comando free -m
<pablohn> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/29/pantallazoks.png/
<m4v> pablohn: que placa de vídeo tenés?
<pablohn> está integrada en el micro, es que es un netbook
<int_main> será un amd-fusion?
<m4v> pablohn: probablemente esté usando parte de tu ram, fijate en el manual de la netbook o si el bios tiene algún config para cambiarlo
<pablohn> pero el qué lo puede estar usando?
<m4v> en memoria de vídeo
<pablohn> si ejecuto el memtest es curioso lo que me sale
<pablohn> me dice que hay 2666 MB
<m4v> como dije
<pablohn> es decir
<pablohn> ahhhhm
<pablohn> entiendo
<m4v> la placa de vídeo integrada debe estar usando parte de la memoria
<pablohn> tengo 3gb, pero 0,4 me lo utiliza de memoria de video?
<inso> guampa: hice lo que me dijiste y si ve al servidor 192.168.0.1
<inso> si hace ping a 0.1
<pablohn> m4v, y eso se tiene que poder cambiar, ¿no?
<guille> pregunta, cómo puedo volver a la configuración de origen con samba ?
<pablohn> m4v, gracias por el detalle, no había caído en ese detalle
<guampa> bueno, entonces deja el win7 como esta y aplicale la config que tenias al 0.1 , no se si tendras que reiniciarlo o que
<pablohn> voy a ver si se puede cambiar :)
<m4v> pablohn: seguramente, aunque nose para que querrías hacerlo, vas a tener menos performance en vídeo.
<guampa> si dejas de tener ping es la config del 0.1
<pablohn> quiero asegurarme de que es eso :)
<m4v> pablohn: decime el modelo de netbook
<inso> guampa: pero me sigue apareciendo la conectividad nula
<m4v> pablohn: decime el modelo de netbook
<guampa> inso: eso es porque todavia no tenes configurado el ruteo, paciencia
<m4v> inso: no le des importancia a eso, fijate que ande el ping
<pablohn> m4v, es este http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/es/es/ho/WF10a/321957-321957-3329744-64354-64354-5046273.html?jumpid=in_r2515_es/es/hho/ipg/psc404redir-ot-xx-xx-/chev/
<pablohn> hp dm1-3121es
<guampa> inso: hace lo que te dije arriba, deja el win7 como esta y reinicia o reaplica la config del 0.1
<int_main> xD ese es el que yo tengo también
<pablohn> http://bit.ly/oWmCAY
<pablohn> m4v, este http://bit.ly/oWmCAY
<int_main> uff pero más caro
<inso> guampa: ok voy a reiniciar, pero el rango de ip que tengo en DHCP comienza desde el 100 en adelante
<inso> tu crees que este bien esa ip 0.2????
<guampa> el dhcp no va a importar porque el win7 esta fijo
<pablohn> m4v, voy a reiniciar, ahora vuelvo
<pablohn> que creo que el memtest me dice que es la memoria ddr2
<m4v> pablohn: en ningún lado explica cuanta memoria de vídeo usa
<m4v> bleh
<inso> guampa: ok estoy reiniciando
<int_main> a mi me vino con 4 particiones primarias :(
<m4v> pablohn: en ningún lado explica cuanta memoria de vídeo usa
<inso> guampa: nada sigue conectividad nula
<m4v> pablohn: así que intuyo que la memoria es compartida entre el sistema y la placa de vídeo
<pablohn> m4v, que raro me parece, otra cosa: en el memtest me pone que la memoria es ddr2
<pablohn> m4v, cuando en las especificaciones pone que es ddr3
<guampa> inso: bueno entonces ya sabes que es tema de tu config en el 0.1 el problema, hace sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<guampa> asi me pasas la config yo te voy indicando
<m4v> pablohn: no se eso, pero si es ddr2 no estraría en la ranura, el memtest está mal
<inso> ya lo hice
<inso> ahora como utilizo pastebinit????
<pablohn> m4v, voy a investigar lo de la memoria compartida :)
<m4v> pablohn: no entraría* ddr2 y ddr3 usan sóckalos distintos.
<pablohn> m4v, lo sé, pero es que ahora dudo de todo jejeje
<guampa> inso: pastebinit < /etc/network/interfaces
<guampa> inso: iptables-save | pastebinit
<guille> cual es el programa equivalente a panel de control ? quité el escritorio nuevo, y en el de antes ahora no recuerdo cómo se llama :(
<mimecar> guille: gnome-control-center
<guille> gracias :)
<guille> mimecar++
<mimecar> ¿cual es el escritorio nuevo?
<inso> pastebinit /etc/network/interfaces
<m4v> guille: preferencias de sistema o algo así, fijate en "buscar" en el Unity
<guille> el de la última versión, que aparece una barra en la izquierda
<guille> el unity es lo que no uso :)
<inso> pastebinit < /etc/network/interfaces
<mimecar> guille: en el live cd de ubuntu 11.10 solo vendrá unity
<mimecar> tendrás que poner gnome aparte
<guampa> inso: en una terminal pone esos comandos
<m4v> guille: bueno, fijate en el menú sistema entonces
<inso> ok disculpame nunca lo habia utilizado jajajaja
<guille> pues no recuerdo haber instalado otro, simplemente le dije que iniciara con el otro entorno.
<mimecar> la 11.04 lleva los dos
<m4v> tenés el classic o Unity
<mimecar> unity solo actua como gestor de ventanas
<guille> creo que instalé el 11.04 y lo instalé
<m4v> en el classic, fijate en el menú sistema
<guille> lo actualicé perdón
<m4v> 11.04 es la última versión
<guille> ah ! entonces leí mal. vale que en el 11.10 solo vendrá con unity
<guille> en el menu del sistema, no me viene el programa que configura los del arranque...
<omikron4> guille: yo tengo el oneiric ocelote, osea el 11.10 y tengo tanto el gnome-shell, el gnome vista clasica, como el unity y el unity 2d
<mimecar> omikron4: seguro?
<guille> eso mola :)
<omikron4> mimecar: si
<mimecar> has puesto en el mismo sistema gnome 2 y gnome 3?
<omikron4> solo que tienes que entrar en synaptic e instalar fallback para tener el vista clasica
<mimecar> eso no es la vista clásica
<mimecar> está más limitada
<omikron4> y es el gnome 3 pero con vista clasica
<inso> guampa: ya vistes los archivos?????
<omikron4> bueno..en vez de tener administracion sistema.. pues en aplicaciones.. otras .. estan los que faltan
<guampa> inso, nunca los pasaste
<inso> ok coloque en una terminal como me dijiste: pastebinit < /etc/network/interfaces
<guampa> te tiene que devolver un url
<omikron4> ademas mimecar son ellos los que deciden.. que parte se llama tal del menu.. y ese se llama vista clasica.. y ademas tambien tienes el vista clasica, sin efectos
<mimecar> que "fallback mode" sea la vista clásica..
<inso> ok ya te los escribo disculpa
<inso> http://pastebin.com/XiRhhfuB
<guampa> ok
<inso> http://pastebin.com/yGbGePcH
<guille> hay alguna utilidad para montar los discos externos automáticamente ?
<inso> http://pastebin.com/3JBNjGk0
<mimecar> guille: ya se hace solo
<omikron4> ademas puedo indicar que teniendo la vesion diaria.. la daily. solo me funcionan hoy por hoy.. la unity 2d la ubuntu(unity 3d) y la vista clasica.. la gnome shell hace como dos semanas me dejo de funcionar... no se cuando se corregira el tema
<inso> ahora si ya los tienes?????
<guille> pues no se que hago mal... voy a reiniciar de nuevo :D
<guampa> inso: el primero si y esta bien, el segundo comando no esta bien
<mimecar> omikron4: estas usando una beta
<guampa> iptables-save | pastebinit
<omikron4> mimecar: la ultima actualizada hoy
<guampa> inso: sudo iptables-save | pastebinit
<mimecar> sigue siendo una beta
<guampa> ahi si va a andar
<omikron4> es decir hace como 10 minutos que esta actualizada
<omikron4> mimecar: si no fuera una beta estariamos en octubre minimo 13
<mimecar> mientras pongan gnome 3.2...
<omikron4> mimecar: lo que puedo decir en contra de los efectos de escritorio es que tienes que escribir tu.. el tema del efecto.. por ejemplo noseque:Airplane... cuando ante venia en un combo y elegias..ahora tienes que conocerlo para saber que existe  y poner ese efecto
<guampa> inso: esta todo bien, falta el firewall nomas, "sudo iptables-save | pastebinit"
<inso> lo que pasa es que el script está en /etc/init.d/iptablesconf
<guampa> iptables-save te tira la config actual
<omikron4> mimecar: me refiero solo a las animaciones
<pablohn> m4v, no encuentro nada sobre la memoria compartida esa, que raro
<inso> ahora si guampa
<inso> http://pastebin.com/7T1cuSEk
<mimecar> uso gnome 3 con los efectos mínimos
<inso> pero te mande tres archivos
<m4v> pablohn: depende del bios, pero es lo mas probable. Sabías cuanta memoria tenías antes de agregarle 1gb?
<pablohn> yo no le agregué la de 1gb, viene así de fábrica, no he tocado nada
<guille> pregunta: aquel problema con la web de kernel, ha comprometido en algo a ubuntu ?
<mimecar> guille: no debería
<guille> yo, por si hubiera que hacer algo y no me hubiera enterado ! gracias :D
<alvarom> hola a todos
<alvarom> me pueden ayudar?
<mimecar> !ask alvarom
<kubot> alvarom: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<omikron4> !help | alvarom
<kubot> alvarom: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<alvarom> ok, descomprimir archivos desde consola
<mimecar> ¿que tipo de archivos?
<alvarom> tar.bz2
<mimecar> bunzip 2 archivo
<mimecar> tar xvf archivo
<mimecar> por que no lo haces desde el navegador de archivos?
<guampa> inso esta todo bien, tendrias que poder tirar ping desde el 0.1 al 0.2 y viceversa
<guampa> inso: ifconfig | pastebinit
<guille> tengo un segundo discoduro llamado externo, cómo accedo a él como ruta ? /externo/ o externo/ ?
<inso> guampa: vistes el DHCP y el script de Iptables????
<mimecar>  /media/externo
<guampa> si y estan bien, tal vez un poco verboso el iptables pero no tiene nada mal
<guille> ok. gracias mimecar++
<inso> guampa: http://pastebin.com/gCGtgtQ1
<inso> guampa: ok pero que tengo que indicarle a 0.1 la tarjeta de red por donde va a ser el ping????
<guampa> no eso lo sabe solo por la informacion de ruteo que es automatica
<guampa> cuando levantas la eth1 con 192.168.0.1/24 ya sabe que para contactar a cualquier ip en 192.168.0.0 tiene que intentarlo por eth1
<inso> te lo pregunto porque desde la máquina cliente si me hace el ping hacia 0.1 pero viceversa no
<guampa> podes verlo con "ip r"
<guampa> tenes abajo el firewall en el win7?
<inso> la máquina cliente le acabo de colocar una ip manual de una máquina con Xp y por momentos se conecta y aparece conectividad nula
<alvarom> quiero descargar un archivo a usr/src
<alvarom> pero me dice que no tengo los permisos suficientes
<inso> guampa: ahorita le hice ping al 0.1 y está navegando, pero cuando hago de la 0.1 a la máquina cliente no lo ve
<mimecar> alvarom: esa carpeta es del sistema, tienes que usar sudo
<mimecar> ¿que es lo que quieres hacer?
<guampa> inso: si no podes tirar un ping desde 0.1 al win7 es probablemente el firewall del win7
<inso> esta desactivado
<inso> ya vengo
<inso> guampa: el firewall esta desactivado
<inso> por lo menos ahorita esta conectada y me accesa a internet, pero hay momentos en que no conecta y me aparece conectividad nula
<guampa> inso: la vez pasada cuando pusiste las dos con ip fija el ping te funcionaba en los dos sentidos? o probaste solo desde 0.2 a 0.1
<alvarom> mimecar: colocar un kernel de linux y comenza r ajugar con el, trate de hacerlo de modo grafico pero no me permitio por no teer derchos, mejor lo quise hacer desde la consola
<alvarom> me puedes ayudar?
<inso> solo lo hice desde la 0.2 hacia la 0.1
<inso> viceversa no
<inso> pero ahorita le cambie la ip por la 0.208 que era la de una máquina con xp que navegaba
<inso> pero le hago ping desde la 0.1 y no le llega
<guampa> desde la 0.1 podes hacer ping a otras maquinas?
<inso> si acabo de hacer uno y me funciono pero a la que tiene win 7, osea la 0.208 no lo hace
<guille> cómo puedo abrir nautilus con root ?
<guampa> inso: entonces es el firewall en el win7 sino no se
<guampa> guille: alt+f2 "gksu nautilus"
<guille> :) gracias guampa++
<inso> bueno ahorita está navegando la máquina con win 7, pero hay momentos es que aparece conectividad nula y se quita y se pone
<inso> guampa: revisaste los archivos que te envie?????
<guampa> mira ahi hay alguna placa, cable o puerto del switch queno anda bien o algun otro problema
<guampa> la config esta ok
<inso> guampa: y tu crees que el script de Iptables que te envie hace falta???? si lo elimino que pasaria???
<guampa> si lo eliminas no va a funcionar como router
<guampa> o sea, no vas a dar acceso a internet
<inso> guampa: ok, entonces cual es tu teoria de lo que puede estar pasando con las máquinas con win 7????
<guampa> fijate si podes tirar ping desde otras maquinas al win7
<guampa> puede ser una placa que ande mal, un puerto del switch que ande mal, no necesariamente tiene que significar que no tengas conexion, puertos o placas defectuosas a veces dan conexion erratica asi
<guampa> un cable con un falso contacto tambien, o sino otras cosas como que el switch sea trucho y no se banque muchas placas, un conflicto de ip o mas raro de MAC, o si tenes conectado el switch a otros switches se pueden sumar problemas con STP
<guampa> proba ping desde otras maquinas al win7 y ping desde 0.1 a otras maquinas
<guampa> pero mas que esto no se
<inso> ya lo hice desde otra máquina hacia la win 7 y nada
<guampa> estas bien seguro que desactivaste completamente el firewall?
<guampa> si es asi es alguno de los problemas de hardware que te digo
<inso> guampa: Si el firewall está desactivado. pero si fuera el Switch porque navegan otras máquinas y no win 7 ???? eso es lo que no me explico
<guampa> no lo se. puede estar el mal puerto donde tenes conectado el win7, o puede ser la placa del win7 o el cable
<inso> No creo que sea el puerto del Switch porque la he colocado en otros puertos y nada sale conectividad nula
<inso> por lo menos ahorita esta navegando con la dirección manual que le coloque
<inso> pero ya esa dirección el switch se la tiene asignada a esa máquina verdad??? te lo pregunto porque a lo mejor vengo y enciendo la máquina y ya no navega
<jose__> buenas noches, alguno de vosotros tiene instalado screenlets/infopanel en ubuntu????
<jose__>  como hago para que cada vez q inicio el sistema se me quede el panel de infopanel a la derecha del todo en vez del sitio que sale por defecto???
<N4g4r0t> Tukeke: hola
<N4g4r0t> como va
<Tukeke> N4g4r0t, que hay guey
<Tukeke> todo bien tio
<Tukeke> me han dicho que eres un experto en el arte de liar porros
<Tukeke> xD
<Tukeke> ajajajjaaaajajaja
<N4g4r0t> nada las drogas son malas
<N4g4r0t> hay que eliminarlas
<N4g4r0t> para lograr la pureza de la raza aria
<Tukeke> ajajaja
<Tukeke> xD
<Tukeke> N4g4r0t, con que sos NAZI ehmm
<Tukeke> xD
<xangua> !ot
<xangua> hay refresco y galletas ;)
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<N4g4r0t> xangua: me perdonas?
<N4g4r0t> como sois ubuntuseros os habia confundido con estupidos
<Tukeke> xD
<N4g4r0t> una equivocacion mia
<Tukeke> N4g4r0t, xD
<N4g4r0t> dannyLopez: como vas
<N4g4r0t> m4v: es el que me baneo ayer
<N4g4r0t> ese es un judio
<Tukeke> N4g4r0t, no es para tanto, los ubunteros son pero no tanto xD
<N4g4r0t> Tukeke: los ubuntuseros son windowseros que no supieron activar ilegalmente windows y no pagan la licencia
<Tukeke> ajajajjaa
 * Tukeke mira para los lados ¬¬
<N4g4r0t> 21:14 CTCP PING reply from m4v: 3.329 seconds
<N4g4r0t> sinverguenza que haces
<N4g4r0t> eres un jacker!
<Tukeke> ajaja
<Tukeke> juaker ?
<Tukeke> xD
<N4g4r0t> bollullera: eres jacker tu tambien?=
<N4g4r0t> por eso usas ubuntu
<xangua> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<Tukeke> N4g4r0t, como decis, estas en contra de los judios o de los jodidos ?
<Tukeke> xD
<N4g4r0t> xangua: callate ostias
<inso> Bueno gracias por la ayuda a Guampa y m4v, ya me tengo que ir
<bollullera> N4g4r0t: ¿?
<guampa> inso: disculpa
<guampa> si el switch no es lo que recuerda nada de la direccion, vos la configuraste a mano en el win7 nada mas
<alvarom> rengo: esta ahi???
<rengo> que pasa pochomon
<pochomon> rengo: esta ahi man???
 * CanihoJR wenas
<rengo> que pasa pochomon?
<rengo> que quere men?
<N4g4r0t> omikron4: te volere a ver y esta vez tus amenazas no te serviran
<N4g4r0t> payaso
<N4g4r0t> 21:33 <omikron4> ya hablaremos de bt5 voy a ver tu ip.. sinverguenza
<N4g4r0t> 21:34 <omikron4> tu espera un momento imbecil
<m4v> bleh
<niddlex> Hola, que tal?, como estan?
<niddlex> queria preguntarles, tengo 1 problema...q no es tan asi uno, pero...cada que quiero abrir 1 carpeta, desde el menu lugares, o desde chromium, abre la carpeta con el programa audacious
<niddlex> estoy usando ubuntu ultimate edition 2.9, en si, ubuntu 10.04 creo
<GridCube> niddlex, esta mal configurado
<fosco_> niddlex: abre nautilus y haz clic derecho en una carpeta, ve a propiedades, abrir con y dime que te aparece
<omikron4> niddlex:  a mi me abre con vlc. jajaja
<GridCube> niddlex, que usas? nautilus?
<omikron4> aunque supongo que es cosas del oneiric que aun esta en beta
<GridCube> hace > sudo apt-get purge nautilus && sudo apt-get install nautilus
<niddlex> ahora pruebo gridCube, si uso nautilus
<fosco_> un poco locura quitar nautilus, no?
<GridCube> no, es para hacer el purge
<GridCube> y luego reinstalarlo para reconfigurarlo sin configs
<fosco_> puede llevarse por delante muchos paquetes
<niddlex> gridCube, pero solo me lo hace desde esos lados, si abro mi pc, o si voy a 1 carpeta
<niddlex> no me lo hace
<GridCube> fosco_, si, pero los reinstalara
<GridCube> niddlex, podes usar otros manejadores de carpetas
<niddlex> GridCube, si hago --reinstall install nautilus?
<niddlex> yo xq nose q configuraciones tenga, a ver si jodo otra cosa xD
<GridCube> eso no borraria los configs actuales
<niddlex> no me figura abrir con GridCube, en donde tengo q ir para ver la opcion?
<GridCube> podrias eliminar sus configs soloamante
<GridCube> niddlex, sobre carpetas no deberia aparecerte abrir con
<niddlex> me da para especificar otro navegador de ventanas xD
<GridCube> sep
<GridCube> eso si
<niddlex> y bueno, sumado las demas aplicaciones xD
<niddlex> a ver si puedo encontrar en el config
<niddlex> esto deberia estar en la carpeta de mi usuario,no?
<GridCube> sep
<GridCube> seguro que en ~/.nautilus
<niddlex> no tinene ningun archivo dentro
<niddlex> xD
<niddlex> :S
<julian> Hola! que version me aconsejan para una compu de 328 m
<m4v> de Ubuntu, ninguna. Capaz un Lubuntu
<julian> lubuntu?
<niddlex> lubuntu, xubuntu
<m4v> !lubuntu
<kubot> Lubuntu es un proyecto para crear una versión de Ubuntu usando el entorno LXDE. Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<m4v> niddlex: xubuntu no es muy ligero para 300mb de ram
<julian> sirve para internet y mirar fotos y eso? es de mis viejos y estan muy jodidos con win porue mis sobrinos le meten de todo a win
<cousteau> lubuntu puede ir bastante bien ahí
<niddlex> m4v, ah, yo pensaba q funcionaba igual
<niddlex> si julian, lubuntu tiene para eso, sino tenes q buscar 1 distro mas vieja
<niddlex> puppy, o alguna similar
<julian> ok, desde donde lo bajo?
<niddlex> hay distros para pc's con bajos recursos, se me vienen a la mente estas ahora
<niddlex> julian, descargala de su site original, busca en google q te aparecen
<julian> ok... gracias
<omikron4> una distro con menos de 256 megas no va bien con ningun ubuntu.. yo tengo una de 128 m de ram y no va cara al aire con lubuntu ni con ninguna
<omikron4> perdon..un pc con menos de 256 mB
<omikron4> Mb
<niddlex> pero es depende como la configures tmbn
<m4v> probé lubuntu en 512mb de ram, normalmente usa 100 y pico
<julian> y que la soporten hasta 2012 que significa
<julian> ?
<m4v> lubuntu es el ubuntu más ligero que hay, si no va ese se va a tener que ver otras distros más de bajos recursos
<omikron4> julian: actualizaciones hasta 2012
<niddlex> enlightmen sino tendria q ver, pero es muy dificil de configurar
<niddlex> o como se llame xD, no recuerdo bien como se dice xD
<niddlex> estoy seguro q con puppylinux no va a tener problemas de funcionamiento en tu pc julian
<julian> ok... pero seguiria funcionando?
<niddlex> julian, soporte hasta 2012, quiere decirte q los repositorios ( lugar de descarga de paquetes actualizados) esta disponible hasta esa fecha
<julian> gracias gente...
<niddlex> de nada julian,espero q tengas suerte
<niddlex> GridCube
<GridCube> niddlex,
<niddlex> como hago para no ejecutar nautilus?, para reinstalarlo, xq no encuentro ningun archivo de configuracion
<GridCube> niddlex, yo, personalemente, le haria un purge, y luego lo reinstalaria
<cousteau> niddlex, a lo mejor está en gconf
<niddlex> ya busque
<GridCube> pero eso es lo que yo haria niddlex
<cousteau> si es algo de config personal, reinstalar no hará nada
<niddlex> no encontra nada ahi, GridCube, qiero seguir tu consejo
<GridCube> (a decir verdad yo le haria un purge y no lo volveria a usar)
<niddlex> pero pregunto, para q se borre bien, nautilus qeda ejecutado?
<GridCube> niddlex, en una terminal
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> se elimina
<niddlex> jajaajaajjaa, bueno, pero...q navegador de ficheros uso?,jajaja xD
<GridCube> yo uso thunar
<GridCube> pero si usas gnome te conviene usar nautilus
<niddlex> ahh, es bueno, pero me gusta nauti xD, yep, aunq usara xfce, usaria nautilus xD jajaja, xD :P, entonces le doy directamente el comando para purgearlo e instalarlo de nuevo
<chilicuil> niddlex: pcman es otra opcion
<cousteau> es que sin nautilus no hay escritorio, y algunas otras aplicaciones de gnome no irán
<GridCube> niddlex, en una terminal ejecuta, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get purge nautilus && sudo apt-get install nautilus
<cousteau> (puedes usar pcmanfm u otro navegador de archivos, claro... pero nautilus tendría que estar por ahí)
<cousteau> GridCube, no es mejor un reinstall para eso?
<niddlex> no, el update me actualizaria el sistema, me qedo con lo q hay despues del primero && xD
<GridCube> cousteau, queremos borrar los configs de nautilus
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> eso es upgrade
<GridCube> niddlex, el update actualiza las listas de apt-get
<GridCube> es muy importante que lo hagas
<GridCube> no es upgrade
<niddlex> sisii, recorde GridCube, es q , ultimamente e usado fedora, y como q se me olvido 1 poco los comandos de ubuntu xD
<GridCube> :P esto no es solo ubuntu, es debian
<cousteau> bueno... lo de nautilus, casi toda la config está en el gconf
<cousteau> así que habrá que hacer un reseteo recursivo de gconf del nautilus
<niddlex> Yes GridCube
<niddlex> como es eso cousteau?
<cousteau> no me acuerdo
<GridCube> ni idea de eso cousteau
<niddlex> GridCube,y tendre q reiniciar?
<niddlex> o asi se tomaran los cambios solos?
<cousteau> creo que sería   gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/nautilus   pero ojo que eso borrará toda la config del nautilus, no sé hasta qué punto
<cousteau> hay un facto que decía algo parecido pero para paneles
<cousteau> !restpanel
<kubot> Si quieres reiniciar los paneles de gnome a como estaban despues de instalar. Haz esto « gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel && pkill gnome-panel ».
<GridCube> niddlex, no
<niddlex> no, eso no qeria hacer, el problema q tenia era que desde chromium me abria las carpetas con audacious en vez de con nautilus
<GridCube> no tenes qu reiniciar
<niddlex> =/
<GridCube> :\
<niddlex> entonces nose GridCube, probe desde chromium para ver si se arreglo, pero me sigue ejecutando audacious cuando le doy Show in folder :S
<niddlex> lo mismo desde el panel
<GridCube> D:
<GridCube> pero eso es raaaro
<GridCube> no tiene que ver con nautilus creo
<cousteau> eso será cosa de chromium, no de nautilus
<GridCube> pero es el mismo error en los dos softs
<cousteau> IMO chromium es raro
 * cousteau prefiere Epiphany
<niddlex> sep =/, capaz, voy a checkar gconf, y despues me resta ver panel y chromium x separado, a ver sison estas aplicaciones
<cousteau> panel no será, eso lo he puesto sólo de ejemplo
<niddlex> Empathy = Puaj xD
<niddlex> me qedo con emesene :P.. costeau, es q tengo problemas tmbn desde el panel
<GridCube> niddlex, empathy =/= epiphany
<niddlex> cuando voy a lugares, imagenes, me abre audacious
<GridCube> ooooo
<GridCube> ooooooooooooooooooo
<niddlex> ah si? D:, pense q eran la misma cosa GridCube D:, mis disculpas
<GridCube> eso es GDM
<niddlex> ahhh, xD
<cousteau> confundir la empatía con la epifanía...
<niddlex> jaajaj xD, loco, odio q siempre me pase esto, xq nunca hay algun ubuntu o linux q este completo y q no tengas q tocar todo?
<niddlex> :(
<cousteau> si no tocas nada no tienes que arreglar nada...
<niddlex> jaja, buena vista, pero todo es complejo pa hacer, es 1 torre sensible, tocas 1 parte, y tenes q fijarte de q no se te caigan las piezas de alrededor ( generalmente ocurre esto ), asique tenes q pensar no por uno sino por varias cosas
<cousteau> no sé, a mí por lo general me va bien
<cousteau> y mira que yo hago cosas raras...
<niddlex> y cuanto te lleva?
<cousteau> de qué?
<niddlex> hacer lo q hagas, a mi cuando hago algo, y tengo sueret de lograrlo, nose, instalar 1 juego con wine
<niddlex> o una aplicacion de linux
<niddlex> algo mas raro, tardo mucho, y siempre encuentro bugs jajaja
<niddlex> con todo sistema q me tope, jajaj
<GridCube> niddlex, instala thunar
<niddlex> lo tengo puesto
 * cousteau prefiere pcmanfm
<cousteau> es como más completo
<niddlex> pero, me gusta mas nautilus :$
<niddlex> a donde?
<niddlex> jaja
<niddlex> pcmanfm?
<GridCube> oh emelFM2
<GridCube> :P
<niddlex> ese no conosco, a ver
<cousteau> más completo que thunar... soporta sftp y samba y cosas de esas
<GridCube> ese es dual panel
<cousteau> GridCube, nautilus también
<cousteau> pulsa F3
<niddlex> si, lo conosco, pero, me gusta la elegancia y el power xD
<niddlex> si, lo se, soy jodido no? xD :P
<niddlex> eee GridCube, me dijiste 1 total comander jaja
<GridCube> cousteau, una de las primeras cosas que hago es sudo apt-get purge nautilus
<cousteau> y por qué? a mí me gusta
<GridCube> no va bien con xubuntu
<GridCube> genera conflictos de llamadas
<cousteau> ah, xubuntu
<niddlex> vez, siempre hay bugs
<cousteau> niddlex, como en todo
<niddlex> si, pero windows los tapa bien xD
<niddlex> Guindow$
<niddlex> sorry
<niddlex> xD
<cousteau> sí, con un discreto pantallazo azul
<niddlex> jajajjaaj, tiene sus rarezas tmbn, pero...para hacer cambios, no tenes q hacer tantas cosas xD
<niddlex> eso es lo q odio y me gusta de el :(, como con los drivers de video
<niddlex> use fedora, y cada 2 x 3, las ventanas no refrescaban :S
<niddlex> ( usando compiz )
<cousteau> bueno, IMO el Nautilus le da mil vueltas y cuarto al explorador de archivos de Windows... de todas formas mejor seguir en offtopic
<niddlex> claro, si, es bastante identico
<niddlex> a ver, si llego, no conosco mucho este app de irc xD
<niddlex> a offtopic digo xD
<cousteau> /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<niddlex> gracias xD
<In-Vent-ive> Buenas alguien presente?
<In-Vent-ive> necesito ayuda para instalr sonido
<In-Vent-ive> lspci | grep Audio
<In-Vent-ive> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<In-Vent-ive> ya revice pero no suena
<In-Vent-ive> jaja ya sono con osstest
<In-Vent-ive> pero todavia no suena normal alguien pf O_o
<m4v> In-Vent-ive: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<niddlex> omikron4
#ubuntu-es 2011-09-22
<In-Vent-ive> m4v: buena nota ya lo arregle
<In-Vent-ive> Agradecido
<CaCaTuA> buenas
<CaCaTuA> tengo un problema con mi lvm
<CaCaTuA> alguien que la tenga mas o menos atadilla?
<CaCaTuA> tengo un vg con 3 lv... pero no puedo montar 2 de ello
<CaCaTuA> s
<CaCaTuA>   device-mapper: resume ioctl failed: Invalid argument
<CaCaTuA>   Unable to resume vg_chizzo-lv_home
<joseefrainpb> hola a todos
<joseefrainpb> hola a todo, disculpen estaba jugando con compiz y ahora esta desconfigurado no veo la barra superior de las ventanas y no puedo maximizar el navegador que quedo en un cuadro de 2cm x 2cm
<joseefrainpb>  como reseteo la configuracion del compiz para que tome la default
<xangua> si usas unity: unity --reset
<darkgod> hola gente, necesito una mano con la instalacion de openchrome
<darkgod> hay alguien por ahi
<darkgod> en un momento de la instalacion me pide esta linea ./configure --prefix=/usr
<darkgod> en usr tengo que poner mi usuario no?
<joseefrainpb> gracias xangua
<joseefrainpb> funciono muy bien
<tuxGentoo> hola buenas haber si alguien me puede ayudar con esto de las redes y no-ip ehh estado buscando y buscando todo tipo de informacion y no logro hacer lo que quiero
<tuxGentoo> me eeh leido todo tipo de informacion y visto videos y a un asi nada no logro hacer lo que quiero
<tuxGentoo> estoy tratando de acerme de un servidor casero (web) las conecciones que tengo es la siguiente tengo una coneccion adsl con una ip dinamica y tengo una cuanta en no-ip y por mas que intengo no logro conectar a mi server
<tuxGentoo> es posible hacer eso
<tuxGentoo> por que ya me rompi mi cabeza de tanto pensar y no lograr lo que quiero
<Chynek> Buenas
<Chynek> Que editor html me recomiendan?
<TurKo> Que onda banda
<manuel_> ummmm
<alejandro> una pregunta como instalo  gift en kubuntu 11.10
<Tiffon> nas
<ivonne> hola
<ivonne> tengo un problema con un pendrive usb
<Tiffon> haz la pregunta en el canal, si alguno sabe o puede te contestara
<ivonne> hola, alguien puede ayudarme
<Tiffon> ivonne, especifica tu problema, si alguien puede, o sabe, te contestará
<ivonne> tengo un pendrve dañado
<ivonne> con lsusb no lo reconoce
<ivonne> pero si con el comando dmesg | tail
<ivonne> la salida: http://pastebin.com/hcnB1kan
<ivonne> quisiera formatearlo creo que es a bajo nivel*
<Tiffon> pastebin o similares el dmesg
<Tiffon> entiendo que no lo llega a montar
<Tiffon> si esta dañado, creo que poca cosa se puede hacer
<ivonne> se daño porque lo formatee con ntfs
<ivonne> queria usarlo como apoyo de ram
<Tiffon> miraste si fdisk te da algun error o te deja crear borar paraticiones
<ivonne> no aparece con fdisk
<Tiffon> entonces no te deja crear partciones ni nada
<Tiffon> creo recordar que con el comando dd se podia formatear a bajo nivel
<ivonne> el led se enciende al conectar
<Tiffon> busca como formatear a bajo nivel con dd, no recuerdo exactamente el comando
<Tiffon> y mucho ojo con todo esto de formatear, a la hora de poner el dispositivo a formatear, tienes que estar seguro que es el pendrive
<ivonne> gracias voy a leer un poco sobre dd y me conecto a la tarde y os digo
<ivonne> si
<Tiffon> ten cuidado con el dd
<ivonne> tengo clar cuales son mis particiones
<Tiffon> ok suerte
<ivonne> gracias
<Tiffon> dn no hice nada
<ivonne> darme idea de donde buscar
<Tiffon> ;)
<ivonne> chao
<fosco_> buenas
<guille> buen día.
<guille> cómo puedo copiar todos los derechos de un usuario en otro ? es sobre samba el tema que me ocupa.
<ClaudioAndres> Hola amigos, me compre una netbook HP y quería consultarles si me recomiendan instalar el ubuntu 11.04 con unity directamente o algo mas liviano. Obviamente basandose en experiencias vividas. Gracias
<fosco_> guille, en general servirá meter al usuario2 en el grupo del usuario1
<ClaudioAndres> Hola amigos, me compre una netbook HP y quería consultarles si me recomiendan instalar el ubuntu 11.04 con unity directamente o algo mas liviano. Obviamente basandose en experiencias vividas. Gracias
<fosco_> ClaudioAndres, eso es muy personal, yo no pondría unity pero porque no me gusta
<fosco_> nah, no vale la pena responderle
<ClaudioAndres> ocupo gnome2 en mi pc y mi notebook
<ClaudioAndres> pero no se como andara en el netboook
<fosco_> ClaudioAndres arregla tu conexion antes de seguir, es imposible hablar contigo así
<guille> gracias fosco_ :D
<guille> te cuento mejor el tema, anoche compartí unos ficheros con samba, y le di de alta a un usuario por comando -y no recuerdo- pero funciona bien.
<guille> ahora resulta que no recuerdo como hacer lo mismo, y no encuentro la guía que seguí para ello.
<guille> con lo que únicamente recuerdo que añadí un usuario a una carpeta compartida por samba, pero no mucho más.
<guille> no se si es complicado el tema.
<ClaudioAndres> se cae mucho mi conexion... los dejo... :( Adios...
<guille> existe algún gestor -para torpes como yo- de grupos y usuarios para samba ?
<Tracker2> holasss
<Tracker2> hola quiero copiar un archivo a un usb y me sale  este mensaje : Error al abrir el archivo «/media/usb0/skystarhd2español.html»: Permiso denegado
<Tracker2> inicie la sesion como root ,revise los privilegios le doy tods y nada ¿que puedo hacer
<Susaku-Desu> desmontar y montar de nuevo talves? y probar que el fichero no este abierto creo yo
<guille> ya me conecté de nuevo
<guille> estoy ?
<guille> hola?
<guille> ahora si :D
<dannyLopez> buenas, alguien me regala una source.list de Maverick
<guille> y eso que es ?
<dannyLopez> guille, tenes maverick?
<guille> no, es que ni se qué es :D por eso pregunto.
<dannyLopez> es la version que tenes de ubuntu
<dannyLopez> mejor dicho
<dannyLopez> maverick = 10.10
<guille> ah ! :D vale gracias por la info
<dannyLopez> guille: que version tenes?
<guille> pues instalé 10.04 lo que no se si ahora llega a 10.10
<dannyLopez> hace en una terminal "cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<guille> dannyLopez aparece cdrom:[ubuntu 11.04 _natty narwhal_
<dannyLopez> segun eso tenes natty xD
<guille> y debería actualizar ? o aún es betapronto ?
<dannyLopez> sigue siendo beta, por que sale si no estoy mal en octubre
<guille> cual sería en octal el valor para que todos los grupos de todo tipo de usuarios puedan leer escribir y todo lo demás ? 4777 ?
<dannyLopez> !gpg
<kubot> Los paquetes de Ubuntu normalmente están firmados y es buena práctica tener la llave para verificar su autenticidad, utiliza el comando « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <número de la llave faltante> » para instalarla.
<guille> dannyLopez, qué es !gpg ?
<guille> bueno. adios y gracias. Hasta luego.
<dannyLopez> E: Falta el directorio de listas /var/lib/apt/lists/partial.
<Guest35795> ok
<Guest35795> muy buenos sias a todos
<fosco_> ok buenos dias a ti tambien
<Guest35795> quien me puede ayudar, instale un programa para trabajar con codigo morce y en el menu de aplicaciones no aparece
<dylan66> lanzalo desde la consola
<Guest35795> voy a ver
<lanber> alguien controla writter?
<lanber> cuando se selecciona una forma (cuadrado, circula,..) algunas veces aparece
<lanber> los cuadrados de los limites azules y otros verdes
<lanber> por que puede ser?
<Guest35795> ya funciono el programa morse-x
<Guest35795> muchas gracias
<InfoLoco> Hello, I need  your help!
<InfoLoco> Hola, que saber si me dan una mano, el WICd me pide contrasena para iniciar.. El compiz no arranca con XFCe y necito agregar accesos directos al Awn, pero no se como verlos en el menu Gracuas
<InfoLoco> *Gracias
<dannyLopez> buenas, alguien me ayuda con esto http://pastebin.com/7swxQSpX
<dannyLopez> buenas, alguien me ayuda con esto http://pastebin.com/7swxQSpX
<fosco_> InfoLoco, lo del compiz abre un terminal y ejecuta compiz --replace &
<fosco_> si da error pegalo todo en pastebin.com
<fosco_> (no cierres el terminal desde el que has lanzado el comando o te quedarás sin gestor de ventanas)
<cousteau> fosco_, a pesar de haber puesto & ?
<fosco_> si
<fosco_> se puede cerrar el terminal ejecutando exit
<fosco_> pero si lo cierra con la cruz de la ventana se cierran todos los procesos en background
<cousteau> dannyLopez, qué has tocado exactamente del sources.list?
<fosco_> puedes probarlo, es un buen ejercicio intentar recuperar el eascritorio en esa situación, hay q tener mucha creatividad ;)
<cousteau> fosco_, ah, no sabía yo eso... es que como siempre pulso ^D...
<cousteau> fosco_, para nada, Ctrl-Alt-F1 - login - DISPLAY=:0.0 metacity --replace &
<fosco_> bueno, es una idea :)
<cousteau> sí, y funciona
<cousteau> comprobado
<cousteau> y lo que decías de la X también es verdad
<cousteau> comprobado
<dannyLopez> cousteau: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/index.php de acá cambie a maverick
<cousteau> con Ctrl-D no pasa... bueno saberlo
<cousteau> dannyLopez, has intentado actualizar cambiando los sources.list?
<dannyLopez> pero cual pongo?
<cousteau> dannyLopez, pero qué has hecho exactamente, que no me entero?
<dannyLopez> y el synaptic no lo puedo abrir :(
<dannyLopez> cousteau: ya te dije que genere una source.list para maverick, y nada mas y le agregue algunas cosas como el VirtualBox el VLC
<dannyLopez> entre otras
<cousteau> dannyLopez, y eso para qué lo hiciste? no te valía el sources.list que tenías?
<dannyLopez> queria cambiar de lucid a maverick
<InfoLoco> Gracias
<InfoLoco> Y es para siempre?
<InfoLoco> o debo agregarlo al inicio?
<fosco_> dannyLopez, abre un terminal y ejecuta gksu software-properties-gtk, en la pestaña Software de ubuntu marcas que use el servidor principal, en la pestaña Otro software desactiva todos los repos externos para evitar problemas
<fosco_> cierra esa venta y elige recargar
<cousteau> dannyLopez, pues para eso lo mejor es actualizar
<cousteau> en plan bien, no con los sources.list
<cousteau> yo lo intenté una vez y fue un desastre
<cousteau> dannyLopez, has actualizado ya o aún no?
<fosco_> pues yo he pasado de 10.04 a 11.04 así a la brava y ha funcionado
<fosco_> :-O
<cousteau> ...
<fosco_> tambien es verdad q era una instalacion limpia
<fosco_> no había repos de terceros ni programas instalados, solo lo q deja la instalacion
<erAbuelo> buenas
<fosco_> ahora vuelvo
<infoLoco> Buenas, que mala nota se me congela sistemas despues de arrancar
<Guest43460> hols
<dannyLopez> cousteau: no no he actualizado
<dannyLopez> cousteau: voy a almorzar y ahora seguimos ;)
<cousteau> bien, no lo hagas, será un fiasco
<cousteau> (actualizar, no almorzar)
<bxxp> Buenas
<Guest43460> Hola
<Guest43460> Oye ya salio la beta 2?
<Javis> hola gente
<Javis> alguien me puede dar una manito con ubuntu?
<Guest43460> dinos tu problema
<Guest43460> Javis
<Javis> les comento, tengo un ubuntu 11.04 corriendo con ndiswrapper, todo lindo y funcionando bien, mi tema es que por querer centralizar todo en la interface grafica, quite del /etc/modules - ndiswrapper y por medio de "agregar programas al inicio "  agregue "modprobe ndiswrapper" , el tema es que cuando reinicie la maquina, se me reinicia sola, ahora estoy con un cd de boteo en modo rescate para poder reparar el error, el tema es que no 
<Javis> quite el ndiswrapper.desktop con un rm , reinicie y nada
<Javis> alguna idea
<Javis> Guest43460: estas?
<Guest43460> Lo siento ni idea xD
<Javis> gacias
<Guest43460> Lo siento
<Guest43460> Podes abrir un post en Ubuntu-es.org
<Guest43460> alli te ayudarán
<Guest43460> ;)
<Javis> gracias, el tema es que tengo que tener resuelto el asunto lo antes posible
<Guest43460> Te aconsejo eso
<Guest43460> que busques por internet y subas un post a ubuntu-es.org
<Victor__> hola
<Guest43460> hola VIctor
<Victor__> alguien desarrolla con php?
<Victor__> usando el servidor XAMPP?
<Guest43460> lo hacia
<Victor__> por casualidad no has probado librerias graficas
<Victor__> no?
<Victor__> es q me falla una q estoy probando
<Guest43460> bufff que va
<Guest43460> xD
<Victor__> y me han dicho
<Victor__> que es por la version de php
<Guest43460> Hasta ahí no llegué
<Guest43460> Puede ser, tienes todo actualizado?
<Victor__> q tendria q recompilarla con soporte para Freetype
<Victor__> conoces algo del tema?
<Victor__> tengo
<Victor__> la version 1.7.0
<bxxp> [Victor__] usa la libreria GD
<Victor__> de XAMPP
<Victor__> estoy tratando de usar 2 librerias
<Victor__> una pChart
<Victor__> se llama muy buena por cierto
<Victor__> y otra Graphlib.php de Moodle
<Victor__> bxxp como puedo usar la libreria GD?
<Victor__> soy novato
<Victor__> y no se como hacerlo
<Guest43460> No las he utilizado nunca
<Guest43460> No puedo ayudar
<Victor__> es porq estas librerias q comento me saltan con el siguiente mensaje
<bxxp> [Victor__] sabes si tienes soporte para la GD ?
<Victor__> Warning: imagettfbbox() [function.imagettfbbox]: Could not find/open font
<Victor__> y de ahi me han dicho q es por lo de Freetype
<Victor__> :S
<Victor__> joder
<Victor__> puto moodle de mierda
<m4v> !lengua Victor__
<kubot> Victor__: Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<bxxp> [Victor__] te recomiendo que mires alguna guia/manual para dar soporte GD a tu servidor web
<Victor__> lo siento
<Victor__> pero es q llevo 1 mes con esto
<Victor__> y es para el proyecto fin de carrera
<bxxp> yo he mirado un poco por google, y salen bastantes entradas.
<InfoLoco> Buenas me ayudan con esto? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11275724#post11275724
<Victor__> gracias bxxp
<bxxp> [Victor__] esta es una, pero no se si de adapta 100% a tu caso: http://soportegnu.blogspot.com/2011/05/instalar-php-gd-en-ubuntu.html
<Victor__> al final voy a meter un gnomo en el ubuntu para q pinte por mi
<Victor__> voy a ver
<InfoLoco> lol
<Victor__> si el problema es q el servidor es un paquete
<Victor__> no es apache por un lao mysql por otro
<Victor__> Gracias bxxp
<bxxp> [Victor__] xampp = apache+php+mysql
<bxxp> puedes pillarlo todo por separado
<bxxp> puede que te resulte mas facil, pillarte un hosting free que la gran mayoria vienen con soporte GD y te quitas de problemas
<Victor__> pffff q follon
<Victor__> jajajajajaja
<Victor__> donde me meti cuando acepte el proyecto
<Victor__> bueno gracias bxxp
<bxxp> nada
<cousteau> apache, mysql, php... qué significa la otra p?
<bxxp> perl
<wicope> XAMPP es un servidor independiente de plataforma, software libre, que consiste principalmente en la base de datos MySQL, el servidor web Apache y los intérpretes para lenguajes de script: PHP y Perl. El nombre proviene del acrónimo de X (para cualquiera de los diferentes sistemas operativos), Apache, MySQL, PHP, Perl.
<bxxp> si sale en la wiki...
<Javis> hola gente , alguien sabe cual es el archivo que guarda las configuraciones de inicio de programas en gnome?
<bxxp> nop, supongo que seria cosa de googlear
<wicope> Javis: que significa "las configuraciones de inicio de programas" ?
<Javis> me explico mejor, quiero quitar una sentencia que puse en "agregar programas al inicio" dentro de genome, en modo consola
<cousteau> ~/.config/autostart/
<cousteau> creo
<Javis> si, ya lo intente, muchas gracias
<wicope> Javis: /etc/xdg/autostart/ cambiando por X-GNOME-Autostart-enabled=false y donde dice cousteau también, en los dos sitios. El sistio de cousteau es más prioritario.
<cousteau> a mí /etc/xdg/autostart/ me suena a cosa del sistema que no debería tocarse
<cousteau> (a menos que se sepa que se quiere tocar)
<Javis> gracias
<Javis> veo que hay varios archivos desktop
<Javis> tenes idea de cual debo modificar?
<Javis> el orca?
<cousteau> cada uno de esos es un programa que se inicia
<Javis> a oks, ya mismo me pongo en campaña para ayarlo
<Javis> muchas gracias
<cousteau> sed '/^X-GNOME-Autostart-enabled=/s/true/false/' -i vino-server.desktop
<cousteau> por ejemplo
<Javis> muchas gracias, ya entende
<Javis> te hago una consulta
<Javis> sabes donde se guardan los log de error con respecto al reinicio automatico del sistyema??
<cousteau> dmesg, creo
<arp-> dmesg no
<arp-> dmesg da el log dle core
<cousteau> ah, pues no...
<arp-> /var/log
<wicope> Javis: creo que están en /var/log
<arp-> revisa ahi.. carpeta x defectod e log
<Javis> eso pense
<cousteau> arp-, pues ahí es donde se guardan los dmesg, creo
<wicope> cat ~/.xsession también hay cosas del inicio de sesión
<Juheros_> buenas!
<Juheros_> quiero montar un servidro web en ubuntu
<Juheros_> es recomendable??
<cousteau> puedes probar ubuntu serve
<Juheros_> sera un servidor de produccion
<cousteau> *server
<cousteau> (aunque se puede poner perfectamente en un ubuntu normal)
<sec> hola buenas
<Juheros_> ok
<sec> alguien sabe como puedo agregar mas escritorios con ubuntu 11.04 (unity activado)? Solo dispongo de 4
<Juheros_> intentare con  ubuntu server debe ser emjor para eso
<Juheros_> perdon:- mejor
<sec> nadie? :/
<Juheros_> a mi me paso que se me desaparecieron las cosas del escritorio
<Juheros_> :/
<dannyLopez> buenas buenas
<dannyLopez> http://pastebin.com/7swxQSpX ---> quien me regala una ayudita con eso
<milko> hola gente!
<milko> estoy intentando lanzar ubuntu-one
<milko> y obtengo este error:
<milko>   for with, objects in v.iteritems():
<dannyLopez> http://pastebin.com/7swxQSpX ---> quien me regala una ayudita con eso
<dannyLopez> http://pastebin.com/7swxQSpX ---> quien me regala una ayudita con eso
<omikron4> pos macho dannyLopez o quitas los duplicados o haces un sources.list nuevo... yo si quieres te paso el mio pero a a hora de hacer el update igual te pide eliminar los que no esten dentro de esos repos
<sec> alguien sabe como puedo agregar mas escritorios con ubuntu 11.04 (unity activado)? Solo dispongo de 4
<cossier> sec, yolo hago con el boton de la derecha sobre el icono cambiador de espacios de trabajo
<cossier> sec, pero uso 10.10
<dannyLopez> omikron4: pues ya esta actualizando
<dannyLopez> pero no vi que error tiro
<cossier> dannyLopez, tienes dos veces el mismo repositprio
<sec> cossier: si, en el 11.04 lo han quitado :/
<sec> y no se donde cambiarlo
<elhoir> sec: mira a ver en Origenes del Software :)
<cossier> sec, elhoir se refiere a los escritorios el otro es dannyLopez
<dannyLopez> xD
<elhoir> " a los escritorios " --- querras decir a los repositorios :)
<cossier> el de los repositorios es dannyLopez
<elhoir> ah crei que decias que yo me referia a los escritorios
<elhoir> ok ya os pillo :)
<cossier> sec, quiere mas escritorios con unity
<cossier> sec, algunos han encontrado la solucion http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/10114069/Aumentar_-disminuir-espacios-de-trabajo-en-Unity.html
<sec> um
<sec> cierto cossier !
<sec> pues muchas gracias, mira que he buscado y no lo he visto :/
<sec> sera la falta de sueño
<cossier> sec, :)
<sec> :D
<wutke> buenas amigos que tal quería preguntarles como puedo cargar los emoticones a emesene
<wutke> osea ya tengo el archivo que respalde pero no se dnd ponerlo
<elhoir> (me fui a cenar)
<Ramir00> !nmap
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'nmap'.
<omikron4> nmap es un escaneador de redes tanto dentro del local como del host que se le de.. por ejemplo nmap 168.192.1.0/24
<omikron4> luego estan las opciones.. si quieres que te de el nombre del host.. si la vulnerabilidad sera por puertos etc
<omikron4> en fin que nmap es mas de bt5 y el nuevo wifiway que del usuario normal
<Jordyec> buenas
<Jordyec> una pregunta
<DANNdroYd> pero solo una
<Jordyec> tengo ubuntu 9.10 en una p4 y quiero instalar google crome o chromiun browser
<Jordyec> y me da un error que falta libasound
<DANNdroYd> intala libasound
<Jordyec> se puede dsd synaptics xq dsd consola no tengo ni idea
<DANNdroYd> te recomiendo consola
<Jordyec> ya le instale pero me sale este mensaje
<Jordyec> Error: La dependencia no se puede satisfacer: libasound2 (>> 1.0.22)
<julian> alguin sabe de gambas
<Jordyec> y ya lo tengo instalado
<omikron4> julian: al ajillo estan de muerte
<omikron4> las gambas digo
<Borreguito> Quien sabe de otra sala de programacion en gambas??
<Borreguito> porque "#gambas-es-org" esta muy solo
<Jordyec> please ayudenme
<Borreguito> hola Jordyec
<Jordyec> por fin alguien gracias
<Borreguito> Que problemas tienes... ojalá te pueda ayudar
<Jordyec>  tengo ubuntu 9.10 en una p4 y quiero instalar google crome o chromiun browser
<Jordyec> ya le instale pero me sale este mensaje
<Jordyec>  Error: La dependencia no se puede satisfacer: libasound2 (>> 1.0.22)
<Borreguito> ya buscaste esa biblioteca en synaptic?
<Jordyec> si desde ahí le instale
<Jordyec> y cuando le quise instalar desde consola me sale que ya esta en su versión mas reciente
<Jordyec> a y como haces para que la respuesta salga en rojo
<Jordyec> o es tu tipo de letra
<Borreguito> rojo... donde?
<Borreguito> mejor instala firefox 6
<Jordyec> como le actualizo porque tengo el 3.6
<Borreguito> en "san Google" busca Firefox
<Borreguito> y te manda a la pagina de mozilla y descarga firefox para ubuntu
<Borreguito> nadamas lo descomprimes y lo guardas donde quiraas
<DANNdroYd> me parece mas facil agregando los ppa
<Borreguito> y haces un acceso directo al  ejecutable que tiene dentro
<DANNdroYd> asi se mantendra actualizado
<Borreguito> http://betamina.com/linux/instalar-firefox-6-en-ubuntu-desde-el-repositorio-oficial-de-mozilla/
<Jordyec> pero ahi se descarga el rmp y se instala desde consola verdad
<Borreguito> rpm no... ahi tiene un selector para su OS
<Borreguito> es un *tar.bz2  (comprimido)
<cousteau> Jordyec, creo que hay repositorios PPA
<Borreguito> ubuntu 9.10 aun tiene soporte?
<cousteau> creo que es este: https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<cousteau> Borreguito, nop
 * CanihoJR wenasss
<Jordyec> en http://www.mozilla-europe.org/es/ encontré pero se descarga comprimido
<dabor> Jordyec: se descomprime y se usa, ejecutando firefox
<cousteau> creo que es mejor instalarlo de ppa
<cousteau> así se va actualizando
<Jordyec> osea por la consola
<Jordyec> ?
<muay-guy> hola a todos, estoy teniendo un problema , hoy instale una version nueva de python y ahora cada vez q abro una consola me da este error: http://pastebin.com/UQTm9LS5
<muay-guy> alguna idea de cual puede ser el problema?
<Jordyec> ya descargue
<Jordyec> mozilla de la pagina oficial y le descomprimí pero de ahi no se como instalar
<Jordyec> ese es mi problema
<dannyLopez> Borreguito: si ves te dije que más facil le queda con los ppa
<dannyLopez> Jordyec: abri una terminal
<Zuhaitz> euskaldunik?
<Jordyec> ya tengo abierto el terminal
<Jordyec> que hago ahi
<dannyLopez> perame un ratin
<dannyLopez> ;)
<cousteau> dannyLopez, https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<cousteau> (creo)
<xangua> Jordyec: 9.10 no está soportado, te sugiero actualizar a una versión de ubuntu que si lo esté
<dannyLopez> si cousteau, estaba buscando el landing de chrome
<Jordyec> es que si le meto la 10.04 por ejemplo se hace demasiado lenta la maquina
<Jordyec> y peor la 10.10
<Jordyec> se muere la maquina
<Jordyec> es que es una p4 hp de escritorio
<cousteau> ponle lubuntu
<cousteau> va a ir disparado
<Jordyec> ya le intento
<Jordyec> gracias
<dannyLopez> y si le metes un entorno no tan pesado
<dannyLopez> por lo menos en mi maquina uso awesome y no se calienta
<Jordyec> y este lubuntu o este awesome tiene el tema de los compiz el esmerald
<Jordyec> y eso
<Zuhaitz> habeis probado fedora?
<Jordyec> porque por eso me decidí por ubuntu
<Jordyec> no me gusta la interfaz
<dannyLopez> no compañero, (segun yo) compiz corre solo en gnome
<chilicuil> muay-guy: has solucionado tu problema?
<muay-guy> chilicuil, mas o menos...estoy tratando de instalar python desde otro repo
<muay-guy> y me da este error http://paste.pound-python.org/show/12891/
<dabor> compiz tambien anda en KDE (aunque tiene poco sentido usarlo en KDE)
<dannyLopez> de lo que si estoy más que seguro es que en awesome no funciona
<cousteau> dannyLopez, yo creo recordar haber probado compiz en lxdm
<dabor> y en xfece4 tambien
<chilicuil> muay-guy: claro, porque esta usando la version de python que instalaste
<chilicuil> muay-guy: primero desinstala la version de python que instalaste
<muay-guy> chilicuil, pero cuando tiro un python -V me muestra la version anterior
<dannyLopez> cousteau: la verdad no he utilizado esos entornos
<chilicuil> muay-guy: igual sugeriria que desintalaras la version que instalaste, de lo contrario tienes que verificar que esos programas usen la version de python que viene con Ubuntu
<muay-guy> chilicuil, la version que instale la instale con pythonbrew siguiendo este articulo http://technomilk.wordpress.com/2011/07/27/setting-up-our-django-site-environment-with-pythonbrew-and-virtualenv/
<chilicuil> muay-guy: mmm, ok, le hechare un vistazo para ver si encuentro algo que se nos escape
<muay-guy> chilicuil, muchas gracias
<chilicuil> muay-guy: de nada, mmm, sugeriria que por lo pronto eliminaras algunas de las variables que declararse para usar virtualenv, $ cat ~/.bashrc | pastebinit si deseas que te ayude a revisarlo
<muay-guy> a ver
<muay-guy> chilicuil, http://paste.pound-python.org/show/12893/
<chilicuil> suena interesante el metodo que usa el tutorial, otra forma seria instalar los modulos que le hacen falta a esa instancia de python...
<muay-guy> en #python me recomendaron que agregue un repositorio y lo instale directamente con apt, pero ahora me da el error: ImportError: No module named softwareproperties.SoftwareProperties
<muay-guy> cuando trato de agregar el repo
<chilicuil> muay-guy: puedo ver que no terminaste el tutorial, de lo contrario estarian ahi las variables VIRTUALENVWRAPPER_PYTHON, WORKON_HOME, puedes correr $ whereis python ?
<m4v> muay-guy: que python instalaste?
<muay-guy> chilicuil, http://paste.pound-python.org/show/12894/
<muay-guy> m4v, instale 2.7.2
<muay-guy> chilicuil, esas lineas ya las habia borrado
<m4v> "python --version" que dice?
<chilicuil> tambien parece tener python 3.1
<muay-guy> 2.6.5
<m4v> que Ubuntu tienes?
<muay-guy> m4v, 10.04
<m4v> si uso "import softwareproperties" en una consola python funciona en mi 10.04
<m4v> muay-guy: que hiciste exactamente?
<chilicuil> muay-guy: sugeriria que usaras: pythonbrew use  2.6.5 ; y vieras que pasa
<chilicuil> muay-guy: aunque claro, primero esperaria la respuesta de m4v
<muay-guy> import softwareproperties no genera errores
<deter> buenas
<chilicuil> hola deter
<m4v> muay-guy: pero tenés ese error cuando usás add-repository?
<m4v> add-apt-repository*
<deter> nesecito preguntarles algo por que ya me rompi la cabeza y no encontre solucion
<muay-guy> m4v, si, exactamente
<m4v> muay-guy: que dice "ls -l /usr/bin/python"
<muay-guy> m4v, lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 24 2011-09-13 16:17 /usr/bin/python -> /usr/local/bin/python2.7
<muay-guy> ahi esta!
<chilicuil> pregunta deter
<deter> resulta que en mi trabajo tienen todo con windows server 2003
<m4v> muay-guy: debería apuntar a python2.6, 10.04 no soporta 2.7
<deter> y lo quiro cambiar a ubuntu server
<m4v> muay-guy: seguramente cuando instalaste python2.7 sobreescribió el symlink
<chilicuil> deter: y que servicios corren sobre windows server 2003?, creo que de eso dependeria una migracion a ubuntu
<deter> me baje el 11.04 pero no puedo configurar ldap
<muay-guy> claro,....cuanta vuelta, gracias chilicuil y m4v
<muay-guy> m4v, no lo soporta directamente?
<muay-guy> si quisiera usarlo para desarrollo como podria hacerlo?
<chilicuil> pero con eso automaticamente usara los modulos de python2.6?, eso me gustaria confirmarlo, muay-guy, m4v
<m4v> muay-guy: fijate si arreglando el symlink funciona, igual me parece raro que con "python" solo use la versión correcta
<m4v> muay-guy: no hay paquetes para 2.7 en 10.04
<deter> que version me aconsejan instalar para  montar el servidor
<m4v> muay-guy: si en 11.04, python2.7 es instalado por defect
<m4v> defecto*
<chilicuil> deter: para servidor, creo que iria con la 10.04, tiene soporte de 5 años
<m4v> muay-guy: me fijaría aparte que dice "echo $PYTHONPATH"
<deter> pero no encuentro manuales de instalacion para 10.04 solo para el 8.04
<chilicuil> deter: de instalacion de ldap supongo...
<deter> sera la misma la configuracion del ldap
<deter> si
<muay-guy> m4v,  a ver
<chilicuil> deter: pues a menos que haya habido un cambio significativo en la version de ldap, lo mas probable es que sea la misma
<muay-guy> m4v, echo $PYTHONPATH no devuleve nada
<deter> es que los manuales que hay de ldap son de 8.04 y estube leyendo y dice que despues de esa version cambia la configuracion pero no quiero tampoco instalar una version tan vieja del server me entendes ???
<m4v> muay-guy: bueno, fijate de arreglar el symlink, debería apuntar a /usr/bin/python2.6
<deter> alguien me da una mano??????????????
<chilicuil> deter: has visto este tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openldap-server.html ?
<muay-guy> m4v, y no tengo que agregar un $PYTHONPATH en ningun lado?
<m4v> deter: tené paciencia, si nadie sabe nadie te puede ayudar. No se que es un ldap en mi caso.
<m4v> muay-guy: no deberías
<m4v> muay-guy: "no deberías" == "no debería ser necesario"
<deter> ok perodon es que toy con los plazos muy cortos
<m4v> muay-guy: seguramente con arreglar eso se arregla, python según la versión importa módulos de otra parte
<m4v> muay-guy: hacé la prueba
<m4v> muay-guy: abrí "/usr/local/bin/python2.7" y fijate si "import softwareproperties" da error
<chilicuil> deter: aqui parece haber otro tutorial: http://blogger.ziesemer.com/2010/05/openldap-ubuntu-linux.html
<chilicuil> deter: y otro que se parece mucho al que esta en la guia oficial: http://tuxnetworks.blogspot.com/2010/06/howto-ldap-server-on-1004-lucid-lynx.html
<muay-guy> m4v, si, eso da error
<m4v> muay-guy: arreglá el symlink entonces
<muay-guy> si, ya lo arregle
<m4v> add-apt-repo anda ahora?
<muay-guy> m4v, si, ahora si
<muay-guy> gracias
<m4v> ok :)
<deter> eso ultimo esta bueno parece muchas gracias a desintalar 11.04 y a descargar el 10.04
<deter> voy esperar un poco tal ves aparece alguien que haya configurado ldap
<chilicuil> deter: igual podrias ir a #ubuntu-server (ingles)
<deter> muchas gracias amigos ahora me pongo a leer
<chilicuil> buena suerte deter, si lo consigues, una guia en español con terminos faciles de digerir estaria bueno
<deter> si tengo una pero como te dije del 8.04 pero si consigo hacerlo te juro que hago una guia para que ningun novato como yo sufra tanto jajaj
<tabunet> Hola buenas noches a todos!
<deter> buenas
#ubuntu-es 2011-09-23
<rocio> buenas a todos
<rocio> como siempre a molestar a alguien
<rocio> por casualidad alguien maneja un servidor en ubuntu ?????
<m4v> !alguien rocio
<kubot> rocio: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<m4v> rocio: existe #ubuntu-server, pero es en inglés
<rocio> ok
<rocio> la pregunta es que tengo que cambiar server windows 2003  por un ubuntu server haci que instale el ubuntu server 11.04 pero cuando busco info para instalar ldap no sale nada solo guias de ubuntu 8.04
<rocio> y la configuracion no es la misma
<rocio> no se que hacer
<rocio> si desintalar el 11.04 e instalar uno mas viejo o no que me recomiendan
<jorge_> buenas
<jorge_> tengo problemas con firefox no me abre
<jorge_> ya borre la carpeta oculta .mozilla y nada
<m4v> hace un rato alguien estuvo preguntando sobre ldap, desconozco como funciona..
<m4v> jorge_: abrilo desde una terminal y fijate que eerror da
<jorge_> no me da ningun error
<jorge_> se abre y se queda colgado
<m4v> jorge_: lo abriste desde una terminal?
<jorge_> si
<m4v> y ya probaste borrando ~/.mozilla, que raro..
<jorge_> si
<jorge_> ya lo desintale
<jorge_> instale una version antigua 3.6
<jorge_> y esa si me iba bien
<jorge_> pero perdi todo
<jorge_> ahora nada funciona
<jorge_> alguna idea?
<m4v> jorge_: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Firefox_hangs
<m4v> no se me ocurre que puede ser
<jorge_> okei gracias de todas formas
<rocio> pero a la hora de elegir una version de servidor cual me recomiendan
<rocio> alguien??????
<m4v> rocio: la versión LTS
<m4v> !lts rocio
<kubot> rocio: LTS significa Long Term Support (Soporte de larga duración). Las versiones LTS de Ubuntu serán soportadas por 3 años en el escritorio, y 5 años en el servidor. La versión LTS actual de Ubuntu es !lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<Int-Vent-ive> Buenas 1 Pregunta, Se puede certificar UBuntu Snres?
<rocio> muchas gracias no sabia por que me vaje el ultimo el 11.04  pero veo que no me conviene verdad?
<pochomon> buenas noches!
<pochomon> muchachos tengo un problema ya intente pero no se en que me estoy equivocando
<pochomon> entre a una carpeta
<pochomon> cd Documentation
<pochomon> necesito ingresar a el archivo changes
<pochomon> donde dice los requerimientos minimos del sistema
<pochomon> ya probe
<pochomon> sudo gedit changes y me manda a una terminal vacia
<m4v> rocio: podés usar 11.04, pero dejará de tener actualizaciones en 2 años
<m4v> pochomon: no entiendo nada.
<m4v> pochomon: no tenés que usar sudo con gedit, usa gksudo. Y explicá mejor tu problema porque no lo entiendo, existe el archivo changes?
<pochomon> m4v espera que lo pego en un pastebin
<pochomon> m4v: en la linea 25 ese es el archivo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/695395/
<m4v> "gksudo gedit Changes"
<rocio> perdon por la ignorancia pero por que dejaria de tener actuallizaciones una vercion mas reciente que una anterior
<m4v> usaste "changes", es "Changes". linux distingue mayúsculas
<m4v> rocio: porque 11.04 no es LTS, las versiones normales tiene soporte por 2 años, las LTS tienen soporte por 3 años en el escritorio, y 5 en el servidor
<m4v> rocio: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS (inglés)
<pochomon> m4v: abre una ventana de gedit con el titulo Changes pero esta vacia
<pochomon> si lo abro desde el modo grafico tiene contenido
<m4v> pochomon: estás errando la ruta de alguna forma
<m4v> "cat Changes" muestra ese contenido?
<pochomon> como ves estoy dentro de la carpeta Documentation
<pochomon> que coloque cat change
<pochomon> ?
<pochomon> no existe el fichero o el directorio
<m4v> "cat Changes"
<m4v> dijiste "cat change" recién
<pochomon> Xd
<xangua> m4v: rocio por 18 meses las normales, no dos años ;)
<pochomon> tengo que escribirlo bien jejej
<pochomon> ahora si lo mostro
<pochomon> cuidado con la mayusculas y minusculas no lo mostrara si no son bien escritas
<pochomon> y porque con cat si funciono?
<m4v> porque lo escribiste bien?
<pochomon> claro
<pochomon> pero en que se diferencia del gedit
<m4v> "gksudo gedit Changes" en ese directorio tendría que funcionar
<m4v> estas tipeando mal sinó.
<pochomon> si tienes razon
<rocio> muchas gracias
<m4v> xangua, rocio: ah, pensé que eran 2 años, ups
<pochomon> xangua: que tal!
<pochomon> no le veo
<pochomon> uff
<pochomon> m4v: efectivamente es error de escritura
<pochomon> sudo tambien va
<pochomon> sudo gedit Changes
<xangua> necesitas lentes¿ en fin quién compila un kernel estos días, y menos en ubuntu
<pochomon> compila el que no sabe
<pochomon> ese soy yo!
<m4v> !gksudo pochomon
<kubot> pochomon: En Gnome usa « gksudo <programa> » para obtener privilegios root en aplicaciones gráficas. Nunca uses "sudo", mira en http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo (inglés) para saber porqué.
<Div_by_zer0> alguno es tecnico en reparacion de pc ??
<rocio> bueno a bajar 10.04 y buscar un manual para simular el active directory  de windows
<m4v> pochomon: compilar kernels no es tarea sencilla, veo un duro camino adelante si tenías problemas con gedit
<m4v> rocio: sabes si es posible simular eso? antes de tratar de hacer nada.
<pochomon> m4v: entonces lo dejo eso me estas diciendo?
<m4v> pochomon: solo te digo que vas a tener tropezones :)
<rocio> si averigue y se hace instalando ldap  con samba
<m4v> pochomon: hoy en día nadie compila kernels salvo si eres desarrollador
<pochomon> m4v: gracias por los desanimos :(
 * m4v encoge los hombros
<m4v> pochomon: es tu tiempo, haz lo que gustes.
<pochomon> ok!
<m4v> pochomon: si estas compilando simplemente para ver como se hace, o usar alguna característica de un kernel más nuevo, bien. Si estas compilando para lograr alguna mejora en velocidad de la pc te digo no es tan así, normalmente no hay diferencias entre un kernel pre-compilado y uno compilado a mano en las computadoras de hoy.
<pochomon> !aprender m4v
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'aprender'.
<pochomon> eso es todo :)
<m4v> me parece bien.
<pochomon> yo no me dedico a la informatica por cuestiones dificiles pero me gustan y el poco tiempo que tengo trato de aprender y me quede del lado de ubuntu :D
<xangua> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<xangua> kernel precompilado para todos ;)
<pochomon> interesante
<pochomon> pero mas que nada queri aver los reuerimientos minimos y eas cosas
<pochomon> muchas gracias xangua
<rocio> es todo un desafio pero esta bueno yo ahora estoy con el tema de crear un servidor ubuntu para tenerlo como servidor de archivos y tener un ontrolador de dominio si lo logro sera migrar todos los programas y bases de datos de sql de windows a ubuntu la recompensa sera grande si lo logro
<rocio> asi que pochomon intente
<pochomon> :D gracias por los animos rocio
<pochomon> alguien aqui por casualidad sabe como arreglar una tecla que se salio de una laptop
<xangua> pochomon: la forma más sencilla es comprar un nuevo teclado
<xangua> a menos que quieras esperar a que se caigan las demás también
<pochomon> jajaja
<pochomon> eso seria lo primero que haria si tuviera como comprarme otra laptop
<pochomon> esta la sacaron a la fuerza
<pochomon> mau_restor: que tal man que a sido de su vida
<mau_restor> pochomon, muy bien aquí dandole... viendo algunas cosas de MX
<pochomon> mau_restor: paseme su pagin por mp
 * unknow Saludos!
<MamiCute> hola muchachos,,mi audio no me funciona,,actua como que si pero no la escucho
 * G0di is back (muazz mi princesita!/Gone: 6 hr 15 min 8 s) (G0di-¬)
<m4v> kubot: dile a G0di sobre away
<kubot> G0di: Por favor mira mi mensaje privado.
<G0di> a perdon broder
<Dev1ls> buenas noches
<Dev1ls> como puedo cambiar dgm por lightdm
<Dev1ls> lo instale pero en la instalacion no me dio la opcion de configurarlo
<albertomi> join #archlinux-es
<albertomi> fallo ;)
<albertomi> hola ya de paso
<BoF> añugien despierto aun?
<dzup> zzz
<jesuselifelet> hola como estan?  Un saludo
<jesuselifelet> tengo una duda
<jesuselifelet> tengo ubuntu 10.10
<jesuselifelet> y de hecho es raro que la apague asi que la dejo dormida(suspencion)
<jesuselifelet> pero algunas veces se queda asi y no sale del sueño(suspencion)
<jesuselifelet> alguna solución?
<SadlyMistaken> Buenas tardes.... La parte derecha de mi teclado (sí, el cuadro numérico) ha dejado de funcionar...
<SadlyMistaken> alguien me puede ayudar?
<SadlyMistaken> ya lo he solucionado
<SadlyMistaken> xD
<toni_> hola
<toni_> alguien d bcn
<toni_> ?
<jjsalazar> hola
<jjsalazar> tengo un problema con akregator
<jjsalazar> no me deja leer las noticas nuevas
<jjsalazar> alguien sabe la razon ?
 * CanihoJR buenas!
<fosco_> buenas
<jesuselifelet> una pregunta alguien sabe con que comando un programa se puede hacer preterminado
<jesuselifelet> con la terminal
<jesuselifelet> ?
<fosco_> no te entiendo
<jesuselifelet> fosco_, lo que pasa es que quiero que sea mi reproductor predeterminado smplayer
<fosco_> ah
<fosco_> no hay comando de consola para eso
<jesuselifelet> ya que tengo vlc, drago player etc..
<jesuselifelet> a ok.
<jesuselifelet> tendre que aventarmela manualmente
<jesuselifelet> lo que pasa que hace rato quite la ati de mi kubuntu
<fosco_> tampoco es q cueste mucho cambiar eso desde el entorno grafico
<fosco_> son 3 clics
<Yukiteru> buenas a todos X3
<jesuselifelet> lo que pasa es que quite la ati de mi kubuntu por que tenia unos bugs(eso es raro en una ati :D) y queria instalar otra ati pero eso ya no se pudo si no hiba a ver una bella pantalla negra
<jesuselifelet> pero al desinstalar ati
<jesuselifelet> smplayer dejo de funcionar
<jesuselifelet> asi que puse a los vlc, drago player etc....
<Jordyec> Buenas amigos como están
<jesuselifelet> pero encontre la solucion a l problema smplayer
<jesuselifelet> y lo volvi a instalar
<jesuselifelet> buenos dias Jordyec
<Jordyec> tengo una pregunta para ver si alguno de ustedes me puede dar una mano como exporto los contactos de hotmail a thunderbird 6
<Jordyec> gracias
<jesuselifelet> buenos dias Yukiteru
<fosco_> jesuselifelet, haz clic con el boton derecho sobre un archivo q quieres abrir con smplayer, vas a propiedades -> abrir con -> eliges smplayer, se quedará guardado para esa extensión de fichero
<jesuselifelet> fosco_, en eso estoy uno por uno
<fosco_> tampoco deben ser muchos, no?
<fosco_> cuantos tipos de archivos abres con smplayer?
<jesuselifelet> fosco_, ya regrese son como 7 o 8
<jesuselifelet> de hecho lo hice mejor desde la configuracion
<jesuselifelet> por eso queria el comando
<jesuselifelet> para agregar a todos de golpe
<erAbuelo> buenas tardes
<jesuselifelet> fosco_, gracias regreso
<fosco_> j #miui
<fosco_> ups
<erAbuelo> que sitios mas raros visitas xDD
<fosco_> me habeis pillado ;)
<dannyLopez> IMHO esteticamente es espectacular
<dannyLopez> pero me parece muy infantil por así decirlo
<dannyLopez> ups eso iva en OT
 * CanihoJR wenas
<CanihoJR> Teeeeengo una dudilla
<CanihoJR> tengo un equipo nuevo y tengo que instalarle sistema operativo....
<CanihoJR> si le instalo ubuntu 11.10.....
 * cousteau recomienda linux
<CanihoJR> cousteau, no pienso instalar otra cosa xD
<CanihoJR> pero
<cousteau> podrías instalarle FreeBSD o Hurd... :)
<CanihoJR> si le instalo 11.10 que aun no ha salido.... pero está practicamente cocinado, a falta de envolver....
<CanihoJR> conforme valla actualizando, terminaré teniendo un ubuntu 11.10 totalmente estable como si fuese el que sale este mes que entra????
<cousteau> eso es
<CanihoJR> aja entonces me merece la pena instalarlo ya... siempre y cuando durante este mes
<cousteau> no sé si ha salido ya la beta... la beta suele ser bastante estable
<CanihoJR> no haya ningun bug grave
<CanihoJR> sisi
<CanihoJR> por eso era
<cousteau> pero aviso, puede que haya algunos bugs
<CanihoJR> cousteau, que se solucionarian con las actualizaciones no?
<cousteau> sí, es esperable
<CanihoJR> perfesto, asi no tengo que reinstalar dentro de un mes xD
<erAbuelo> hurd en un sistema reciente no creo, ni que arranque
<cousteau> erAbuelo, hurd se diseña con sistemas recientes
<erAbuelo> pues, retiro lo dicho :)
<cousteau> o te crees que viajan atrás en el tiempo y lo instalan en un Commodore 64?
<cousteau> hurd no es antiguo, al revés, aún no ha salido
<fosco_> CanihoJR, puedes instalar la beta si quieres, pero tampoco tendrías que reinstalar si instalas ahora la 11.04
<CanihoJR> fosco_, me fio mas de una beta2 y 5 o 6 actualizaciones encima que un dist-upgrade de 11.04 a 11.10... >.<
<fosco_> ok, como veas
<CanihoJR> total, tampoco sé si terminare en ubuntu o tiraré por otro lado >.< mira que no me gustan los cambios, pero creo que podria acostumbrarme a Gnome-Shell
<CanihoJR> >.<
<CanihoJR> xD
<cousteau> hay gnome shell en oneiric
<cousteau> hmm, pero no hay gnome, wtf
<cousteau> ni gnome-core
<CanihoJR> cousteau, si, lo sé por eso queria tirar por ahi, por ver si de verdad me acostumbro o no... y por ver como evoluciona la cosa
<fosco_> te refieres a gnome2?
<fosco_> porque gnome sí que hay, gnome3
<cousteau> fosco_, ah...
<CanihoJR> sinceramente, para mi, independientemente de toda la extructura interna que pueda llevar gnome3 con respecto a gnome2, y su forma de trabajar, que es cuestion de gustos...
<CanihoJR> en lo que mas han ganado ha sido en aspecto grafico...
<CanihoJR> Gnome2 tiene muy buenos themes, pero la mayoria de ellos, siempre les faltan detalles.... cosillas.... que no los hacen totalmente perfectos jiji
<CanihoJR> (humilde opinion y como se torna en offtopic, sigo por alli :P)
<sancochito> nasss
<sancochito> tengo ubuntu 11.04 ¿cómo podría hacer para pasarme a kubuntu?
<karret> hola
<CanihoJR> sancochito, creo que con instalar kubuntu-desktop bastaria.....
<sancochito> nass
<CanihoJR> sancochito, aver si te confirman :P
<sancochito> eso lo he leído por ahí pero no sé, no me convence
<fosco_> sancochito, no te convence? además de darte la respuesta hemos de convencerte para que la uses? ;)
<sancochito> es que no sé si es mejor reinstalar
<sancochito> pero la verdad es que ahora me coge con el pc con muchas cosas
<karret> tengo una duda no se si os pasa  los siguiente, resulta que instalado el google earth y las fuentes se ven mal
<sancochito> :-S
<sancochito> karret, especifica porque las fuentes de GE son bastante horripilantes
<karret> ya lo he visto las puedo cambiar de alguna forma por que es la unica aplicación que se ven fatal
<karret> la versión que tengo instalada es Google Earth 6.0.3.2197
<karret> bueno seguiré buscando una posible solución para el google hasta luego chicos ;)
<CanihoJR> alguno sabe como dejar gimp 2.7 en modo ventana unico por defecto?
<clvx> hola, para reinstalar unity.. metí la mano con compiz y se jodió todo. Estoy con ubuntu 11.10 beta2, y no quiero reinstalar. #unity --reset y #unity --reset-icons tpc hacen efecto.
<clvx> reinician el escritorio pero el panel lo pone de un color gris y no aparecen los iconos del system tray por el lado derecho.
<clvx> asi que prefiero reinstalar compiz y unity... o reiniciarlos de tal manera que funcione... se agradece la atención.
<mimecar> clvx: no hay soporte de versiones inestables de ubuntu
<mimecar> prueba a renombrar las carpetas de configuración
<mimecar> y que el sistema lo genere de nuevo
<clvx> mimecar, no importa el soporte.. solo quiero llevarlo todo a foja cero. Osea hay una manera de bajarme unity ? .. cuales son esas carpetas?
<mimecar> supongo que guardará lc onfiguración en .local
<clvx> dejame revisar ..
<mimecar> si renombras .local perderás la configuración de muchos programas
<clvx> en el ~/ esta .gconf .gnome2 .compiz-1
<clvx> supongo que esas serán las configuracioones para mi escritorio, probaré con eso.. algo pasará
<mimecar> renombra las carpetas
<m4v> clvx: probá creando un usuario nuevo
<clvx> he probado entrando con el usuario de invitado y funciona normal, igual que utilizando unity-2d
<clvx> ambos funcionan sin problemas ... pero el unity-3d está caido en combate.
<mimecar> clvx: ¿usuario invitado?
<clvx> en ubuntu 11.10 hay un "guest session"
<mimecar> espero que permitan desactivarlo de forma sencila
<mimecar> sencilla
<clvx> vuelvo en un rato, voy a hacer las pruebas y veremos que sucede.
<clvx> gracias.
<minitux> oa
<minitux> tengo un problema  estoi en ubuntu 9.10 y me dice ::el disco tiene muchos sectores erroneos.  respaldar datos y reemplazar el disco ..
<minitux> puedo arreglar de alguna forma??
<minitux> dice algo del contador de sectores y aparece en rojo
<m4v> minitux: no, no se puede arreglar
<m4v> minitux: respalda tus datos y reemplaza el disco
<minitux> ok
<minitux> el pc tenia win xp   ahora estoi con ubuntu para respaldar datos
<minitux> si instalo ubuntu  se podria usar   o definitivamente  murio??
<mimecar> minitux: ese disco no es nada fiable
<minitux> ok
<mimecar> los sectores dañados no se pueden arreglar
<debsan> respaldá y seguilo usando hasta que muera si querés
<mimecar> debsan: si hace eso puede perder datos
<m4v> va a morir pronto si el propio sistema operativo te está avisando.
<debsan> pero pocos
<mimecar> minitux: el backup de los datos lo tienes que hacer en un disco externo
<minitux> como es eso??
<m4v> o con DVD o pendriver
<m4v> cualquier parte, no necesaria mente un disco externo
<debsan> o con cinta
<mimecar> mientras no hagas la copia en el propio disco lo que quieras
<minitux> ahora estoi con ubuntu 9.10 en un pendrive
<minitux> ke hago
<mimecar> ¿donde te está diciendo que hay errores?
 * CanihoJR buenass
<minitux> acabo de poner ubuntu 9.10 a modo de prueba en este pc,  y me salio este error
<m4v> minitux: probá en ver las particiones del disco y solamente copiá tus datos importantes a otra parte
<mimecar> el error te lo da en la memoria usb o en el disco duro?
<minitux> disco duro
<mimecar> entonces haz el backup lo más pronto posible
<minitux> como hago el backup
<m4v> fijate en lugares o en el nautilus si podés ver las particiones de tu disco
<minitux> ok
<minitux> ya entendi
<m4v> busca tus datos importantes y copialos al pen o a un dvd
<m4v> o lo que tengas a mano
<CanihoJR> buenass
<CanihoJR> alguno sabe que visor de imagenes muestra las imagenes como en este screen?
<CanihoJR> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-jxhHMifG3Es/TnZpl4rxybI/AAAAAAAABw4/MuDR5iO8Sn4/s1600/DesktopMinimal2.png
<clvx> mimecar: arreglado, cree un nuevo usuario administrador .. y listo.
<mimecar> ok
<pegasus_> hola a todos, estoy haciendo un servidor ubuntu virtualizado en vmware workstation pero no entiendo cuando hago route -n de la siquiente pag web http://www.forat.info/2010/02/08/servidor-web-2010-vol-2-configuracion-de-red-y-manejo-remoto-via-openssh-con-ssh-y-sftp/
<pegasus_> quisiera una explicacion de route -n
<m4v> man route
<pegasus_> ok
<minitux> y eso del parted magic    servira de algo??
<pegasus_> gracias m4v
<granjero> hola, con la actualización de flash me surgió un problema! Antes podía trasnmitir por ustream y grabar al mismo tiempo. Ahora si hago una cosa no puedo hacer la otra... alguien sabe como solucionarlo?
<mimecar> granjero: ese programa usa flash?
<granjero> mimecar: si es una pagina web
<mimecar> ok
<granjero> antes en las opciones de la web me decia linux microphone como source. Ahora dice el nombre de la placa, pero me hace conflico con los grabadopres de sonido. tranto el grabador de sonido que viene por defecto como el audacity. que antes andaban perfecto los dos
<granjero> si estoy transmitiendo y dor rec no avanza la grabacion.
<granjero> doy
<granjero> alguna idea?
<mimecar> de momento no
<granjero> mimecar: hay forma de instalar el flash viejo?
<granjero> hay de donde descargar versiones viejas?
<mimecar> puedes instalarlo a mano
<mimecar> o intentar que synaptoc ponga una versión antigua
<mimecar> synaptic
<granjero> mimecar: como le digo a synaptic que instale una version vieja?
<mimecar> botón derecho, alguna de las opciones lo permitirá
<mimecar> no he llegado a usar esa opción de synaptic
<granjero> ahi parece que va
<granjero> seleccionas un paquete y en menu paquete esta la opcion forzar version
<granjero> voy a cerrar el firefox para reinstalar flash
<granjero> si funciona vuelvo
<granjero> mimecar: funcion{o de 1000 maravillas ahora puedo transmitir y grabar al mismo tiempo!
<granjero> donde se repiorta el bug?
<granjero> reporta
<granjero_> Ahora estoy en mi iPod conectado
<granjero_> Donde se reportan bugs de flash?
<mimecar> será en launchpad o los foros de adobe
<mimecar> siendo flash cerrado lo segundo
<granjero_> Ok gracias por la ayuda
<cousteau> creo que los bugs de flash... se sufren en silencio y punto
<cousteau> si se pudiesen reportar, a estas alturas flash sería una aplicación excelente
<HAlvarez777> Hola quien me puede ayudar a configurar mi mouse
<HAlvarez777> acabo de comprar un mouse wireless hp y ubuntu no lo reconoce
<mimecar> no tienes que configurar nada
<mimecar> enchufas el receptor, sincronizas el ratón y ya
<HAlvarez777> como sincronizo el ratón?
<mimecar> en el manual del ratón te dice la forma de hacerlo
<mimecar> pero debería estar ya sincronizado
<HAlvarez777> ok
<HAlvarez777> estoy mirando
<HAlvarez777> Nada no funciona
<fzeta> buenas buenas...
<mimecar> 30 segundos de arranque para un ubuntu server es mucho verdad?
<cousteau> mi netbook arranca en 20, y tiene lubuntu
<cousteau> y procesador atom
<cousteau> (bueno, y disco SSD... eso lo hace más rápido)
<mimecar> está en una máquina virtual
#ubuntu-es 2011-09-24
<pochomon> buenas noches a todos!!
<pochomon> msg mau_restor, que tal como vamos con ubuntu MX
<CuentameDeMiNovi> rg
<danker> hola necesito saber el nombre del plugin a configurar en compiz para mover el mouse a una parte X de la pantalla y se escondan las ventanas, que ahora no me acuerdo como se llamaba, por favor.... si alguien sabe
<Triviox> danker,  yo se configuralo facilmente con ubuntu-tweak
<danker> en Exposé configuro algunas cosas pero no encuentro esto que les comento
<danker> me dices por favor
<danker> ?
<Triviox> 1 seg busco el ppa danker
<Triviox> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tualatrix/ppa         sudo apt-get update               sudo apt-get install ubuntu-tweak
<danker> ya tengo instalado en tweak, lo instale manual
<danker> pero igual
<danker> gracias
<danker> y ahora que hago
<Triviox> en menu escritorio/ configuraciones de compiz
<Triviox> primero lo isntalas, luego te dará la opción de elegir una funcionalidad para cada esq de la pantalla
<Triviox> lo encontraste danker ?
<xangua> plugin para mostrar el escritorio y configuras los gestos del ratón
<danker> un segundi
<xangua> en vez de hacerse tanta bola
<Triviox> por eso decía xangua , no conozco el plugin, simplemente una forma de hacerlo
<danker> perfecto amigos
<danker> gracias
<Triviox> de nada danker  :)
<danker> aca sigo, cualquier ayuda aca estoy
<danker> yo no me desocnecto de aca casi nunca asi que ya saben...
<sianhulo> amigos, ubuntu trae pro defecto algun firewall?
<sianhulo> porque he usado 3 programa que necesitan de puertos extras(que nosotros tenemos que abrir)y NINGUNO funciona.
<xangua> !firewall
<kubot> Ubuntu, como cualquier Linux tiene capacidades firewall innatas. Esas capacidades se manejan con el comando !iptables en un !terminal. Alternativas de mas alto nivel como !ufw (recomendado), shorewall o firehol existen; así como interfaces gráficas: !gufw y !firestarter (Gnome) o !guarddog (KDE).
<sianhulo> pero me refiero si ese firewall esta activo por defecto, ya que hay algo bloqueando los puertos
<xangua> si es innato significa que está ahí siempre, como te es innato respirar ;)
<sianhulo> si, pero estoy preguntando si de por si bloquea la apertura de puertos, xangua
<xangua> lo puedes configurar con los programas que mencioan kubbot, yo la verdad no uso el firewall y menos me preocupo por eso ;)
<sianhulo> ya me instale gufw
<sianhulo> pero dice que el firewall esta inactivo
<sianhulo> esto es deprimente = =
<xangua> sianhulo: a lo mejor el que te bloquea es tu proveedor¿¿
<sianhulo> pues seria extraño considerando que en venezuela no le prestan atencion a nada
<sianhulo> ni siquiera aprestar un servicio decente
<sianhulo> xangua, en el caso de que sea el isp...¿habria alguna forma de evitarse?
<xangua> decirles que no lo hagan¿¿ contratando otro¿¿
<sianhulo> me referia si habria alguna forma de burlarlo, pero ya veo que no
<dzup> y como sabe que esta bloqueado? mhow en dia es muy raro que isp use firewall a menos que su isp quiera quedarse sin clientes
<sianhulo> pues porque ninguno de los 3 programas que necesitan puertos especiales, funcionan
<sianhulo> y ojo, que uno tiene funcion upnp
<dzup> quizas sea su router
<sianhulo> repito, una de ellas tiene funcion upnp
<sianhulo> cone llo la app  misma abre el puerto, y de hecho, en el router figura que dicha aplicacion ario el puerto
<mau_restor> hola tengo una pregunta? cual es el correo del concejo ubuntu ? → council@ubuntu.org?
<dzup> si esque fuera no seria .org ...pues ubuntu es .com
<dzup> ubuntu.org creo es una organizacion sin fines de lucro
<dzup> y ubuntu.com si lucra junto con canonical
<stop_> Hola
<stop_> Alquién podria decirme como hacer un sudo introduciendo la contraseña en la misma linea?
<mimecar> me parece que no se puede
<stop_> Muchas gracias mimecar.
<rengo> chicos vieron pagina google?
<rengo> entren google.com.ar
<Vero2> hola, hace unos días expuse aquí un problema que se me había presentado con las ventanas de Natty, que no podía minimizar. Nadie me pudo dar una solución. La encontré en Añadir al Panel. Donde dice Lista de Ventanas, se debe agregar y ya tenemos nuevamente ,como era antes, minimizada la ventana que queremos. Quería compartir con ustedes, por si a alguien le interesaba.
<Colo> Buen dia: no puedo reproducir con vlc archivos desde el volcado de red, alguna idea para solucionarlo sera bienvenida!!
<mimecar> ¿quieres reproducir un vídeo en streaming?
<Colo> mimecar: abrir una dir dee youtube por ejemplo
<mimecar> le pasas la ruta real del archivo flv?
<Colo> esa dir por ej: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQe3JxJHpxQ
<mimecar> el enlace del vídeo no me parece que sea el de la web
<Colo> si ese enlace lo pongo en el navegador web lo abre, deberia ser de otra manera ?
<mimecar> es lo que tiene que hacer
<Colo> deberia ser asi la forma de abrirlo supongo
<mimecar> desde vlc no lo creo
<Colo> y por ejemplo me podrias pasar una dir que sepas quee abre el vlc para probar?
<mimecar> tendrás que saber la dirección del archivo del vídeo
<mimecar> con alguna extensión de firefox
<Colo> no entiendo bien pero voy a seguir investigando
<mimecar> hay extensiones de firefox que te dicen la ruta del archivo del vídeo
<Colo> voy a ver si las encuenttro
<jose> buenas tardes. alguien me puede decir como conseguir quitar las barras laterales en el ubuntu 11.04 y ponerlas como anteriores versiones????
<jose> la barrita esa de desplazamiento, es odiosa
<mimecar> usa gnome clásico
<jose> ese uso... pero es q en nautilus por ejemplo es una barra q aparece cuando pones el raton sobre ella
<mimecar> no se a que barra te refieres
<jose> a la q aparece a la derecha del todo... para desplazarte
<jose> pero nada dejalo... me acostumbrare a esta
<jose> una ultima cosa... se puede poner el efecto ventana gelatina sin usar el compiz??? al igual q en la version 10.04????
<mimecar> ese efecto me parece que lo da compiz
<icaro440> hola, lo confirmo ese efecto es de compiz
<jose> osea... q nada
<jose> es q en la 10.04 no hacia falta
<jose> podre pasar sin ello jejeje
<mimecar> en la 10.04 si no tenías los efectos activados no salía
<jose> bueno, no os molesto mas. gracias por vuestro tiempo
<jose> si mimecar
<mimecar> estaba en la configuración de efectos mínimos
<jose> si
<fzeta> res
<curiousx> con las guenas pa' toa' la ranchada =)
<control_>  irc.universochat.net
<jjsalazar> hola
<jjsalazar> por favor
<jjsalazar> quien me puede ayudar ?
<jjsalazar> tengo problemas con akregator
<jjsalazar> no me permite ver las nuevas noticias
<GeeKHA> ejeleee
<GeeKHA> nuevo en el canal
#ubuntu-es 2011-09-25
<colo> como soluciono esto: W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ lucid/partner Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_lucid_partner_binary-i386_Packages)
<debsan> colo, qué pensas que dice ? lo tradujiste por lo menos ?
<colo> algo de entradas duplicadas supongo
<debsan> colo, sabés lo que es sources.list ?
<debsan> colo, claro :)
<debsan> colo, lo editaste alguna vez ?
<colo> si
<debsan> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<debsan> seguramente tenés una línnea repetida
<m4v> gksudo en vez de sudo para aplicaciones gráficas
<debsan> colo, ^
<debsan> colo, hacele caso a m4v ^
<colo> voy a mirar el archivo a ver si la encuentro
<colo> debsan, trato de seguirte a vos
<debsan> cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/lucid/partner | wc -l
<debsan> :D
<debsan> colo, digo en vez de poner sudo como te dije usa gksudo
<debsan> colo, avisanos como te fue.
<colo> debsan, encontre una linea repetida.
<debsan> colo, entonces borrala guardá los cambios y luego ejecuta sudo apt-get update. Continúa con tu trabajo, suerte
<colo> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner
<colo> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu lucid partner
<colo> son parecidas no iguales
<debsan> colo, entiendo. m4v^ sabés que cuál es la correcta. Yo no uso ubuntu
<debsan> debe ser la segunda
<colo> la que te pase primero esta agregada al final
<colo> correcto
<colo> debsan, tenia 3 lineas al final del archivo duplicadas, ahora si, gracias!!!
<debsan> colo, de nada :D Suerte
<colo> \o/
<Max74> hola a todos
<afkael> Hola gente!!
<afkael> alguien me dice que hay que hacer después que se actualiza firefox para que funcione flash????
<cousteau> reiniciar firefox?
<afkael> no no.. eso ya lo hice..
<cousteau> hm, pues ni idea entonces
<Max74> hola a todos
<Max74> hola a todos
<brian_> holaa
<r4z0rb4ck> hola brian
<brian_> es posible jugar un juego para windows en ubuntu?
<r4z0rb4ck> si
<brian_> vi que se puede hacer algo de wine
<r4z0rb4ck> con Wine ,PlayOnLinux
<brian_> pero no puedo hacerlo funcionar
<brian_> me gusto el juego Dead Island
<r4z0rb4ck> yo tampoco,pero porque no me anda el 3D
<brian_> ya lo descargue
<brian_> trae un archivo .iso que pide que lo monte
<brian_> pero no logro hacerlo funcionar -.-
<xangua> no porque instales wine significa que todos los programas de windows andarán
<r4z0rb4ck> ahora te contesta el Colo
<xangua> checa la base de datos
<xangua> !appdb
<kubot> Wine Application DataBase es una base de datos sobre programas de Windows que corren y son soportados por !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org (Inglés)
<Colo> r4z0rb4ck: ?
<r4z0rb4ck> que onda colo
<r4z0rb4ck> todo piola?
<Colo> r4z0rb4ck: si guachin todo piola
<r4z0rb4ck> jaja
<r4z0rb4ck> ARG?
<r4z0rb4ck> con 15 ṕeso me hago alto guiso
<brian_> si ya encontre el juego en la pagina
<Colo> booliviano
<brian_> Super maintainers:
<brian_> No maintainers.Volunteer today!
<r4z0rb4ck> =-O
<brian_> eso significa que no funciona?
<Colo> r4z0rb4ck: y con luca larga pegas altas llantas
<arp-> en fin
<debsan> brian_, no para ver si funciona o no ... http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=24366
<arp-> esta para tirarse en la esquina con los pibes a chupar birra
<Colo> jajaja
<brian_> debsan, gracias
<brian_> soy un lento con todo esto xD
<r4z0rb4ck> si loko
<debsan> np
<brian_> el juego lo probe y es un vicio xD
<debsan> :)
<r4z0rb4ck> che brian
<r4z0rb4ck> cuantos años tenes?
<arp-> vicio es hacer alto rock&roll
<arp-> con faso
<r4z0rb4ck> se
<brian_> 20
<r4z0rb4ck> me parece que voy a hacer una particion con win2
<arp-> oO
<brian_> ya me baje el xp para jugar -.-
<brian_> no keda otra, no cazo una xD
<arp-> y bueh
<r4z0rb4ck> por que no me anda la grafica en linux
<Colo> 0|0
<arp-> brian_ vas a tener que ponerte a leer
<r4z0rb4ck> hace 6 meses que no puedo hacerla funcionar a la ATI
<arp-> que ATI tenes?
<r4z0rb4ck> X1250
<arp-> yo instale en varias notebook con ATI
<arp-> perfectamente
<r4z0rb4ck> ya intente de todo
<arp-> driver privativo?
<arp-> oficial de ATI?
<r4z0rb4ck> y libre
<r4z0rb4ck> los 3 probe
<arp-> lo bajaste de la web de ati?
<r4z0rb4ck> el Libre ,Privativo ,Gallium 3D
<arp-> ok
<r4z0rb4ck> baje el 11.7
<arp-> ok
<r4z0rb4ck> Catalyst 11.7
<arp-> y te levanta el driver o no?
<r4z0rb4ck> no
<arp-> bueno
<r4z0rb4ck> me anda peor
<r4z0rb4ck> o ni me anda
<arp-> oO
<r4z0rb4ck> nose,pero voy a borrar a la mierda este ubuntu del orto
<arp-> es una PC esa no?
<r4z0rb4ck> si
<r4z0rb4ck> muy grossa
<arp-> ok
<arp-> es una placa viejita
<dzup> ati made in china, nunca compres china
<r4z0rb4ck> no compre china
<arp-> dzup ?
<arp-> pf
<dzup> hecho en china
<arp-> todo esta ensamblado en china
<r4z0rb4ck> es Made in Pilipinas
<arp-> ...
<dzup> es lo mismo
<arp-> de hecho eso no tiene nada que ver
<arp-> el problema no es de ensamblado
<r4z0rb4ck> ah ok ,la prox compro MADE IN JAPAN
<arp-> es a nivel de soporte del diseño del chipset..
<arp-> no tiren fruta
<r4z0rb4ck> o made in Germany
<arp-> ja
<dzup> los chinos ni el tequila lo hacen bueno
<arp-> ...
<arp-> dzup...
<arp-> no pasa x ser china o no
<arp-> el GPU se fabrica en 1 laboratorio unico
<arp-> y si fuera chino no tendria que ver
<dzup> hay tequila chino y sabe peor que una cachetada con una bottella de diesel
<arp-> el problema es de desarrollo de ATI del soporte
<r4z0rb4ck> si chinos trolos
<r4z0rb4ck> estan llenando la argentina
<arp-> todo es chino
<arp-> asi que..
<arp-> esa placa es vieja
<arp-> empezemos por ahi
<r4z0rb4ck> un dicho dice" Vendran los Asiáticos como perros en busca de agua"
<arp-> el soporte puede ser relativo.. y algo importante
<arp-> Esta bien aclarado en la documentacion de los Drivers de ATI
<arp-> puede haber problemas con el rendmimiento de los driver dependiendo la version de Xorg
<arp-> y seguramente los drivers fueron desarrollados pensados en una version de xorg anterior a la de ubuntu actual
<arp-> ya esta todo reportado ese tema
<dzup> osea es chino, osea es cheap
<arp-> ...
<arp-> dzup deja el delire
<arp-> ajaja
<arp-> el 90% del hardware es chino
<arp-> no sueñes..
<dzup> hombre acabo de comprar un dvd y nomas me toco una pelicula y solo vi la mitad, se me quemo heh
<dzup> nuevecito
<duende> hola gente
<duende> alguien por ahí??
<arp-> y bueh
<arp-> dzup cosas que pasan
<arp-> podes comprar la mejor marca y puede pasar
<arp-> xD
<dzup> no me voy a quejar, pero las cosas chinas son de muy mala calidad, no esperes que funcionen y si lo hacen nunca esperes que lo hagan
<duende> tengo un problema con la resolucion de pantalla antes tenia 1024 * 798 la mas comun de todas, pero le cambié en monitor por un que es ligeramente mas grande como una pulgada, son monitores CRT y ahora luego del reinicio, me muestra es una resolucion de 800*600
<arp-> dzup
<duende> ha fui a configurar pantalla pero no me da la opcion de 1024*798
<arp-> el problema no es por ser chino
<arp-> el problema es la calidad y producto que se importa
<arp-> hay cosas chinas excelentes..
<arp-> pasa que obviamente. pero el capitalismo compra basura
<dzup> pues se quedaran en china porque aca en mexico llegan puras walmarteadas
<arp-> dzup y bueno
<arp-> te voy a comentar una obviedad
<xangua> jajaja quien te manda a cmprar a walmart
<arp-> yo reparo equipos electronicos, pero
<dzup> tranquilo no pasa nada, solo digo una cosa, yo no comprare chino. heh
<arp-> vos abris equipos que dicen Made In Japan
<arp-> y el 80% de los componenets adentro
<xangua> compras pero no sabes ;)
<arp-> son chinos...
<arp-> y eso vos no lo ves
<arp-> xD
<arp-> y pasa al revez
<arp-> podes comprar no se... un reproductor de DVD Coby
<arp-> una marca re generica.. lo abris y saas la optica
<dzup> yo espero mdar mi mdinero por lgo que funcione, no algo que quizas lo haga.
<arp-> y la miras y es una Toshiba Made in Japan
<arp-> la cual duro.. 6 meses
<arp-> asi que...
<arp-> no es valido el fundanmento esto es chino
<arp-> blabla
<dzup> y te puedo asegurar que si compras algo hecho en usa o alemania y nomas trabaja
<dzup> tambien el japones
 * xangua compra made in mexico
<arp-> dzup pero no tiene gracia
<dzup> bueno made in mexico, compre u bochito y vieras que no se raja heh
<arp-> tanto USA, Japan o Alemania
<arp-> usan componentes Chinos para ensamblar
<xangua> los autos y ropa también
<arp-> asi que..
<xangua> los ensamblam, hacen aquí la ropa
<arp-> una marca o un pais no te garantiza nada
<xangua> y te la venden como marca extranjera :P
<arp-> vos compras por ejemplo..
<arp-> porudcots hechos en Brazil
<arp-> son un desastre
<arp-> la calidad es de 4ta
<dzup> hombre si tan amante eres de las cosas chinas, nombrame una cosa china que sea buena?
<xangua> el iphone :P
<arp-> dzup
<andreslara501> Ipad xD
<arp-> todo lo que tenes andando en tu casa
<arp-> el 80% tiene partes chinas
<arp-> y te sigue andando
<arp-> ...
<dzup> con nrazon me recomiendan una extinguidor en mi casa lol
<brian_> gracias por la ayuda del juego me voy a dormir chau amigos :D
<arp-> dzup vos compras un televisor Sony por ejemplo
<arp-> y te encontras con que el Chasis de un modelo Sony en puntual
<arp-> es exactamente el mismo para uno generico de marca Pepe
<arp-> ambos hechos en China
<arp-> solo que uno te lo cobraron 150U$S mas
<arp-> jeje
<arp-> dzup no existe un producto con pertenencia a un pais puntual
<dzup> mira te lo pongo facil, comprate una impresora made in china, quizas te dure un ano, no mas. aunque le compres cartuchos nuevos, es mas en la fabrica simplemente te dicen que no tiene arreglo, prefieren quebrarla y reciclarla que arreglartela, son desechables
<arp-> es asi la cosa... todo es un conunto de partes ensambladas de todo un poco y la mayoria china..
<arp-> dzup
<arp-> no terminas de entender
<xangua> todo es desechable hoy en día
<arp-> no existe lo que pedis
<xangua> nada dura, así son los negocios
<arp-> dzup la impresora Japonesa
<arp-> que vos queres..
<arp-> adentro tiene por ejemplo los motores PxP.. hechos en china
<arp-> el microcontrolador esta hecho en malasia
<arp-> y asi te nombro cada parte
<arp-> Japon ensamblo y por supuesto hizo ciertas cosas
<arp-> pero un pais solo no provee TODO
<arp-> no existe..
<dzup> pues de que lado estas, del nuestro o de china?
<arp-> siempre fue asi
<arp-> de ninguno dzup
<arp-> hablo de la realidad
<dzup> lol
<arp-> no defiendo a los chinos
<arp-> solo te digo como es el mercado electronico
<arp-> por que vivo reparando equipos electroncios
<dzup> y para ti cual es la mejor marca?
<arp-> dzup hoy dia la marca ya no es un signo 100% absoluto en calidad
<arp-> lamentablemente
<arp-> la calidad ha decaido mucho
<arp-> pero...
<dzup> por los chinos pues ahi si estamos de acuerdo
<arp-> por supuesto tenes ciertas marcas para ciertos productos que van a tener una notoriedad en caldiad
<xangua> jajajaja
<arp-> por ejemplo
<arp-> un Amplificador de Audio
<xangua> te dicen manzanas al oido y entran naranjas a tu cabeza :P
<dzup> :p
<arp-> por ejemplo.. suponete un amplificador Yamaha
<arp-> si son excelentes
<arp-> siemprel o fueron en generl
<arp-> podria incluso decirte Made in Japan atras
<arp-> vos lo abris
<arp-> y vas a encontrarte con una jungla de componentes made in china
<arp-> malasia.. philipinas
<arp-> taiwan
<arp-> etc...
<arp-> osea.. tenes a los chinos temabien presenets dentro del producto
<arp-> y nunca te fallo... o si
<dzup> uuuuuuuuuuuh tocaste el punto debil, taiwan, y taiwan no es china?
<arp-> lo di como ejemplo
<arp-> para que entiendas
<dzup> no amplificadores yo uso fender o boise
<arp-> barbaro
<arp-> usa lo que quieras
<arp-> te garantizo que si abris un equipo
<arp-> te vas a encontrar con uan variedad de componentes
<arp-> que 1 solo pais no te fabrica
<dzup> pues mejor garantizame la reparacion que aca los equipos chinos nomas traen 30 dias de garantia y eso si traes el carton original sino te mandan por un tubo
<arp-> y we
<arp-> eso es otra cosa ya
<arp-> todo problema de importacion
<arp-> y respeldo de la marca
<arp-> jeje
<dzup> pero los americanos o los canadiences o m o jp tran 1 ano, explicame porque?
<arp-> simple
<arp-> las marcas lideres tienen conveños mejores entre aduanas
<arp-> y sus sucursales internacionales
<arp-> sigo insistiendo
<arp-> trata de comprar una marca que siempre te de un buen soporte post venta
<arp-> una garantia considerable
<arp-> nadie lo discute
<arp-> pero tampoco es garantia de llevarte un producto excelente..
<arp-> eso es obvio
<dzup> mira compre una michilapara mi laptop, a la semana ya se descocieron las correas de la espalda, ya casi se me caia la cosa esa, sin embargo tengo una made in usa y hace 3 anos y todabia esta bien, es mas hasta pedo correr con ella y para nada que se me rompen, compre unos tenis nike made in taiwan y hombe bonitos y todo y una caminada que les di al medio dia y llegaron despedazados, no tenian ningun hilo ni estaban cosidas, es mas piendo que estaban pegada
<arp-> barbaro
<arp-> compra calidad
<arp-> pero no siginifica que lo que este fuera de china sea mejor
<arp-> a eso voy
<dzup> pues eran nikes, y muy bonitos y caros hombre!
<arp-> la cosa es que lamentablemente
<arp-> el negocio capistalista apunta a comprar lo mas bajo en calidad
<arp-> barato proveniente de paises como china, etc
<arp-> pero claro
<arp-> es el negocio bilateral ese
<arp-> no es culpa solo de china
<dzup> yo creo que mis nikes eran de exibicion pues al medio dia soleado comine como 3 kilometros y casi casi no llegaba ala casa pues se me desbarataron lol
<arp-> hay Nike's hechas por ejemplo en Brazil
<arp-> son un desastre algunas
<dzup> los pegue con kila-loka americana pero no me animo a correrlos mas, te los vendo? baratos?
<arp-> se despegan todas
<arp-> y no son chinas..
<Colo> aca tenemos las nike made in Salada
<arp-> cla
<arp-> jaja
<dzup> y que tal? cuantos kilometros de garantia?
<arp-> estan certificadas para saltar sanjas
<arp-> pasan la prueba
<arp-> jaja
<Colo> hasta que pasas el puente
<arp-> cla
<arp-> cruzas el riachuelo
<arp-> y ahi palman..
<Colo> jaja
<arp-> ajja
<dzup> aca en mx te venden unos guaraches con suela unirollar/goodyear por 100 pesos y te los garantizo para que vayas costa a costa sin problemas :p
<arp-> Colo, corres de la yuta 2km
<arp-> y si pasa la prueba.. listo
<arp-> certificado por Nike Argentina
<dzup> y dicen abajito "no apropiados mpara bailar" porque se te desbaratan heh
<Colo> yo lo que me voy a comprar  es una buena silla
<arp-> una silla de ruedas re da
<arp-> para el vago...
<arp-> con posa vaso..
<arp-> y una hielera abajo
<arp-> para la birra
<Colo> seee
<r4z0rb4ck> aca ,me alcanla la plata para comprar zapatillas de 15 pesos
<r4z0rb4ck> recien esta tocando una guitarra Stratocaster Made in Usa
<r4z0rb4ck> del año 89°
<r4z0rb4ck> Colo
<r4z0rb4ck> arp-:
<r4z0rb4ck> arp-
<arp-> ?
<Colo> r4z0rb4ck: si?
<r4z0rb4ck> si te aparece un duende
<duende> hola??
<arp-> ja
<r4z0rb4ck> no !
<r4z0rb4ck> viste ,te dije
<r4z0rb4ck> che,que andan en Poringa?
<r4z0rb4ck> si te aparece elsimio
<r4z0rb4ck> em me parece que no
<Colo> r4z0rb4ck: sos brujo?
<r4z0rb4ck> por?
<r4z0rb4ck> yo se todo pibe
<Colo> tenes viciones entonces
<r4z0rb4ck> si eso me dijieron
<r4z0rb4ck> esta muy bueno
<r4z0rb4ck> soy como la pitonisa
<r4z0rb4ck> y rengo
<Colo> que numero  vaa a salir el lunes
<r4z0rb4ck> un numero alto
<Colo> cual
<r4z0rb4ck> exactamente nose
<r4z0rb4ck> pero esta entre 89 y 78
<Colo> ah sos como todos jjaja
<r4z0rb4ck> AH RE!
<r4z0rb4ck> alguien toca la viola?
<r4z0rb4ck> o la bata o el bajo,algun instrumento?
<r4z0rb4ck> jaja Dial UP
<r4z0rb4ck> es lento eso?
<arp-> 56k
<Colo> solo  el redoblante en los corsos
<r4z0rb4ck> me acuerdo ,cuando veia una imagen tardaba como 10 min
<r4z0rb4ck> ahora a 600kbps
<r4z0rb4ck> asi que bueno nada
<r4z0rb4ck> me voy por que es tarde
<r4z0rb4ck> chau lokatis
<r4z0rb4ck> avernos mas tarde
<Colo> chau r4z0rb4ck
<r4z0rb4ck> hay que bencer el miedo
<r4z0rb4ck> y si te aparece un duende
<r4z0rb4ck> nose
<r4z0rb4ck> em
<duende> ??
<r4z0rb4ck> arescorpio
<r4z0rb4ck> BoF
<r4z0rb4ck> deavid
<r4z0rb4ck> andretyn
<r4z0rb4ck> ninguna mina?
<r4z0rb4ck> chau
<arescorpio> r4z0rb4ck  /o
<r4z0rb4ck> yes
<r4z0rb4ck> ahora me voy
<pegasus_> hola a todos, he instalado piwik en mi serrvidor ubuntu pero no puedo ingresar me sale que no tengo permiso,  You don't have permission to access /web/tatooo/piwik on this server.
<pegasus_> me estoy guiando de esta pag web http://www.forat.info/2010/04/05/servidor-web-2010-vol-8-estadisticas-web-open-source-con-piwik/
<pegasus_> alguna idea les agradeceria bastante
<kisko> Hola Buenos Días a Tod@s...
<kisko> Una duda que tengo, es mejor instalar Win7 a parte de Ubuntu 11.04, o hacerlo a través de VirtualBox?...
<debsan> kisko, depende
<debsan> que quieras hacer
<kisko> debsan | Hola Buenos días, principalmente uso ubuntu, lo único sería para utilizar win7 por si tengo que realizar alguna consulta en programas de win...
<kisko> Al estar instalado en VirtualBox, se pueden utilizar los 2 sistemas operativos al mismo tiempo?...
<kisko> Alguien sabe como conectar el car irc-portalhispano a xchat?...
<kisko> Alguien sabe como conectar el canal irc-portalhispano a xchat?...
<kisko> Alguien sabe como conectar el canal irc-portalhispano a xchat?...
<antonio_> hola muy buenas
<antonio_> alguien me podria ayudar con el brillo de mi portatil cuando lo intento ajustar parpadea el brillo
<elhoir> hola! Acabo de reinstalar grub y el sistema me hace algo extraño - entro a Ubuntu sin problemas, pero al entrar en Windows 7 me dice "unknown device xxxxx - press any key to continue" y sin embargo, tras pulsar una tecla, arranca con normalidad.
<antonio_> es un asus eeepc 900ax
<elhoir> a que puede ser debido?
<antonio_> o quieres windows o ubuntu los 2 no se llevan bien jeje
<elhoir> hasta ahora lo he tenido asi sin ningun problema...
<antonio_> mira la configuracion del grub aber si esta bien la ruta de montaje de windows
<elhoir> el caso es, que si estuviera mal, no arrancaria, y si lo hace (tras pulsar una tecla)
<elhoir> es lo que mas me extraña
<antonio_> entonces la ruta no es
<elhoir> por eso....
<antonio_> aber si es cosa del arranque de windows, entra y dale a ejecutar y apunta esto "msconfig"
<elhoir> ya estoy en el msconfig
<antonio_> hay esta la configuracion de arranque de windows
<elhoir> aja
<elhoir> que tengo que mirar?
<antonio_> marca en la pestaña general inicio normal si no esta marcado
<elhoir> si, está marcado
<elhoir> yo creo que es del grub, no del arranque de Windows, pero bueno....
<antonio_> escribe aqui lo que te sale en la pestaña de arranque
<elhoir> pues a ver, solo hay un SO en la lista, Windows 7
<elhoir> todas las casillas estan desactivadas (no tienen tik)
<antonio_> estan bien entonces
<antonio_> desinstala grub y mira en google donde esta su configuracion y la borras
<antonio_> asi haces una instalacion limpia
<elhoir> ...y vuelvo a reinstalar?
<antonio_> claro
<elhoir> y como se desinstala grub? se instalar pero no desinstalarlo :P
<antonio_> xD
<elhoir> o te refieres a colocar el MBR de Windows?
<antonio_> sistema > administracion synaptic
<elhoir> ah , te refieres a desinstalar el paquete completo O_O
<antonio_> desinstalas y borras la configuracion
<elhoir> me temo que si hago eso tendre que desinstalar mas paquetes, no?
<antonio_> ya te pondran los necesarios
<antonio_> yo no me acuerdo si tenia mas ace tiempo k no ago arranque dual
<elhoir> y no valdria (todo por intentar no cargarme el sistema) con borrar la configuracion de grub y reinstalar?
<antonio_> yo ultimamente e tenido ubuntu dentro de windows con wubi
<antonio_> si podrias borrarla como root y reinstala tb claro
<elhoir> genial, pues eso haré, más facil :)
<elhoir> la configuracion esta en /boot/grub , creo
<elhoir> se puede borrar toda la carpeta /grub? al reinstalar se crea de nuevo, supongo, no?
<antonio_> se supone si jeje
<antonio_> bueno tengo k irme que voy a actualizar mi distribucion y tengo el internet muy lento
<antonio_> elhoir: espero que te valla bien ;)
<cossier> elhoir,
<elhoir> cossier: dime
<cossier> elhoir, que quieres hacer ? borrar grub o reinstalarlo?
<elhoir> reinstalarlo, deja que te explique
<elhoir> "(10:36:38) elhoir-pc: hola! Acabo de reinstalar grub y el sistema me hace algo extraño - entro a Ubuntu sin problemas, pero al entrar en Windows 7 me dice "unknown device xxxxx - press any key to continue" y sin embargo, tras pulsar una tecla, arranca con normalidad."
<elhoir> (copy paste, que es mas rapido :P )
<cossier> tanto windows como ubuntu arrancan bien?
<cossier> excepto ese error !!
<cossier> elhoir, has probado des ubuntu con update-grub desde root ?
<cossier> desde*
<elhoir> cossier: si, bueno, Ubuntu arranca sin problemas - Windows da el error que te digo, pero cuando pulsas una tecla arranca bien
<elhoir> y no, no he probado update-grub
<elhoir> no se como se usa
<mimecar> elhoir: puede ser que tengas en la entrada de grub alguna línea que no toque
<mimecar> y no afecte al arranque de windows
<cossier> elhoir, abre una consola y teclea sudo update.grub
<cossier> sudo update-grub *
<cossier> perdon sin el arterisco
<elhoir> bueno ahora no puedo (estoy en Windows) pero dime lo que tengo que hacer y lo hare
<cossier> elhoir, en ubuntu puedes instalar el x-chat si no esta instalado
<elhoir> ya, lo se, lo he usado :)
<elhoir> aunque prefiero pidgin
<elhoir> asi uso IRC y MSN a la vez
<cossier> ahh bueno da igual
<cossier> elhoir, bueno abres una consola y tecleas sudo update-grub
<elhoir> uh.. pero estoy viendo el manual.. y update-grub no te detecta Windows 7 O_O
<cossier> elhoir, oopss de veras !!! no lo sabia
<cossier> pero si sale en el grub si lo ha detectado!!!
<elhoir> (es ironia, supongo :P )
<cossier> elhoir, solo que windows se queja por cualquier cosa
<elhoir> si, sale en el grub...
<elhoir> pero en el manual dice esto:
<cossier> espera ya lo miro
<elhoir> "update-grub is a program used to generate the menu.lst file used by the grub bootloader. It works by looking in /boot for all files which start with "vmlinuz-"."
<elhoir> no pone nada de que busque en otras particiones
<mimecar> menu.lst se usa también en grub 2?
<cossier> elhoir, lo que yo creo es que grub esta bien y el fallo de windows
<cossier> elhoir, de todas formas no se te olvide actualizar el sistema antes !!
<elhoir> cossier: actualizar ubuntu, no?
<elhoir> cossier: a mi me da que el error me lo da grub.....
<cossier> elhoir, cuando estes en ubuntu pones info grub
<cossier> elhoir, y lo veras claro en el apartado Overview
<flecky> hola
<cossier> elhoir, grub lo que hace es cargar windows a traves de chain-load pero no directamente
 * cossier se va ahora pero vuelve
<elhoir> cossier: es que el error de "unknown device" ME LO DA EN INGLES, ASI QUE ME SUPONGO QUE EL ERROR ME LO DA GRUB....
<elhoir> ups perdona las mayusculas, no gritaba
<cousteau> ¿se puede instalar gnome shell en maverick? he visto que está en repositorios
<cousteau> y si lo hago, puede ser todo un desastre? o siempre podré elegir entre shell y metacity?
<mimecar> cousteau: el repositorio es inestable
<cousteau> mimecar, está en repos oficiales
<mimecar> gnome shell ?
<cousteau> (no es gnome 3, es gnome 2.30)
<cousteau> http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/gnome-shell
<cousteau> *2.31
<mimecar> será una versión antigua
<cousteau> bueno... creo que me arriesgaré y probaré a ver... total, sólo es un window manager, no creo que altere mucho
<cousteau> y siempre puedo volver a metacity
<drako301260> hola, buenas tardes, alguien podria decirme si existe una forma de poner el entorno de ubuntu en espaniol?
<drako301260> incluido el teclado...
<drako301260> hola, buenas tardes, alguien podria decirme si existe una forma de poner el entorno de ubuntu en espaniol?
<drako301260> incluido el teclado...
<drako301260> o si hay alguna version mas antigua de ubuntu que este en español
<ivedci89> drako301260:  q ubuntu tienes?
<drako301260> creo que el ultimo, me lo he bajado hoy
<ivedci89> mas preciso? drako301260
<drako301260> ubuntu 11.04, es correcto_
<drako301260> ?
<drako301260> creo que voy a intentar instalar uno antiguo que tengo por ahi
<ivedci89> lo has actualizado desde uno mas antiguo o lo descargaste en un disco o imagen de disco .iso
<ivedci89> ???
<drako301260> que quiero aprender pero no consigo enterarme, lo instale de un iso y luego se puso a actualizar como media hora mas
<ivedci89> sistema-->administracion-->soporte de idiomas
<ivedci89> drako301260:
<drako301260> hay muy pocos, la mayoria ingles
<ivedci89> yo tengo 11.04 y esta todo en español
<drako301260> pues debo haber cogido una distribucion que no es o algo ha ido mal en la instalacion
<drako301260> hay alguna forma de saber si mi iso es correcta?
<ivedci89> toma tu live cd ó usb y vuelve a instalar desde cero... ahora te paso un link de confianza de descarga de la iso de ubuntu
<drako301260> he estado buscando un sitio que la ponga en español, pero todos me mandan al mismo sitio
<drako301260> pero creo que tu solucion seria la mas facil
<ivedci89> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<drako301260> gracias, voy a ver
<ivedci89> este sitio esta en ingles... pero la imagen iso del sistema INCLUYE a español
<drako301260> pues de ahi me lo b aje
<ivedci89> cuando recien arrancas el sistema con el livecd ó liveusb preciona las teclas de direccion abajo para seleccionar el español,
<drako301260> aaah, puede que sea eso, yo lo deje todo por defecto
<drako301260> ok, voy a probar a desinstalar e instalar de nuevo, gracias por la ayuda
<ivedci89> Yo te recomiendo pones 10.04 LTS en 64 bits si es que tu porcesador lo permite
<ivedci89> espera!
<drako301260> no, es de 32 bits
<ivedci89> ahora estais en un 11.04 en ingles?
<drako301260> aja
<drako301260> en una maquina virtual
<ivedci89> bueno has como te dije
<ivedci89> sistema-->administracion-->soporte de idioma
<ivedci89> drako301260:
<drako301260> si, si, ya lo habia probado eso
<drako301260> he curioseado en ubuntu y en mandriva
<ivedci89> pero ponle descargar español y aplicar a todo el sistema
<drako301260> me comentaron que el ubuntu es mas sencillo para el novato
<mimecar> drako301260: cualquier distribución moderna es sencilla
<drako301260> a ver, no recuerdo haber visto la posibilidad de descargar idiomas
<ivedci89> drako301260:  "Instalar y Eliminar idiomas"
<drako301260> creo que ya lo encontre, ahora te digo lo que pase
<ivedci89> aunque preferentemente antes has: sudo aptitud upgrade
<ivedci89> sudo aptitud update
<ivedci89> sudo apt-get upgrade
<ivedci89> sudo apt-get update
<drako301260> eso seria en modo consola, no?
<ivedci89> antes de lo de los idiomas
<ivedci89> sisi
<ivedci89> en la consola
<drako301260> yo lo tengo en modo grafico, me pide confirmacion como root
<drako301260> como administrador, vamos
<ivedci89> dale tu contraseña
<ivedci89> sisi
<drako301260> ya, ya, ya le di
<drako301260> esta bajando e instalando, por eso te dije que ahora te digo lo que pase
<ivedci89> ok
<ivedci89> yo ire al baño en cinco min estoy por aca
<drako301260> creo que tengo que reiniciar
<drako301260> gracias, ya lo consegui, ahora me falta cambiar el teclado al espaniol
<ivedci89> eso es mas facil aun
<ivedci89> sistema preferencias teclado
<ivedci89> distribuciones --> añadir
<ivedci89> pones el español solo, y luego quitas el anterior
<ivedci89> drako301260:
<drako301260> creo que ya lo hice
<drako301260> ahora ya tengo mi querida ñ
<ivedci89> JAJAJA
<drako301260> como molestaba el jodid... ;
<ivedci89> í lós acéntós
<drako301260> y la interrogacion que no sabía donde estaba, ni la tilde
<ivedci89> jeje
<ivedci89> jajaja¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?!!!!!
<drako301260> a mi me gusta poner las tildes en sus lugares
<ivedci89> a mi también
<drako301260> ahora el chatzilla parece que tiene corrector ortográfico y me sigue corrigiendo con un diccionario en inglés
<ivedci89> eso en configuraciones de la aplicacion... la verdad no conozco el chatzilla, yo uso pidgin para conectarme aqui
<drako301260> yo por no complicarme mientras conseguía poner todo en espaÑol mira, la mayúscula tambien funciona
<drako301260> a ver el programa de irc que trae la compilación
<drako301260> creo que es empathy
<ivedci89> segurp
<ivedci89> adma ya tienes el open arena???
<drako301260> a ver, me voy a salir de aquí
<drako301260> por fin entré con el empathy
<drako301260> jo, con tanto curiosear aún no almorzado y son ya las 4 de la tarde, voy a almorzar y luego a curiosear, gracias ivedci89, has sido muy amable
<ivedci89> de nada saludos desde argentina 11 de la mañana aqui jajaja
<drako301260> yo en españa, por eso añoraba tanto mi ñ
<drako301260> bueno, voy a curiosear en facebook, eso no creo que tenga cambios
<noseasasi> Buenasss
<drako301260> buenas
<noseasasi> ;-)
<ivedci89> eh drako301260 como sos en facebook?
<drako301260> igual
<drako301260> utilizo siempre el mismo nick
<mimecar> recordar que los logs son publicos..
<drako301260> po si, y el fb se presta mucho a muchas cosas raras y otras no tanto, como el spam
<duende>  tengo un problema con la resolucion de pantalla antes tenia 1024 * 798 la mas comun de todas, pero le cambié en monitor por un que es ligeramente mas grande como una pulgada, son monitores CRT y ahora luego del reinicio, me muestra es una resolucion de 800*600
<duende> ah fui a configurar pantalla pero no me da la opcion de 1024*798
<fzeta> es duro con la peña que tiene mucho morro pero es para que aprendan ;)
<elhoir> cossier: muchas gracias, eliminando grub y volviendolo a instalar solucionó el problema.
<elhoir> asi que debia ser alguna linea de grub
<cossier> elhoir, ahh bien me alegro
<sonny> buen dia atodos
<sonny> alguien podria ayudarme con un problemilla con java en el 10.10 de ubuntu por avor?
<sonny> hay mucha gente aqui, por favor alguien q me ayude, soy novato total
<mimecar> sonny: si no preguntas es complicado
<sonny> entiendo
<sonny> mira, trato de ejecutar grimwepa en ubuntu 10.10
<sonny> y me sale el sig error:
<sonny> Exception in thread "main" java.awt.HeadlessException
<sonny> 	at java.awt.GraphicsEnvironment.checkHeadless(GraphicsEnvironment.java:173)
<sonny> 	at java.awt.Window.<init>(Window.java:437)
<sonny> 	at java.awt.Frame.<init>(Frame.java:419)
<sonny> 	at GuiSplash.<init>(GuiSplash.java:28)
<sonny> 	at Main.main(Main.java:33)
<mimecar> ..
<mimecar> !paste sonny
<kubot> sonny: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> sonny: pon el texto en esa web
<sonny> ok
<le0n1da5> buenas a todos
<le0n1da5> tengo un problemita con HDA Intel Intel G45 DEVIBX
<le0n1da5> alguien q tenga idea y me pueda dar una mano?
<nycko> !ask le0n1da5
<kubot> le0n1da5: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<mimecar> sonny: ese programa que quieres ejecutar no es para hacer cosas buenas
<le0n1da5> tengo buena salida de sonido, pero el mic me tira solo interferencia y no me reproduce mi voz ni en el grabador de sonidos
<sonny> osea q uds no ayudan en estos casos, entiendo, disculpen
<mimecar> sonny: esas aplicaciones son principalmente para robar el wifi a los vecinos
<mimecar> y en estos casos no
<sonny> si, te entiendo, creo q empece con el pie izquierdo por aqui vdd, lol, perdonen no soy tan mal vecino
<mimecar> sonny: puedes preguntar otras cosas
<mimecar> no se echa a la gente por preguntar como hacer eso
<sonny> ok, en cualquier otra duda ya se a donde recurrir, gracias
<le0n1da5> problema con HDA Intel Intel G45 DEVIBX, tengo buena salida de sonido, pero el mic me tira solo interferencia y no me reproduce mi voz ni en el grabador de sonidos
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<le0n1da5> ubuntu 10.04
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<le0n1da5> si todas ellas
<mimecar> ¿has mirado si esta tarjeta tiene alguna incompatibilidad con ubuntu?
<le0n1da5> instale desde el vamos el 10.04.3 y antes de hacer nada actualice todo lo q me pidio
<le0n1da5> la verdad busque en google por todos lados y dicen diferentes cosas pero nunca q sea incompatible
<elhoir> es raro que no pille una tarjeta de sonido, la verdad
<mimecar> ¿tienes el volumen subido?
<elhoir> y en tu caso ademas, si la pilla, solo que la entrada de sonido... seguramente no este bien configurada o algo asi
<le0n1da5> mira ahora estoy escuchando musica con tranquilidad, pero al mic le subi el volumen al maximo y nada
<le0n1da5> incluso intente con gnome-alsamixer
<mimecar> ¿lo subes también con alsamixer?
<le0n1da5> si desde consola
<mimecar> ¿has comprobado que el micrófono no esté en "Mute"?
<le0n1da5> es mas le acabo de subir el bolumen aun mas
<le0n1da5> no en mute no esta
<Guest97585> si
<Guest97585> hola
<azazl> buenas tardes.
<sonny> buenas tardes azazl
<azazl> tengo un par de problemillas. 1º.- Acabo de instalar linux Debian, al seleccionar el tipo de instalacion marqué, usar espacio libre contiguo mas grande, pues tengo windows, pero en el grub no me aparece la particion de windows
<mimecar> azazl: ¿has instalado Debian o Ubuntu?
<azazl> debian
<mimecar> entonces te podrán ayudar mejor en el canal de Debian
<mimecar> este canal es para Ubuntu
<mimecar> o pregunta en el canal de offtopic, #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<azazl> gracias. la costumbre de entrar a este canal siempre :P
<mimecar> y si alquien quiere te contestará
<PakoTM> salu2
<MaxLENgth> buenas tades, como puedo hacer para ver mis conexiones de red, la barra donde dice la hora salia anteriormente, pero en una desconiguracion devideo ya no me sale, arregle el video, pero el icono que me decia si tenia o no tenia red no me sale
<MaxLENgth> como hago para volverla a actiar
<MaxLENgth> activar
<azazl> MaxLEngth: te refieres al icono de notificación de la barra de tareas?
<Triviox> Buenas tardes, alguien usa teamviewer 6 en Ubuntu Natty x64? Quisiera configurarlo para que cargue en el inicio de sesión; pero que sea minimizado en el Docky o en la Badeja del Sistema.. Traté con "Alltray" pero cuando doy luego en "show/hide" jamás muestra la ventana. Gracias, Saludos!
<eliezer> guys notjing is mounting on desktop anymore
<eliezer> hola tengo un inconveniente,,nada se monta en el escritorio como antes
<chepecarlos> como puedo montar un Celular Andoid en ubuntu??
<gor> hola buenas a ver si alguien me puede ayudar
<gor> he instalado google talk plugin para usarlo con Google plus
<gor> si corro firefox como root funciona perfecto pero si lo corro como usuario normal no me lo carga, me dice que hay un error y que no puede acceder al plugin
<gor> supongo que es por una cuestion de permisos, le he dado permisos 777 a todo el contenido de la carpeta Google talk plugin en /opt pero nada
<gor> alguna idea?
<gor> que no sea correr firefox como root
<tabunet> Hola buenas noches
<tabunet> Tengo un inconveniente, no es con el sistema exactamente más bien es con Wine, el que me pueda ayudar se lo agradeceré
<tabunet> ya se que este no es el canal adecuado para wine
<tabunet> pero sabeís si hay alguno dedicado al tema o alguien de aquí que controle este aspecto
<tabunet> gracias
#ubuntu-es 2012-09-17
<GridCube> che mrojas6996 probaste imprimir pdfs?
<mrojas6996> aun no
<GridCube> fijate si te imprime un pdf, y si si va, proba haciendo un workaround de imprimir a pdf primero y despues imprimir este
<mrojas6996> ok, voy a probar
<mrojas6996> GridCube: Parece que esta imprimiendo mal otra vez
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> :(
<mrojas6996> imprime una linea de texto, y al lado de esa linea, la vuelve a copiar, sin draft y sin su NQL
<mrojas6996> ponte un ejemplo, imprime un logo al principio de la pagina, y ese logo, lo copia al lado del mismo
<mrojas6996> como si estuviera "distorcionado"
<GridCube> mrojas6996, que sistema de entrada de papel tiene activada? hoja suelta u hoja continua?
<mrojas6996> hoja suelta
<mrojas6996> a la vez las lineas no estan sincronizadas
<GridCube> apaga la impresora y prendela manteniendo apretado uno de los botones, el primero de la derecha
<GridCube> tiene que imprimirte la primer pagina del manual de la impresora
<mrojas6996> el test lo logre imprimir pero teniendo cuidado porque a veces la cinta se le atasca cuando imprime de forma bidireccional
<GridCube> mmmhm
<GridCube> que raro
<mrojas6996> debe ser la inestabilidad de los nuevos rollos de cinta, esta siempre ha imprimido de un solo lado
<GridCube> mmhm
<mauro_> hola
<mauro_> tengo unos problemas de incopatibilidad en unos programitas que uso
<chilicuil> mauro_: que clase de problemas?
<mauro_> yo uso
<mauro_> un programa para automatas
<mauro_> zelio soft2
<mauro_> no lo puedo hacer funcionar en wine
<mauro_> es una herramienta muy importante para los tecnicos
<mauro_> y los profesores se lamentan que no se pueda usar en ubuntu
<mauro_> ya sabemos que problemas tiene otros SO
<chilicuil> mauro_: cual es la pagina de ese software?, que tipo de error te da wine?
<mauro_> no aparecen las inmajenes .bmp para saber que automata usar
<mauro_> uno selecciona en las fotos
<mauro_> por los modelos
<mauro_> ya te paso la pagina de donde se baja
<mauro_> irc://irc.freenode.net/ubuntu-es
<mauro_> www.schneider-electric.com/dowirc://irc.freenode.net/ubuntu-esnload/es/es/results/1570367-Software--Firmware/1555899-Software---Updates/0/0/?searchTypeDropDown=all&txtDocSearchKeyword=zelio soft
<mauro_> nosotros usamos en clase 4.3 pero es lo mismo el 4.5 para probarlo
<mauro_> te paso mi msn o algun contacto?
<chilicuil> no mauro_ , no es necesario, solo que voy a necesitar que vuelvas a pegar la url, porque no es correcta
<mauro_> http://www.schneider-electric.com/download/es/es/results/1570367-Software--Firmware/1555899-Software---Updates/0/0/?searchTypeDropDown=all&txtDocSearchKeyword=zelio%20soft
<chilicuil> mauro_: cual usan, el light?, o el normal?
<mauro_> 4.4
<mauro_> pero en si en clase el 4.3 que ya no esta, pero es lo mismo
<chilicuil> sip, pero el light?, o el normal?, el que pesa 38M o el que pesa 480~MB
<mauro_> 487
<chilicuil> ok, voy a descargarlo y a probar =)
<mauro_> genial
<mauro_> como nos contactamos
<mauro_> por si me tengo que ir, o etc
<mauro_> despues tengo otros programas, pero vamos de a uno
<chilicuil> mauro_: me la paso todos los dias por aqui, solo entra y seguro me encontraras
<mauro_> ok
<mauro_> de donde eres?
<chilicuil> de Mexico mauro_
<mauro_> si logramos usarlo seria una gran solucion para los profesores
<mauro_> que odian otros SO
<mauro_> Uruguay
<chilicuil> esa es la idea mauro_ =)
<mauro_> exacto
<mauro_> ya me pase, amage un par de veces
<mauro_> pero ya no presio
<mauro_> otro
<mauro_> so
<mauro_> pero ese programa y otro me tiran abajo
<chilicuil> mauro_: mientras descargo, puedes revisar en appdb.winehq.org si esta soportado tu otro programa
<mauro_> es para radiografias de kodak
<mauro_> no lo tengo aca, esta en el consultorio
<mauro_> que me puse por fin un ordenador, para no tener que venir a casa y estudiar los casos
<mauro_> que no me lo abre el wine, error. pero eso sera mañana
<chilicuil> mauro_: vale, yo solo lo decia, porque muchas veces en esa pagna appdb.winehq.org hay trucos para hacerlos funcionar
<mauro_> yo tengo una tarjeta asus 210 silent. y no me aparece el 2 monitor
<mauro_> me fijo igual, pero ya me dio miles de problemas.
<mrojas6996> Hola! soy mrojas 6996, hace un rato estaba discutiendo sobre cual Xubuntu tomar
<mrojas6996> me estoy quedando sorprendido desde aqui, en el Live CD
<mrojas6996> la version 64 bits esta trabajando como dios la ha mandado, perfecta
<chilicuil> mrojas6996: genial, estas corriendo xubuntu 12.04 o la 12.10?
<mrojas6996> la 12.04.1
<mrojas6996> me he quedado sorprendido con todos los cambios que ha tenido desde la 7.10
<mrojas6996> y mas que eso, me estoy quedando realmente impresionado con funcionalidades que no servian en Lubuntu, y si sirven en Xubuntu
<chilicuil> asi es mrojas6996 ubuntu evoluciona muy rapido, y eso incluye todas sus versiones
<mrojas6996> ahora quiero hacer esto: instalar Xubuntu, pero sin re-particionar, sino digamos "reemplazando" el sistema lubuntu sin perder datos
<mrojas6996> como puedo hacer?
<chilicuil> tal vez tambien deberias hecharle un vistazo a la ultima version de Lubuntu, la han estado puliendo
<chilicuil> mrojas6996: eso depende, como tienes organizado tu disco duro?, cuales son las particiones actuales?
<mrojas6996> ok ,las particiones son asi, el disco esta dividido en 2, mitad WIndows con su particion de arranque, y Lubuntu con su SWAP
<chilicuil> mrojas6996: si tienes tu /home en otra particion entonces podras hacer el cambio facilmente, de lo contrario sera un poco mas complicado, pero posible
<chilicuil> mrojas6996: mmm, ya lo veo..., bueno, no tienes una particion /home dedicada, en ese caso siguen 2 cosas
<chilicuil> mrojas6996: si no te importa perder los datos en /home/tu_usuario puedes correr el instalador y simplemente seleccionar la particion de Lubuntu e instalar ahi Xubuntu
<chilicuil> mrojas6996: de lo contrario, tendras que hacer una copia de seguridad de tu /home/tu_usuario, y luego correr el instalador de Xubuntu y de nuevo, seleccionar la particion de Lubuntu
<mrojas6996> chilicuil: me parece correcto, de hecho, lo unico que perderia es musica, porque los programas los bajo de nuevo
<mrojas6996> cuando yo seleccione la particion de Lubuntu, el sistema y su grub anterior se borraran completamente y se reconfigurará todo solo como si estuviera instalando desde 0?
<chilicuil> mrojas6996: entonces, puedes como ya lo habia dicho, seleccionar la antigua particion de Lubuntu.., sin embargo, ya que volveras a instalar, te sugiero fuertemente que esta vez crees una particion mas para tu /home, de esa manera la proxima vez que quieras cambiar de distribucion sera mucho mas facil para ti y no perderas datos
<chilicuil> mrojas6996: si, eso pasara
<chilicuil> mrojas6996: pero, si quieres de una vez crear una nueva particion /home, entonces deberas hacer click en modo 'avanzado', borrar la particion de lubuntu.., dividirla en 2, en la primera instalar / y en la segunda /home
<mrojas6996> chilicuil: definitivamente, si algo he aprendido, es a crear particiones extendidas con toda la seguridad de que no se saturara el disco, por lo que, ¡A instalar!
<mrojas6996> muchisimas gracias por tus recomendaciones
<chilicuil> mrojas6996: hehe, si lo que te mencione antes te suena a cuento chino, solo sobreescribe Lubuntu y deja para otra posible instalacion la particion /home ;)
<chilicuil> de nada, mucha suerte mrojas6996 o/
<mrojas6996> que agradable que existan estas fuentes como el IRC, consigues siempre eprsonas amables para problemas que pueden ser complicados a veces
<chilicuil> larga vida al irc!
<chilicuil> mauro_: me parece que la pagina que me mandaste tiene actualmente la descarga rota, me descarga un .zip de 291 MB, aunque en la tabla dice que deberia pesar 487MB, cuando intento descomprimirlo me manda un error de que no esta completo el archivo.., volverlo a descargar no soluciona el problema :S
<chilicuil> mauro_: sin embargo, encontre una pagina que tal vez te pueda ayudar: http://forum.winehq.org/viewtopic.php?p=14543
<mauro_> hola
<chilicuil> en ella, solucionan el problema del archivo .bmp que no carga
<mauro_> wow
<mauro_> como me puedes ayudar
<mauro_> a los pasos
<mauro_> ?
<mauro_> borro el que ya instale
<chilicuil> mauro_: si quieres puedes correr teamviewer y me conecto a tu computadora si se te complica seguir la guia
<chilicuil> mauro_: no, no borres nada
<mauro_> a ya lo elimine
<mauro_> uf
<mauro_> si lo acabo de instalar
<mauro_> al team
<chilicuil> mauro_: bueno, espero que al menos tengas el .zip, o sera otra vez una descarga bastante grande
<mauro_> lo tenemos en un zip
<mauro_> pendrive
<mauro_> asi todos teniamos la misma vercion
<chilicuil> mauro_: perfecto, entonces dame 3 min en lo que instalo teamviewer
<mauro_> lo malo que si lo haces en 4.4 y en clase esta el 4.3 no lo habre para nada nadita
<chilicuil> mauro_: mmm, bueno, creo que ese es otro problema, has intentado correr el 4.4 en windows?
<mauro_> lo corre desde wine
<mauro_> hay uno para linux?
<chilicuil> no, no existe
<mauro_> a ok
<mauro_> lo probe de otra pc
<mauro_> y anda muy bien
<chilicuil> mi pregunta la hago, porque puede ser que si lo corres en windows, corra bien entre la version 4.4. y la 4.3
<mauro_> si
<mauro_> pero si hago un trabajo en la 4.4 en mi casa
<mauro_> y lo llevo al estudio que esta en la 4.3 fuimos
<mauro_> todo lo que hicimos nada
<chilicuil> mauro_: y eso solo pasa cuando corres la version 4.4 desde wine, verdad?
<mauro_> no
<mauro_> eso es en windows
<mauro_> es normal
<chilicuil> ya entendi.., entonces ese es un problema del programa en si mismo, y no tiene que ver ni con windows ni con linux, que mal programa
<mauro_> todas las versiones dieron problemas si tenes la ultima y la queres pasar a una anterior
<mauro_> es de shneider, brutoprograma
<mauro_> para programar cintas para motores, paneles solares que se muevan
<mauro_> con el sol
<mauro_> es un despelote los PLC
<chilicuil> parece un programa demasiado especializado...
<mauro_> sip
<mauro_> lo usamos los técnicos
<chilicuil> mauro_: a ese programa debes conectarle algo?, es decir, para utilizarlo conectas algun dispositivo a tu computadora?
<mauro_> si un usb que tenes que saber en qeu com lo puso
<mauro_> puede ser com 1, le decis usb com 1
<mauro_> y transfiere los datod
<mauro_> datos al automata
<mauro_> y lo simulas, lo bueno de esto
<chilicuil> mauro_: solo eso?, un dispositivo usb?
<mauro_> que se simula en la pc
<mauro_> sin hacer lios en el procesamiento
<mauro_> si se conexta con un cable al plc y ta
<chilicuil> mmm, mauro_ , entonces ademas del usb, hay un cable al plc?, o estamos hablando del mismo cable?
<mauro_> el mismo cable
<mauro_> usb a un adaptador al automata
<chilicuil> lo digo, porque si utiliza interfaces externas, aunque se pueda correr con wine la interfaz, abra problemas con esas interfaces, porque esos ya requieren drivers y otras cosas que wine no hace
<mauro_> ahora lo uso para hacer los trabajos en clase
<mauro_> desde casa
<chilicuil> mauro_: supongo que no conectas nada en ese caso
<mauro_> no
<mauro_> lo hago y lo llevo en la llave
<chilicuil> mauro_: ya tengo listo el teamviewer por si quieres probar
<mauro_> y lo ejecuto en clase y lo descargo
<mauro_> y te muestro como funciona
<mauro_> tengo unos trabajitos hechos
<mauro_> 946380656
<mauro_> 9815
<mauro_> todo tuyo, o te acompaño
<mauro_> dejame practicar
<mauro_> que hacemos
<xangua> cómo era para iniciar firefox en safe mode¿
<xangua> ni siquiera puedo goglearlo porque se me cierra D: jum
<mauro_> aaa te queria mostrar algo
<mauro_> jaa
<mauro_> te queria qeu vieras en el automata, las gracias..
<chilicuil> mauro_: hhehe, sera para la proxima, tengo que entregar algo para mañana y voy atrasado ;)
<chilicuil> mauro_: de nada, espero que te funcione bien
<mauro_> ya le encontre un error
<mauro_> pero ta
<mauro_> un secuenciador tiene que andar solo, pero no anda
<mauro_> lo tengo que hacer manual y puede dar a confuciones
<mauro_> =(
<mauro_> ahora funciono man
<mauro_> cuando quiero guardar en mi pendrive desde el programa como lo puedo hacer?
<chilicuil> me alegra mauro_ =), deberias crear un manual para los menos afortunados que tambien deseen correr ese programa ;)
<mauro_> que se contacten con vos,
<chilicuil> mauro_: seguramente llendo a la ruta de tu pendrive y guardando ahi
<mauro_> wine?
<chilicuil> mauro_: nop, desde la aplicacion.., dandole en "guardar como" y guardando en la carpeta donde se monta tu usb
<mauro_> ya encontre la rura
<mauro_> ruta
<mauro_> le voy agarrando la mano
<mauro_> otra duda para hoy
<mauro_> lo de la tarjeta de video y ta
<mauro_> estas ahi?
<chilicuil> si mauro_ , pero por hoy no tengo mas tiempo libre, lo lamento, tal vez si dices tu problema, alguien mas en el canal te pueda ayudar
<Tiffon> nas
<lana> hola, tengo un pendrive formateado en fat32
<lana> que no me lo lee el ubuntu
<lana> porque puede ser
<cousteau> después de instalar ia32-libs en ubuntu 12.04 64 bits usando aptitude me he enterado de que aptitude no funciona bien con multi-arch.  Ahora cada vez que voy a instalar algo que toque multi-arch aptitude se queja.  ¿Cómo arreglo el estropicio?
<cousteau> lana, fat32 debería ir sin problemas
<lana> si en win va sin problemas
<cousteau> a lo mejor hay un problema con la partición
<lana> solo me ha pasado con este
<lana> el problema es uqe hemos hecho 300 que los hemos repartido
<lana> y estamos impulsando el uso de ubuntu
<cousteau> si tienes win a mano, mira a ver si puedes "reparar partición" o algo así
<cousteau> ¿el problema es con todos o sólo con uno?
<lana> pero en win ya funciona
<lana> con todos
<buenaventura> formatéalos desde ubuntu
<lana> se lo hemos comprado a una empresa que los rellen a de 50 en 50
<lana> no tienen permiso para ello
<lana> son usuarios i
<lana> limitados
<lana> tengo que irme pero luego sigo preguntando
<lana> gracias
<Solar755> hola
<Solar755> alguien sabe con nano que comando usar para que me habra el fichero con el cursor al final?
<cat-orze> hola
<cat-orze> mmm ni idea
<cousteau> Solar755, se me ocurre   nano +9999 archivo
<cousteau> (asumiendo que archivo tiene menos de 9999 líneas, eso funciona)
<Solar755> haaa tenes razon puede funcinoar
<Solar755> voy a probar
<Solar755> siii gracias!!!!
<Solar755> funciono me habre al final
<cousteau> funcionar funciona...  aunque es algo chapucilla
<Solar755> otra pregunta, como borro el contenido del archivo con nano?
<cousteau> con nano?  ni idea
<cousteau> se me ocurre borrar directamente el archivo y luego editarlo con nano
<cousteau> (en esos casos suele ser mejor renombrar/mover que borrar)
<Solar755> alguno sabe si iproute es tolerable a fallos usando next shop
<Solar755> a mi me parece que no porque no anda
<GridCube> no se que es eso
<guampa> creo que Solar755 habla de rutas multipath, una manera de usar multiples gateway en la misma ruta
<guampa> en la sintaxis se usa "next hop"
<solar755> hola alguno sabe si iproute es tolerable a fallos en el balanceo default scope nextshop ? esoy tratando de configurarlo pero no puedo hacer que funcione
<buenaventura> solar755: si no te contestan, es que nadie sabe
<solar755> ajjaaja supongo si
<solar755> gracias de todos modos
<buenaventura> de nada
<D|2aG00n> hola
<D|2aG00n> alguien sabe en que lenguaje se desarrollo empathy?
<D|2aG00n> yo te se utilizan telempatthy
<GridCube> D|2aG00n, debe ser en C
<GridCube> probablemente un poco de vala tambien
<Guest37828> como se llama verdaderamente el programa del visor de suceso de ubuntu?
<Guest37828> lo estoy buscando para lubuntu pero no lo encuentro
<consultorio> hola
<consultorio> presiso ayuda para un programa
<consultorio> que no corre en ubuntu
<consultorio> hola
<GridCube> consultorio, que programa
<consultorio> implantziwer2
<consultorio> que es para radiografias
<consultorio> me mandan asi los casos
<arp-> !kubot:
<arp-> !help
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<arp-> !version
<kubot> Para ver que versión de Ubuntu tienes instalado, ejecutá « lsb_release -a » en una consola - Para saber la versión disponible de un paquete, « apt-cache policy <paquete> »
<arp-> !help
<kubot> arp-: Lo acabo de decir, mira mis mensajes anteriores.
<GridCube> consultorio, no encuentro ese programa por google
<GridCube> arp-, que problema tenes?
<arp-> che
<GridCube> que
<arp-> me decis que version es el bot'
<arp-> como se llama
<GridCube> mmm de kubot ?
<arp-> si
<arp-> !wiki
<kubot> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - La wiki de documentacion de desarrollo. Si buscas ayuda para tu sistema, por favor ve a https://help.ubuntu.com/community - La documentación de la comunidad Ubuntu.
<arp-> :S
<arp-> no recuerdo, con un comando lo decia
<GridCube> stormyfacts v0.3
<arp-> gracias
<GridCube> http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Stormyfacts http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Stormyfacts/roadmap https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<GridCube> tal ves sea .4
<arp-> ok
<consultorio> ok
<consultorio> tu lo podes ver por teamviwer?
<GridCube> :) ok es implant viewer, no implant ziewer :P
<GridCube> consultorio, probaste instalarlo con wine?
<consultorio> queres entrar al team
<consultorio> si es asi
<GridCube> no no puedo usar teamviewer consultorio
<consultorio> por?
<GridCube> estoy detras de un proxy
<consultorio> a ok
<GridCube> mmmmm no encuentro nada rapidamente, que formato de archivos usa?
<hugodidier> hola
<GridCube> !hola | huesos
<kubot> huesos: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<GridCube> !hola | hugodidier
<kubot> hugodidier: Mira lo que dije hace un momento.
<GridCube> :P
<hugodidier> :-O
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> no, consultorio no puedo encontrar nada :(
<GridCube> existen varias versiones en la pagina web oficial, has intentado todas ellas?
<Guest37828> como se llama el visor de suceso en ubuntu, lo quiero instalar en otra disitribucion y no encuentro el paquete para instalarlo
<GridCube> !taskmanager
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'taskmanager'.
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> !taskman
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'taskman'.
<dylan66> gnome-system-log
<GridCube> no
<Guest37828> dylen66 eso es para mi?
<dylan66> si
<consultorio> chililon esta?
<Guest37828> gracias
<xangua1> consultorio: http://www.fileinfo.com/extension/dcm
<consultorio> que es eso?
<consultorio> gracias
<xangua1> consultorio: mricro veo que está en el repositorio
<xangua1> mmm ese gimp abre de todo
<consultorio> lo instalo
<consultorio> que programa descargo, de la pagina que me has pasado?
<xangua> consultorio: si digo está en el repositorio, lo instalas del repositorio
<xangua> sudo apt-get install nombredelpaquete
<xangua> o abre el centro de software y busca mricro consultorio
<GridCube> o fijate todos los que hay bajo el campo de linux y los links que te dan y cual es el mas util
<hugodidier> <Guest37828>  aptitude search pdf   ???
<GridCube> hugodidier, ?
<shol> hola gente, conocen alguna manera de hace un usb booteable con windows desde ubuntu? que no sea unetbooting
<sambalespetri> Hola. Buenas
<sambalespetri> Mi laptop con ubuntu 12.04 desde hace poco tiempo dejó de detectar la bateria.
<sambalespetri> Según el indicador la bateria no está presente y si desconecto el cable de alimentacion, se apaga. Un par de comandos me dicen que la bateria está presente y cargada.
<mimecar> si quitas la alimentación y se apaga, para tu bios no existe batería
<sambalespetri> es muy raro. no he hecho cambios en la bios
<mimecar> parece un fallo de la batería
<sambalespetri> mimecar: podrias echar un vistazo a la salida de estos comandos? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1211692/
<mimecar> sambalespetri: si al quitar el cable se apaga el equipo, ahí no interviene el sistema operativo
<mimecar> haz la prueba cuando estes en grub o en un live cd, si se apaga, batería dañada
<sambalespetri> ok. gracias. probaré.
<lopulus> Hola: hay alguna manera de instalar otro gestor para conectarse a internet?
<viperhoot> lopulus: a qué te refieres a otro gestor?
<lopulus> porque cuesta horrores conectarse a internet... Hasta hace algunos dias sin ningun problema, luego de una actualizacion empezo a traer problemas
<lopulus> supuse entonces que quiza se podia cambiar el gestor
<keviny1> hey
<RicharX> Hola gente ... alguien me puede dar una mano con un problema en mi ubuntu copn los DNS ????
<RicharX> cuando realizo nuvas conexiones con cable o wifi ..... ya no me regenera el resolv.conf ....
<omar> alguien me ayuda
<omar> necesito descargar ubuntu 12.04 x64
<xangua> puedes descargar ubuntu de ubuntu.com
<omar> pero al descargarlo de la pagina oficial
<omar> me sale asi amd
<omar> amd64.iso
<omar> en lo ultimo ese es para  x64
<omar> es que como dice amd me damala espina
<omar> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you?distro=desktop&release=lts&bits=64
<omar> quiero saber si es la descarga correcat por favor
<xangua> omar: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64
<xangua> se llama así porque lo desarrollo amd primero
<omar> a bien pero ese sirve
<chilicuil> hola, buenas tardes o/
<GridCube> holas
#ubuntu-es 2012-09-18
<lopez> tengo problemas con mi webcam en la laptop funciona realmente cuando tiene ganas
<mrojas6996> buenas, tengo una preguntica, XFCE es muy fastidioso y definitivamente ya no es lo que fue en la version 7.10 de Ubuntu, por lo que me gustaria saber, si instalo LXDE y quito XFCE ¿seguire teniendo el mismo soporte que tiene Xubuntu?
<tkw_one_malo> no entiendo que tiene que ver el manejador de ventana o de escritorio  con las aplicaciones que se vayan a usar ... .. acaso no se supone que las aplicaciones corren en cualquier escritorio.??
<casamercedes> http://ubuntu-paranovatos.blogspot.com.ar/2010/05/captura-de-pantalla-desde-consola-scrot.html
<casamercedes> alguien sabe si esto de scrot funciona desde una consola ssh ?
<casamercedes> o sea para tomar o capturar la pantalla a traves de ssh
<t0ken_> hola hola
<t0ken_> tengo ubuntu 12.04 y no puedo ver en la ventana de temas los temas shell
<t0ken_> no se a que se deba
<casamercedes> hola, cómo pongo un script que hice en el inicio y en segudo plano?
<Tiffon> nas
<IngElias> gente alguien que me pueda ayudar rápido ??
<IngElias> Soy nuevo en linux, estoy usando ubuntu 11.10, pero tengo problemas con los drivers y no se como solucionarlo
<IngElias> Voy a los drivers adicionales y me aparece que no se estan usando controladores privativos, como los activo ? El tema es que pierdo la conexión inalámbrico
<IngElias> inalámbrica, tengo Realtek RTL8188CE 802.11
<Bkbk> Quiero saber cuanto de electricidad consume una Power Macintosh G3 (Beige) al dia?
<Bkbk> solo la torre con el monitor apagado
<Bkbk> en dolares
<Bkbk> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/d6/Beige_Power_Macintosh_G3_Minitower.jpg
<buenaventura> !ot | Bkbk
<kubot> Bkbk: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<chilicuil> hola, buenos dias o/
<GridCube> buenas :D
<disty> hola
<chilicuil> hola disty o/
<disty> instalé wine y al parecer no lo hice bien
<disty> chilicuil: o/
<disty> vuelvo a poner sudo apt-get install wine
<disty> y me dice:
<GridCube> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<disty> vale, lo pude arreglar, me ahorro el pastebin
<GridCube> :)
<disty> pero me sale la licencia de eula
<disty> en consola
<GridCube> sep
<disty> y no hay manera de darle a 'aceptar'
<GridCube> por las fuentes de texto
<GridCube> scroll y apreta s
<disty> nada
<disty> no funciona eso, GridCube
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> que raro
<chilicuil> disty: maximiza tu ventana y ve si con eso se muestra completa
<GridCube> si apretas la tecla avanzar pagina?
<disty> el 'aceptar' ya lo tengo a tiro, desde primera hora
<disty> xd
<disty> lo que no se es como pulsarlo
<disty> lo he marcado y le di a intro pero se ve que no
<disty> jaja
<GridCube> tab tab
<GridCube> y barra espaceadora
<disty> no sé, algo pasa
<disty> se ha quedado pillado
<disty> qué fuerte
<disty> bueno, lo dejo para otro día
<disty> muchas gracias, chicos
<disty> me voy a suicidarme un rato
<disty> agur
<stalker> Hola amigos
<stalker> m4v: puedes ayudarme? nose como mover la barra de unity
<stalker> esto de ububuntu es muy dificil, creo que windows es mejor
<xangua> stalker: no se supone que se mueva
<stalker> pero me dijeron que aqui m4v me ayudaria a moverla
<stalker> oygan, es verdad esto o no? xangua ya tu sabes, m4v es el amo y señor de bubuntu dicen
<stalker> y el mueve la barra de unity
<stalker> y tambien me dijeron que exio es gay, pero eso es otro tema
<Nineain> m4v: quieres ser mi amigo?
<nmid00> JAJAJAJA ESTO SE PUSO BUENO
<nmid00> denme un abrazooooooo
<nmid00> jajajajajaja
<estudiante_> leslie
<bilbotarra> alguien sabe que pueda abrir un PPT en pantalla completa y que no vea las barras
<bilbotarra> cuando le doy a la pantalla completa, se ve las barras y no cubre toda la pantalla
<Filibustero> cuál barras? O.o
<xangua> bilbotarra: yo tenía ese problema con gnome2, usas ubuntu 10.04 lucid¿
<bilbotarra> las barras de menú
<bilbotarra> uso ubuntu 12.04
<bilbotarra> tengo dos barras, una arriba y otra abajo
<xangua> ni idea entonces, no tengo ese problema en unity
<xangua> dos barras¿
<bilbotarra> pero no cubre toda la pantalla
<bilbotarra> si
<bilbotarra> una de menú y otra para ventanas
<nmid00> tenes una img
<Filibustero> yo tengo kde y no aparecen las barras o.O
<bilbotarra> estoy en gnome
<nmid00> subi una imagen asi no realizas una descripcion
<bilbotarra> cuando abro una ppt y le doy a la pantalla completa, sólo se ven esas barras
<bilbotarra> ok
<aguitel> F5 ?
<bilbotarra> si, aguitel
<bilbotarra> como se hace un portapapel?
<bilbotarra> como subo la imagen?
<nmid00> http://www.subirimagenes.com/
<nmid00> luego pasa la direccion
<nmid00> o http://subefotos.com
<nmid00> o alguno que conozcan los chicoso chicas aqui (no quiero discriminarlas)
<nmid00> jajajajaja
<mimecar> !imagebin bilbotarra
<kubot> bilbotarra: Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<bilbotarra> http://s3.subirimagenes.com:81/otros/previo/thump_7999493foto1.jpg
<bilbotarra> ahí está la imagen
<bilbotarra> podéis ver la barra de menú
<arielsanflo> quienes tengan wireles lan rtl8192cu
<arielsanflo> por fin encontre la solucio para que funcione
<bilbotarra> ahí está la visible cuando pongo a la pantalla completa
<nmid00> es la ventana del area de trabajo la que te Falta
<nmid00> la inferior
<bilbotarra> si está abajo, aunque no aparece en la foto
<bilbotarra> quiero decir que son visibles dos barras cuando está en pantalla completa
<mimecar> bilbotarra: la captura de pantalla tiene que incluir todo
<nmid00> subila a la otra direccion
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<bilbotarra> ya, habré pegado mal
<bilbotarra> precise
<bilbotarra> de todas formas, ya sabéis qué quiero decir
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<bilbotarra> si
<arielsanflo> saludos mimecar
<mimecar> hola arielsanflo
<arielsanflo> encontre la solucion
<mimecar> bilbotarra: ¿estas usando repositorios de ppa?
<arielsanflo> de la wifi  rtl8192 usb lan
<mimecar> mejor
<bilbotarra> no entiendo de ppa
<mimecar> repositorios que no son de ubuntu
<arielsanflo> se descarga desde la pagina de drivers de realtek el drivers y luego se le da ./install sh
<arielsanflo> y listo
<Guest39729> necesito ayudaaaa
<mimecar> !ayuda Guest39729
<kubot> Guest39729: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<Guest39729> estoy usando kubuntu 8.04.2
<mimecar> Guest39729: la 8.04 ?
<Guest39729> pero no puedo instaalar chromium ni google chrome
<Guest39729> sip
<mimecar> ¿esa versión tiene soporte?
<Guest39729> ando dee nostalgicooo me gustaaa kde 3.5.10 es por mucho el mejor entoirno ke he probadoo desde siempree pero veo ke en ekipos nuevos no va tan bien komo en los viejitos
<Guest39729> tien unas cientas de actalizaciones pero soportee oficial creo ke no
<mimecar> Guest39729: esa versión sólo tiene soporte para servidores
<mimecar> la versión de escritorio no
<mimecar> tendrás que actualizar a otra versión posterior
<Guest39729> yo de todo lo ek tiene solo necesito google chromium
<bilbotarra> hay alguna solución para que cubra la pantalla completa??
<Guest39729> e slo uniko ke me fakly6taa para seguir siendo feliz en este entorno de echo 'en este momento estoy aki
<mimecar> Guest39729: añade el repositorio de PPA, pero no se si te funcionará
<Guest39729> todo trabaja komo la primera vezz ke lo probee de maravilla pero firefor 3 no es suficientee para las paginass de hoy en diaa
<mimecar> bilbotarra: ¿te pasa si creas un usuario nuevo en el sistema?
<mimecar> Guest39729: añade el repositorio de ppa de chromium
<bilbotarra> no, sólo me pasa cuando actualice a precise
<bilbotarra> antes no me pasaba
<Guest39729> ya lo hicee pero no puedo instalar
<Guest39729> ya trate a mano
<mimecar> Guest39729: pon el error que te sale en pastebin
<Guest39729> sudo apt-get install xxxxx
<mimecar> Guest39729: ¿has añadido el repositorio de ppa si o no?
<Guest39729> y trateee kon el instalador grafikooo aunkee prefiero usar l akonsola
<Guest39729> ya l hiceee!!!
<Guest39729> soy novell pero no tantoo xd
<mimecar> pon el error en pastebin
<Guest39729> ok
<nmid00> che no se alteren tengan paciencia
<nmid00> se ve que nunca trataron con Clientes
<nmid00> jajajajajaja
<Guest39729> es lo ke yo les digoo xD
<Guest39729> todo esta bien pero miren les pondre el repositoriooo keee añadii para el chromium
<nmid00> estoy escuchando unos demas de Sabina que estan de Pelos jajajaja
<nmid00> <Guest39729> no as pasado la data
<Guest39729> en eso andooo premiatmnee kompañeropss
<Guest39729> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/chromium-daily/ppa/ubuntu hardy main
<Guest39729> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/chromium-daily/ppa/ubuntu hardy main
<mimecar> pon el error que te da al instalarlo en pastebin
<Guest39729> esos son los repositorios kee agregee para instalar cromium
<nmid00> en /chromium-daily/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/c/chromium-browser
<nmid00> estan los pk descargalo e instalalo por consola
<nmid00> e informa el error
<mimecar> nmid00: descargarse los paquetes a mano no es buena idea
<nmid00> <mimecar> por que nunca descargaste un pk
<nmid00> que se mas engorroso no seginifica mal
<mimecar> los repositorios están para algo
<nmid00> para comodidad
<mimecar> no
<nmid00> me isiste acordar de slackware 7
<mimecar> si descargas los programas a mano, no tendrás actualizaciones de ese programa
<Guest39729> bueno miren
<Guest39729> tambien
<Guest39729> kuando bajo google chrome en .deb
<Guest39729> trato de sihntalarloo y dice
<Guest39729> ke libasound2 es necesario para la instalacion y busko la libre3riaa en konsola sudo apt-get install libasound2
<mimecar> Guest39729: cuando instales usando los repositorios me avisas
<Guest39729> y dice ke ya esta instalada una version mejor o algo asi
<nmid00> te informa paquete dañado
<nmid00> de paso el comando
<nmid00> corre previamente sudo apt-get install -f
<Guest39729> kubuntu@kubuntu-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install libasound2
<Guest39729> [sudo] password for kubuntu:
<Guest39729> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<Guest39729> Creando árbol de dependencias
<Guest39729> Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho
<Guest39729> libasound2 ya está en su versión más reciente.
<Guest39729> 0 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 0 no actualizados.
<Guest39729> kubuntu@kubuntu-laptop:~$
<Guest39729> eso es lo ke mesale
<xangua> Guest39729: comienza por usar una versión de ubuntu actualizada y soportada
<mimecar> ya ha saltado la protección del canal
<Guest39729> si saben komo
<mimecar> Guest39729: no ha salido nada de lo que has escrito
<Guest39729> kubuntu@kubuntu-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install libasound2
<Guest39729> [sudo] password for kubuntu:
<Guest39729> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<Guest39729> Creando árbol de dependencias
<Guest39729> Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho
<Guest39729> libasound2 ya está en su versión más reciente.
<mimecar> Guest39729: por x vez, pon el error que te da al instalar en pastebin
<mimecar> !paste Guest39729
<kubot> Guest39729: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Guest39729> 0 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 0 no actualizados.
<Guest39729> kubuntu@kubuntu-laptop:~$
<Guest39729> eso es lo kee mi terminal tiraa al tratar de satosfacer libasound2
<mimecar> ese paquete ya lo tienes instalado
<Guest39729> si lo see pero kuando trato de instalar es lo ke tira
<mimecar> ... ahí no tienes el error
<Guest39729> sorryy estaba medio okupadoo
<Guest39729> donde esta el erro entonces mimecar
<mimecar> pon en pastebin el error que te da al instalar chromium
<Guest39729> ok pastebin
<Guest39729> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1213749/
<Guest39729> ya supee komoo =D
<mimecar> Guest39729: por curiosidad, para que desinstalas un programa desconocido?
<Guest39729> eso eraa chromium perooo alentooo absolutamentee todoo
<Guest39729> logre instalarloo perooo komo ke algo pasoo mal
<mimecar> no me parece que ese sea el nombre del paquete oficial
<Guest39729> eso lo instaleee kon los repositorioss
<Guest39729> pero nooo funcionooo
<Guest39729> ahoraaa
<Guest39729> verannn ke podemos hacerrr
<mimecar> Guest39729: para que repites letras en las palabras?
<Guest39729> si decean ayudarmeee y sirvaa de experienciaa para futurass konsultasss
<Guest39729> kada kien tiene una maneraa de scribirr asi escribo yo
<Guest39729> xD
<Guest39729> bueno veremos aki tengo el debianoo del google chrome
<mimecar> avisame cuando no repitas las letras
<Guest39729> tratareee de instakalr y les arojareee los erros por pastebin
<GridCube> Guest39729, por favor escribí bien
<Guest39729> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1213757/
<Guest39729> esto es lo ke se me arrojo al instar el debiano desde la konsola
<mimecar> Guest39729: aún espero el error que te sale al instalar desde el repositorio
<Guest39729> no me arrojo ningun erro
<Guest39729> error
<mimecar> esos errores de pastebin te dice que tu sistema es muy antiguo y no puedes usarlo
<Guest39729> pero simplementee no funciono bien
<mimecar> Guest39729: no has puesto nada de la instalación de chromium desde el repositorio
<Guest39729> porkee ya dijee ke si pudee instalarlo! mas no funciono adekuadamente
<mimecar> me rindo
<GridCube> Guest39729, tu sistema es muy viejo, vas a tener problemas
<Guest39729> no arrojo ningun error simplementee see instalooo useee por ai use autoremove por si akasoo algo estubieraa mall y nop
<Guest39729> mimecar:
<GridCube> Guest39729, por favor empeza a escribir bien.
<Guest39729> no desesperes hermano =)
<mimecar> Guest39729: pon en pastebin todo lo que te sale cuando instalas usando el repositorio
<Guest39729> ok
<mimecar> sólo podrás usar la versión del repositorio, la que has descargado no te funcionará
<Guest39729> lo hare de nuevo
<Guest39729> bueno
<Guest39729> lo hare de nuevoo
<xangua> por qué no usas una versión de ubuntu soportada Guest39729¿, puedes descargar la versión más reciente de ubuntu.com o kubuntu.org cualquiera que prefieras
<Guest39729> mimecar:
<Guest39729> x lo ke pasa es ke si tengo akii las versiones mas nuevass se ke puedo usar la ke seaa pero a mi no me gusto el aspectoo de kde 4
<Guest39729> y ubuntu esrta bien eso no tiene ningun problema pero noe s lo ke kiero yo kiero usar mi kde 3.5x
<Guest39729> y pudiera usar el fork
<xangua> pues no tendrás ni actulizaciones de soporte ni soporte aquí
<Guest39729> pero es muyyy austero lo ek kiero.. solo google chrome o chromium y aki me kedoo por siempree =D mimecar yaa pongoo lo ke me pedistee GRACIASS A TODOSS POR TOMARSEE EL TIEMPO DE LEER!!
<xangua> obviamente no puedes usar la última versión de chrome porque no tienes un sistema actualizado Guest39729
<Guest39729> mi nombre es enrique
<Enrique> bueno manos a la obra
<mimecar> Enrique: en 5 minutos me voy
<mimecar> aunque como te han comentado, no tendrás la última versión de chromium
<mimecar> podras usar una versión antigua
<Chullachaky> compañeros
<Chullachaky> ayudenme
<Chullachaky> tengo el sigueinte problema
<Guest36726> que significa este mesnaje
<Guest36726> kubuntu@kubuntu-laptop:~$ sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Guest36726> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-kubuntu" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<Guest36726> Error: "/tmp/kde-kubuntu" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<Guest36726> Error: "/tmp/ksocket-kubuntu" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<Chullachaky> instale el ubuntu en mi laptop hp pavillion g4
<Chullachaky> recien comprada
<Chullachaky> era ubuntu 10
<Chullachaky> y la wireless
<Chullachaky> se conectaba y desconectaba
<Chullachaky> pense q era la version
<Chullachaky> le puse 10.04 luego 11.04
<Chullachaky> y nada
<Chullachaky> ahora le puse la 12
<Chullachaky> y sigue con el mismo
<Chullachaky> problema
<Chullachaky> se conecta el wireles y se desconesta
<Chullachaky> no se que hacer me pueen ayudar
<Chullachaky> porfavor
<Chullachaky> ayudaaaaaaaaaa
<GridCube> !paciencia | Chullachaky
<kubot> Chullachaky: Las personas aquí son voluntarios, tu actitud debe tomar eso en consideración. Las respuestas no siempre están disponibles, si nadie sabe la respuesta nadie te responderá.
<GridCube> !detalles | Chullachaky
<kubot> Chullachaky: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<GridCube> Chullachaky, recopila informacion, sobre todo el lspci
<GridCube> busca tu modelo en google con la palabra ubuntu
<GridCube> el modelo de tu placa de red wlan
<Chullachaky> ok
<GridCube> pasanos igual el resultado de tu lspci
<GridCube> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
#ubuntu-es 2012-09-19
<IngElias> Gente soy nuevo usando Linux, hasta ahora bastante bien con Ubuntu 11.10 estoy. Pero tengo problemas pierdo la conexión inalambrica
<IngElias> Como instalo bien los drivers de mi placa de red? Tengo Realtek 8188CE 802.11
<Guest85289> hola se encuentra chilicuil?
<ThePianist> hola a todos
<IngElias> Aloja
<IngElias> Alguien tiene problemas con intel hd graphics 3000?
<Guest85289> hola
<ThePianist> qué se cuenta caballeros?
<chilicuil> hola ThePianist , por aqui llegando
<chilicuil> como vas tu?
<Guest85289> Hola, buenas noches, tengo porblemas con mi tarjeta de video que no me aparece la salida al TV
<Guest85289> solo aparece una pantalla "nvidia 210 silent
<Guest85289> asus
<chilicuil> mauro, tienes alguna captura de pantalla de eso?
<ThePianist> chilicuil, yo bien, disfrutando de la primavera
<chilicuil> mauro, podrias conectar la pantalla/tv y correr en una consola el comando $ xrandr ?
<Guest85289> se puede pasar fotos, por aca
<chilicuil> mauro, tambien, si puedes, la salida del comando $ lspci | grep -i vga
<Guest85289> tengo una salida hdmi
<chilicuil> Guest85289: claro, solo pon tu captura en un sitio de alojamiento de imagenes, y nos pasas el link
<chilicuil> !pasteimg
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'pasteimg'.
<chilicuil> !img
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'img'.
<chilicuil> !imgpaste
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'imgpaste'.
<chilicuil> !screenshot
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<ThePianist> amigos, me voy, tento tuto. Abrazos.
<Guest85289> ya lo subi
<Guest85289> NVIDIA Corporation GT218 [GeForce 210] (rev a2)
<chilicuil> Guest85289: vale, ahora pasanos la liga de donde lo subiste
<Guest85289> http://imagebin.org/228915
<chilicuil> Guest85289: en esa captura ya tienes conectada tu segunda pantalla/TV ?
<Guest85289> no, yo pense que salia sola... sin tener que conectar
<chilicuil> no, hay que conectar el monitor para que Ubuntu pueda detectarlo
<chilicuil> de lo contrario no aparecera que tienes otra pantalla
<Guest85289> ok
<Guest85289> mañana voy a comprar un adaptador dvi a vga, le conecto un converter de vga a svideo que ya lo tengo
<Guest85289> ok asi en todas las maquinas, voy a probar eso
<chilicuil> muy bien mauro =)
<Guest85289> despues el tema de impresora
<Guest85289> tengo un print server de encore, solo para otro SO
<Guest85289> como puedo conectar la impresora...
<chilicuil> mmm, bueno, desconozco que sea print server de encore, pero en ubuntu, las impresoras funcionan con 'cups'
<chilicuil> deberia bastar con que en el menu busques 'impresora' y se abrira un dialogo que te guiara para agregar tu impresora
<Guest85289> que es eso
<chilicuil> cups es un protocolo, es la forma en que se comunica con tu impresora la computadora cuando estas en ubuntu, mmm, no es algo que realmente debes saber.., solo lo menciono porque es asi como funciona, sin embargo, existe un programa para agregar tu impresora, basta con buscarla en el menu principal
<chilicuil> una vez que lo encuentres, te pedira modelo y marca, y quedara en menos de 3 min
<Guest85289> busco cups?
<Guest85289> me aparece el logo pinguinito impresoras
<chilicuil> no, en lugar de buscar cups, busca 'impresora', con eso te deberia salir una aplicacion para agregar impresoras
<Guest85289> pongo la direccion de la empresosa
<Guest85289> y no la encuentra
<Guest85289> encore trae un cd pero no para ubuntu
<chilicuil> encore..., aumm, tendras el modelo?, y numero de serie?, tu impresora se conecta via usb?, o a traves de la red? (con un cable azul/gris)
<Guest85289> se conecta al usb del encore
<Guest85289> y el encore a rj45
<Guest85289> ennus1
<Guest85289> ese es el modelo
<chilicuil> son 2 dispositivos?
<Guest85289> impresora + encore
<chilicuil> ok, creo que ya entiendo, aummm, bueno, la verdad no tengo idea como hacer funcionar encore, nunca habia escuchado hablar de el, si no trae drivers para linux, lo que te podria recomendar seria, 1.- buscar si existen los drivers para ubuntu, 2.- conectar tu impresora directamente a ubuntu e imprimir de esa forma
<Guest85289> a ok, la tengo en red. ya que asi la usamos con las laptops
<Guest85289> pero so mac tampoco es compatible
<G0di> necesito hacer una preguntita
<G0di> alguien me ayuda?
<msx> poca paciencia tuvoo G0di xD
<manel2020> uhmm
<manel2020> le dio un time-out
<manel2020> suele pasar
<manel2020> es un mecanismo para evitar estar ocupado cuando no existe una respuesta...
 * GatoLoko avisa a incautos, Ubuntu 11.04 se queda sin soporte a partir del 28 de Octubre, es hora de actualizar.
<cesar18> buenas alguien sabe solucionar un problema con eclipse indigo
<buenaventura> !alguien | cesar18
<cesar18> me muestra el siguiente error
<kubot> cesar18: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<buenaventura> haz un pastebin del error
<cesar18> http://pastebin.com/NSpkF9K6
<buenaventura> estás usando el jre de oracle o el libre?
<cesar18> libre
<cesar18> lo he descargado e instalado como 6 veces
<cesar18> y me dice el mismo error
<buenaventura> instalaste desde los repos?
<buenaventura> yo probaría con Juno
<buenaventura> igualmente, anda bien bien con el jre de oracle
<cesar18> ..... con el juno me sale un error con el compiz
<buenaventura> qué error?
<buenaventura> usas Eclipse para java?
<cesar18> si
<juan_> Hola
<juan_> Tengo una impresora-scaner Canon Pixma 6150 inalambrico y no se como hacer funcionar el escaner. ¿Alguien prodría ayurdarme, si no es mucho pedir?
<pc-house> una preguna,uso ubuntu 11.04 y queria saber si a traves del gestor o de la terminal podia actualizar a ubuntu 12.04
<buenaventura> pc-house: debes actualizar primero a la 11.10 y luego de ahí a la 12.04
<juan_> Con la parte de la impresora lo he logrado resolver, pero con el escaner no hay manera, o no he sabido
<pc-house> okis, pense que existira alguna forma de saltar esa version sin grabas cd o meterlo en un pen
<carnau> pc-house, se puede hacer. Si no quieres mucho lío, instala directamente la 12.04
<carnau> si no te aparece la opción el en gestor de actualizaciones, puedes llamarlo así desde el terminal: "update-manager -d"
<GatoLoko> carnau -d es para la version de desarrollo, osea la 12.10 en este momento
<carnau> GatoLoko, tienes razón, es la -c
<carnau> la costumbre...
<juan_> bueno, ya veo que de impresoras multifuncion no teneis ni idea de momento. Entrare en otro instante a ver si tengo mejor suerte y coincido con alguien que me pueda echar una mano
<juan_> Un saludo
<Chullachaky> saludos compañeros
<Chullachaky> el dia de ayer postee
<Chullachaky> un problema de conexion al wireless
<Chullachaky> gracias a los compañeros ubuntus
<Chullachaky> se me soluciono
<Chullachaky> pero ahora tengo un inconveniente con mi apahce
<Chullachaky> apache
<Chullachaky> me sale un fuck error
<Chullachaky> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Chullachaky> apache2: Syntax error on line 234 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Could not open configuration file /etc/apache2/conf.d/frontaccounting.conf: No such file or directory
<Chullachaky> Action 'configtest' failed.
<Chullachaky> The Apache error log may have more information.
<Chullachaky>    ...fail!
<Chullachaky> gracias
<Chullachaky> ya arregle
<greencult> buenos dias a todos
<mauro_> hola
<mauro_> buenos dias
<mauro_> quiero instalar juegos DOS
<buenaventura> mauro_: dosbox
<mauro_> si
<buenaventura> también puede ser una opción scummvm
<mauro_> probe mil y una forma
<mauro_> y no lo pude instalar
<mauro_> toque terminal
<mauro_> saque puse
<mauro_> y no puedo
<buenaventura> ok, deja de quejarte y da los detalles
<mauro_> no, solo dije lo que hise
<mauro_> je
<mauro_> no se instalarlo
<mauro_> sigo los pasos y me tranco solo
<buenaventura> no está en los repositorios?
<mauro_> si
<buenaventura> entonces, cuál es el problema?
<mauro_> pero como no se mucho consola, me mareo
<buenaventura> si quieres jugar juegos de scumm, usa scummvm, es bien sencillo
<buenaventura> sino, síguete peleando con dosbox
<mauro_> es para dos?
<mauro_> scumm
<buenaventura> scumm: Monkey Island, Maniac Mansion, etc
<mauro_> prince
<mauro_> el clasico
<askhl_> mauro_: si no sabes cómo instalarlo desde el terminal, ¿por qué no uses el programa gráfico?
<MrTulias> Buenas. ¿Se puede comprobar si se ha estropeado lo que controla las conexiones sata?
<MrTulias> No aparecen los discos duros. Después de muchas pruebas, en una de ellas se ha conectado un disco duro ide y sí que ha aparecido, pero los sata (uno de ellos nuevo) no
<jose__> guampaaaaaaaa
<jose__> :P
<mauro_> hola
<mauro_> ayuda con dox box
<mauro_> dos box
<mauro_> lo instalo y lo ejecuto
<mauro_> pero no se que mas hacer,
<mauro_> como montar C:
<mauro_> etc
<alexander> hi
<alexander> ubuntu ignores an executable files
<Guest52195> file exits
<Guest52195> ./sigmira: not found
<Guest52195> ls sigmira
<Guest52195> sigmira
<Guest52195> ./sigmira
<Guest52195> me equivoque
<mauro_> hola ayuda con dosbox, lo instale y no se quemas hacer
<mauro_> ayuda a instalar dosbox, no puedo montar la inmajen
<buenaventura> mauro_: es difícil que te ayuden si no das detalles
<buenaventura> te lo dije desde el principio
<mauro_> no puedo montar
<mauro_> c:
<mauro_> ya pude instalar
<mauro_> y lo abri
<mauro_> pero dice montar C:
<mauro_> y no puedo
<buenaventura> no sé a qué se refiera con 'Montar C:'..
<buenaventura> lee la documentación o el manual
<MrTulias> El ordenador de mi hermana dejó de arrancar (tenía windows). Probé con el usb que uso para instalar (multisystem con varias isos de ubuntu). La sesión live funciona bien, pero no aparecen los discos duros (el que tenía y uno nuevo)
<mauro_> hola mrtulias
<mauro_> que problemas tienes
<MrTulias> Hola, no aparecen los discos duros
<mauro_> probastes con un bootcd
<mauro_> para ver si ve los discos?
<mauro_> bajalo y pone acronis
<mauro_> o mismo
<mauro_> si tenes ubuntu 12.04
<mauro_> bajalo y gpart
<MrTulias> En gparted sólo aparece mi usb. Si, probé con el 10.04 y 12.04
<mauro_> y fijate que particiones tiene
<mauro_> en gpart
<MrTulias> En el único sitio que lo ví fue en utilidad de discos, pero no podía hacer nada
<mauro_> que paso, para que pasara eso
<mauro_> se golpeo o algo
<MrTulias> al hacer prueba de lectura me daba error de i/o. 0 bits
<mauro_> osea no podes ni formatiar
<MrTulias> el sobrino, creo instalando y desinstalando cosas
<MrTulias> no, me dice como que no hay disco
<mauro_> fijate si lo detecta el bios
<mauro_> eso lo primero
<mauro_> en la bios
<mauro_> y cuando prebes eso, dime
<MrTulias> a veces, unas sí y otras no, según le dé
<mauro_> mmm que raro
<MrTulias> a veces uno, a veces otro, los dos y ninguno
<mauro_> cuantos discos tenes?
<mauro_> fisico
<MrTulias> pero de cualquier manera luego no aparece (o no puedo hacer nada) Tenía uno de 500G y, por si se había roto compró otro (1T)
<mauro_> desconectalo y pone solo el de 1 t
<MrTulias> Lo probé, uno solo, luego otro, los dos alternando el orden... Se lo djé a uno del curro que controla más que yo y tampoco los encuentra, aunque ha conseguido arrancar uno IDE (los otros son SATA)... ¿Se habrá roto algo del controlador?
<mauro_> dificil
<mauro_> que justo los 2?
<MrTulias> pues no sé que puede ser, que le falten drivers (por haberlos borrado o algo) al windows que tenía, vale. Pero que no los encuentre gparted...
<mauro_> si es raro
<MrTulias> Utilidad de discos detecta modelo y serie, pero debajo del disco (donde está lo de las etiquetas y demás) son todo guiones
<mauro_> seria bueno que desistales todos
<mauro_> y pongas solo uno a la ves
<mauro_> pero desconectando del cable
<mauro_> e intentar de formatiar
<MrTulias> ¿desconectado?
<mauro_> sacar los cablesitos de la torre
<MrTulias> O sea, arranco sin ningún disco duro, apago, conecto uno y vuelvo a arrancar?
<MrTulias> formatear no puedo (recuerda, no hay disco ;))
<mauro_> e no podes poner en otra maquina,
<mauro_> para ver que detecta?
<MrTulias> eso no he probado (yo tengo portátil, el de mi hermana es de sobremesa)
<MrTulias> ahora que lo tiene el del curro le diré que pruebe... Lo que sí que ha conseguido es arrancar uno IDE
<mauro_> de cuanto es ese
<MrTulias> ni idea, me va comentando las pruebas que le hace de un día para otro. Hoy le he dejado el disco de drivers y le cambió la pila de la bios, mañana me contará a ver.
<mauro_> a si es un tecnico seguro que lo sacaria
<MrTulias> tecnico no es pero sabe mucho más que yo (algo más sabrá que hacerle)
<MrTulias> por eso preguntaba si se podía "churruscar" lo del controlador sata
<omikron4> mauro_: la mayoria de los que usan linux se convierten en "técnicos", pues la mayoria de los problemas windoseros se tratan de problemas simples de software
<mauro_> lo se...
<eleamar> La pura verdad
<omikron4> Asi que recuperar cualquier tipo de datos solo es cuestion de un cd live y asignar de forma provisional una particion del disco pàra copiar alli los datos requeridos
<MrTulias> ¿y cuando no aparece el disco? Sólo está mi usb (en gparted)
<eleamar> quit
<omikron4> MrTulias: entonces hablamos de un problema de la placa controladora o un problema tecnico de los de verdad.. pues yo tengo mi disco SATA y ubuntu y gparted me lo reconocen
<omikron4> MrTulias: indicando tambien que cualquier disco es mas barato que la visita al tecnico
<nmid00> jajajajaja
<nmid00> esa es buena omikonr4
<nmid00> 1% razon
<nmid00> 100% razon
<MrTulias> Probé con un disco nuevo y tampoco apareció
<nmid00> penes la pc a mano <MrTulias>
<omikron4> MrTulias: por lo tanto mi consejo es buscar un adaptador para un disco exterior si tienes datos y a través de USB recuperar lo del disco
<omikron4> es decir transformar el disco duro en un disco externo
<MrTulias> será cosa de la placa, a ver si el del curro puede rescatar algo poniéndolo en uno suyo. Le dejé uno externo que tengo para que recupere lo que pueda (si puede)
<MrTulias> nmid00: ya no, yo intenté todo lo que se me ocurrió
<omikron4> MrTulias: un disco duro tambien se puede hacer externo y recuperar a traves de USB
<MrTulias> un adaptador?
<MrTulias> ¿sata a usb?
<MrTulias> googlearé a ver eso... gracias por vuestros aportes, saludos
<omikron41> no.. un adaptador no.. sino que hay cajas vacias adaptadas a discos duros que se conectan a través de USB
<MrTulias> ah
<omikron41> se venden, por ejemplo, en mediamarkt
<MrTulias> estoy viendo unos cuantos tipos... será cuestión de mirarlo, por lo menos para recuperar los datos...
<MrTulias> no sabía que había cosas de estas
<omikron41> has de mirar el tipo de disco.. las pulgadas, etc
<MrTulias> vale, si hace falta me voy disco en mano
<Xorxos> hola, se me acaba de caer la conexion via wifi de mi equipo con Precise  Pangolin... no ne que paso o como paso. hago iwconfig y la tarjeta esta correcta, pero no puedo ver las señales wifi
<Enrique> tengo una pregunta quien me pudiera ayudar?
<Enrique> necesito saber komo puedo hacer para ke las fuentes de internet osea facebook y demas paginas populares se vizualisen ko komo en windows
<Enrique> d
<Enrique> alguien ke me pueda ayudar___???
<Enrique> necesito saber como cambiar la konfiguracion para que las paginas komo facebook y demas se vean komo en ms windows
<buenaventura> no creo que nadie pueda ayudarte
<Guest50435> hola
<Guest50435> no puedo montar en dosbox
<Guest50435> no me monta la carpeta
<chilicuil> que guia has seguido Guest50435 ?, que clase de error obtienes?
<bernardo> hola quiero desinstalar un kernel que hice compile, y me sale error, estoy corriendo el sistema con otro kernel, asi que ya no lo necesito
<bernardo> pero me tira error
<bernardo> tira algo de tuberias rotas
<bernardo> que puedo hacer?
<chilicuil> prueba desde el centro de software, bernardo , busca la version del kernel que compilaste y desinstalalo
<Guest50435> insalo el dosbox
<Guest50435> y no se que hacer
<Guest50435> me aprece z: contrabarra>
<bernardo> SI ESO TIRA EL ERROR
<bernardo> por synaptic me tira el error
<bernardo> soy un usuario avanzado, aviso
<bernardo> trabajo hace 5 años con linux
<bernardo> pero no puedo desinstalar el kernel
<bernardo> el subproceso de desinstalacion devolvio el error 128 me dice
<bernardo> (Leyendo la base de datos ... 286749 ficheros o directorios instalados actualmente.)
<bernardo> Desinstalando linux-image-2.6.32.59+drm33.242.6.32.42 ...
<bernardo> Examining /etc/kernel/postrm.d .
<bernardo> run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postrm.d/initramfs 2.6.32.59+drm33.242.6.32.42 /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32.59+drm33.242.6.32.42
<bernardo> run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postrm.d/initramfs-tools 2.6.32.59+drm33.242.6.32.42 /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32.59+drm33.242.6.32.42
<chilicuil> bernardo: !pastebin
<chilicuil> bernardo: !paste
<chilicuil> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<bernardo> perdon
<bernardo> lo siento mucho!!
<chilicuil> no hay problema, solo mandanos esa informacion
<bernardo> alguien me da una mano? tira ese error al desinstalar los kernels
<Guest50435> estoy trancado no puedo montar la inmajen como me dice en dosbox
<chilicuil> bernardo: no llego al error, podrias pasarnos el log completo?
<Guest50435> no pense que era tanto rollo para instalar, para jugar a jeugos DOS
<bernardo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1215885/
<Guest50435> hello
<bernardo> ahi esta el log!!
<bernardo> no puedo desinstalar el kernel! repito! tengo otro kernel en el que estoy corriendo el linux!
<chilicuil> bernardo: tranquilo, parece ser que el script postrm es el que esta causando el error, ya reviste lo que hay en /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-2.6.32.59+drm33.242.6.32.42.postrm line 269. ?
<chilicuil> sugiero, que veas en ese archivo, que arregles la linea (editandolo), que guardes tus cambios, y que repites el proceso
<bernardo> que cambio :S
<chilicuil> bernardo: el mensaje, dice que en la linea 269 del archivo /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-2.6.32.59+drm33.242.6.32.42.postrm algo esta fallando, no sabremos que es, hasta que lo abras, y vayas a esa linea. El error se produjo al empaquetar el kernel, la unica forma de corregirlo, es editando ese archivo de tal suerte, que finalice correctamente
<bernardo> no existe tal linea
<bernardo> jaja
<bernardo> el archivo termina en la linea 250
<bernardo> 173 perdon
#ubuntu-es 2012-09-20
<bernardo> que asco :S
<chilicuil> y que tienes en etc/kernel/postrm.d ?
<bernardo> vale me equivoque de archivo
<bernardo> no no me equivoque de archivo
<bernardo> en la linea 270 dice
<bernardo> die "error retreiving answer for $question: $answer" if $ret;
<bernardo> :S
<bernardo> estaS?=
<bernardo> holA?
<chilicuil> mmm, en la 270 del archivo /etc/kernel/postrm.d/ o del /var/lib/dpkg/... ?
<chilicuil> bernardo: vale, otra forma es que muevas /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-2.6.32.59+drm33.242.6.32.42.postrm a /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-2.6.32.59+drm33.242.6.32.42.postrm.BACKUP
<chilicuil> y que vueltas a probar con apt-get
<bernardo> ok entiendo
<chilicuil> nos vemos luego
<bernardo> te vas?
<Novato-ubuntu> Hola... estoy en prueba de ubuntu, y al querer instalar el sistema en mi disco, al empezar la instalación dice que no es posible crear fichero de archivos ext4 ...
<Novato-ubuntu> es un disco externo usb de 250 GB ...
<bernardo> ok
<bernardo> bueno no se si es correcto eso pero no tira el error
<bernardo> saludos
<Novato-ubuntu> ..
<Novato-ubuntu> Hola... estoy en prueba de ubuntu, y al querer instalar el sistema en mi disco, al empezar la instalación dice que no es posible crear fichero de archivos ext4 ...
<Guest50435> hola presiso ayuda en instalar dosbox simulador
<mrojas6996> hola! creo que te puedo ayudar, ¿que problema ha sucedido mientras instalas DosBox?
<Guest50435> hola
<Guest50435> ya lo instale
<Guest50435> pero a la hora de montar la inmajen no la monta
<Guest50435> y no puedo poner en esa carpeta C:
<mrojas6996> muchas veces sucede por in-coincidencia de caracteres, es decir, las letras que deberian ser mayus, no son
<mrojas6996> recuerdo que habia que modificar un archivo, pero hace mucho que no uso dosbox
<Guest50435> que usas para juegos dos?
<mrojas6996> no usaba juegos realmente, lo instalaba para ver como eran los programas de moda que se usaban en mi pais, especialmente Banner Mania, el cual solia ser muy util aun corriendo 2007
<Guest50435> paa el banner
<Guest50435> que bueno..
<Guest50435> si lo recuerdo
<Guest50435> letra santa fe
<Guest50435> entre otras
<mrojas6996> siempre he querido explotar su función de impresion a color, pero mi impresora solo era de cinta negra
<Guest50435> haaa...
<Guest50435> como se hace
<mrojas6996> supuestamente, en el programa, seleccionaba un banner a color, y despues se seleccionaba la impresora, podia ser de blanco y negro o color como se quisiera, y despues la impresora imprimia en 4 colores
<mrojas6996> pero nunca supe como podia ser eso posible
<Guest50435> ja
<Guest50435> podemos configurarlo
<Guest50435> holas
<Souchiro> nos leemos
<Guest50435> hola
<Guest50435> configurar dosbox
<Guest26520> Hola
<Guest26520> nick djthree
<djthree> Hola
<djthree> che alguno me podria decir como arreglo esto -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2060290
<GridCube> parece que tenes un monton de paneles extra
<GridCube> entra al control de paneles y fijate si no tenes un monton de mas
<djthree> coo entro ahi?
<GridCube> djthree, he de suponer que con boton derecho en el panel y vas a sus opciones
<djthree> a verr...
<djthree> no pasa nada... toco en el de arriba, y en ultimo de abajo y no aparece nada.... voy a seguir probando
<djthree> nada!... ufff no logro dar con la solucion
<netito> HOla
<jose__> guampa
<jose__> ?
<djthree> Hola
<FooFlyer> hola, hola, necesito ayuda en ubuntu 12.04 para hacer lo siguiente, se que muchos programas se pueden iniciar desde la terminal, y lo que pasa es que me bajé sublime text 2 para linux y haciendo doble click en el ejecutable puedo iniciar el programa correctamente, mi pregunta es: cómo puedo hacer para poder iniciar el programa meidnate un comando en la terminal????
<GridCube> FooFlyer, si sabes como se llama escribi el nombre en una terminal y apreta enter
<GridCube> TODOS los programas se ejecutan asi
<FooFlyer> GridCube: nop ya intenté con "sublimetext" "sublimeText" "sublimeText2" y no meindica que no reconoce el comando, te recuerdo que el programa lo descargué en tar, lo descomprimí y le di doble click al ejecutable para inicar el programa. Debe existir algún mecanismo para asociar este ejecutable con algún comando. Soy novato enLinux
<GridCube> aaaaaaaaa
<GridCube> eso es otra cosa
<GridCube> ahora no te puedo explicar pero es facil
<GridCube> alguien mas te va a yudar es muy sencillo
<FooFlyer> GridCube: gracias, si no te molesta volveré a postear mi primer msg para ver si alguien responde
<xangua> FooFlyer: te diriges al directorio donde lo hayas extraído y lo ejecutas con ./sublime_text
<FooFlyer> xangua: no existe una manera de ejecutarlo con un simple comando?? es decir, sin necesidad de ir al directorio, por ejemplo para ejecutar mysql basta con que ingrese "mysql" en la consola sin necesidad de estar en el directorio del ejecutable
<FooFlyer> otro ejemplo, para abrir gedit, simplemente ejecuto "gedit" en la terminal y éste se inicia, de alguna manera el SO ya sabe dónde se encuentra gedit, quiero hacer lo mismo con este programa que me descargué
<david_spz1989> Hola amigos ubunteros! ¿aqui es donde puedo expresar mi problema?
<boshco> hola, necesito ayuda con ubuntu 10.04. Mi computadora no se apaga.
<RaMe_Mc> hola a todos
<jotaxpe> quien sabe donde se guardan los temas en ubuntu 12.04?
<jotaxpe> quiero editar un tema solo quiero cambiar un icono, se puede?
<jotaxpe> hola hay alguien ahi?
<Solar755> hola, alguno configuro iproute con balanceo de carga + ip tables + squid3??
<Solar755> estoy tratando de configurarlos y no puedo
<RaMe_Mc> hola a todos
<RaMe_Mc> un poco de ayuda con mi 12.04?
<RaMe_Mc> ????
<GridCube> !detalles RaMe_Mc
<kubot> RaMe_Mc: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<RaMe_Mc> lo que pasa es que estaba buscando como activar el cubo con compiz y se me caia unity, pero ya encontre una solucion, en realidad, estoy probandola aun
<RaMe_Mc> gracias de todas formas!
<RaMe_Mc> kubot, GridCube... no funciono lo que vi en la web
<kubot> RaMe_Mc: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<RaMe_Mc> :S
<GridCube> RaMe_Mc, te recomiendo que busques en los foros de ubuntu
<GridCube> muchiiiiiiiiiiisima gente quiere su compiz y ahi muchos tuturiales
<GridCube> a mi me da igual la verdad asi que nunca me puse a trastear con eso
<RaMe_Mc> GridCube... puedes ayudarme? quiero el cubo 3D de compiz, y lo tengo habilitado, tambien tengo habilitado unity pero me pide que debe estar habilitado expo para unity este activado
<GridCube> no tengo idea que es todo eso
<RaMe_Mc> resulta que expo tiene conflictos con maximizar ventanas
<GridCube> pues de nuevo, ve a los foros
<RaMe_Mc> osea... en pocas palabras.. cagué ajjajaj
<GridCube> puede haber una solucion pero unity es un paradigma nuevo
<GridCube> asi que habra cosas que no anden
<RaMe_Mc> claro...
<RaMe_Mc> ok gracias igual
<GridCube> de nada
<RaMe_Mc> si, usé unity con el 11.10...
<RaMe_Mc> no encontraba nada al principio XD
<GridCube> pues no se, yo soy un usuario de xubuntu :)
<RaMe_Mc> aaa ok
<GridCube> asi que nunca tuve que tratar con unity
<GridCube> :P
<RaMe_Mc> es un escritorio diferente tienes razon..
<GridCube> mmhm sep
<redlwyuvisu-u> hola, buenas tardes en el foro, tengo unas dudas.
<redlwyuvisu-u> como puedo ocnfigurar el firestarter con 3 tarjetas de red?
<redlwyuvisu-u> lo tengo así: eth2 - internet , eth0-local  eth1- pendiente.
<redlwyuvisu-u> el problema es que cuando conecto  un AP a la tarjeta eth1 , si me asigna direccion ip, pero no me da acceso a internet.
<redlwyuvisu-u> y en la ventana de conexiones activas no me aparece si es que el firewall está permitiendo tráfico para la tarjeta eth1
<redlwyuvisu-u> hola, buenas tardes en el foro, tengo unas dudas.
<redlwyuvisu-u>  como puedo ocnfigurar el firestarter con 3 tarjetas de red?
<redlwyuvisu-u>  lo tengo así: eth2 - internet , eth0-local  eth1- pendiente.
<redlwyuvisu-u>  el problema es que cuando conecto  un AP a la tarjeta eth1 , si me asigna direccion ip, pero no me da acceso a internet.
<redlwyuvisu-u>  y en la ventana de conexiones activas no me aparece si es que el firewall está permitiendo tráfico para la tarjeta eth1
<server_> Hola
<server_> Alguien sabe de vsftpd??
<server_> si alguien sabe de esto, solo es algo rapido
<buenaventura> !alguien | server_
<kubot> server_: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<server_> He montado un servidor en una maquina con ubuntu, lamp, he montado el ftp pero cuando accedo veo todos los directorios y solo quiero ponerlo en /var/www
<server_> como puedo hacerlo
<server_> gracias
<server_> !detalles
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<server_> !bp
<kubot> ¿Estas seguro de que tu pregunta nos permitirá ayudarte? Por favor lee http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ES/BuenasPreguntas para entender como hacer una "mejor" pregunta.
<nmid00> jajajajaja esa wiki  esta genial jajajajaja
<server_> Ubuntu hardy con paquete lamp, instalado y funcionando vsftpdd accedo desde el exterior, toddo bien. Pero tengo que dar acceso a 2 personas y quiero que el directorio que vean sea /var/www . Si lo intento modificar desde el vsftpd.conf me da un error 500
<nmid00> no sabia que existia
<nmid00> BuenasPreguntas
<nmid00> jajajajaja
<server_> la he cagado en esta No haga preguntas que comiencen con "alguien"
<nmid00> jajajaja
<nmid00> ahora una consulta
<nmid00> alguien vio a "Gambas"
<server_> no me tapes la pregunta! jajaja llevo dos dias para configurar esto
<nmid00> jajajaja disculpa
<Seth69> No pasa nada
<nmid00> <Seth69> de doy una mano
<Seth69> como?
<nmid00> tu consulta es poder asigna permisos y especificar el directorio a visualizar?
<Seth69> sip
<nmid00> ingresaste la conf en /etc/vsftpd.conf ?
<Seth69> He visto varios post y preguntas en el foro, pero lo unico que hacen es liarme mas
<Seth69> lo tengo default casi
<Seth69> por que lo modifique y la lie y he empezado de 0
<nmid00> ok mejor
<Seth69> jaja lo se
<Seth69> he venido preparado
<Seth69> lo tengo abierto y el ftp listo para reiniciar
<arielsanflo> buena tarde
<arielsanflo> no he podido solucionar un problemita
<buenaventura> ok
<arielsanflo> no se que borre de mi ubuntu y ahora no puedo navegar
<buenaventura> server_: tienes que configurar el chroot
<arielsanflo> no puedo actualizar
<buenaventura> los metes en el chroot_list
<arielsanflo> solo puedo entrar a skype
<arielsanflo> pero cuando entro en modo de recuperacion si puedo actualizar
<buenaventura> qué borraste?
<arielsanflo> no se
<arielsanflo> no podido identificar que es lo que borre
<mimecar> arielsanflo: ping 8.8.8.8
<arielsanflo> si lo hace que raro
<arielsanflo> trasmiti 11 y  recivi 11
<mimecar> cambia los dns que usas
<mimecar> eso ya te lo dijeron hace tiempo la última vez que preguntastes lo mismo
<arielsanflo> ya hice eso y nada
<arielsanflo> cambie los dns
<arielsanflo> y llame
<arielsanflo> al provedor
<arielsanflo> y me los dio
<mimecar> conexión a la red tienes y te funciona
<arielsanflo> 200.21.200.2
<mimecar> ... si te da los mismo dns que te fallan...
<arielsanflo> 200.21.200.78
<arielsanflo> si
<arielsanflo> claro
<arielsanflo> conexion
<arielsanflo> y todo
<BABYSITER> hola
<mimecar> pon los dns de google
<BABYSITER> alguien conoce algun tipo de cpanel para linux?
<BABYSITER> ya q me dijeron q cpanel en linux no se puede por la licencia y caduca
<BABYSITER> :S
<Maria> tengo un problema para configurar  Ubuntu  me dice No se pudo instalar GRUB en/dev/sdb       La ejecucion de  grub-install/dev/sdb>>> falló Ésto es un error fatal  Aceptar     ¿que hago? para resolverlo
<Maria> tengo un problema para configurar  Ubuntu  me dice No se pudo instalar GRUB en/dev/sdb       La ejecucion de  grub-install/dev/sdb>>> falló Ésto es un error fatal  Aceptar     ¿que hago? para resolverlo
<mimecar> Maria: ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas instalando?
<Maria> la 12,04.1
<Maria> 32
<mimecar> ¿cuantos discos duros tienes en el ordenador?
<Maria> 2
<buenaventura> arielsanflo: ping google.com
<Maria> 2 discos duros o uno
<Maria> me parece que son 2
<arielsanflo> ping:unknown host www.google.com
<Maria> ¿que hago?
<buenaventura> arielsanflo: cambia tus servidores dns
<arielsanflo> como lo hago
<buenaventura> revisa que el firewall no te bloquee el tráfico udp al 53
<buenaventura> arielsanflo: en el /etc/resolv.conf
<mimecar> arielsanflo: has cambiado los dns a los de google si o no
<Maria> ¿que hago?
<mimecar> Maria: ¿qué conexión usa el segundo disco?
<Maria> no se
<buenaventura> arielsanflo: sudo echo -e "nameserver 8.8.8.8\nnameserver 8.8.4.4" > /etc/resolv.conf
<Maria> ¿que hago?
<mimecar> busca la conexión que usa tu disco duro
<Maria> no me decis que hago
<mimecar> por si estas usando una conexión normal o raid
<Maria> como la busco
<Maria> o me bajo el Ubuntu 64
<mimecar> inicia con el live cd y mira la información del disco
<server_> Como puedo asignar a mi usuario 'webmaster' para acceder a /var/www  en vez de /webmaster/home
<arielsanflo> dentra con el live cd
<server_> En vsftpd
<Maria> pero es k tengo medio terminar  de configurar el Ubuntu
<arielsanflo> y reinstala el grup
<Maria> ¿que hago?
<Maria> tengo un problema para configurar  Ubuntu  me dice No se pudo instalar GRUB en/dev/sdb       La ejecucion de  grub-install/dev/sdb>>> falló Ésto es un error fatal  Aceptar     ¿que hago? para resolverlo
<Maria> ¿que hago?
<mimecar> Maria: repetir las frases no hará que tengas respuestas
<Maria> pues que hago da una solucion
<Enrique> necesito ayuda
<mimecar> si ahora no puedes instalar grub, inicia después con el live cd y lo instalas
<Maria> pero ya lo hice
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> no dices que estas en la instalación ahora?
<Enrique> mimecar: definitivamenteee no se pudo instalar chromium, simple y sencillamente porque no esta echo para esta version, y ai una version pero es muy vieja y no tiene soportee absolutamentee en enada
<mimecar> Enrique: normal que no puedas ponerlo
<Maria> que hago
<Maria> ?????
<mimecar> Maria: reinicia y busca la información del disco
<Enrique> ahora, me dedique mejor a instalr firefox 15 desde tar.bz2
<mimecar> Enrique: seguramente no te funcionará
<Enrique> solo que necesito un poco de ayuda en eso
<Enrique> si ya funciono de echo
<Enrique> qui esta funcionando perefctamente bien pero tengo unas dudas mas que problemas
<Maria> que solucion le doy
<mimecar> Maria: lee las frases
<Enrique> veras decia un tuto en internet que descomprimiera el archivo tar.bz2 y abriera la carperta /opt/ y alli reempalzara la carpeta firefox pro la que abria de haber descomprimido anteriormente
<arielsanflo> cambie los servidores dns
<Enrique> abri komo root la carpeta opt y kopie el archivo nuevo pero no habia ninguna carpeta firefox, al iniciar directamente desde la karpeta inicioa firefox 15 pero mi pregunta si no esta la karpeta firefox original en opt donde esta???
<arielsanflo> y nada
<mimecar> Enrique: el tutorial es para tu versión de ubuntu?
<Enrique> no es para la 10.10
<Maria> he quitado  el letrero y dice
<Enrique> mi opregunta es si la carpeta a la que se referian la carpeta de la aplikacion en el sistema no esta en opt dodne esta?
<Enrique> hice un ajustee en los lanzadores y ya abre firefox 15 pero de una manera diferenteee (no tiene el ikono animado al inicar =P)
<Enrique> solo quiero saber dodne esta la carpetaa de las aplikaciones
<Enrique> para poder ver si puedo hacer el ajusteee konforme al otro tuto.
<Maria> lo sentimos ha ocurrido un error y no fue posible instalar el gestor de arranque en la ubicacion especifica ¿como le gustaria continuar? elija un dispositivo diferente para instalar el gestor de arranque en  /dev/sdb/ continuar sin gestor de arranque cancelar la instalacion  Aceptar   ¿que hago?
<mimecar> Enrique: deberías usar una versión de ubuntu con soporte
<Maria> ¿que hago?
<mimecar> Maria: continuar sin poner grub
<buenaventura> arielsanflo: usas firefox?
<mimecar> y lo reinstalarás después
<buenaventura> revisa el firewall
<buenaventura> chequea el contenido de /etc/resolv.conf
<buenaventura> quita el 'Usar sin conexión'
<Maria> ahi lo teneis
<Maria> que hago
<Maria> donde doy
<Maria> lo sentimos ha ocurrido un error y no fue posible instalar el gestor de arranque en la ubicacion especifica ¿como le gustaria continuar? elija un dispositivo diferente para instalar el gestor de arranque en  /dev/sdb/ continuar sin gestor de arranque cancelar la instalacion  Aceptar   ¿que hago?
<mimecar> ya te lo he dicho
<Maria> cual
<mimecar> lee las frases
<Maria> ??
<mimecar> lee lo que sale en la ventana del irc
<arielsanflo> ya cambie los server dns
<arielsanflo> y nada
<arielsanflo> no se que hacer ya
<arielsanflo> lo raro es que hago este ping 8.8.8.8
<arielsanflo> y funciona
<Maria> ya le he dado a reiniciar
<Maria> con el disco dentro
<Maria> que hago joder
<mimecar> reinstalar grub2
<mimecar> http://www.luisarmandomedina.com/293/como-reparar-el-grub2-en-ubuntu-12-04-lts/
<buenaventura> arielsanflo: no es raro, tienes un problema de resolución
<seth69> como reinicio apache?
<seth69> vale
<seth69> me faltaba el sudo
<seth69> como se cambia el directorio de /var/www a /home/www???
<buenaventura> cd /home/www
<buenaventura> o cd ../../home/www
<seth69> jaja
<seth69> perdon la pregunta
<buenaventura> ok; tienes que cambiar el DocumentRoot
<seth69> en apache, como se cambia el directorio  base
<seth69> httpd.conf hay no funciona
<buenaventura> en la config del apache o en la del vhosts que uses
<buenaventura> sí funciona... si no tienes errores
<buenaventura> para que se refleje cualquier cambio que hagas, debes hacer luego un reload o un restart
<buenaventura> si no es en el httpd.conf, puede ser un apache2.conf o el defaultvhost
<buenaventura> eso tendrás que revisarlo
<buenaventura> lee la documentación de apache
<buenaventura> es muy completa
<seth69> el httpd.conf venia vacio, he reiniciado y no funciona
<seth69> lo he puesto en apache2conf tambien y  tapoco
<seth69> nada
<seth69> nada, no me va
<seth69> /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<seth69> este es el archivo donde hay que meterlo
<Enrique> el problema hamas es usar una version si nsoporteee porke es tan sencillo ke alguna vez se uso este sistema
<Enrique> y pro cierto ya tengo instaladooo kubuntu 12.04.1
<Enrique> solo kiero saber un detallitoo es simplee y sencillo
<Enrique> donde esta la carpeta de las aplikaciones en kubuntu 8.04.2
<buenaventura> seth69: depende de tu cofniguración
<buenaventura> insisto en que leas la documentación
<buenaventura> yo acostumbro trabajar con red hat o gentoo y los paths son distintos
<lopulus> tengo demasiados problemas para conectarme a interner
<seth69> ya lo tengo hecho casi todo
<seth69> como doy permisos a un directorios para subir y eliminar archivos por el ftp? lo asigno a un grupo?
<lopulus> Se puede optimizar networkmananger?
<buenaventura> seth69: qué usas, proftp, pureftp, vsftp?
<buenaventura> los permisos de los directorios los gestionas con chown y chmod
<seth69> que hace exactamente chown?
<seth69> vsftpd
<seth69> me puedes explicar como hacerlo?
<fzeta> seth69: http://goo.gl/K1LLA
<seth69> sigo perdido con eso
<seth69> el directorio es /home/www
<seth69> chmod u=rwx,g=rwx,o=rwx /home/www?
<seth69> Mira lo que me pasa
<seth69> 500 OOPS: vsftpd: refusing to run with writable root inside chroot()
<Novato-ubuntu> Hola, estoy desde el livecd de ubuntu y quiero cambiar la carpeta de destino de las descargas de mozilla firefox, para que las descargas vayan al disco externo usb, lo que no puedo es encontrar la ruta del disco externo...
<Novato-ubuntu> no es como en backtrack que me metía a root - media
<GridCube> /media/nombredeldisco
<Novato-ubuntu> no aparece en media
<GridCube> no?
<GridCube> abri nautilus
<Novato-ubuntu> no entiendo
<Novato-ubuntu> primera vez que uso ubuntu
<GridCube> el livecd de ubuntu viene con unity no?
<GridCube> entonces anda arriba y escribi: nautilus
<seth69> unity sucks
<seth69> sudo nautilus
<GridCube> shushs, no es momento de exasperar mas a la gente
<GridCube> sudo no
<GridCube> solo nautilus
<seth69> por si quiere modificar o algo
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> solo quiere encontar el disco externo
<Novato-ubuntu> quiero enviar las descargas de mozilla al disco externo
<Novato-ubuntu> solo eso
<GridCube> si por eso
<Novato-ubuntu> no entiendo lo de nautilus
<GridCube> Novato-ubuntu, averigua donde esta montado tu disco
<GridCube> nautilus es un navegador de carpetas
<Novato-ubuntu>  /dev/sbd
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> ese no es el punto de montaje
<GridCube> ese es el device
<GridCube> Novato-ubuntu, abri una terminal y ejecuta df
<Novato-ubuntu> listo
<seth69> uff
<seth69> no sale
<seth69> Fixing 500 OOPS: vsftpd: refusing to run with writable root inside chroot ()
<seth69> tengo problemas con esto
<buenaventura> seth69: sigue intentando
<seth69> me estoy quedando loco!
<buenaventura> con horas y horas de ensayo y error te ahorrarás minutos de leer manuales
<seth69> y es que solo queda eso
<lopulus> Hola Mi modem de 3G solo se conecta en edge, mientras que en otros SO , lo hace a UMTS
<seth69> es que no encuentro la situacion
<buenaventura> seth69: tienes el chroot_local_use en YES?
<seth69> ya la he liado y algo va mal
<seth69> si
<seth69> esta en yes
<buenaventura> chroot_local_user*
<buenaventura> y reiniciaste el servicio?
<buenaventura> haz un pastebin de vsftpd.conf, chroot_list y user_list
<seth69> ok
<seth69> http://pastebin.com/xehAFuwg
<seth69> ese es el .conf
<seth69> chroot_list solo esto:
<seth69> server webmaster antonio vanesa
<seth69> userlist no tengo nada
<seth69> necesitas algo mas?
<lopulus> ?
<buenaventura> seth69: en el chroot_list, los users van uno por línea...
<buenaventura> el chroot_list lo tienes en /etc/chroot_lis?
<seth69> si ya veo
<seth69> si
<buenaventura> chroot_list*
<seth69> esta ahi
<seth69> con ese nombre
<buenaventura> tengo que irme, éxitos
<seth69> gracias hombre
<seth69> me has dejado la miel en la boca
<lopulus> pos...
<seth69> lopulus
<seth69> no sabria ayudarte
<guampa> lopulus: en el network manager podes elegir varias opciones para preferencias de red entre EDGE/UMTS fijo o que cambie automaticamente
<lopulus> andaba de mil maravillas, hasta que de pronto... me cuesta horrores conectarme y solo lo hago en edge
<lopulus> si lo se guampa
<lopulus> pero andaba bien
<guampa> ponelo fijo en UMTS
<lopulus> y supongo que despues de alguna actualizacion prrrr
<lopulus> lo pongo y no se conecta
<guampa> y mas alla de eso, borrar y hacer de nuevo la conexion, reinstalar los paquetes usb_modeswitch, y probar con wvdial, que larga mensajes descriptivos
<seth69> A ver tengo ya los directorios preparados y funcionando para los usuarios en el vsftpd. Ahora quiero subir y borrar archivos, pero no me deja
<seth69> termine
<seth69> gracias a los q me habeis ayudado
<lopulus> perdon guampa, estaba ocupado... Como hago todo eso que decis?
#ubuntu-es 2012-09-21
<guampa> son cosas distintas que podes probar de hacer
<rama> buenas noches, alguien conoce el programa festival???, es un sintetizador de voz y me gustaria saber como grabo lo que el computador lee
<rama> buenas noches, alguien conoce el programa festival???, es un sintetizador de voz y me gustaria saber como grabo lo que el computador lee
<dylan66> con grabador de sonidos de gnome
<rama> gracias dylan, ya lo probe y sale perfecto pero como no conozco mucho festival, quiero buscar si el programa tiene la opcion de grabar lo que lee, me parece redundante o no se como decirlo utilizar 2 programas para un proposito tan simple
<rama> me parece que festival deberia tener una opcion tan simple como lo es guardar la salida del audio
<rama> es mas, según he leido, festival debe guardar la entrada de audio en alguna parte porque tambien convierte la voz en letras, entonces cada vez me convenzo mas que seria muy dificl que no tuviera un grabador de salida de audio
<dylan66> creo que gspeaker lo tiene no recuerdo
<rama> ok, probare, thx ^_^
<bruno2012> hola
<bruno2012> que onda
<bruno2012> hola fetova
<bruno2012> que onda con esto
<bruno2012> algun canal copado?
<Enrique> l
<Enrique> alguien sabe algo de kde5 ?
<Enrique> alguno de ustedes sabe que compatibilidad de paquetes ai entre solaris y ubuntu-debian?
<Enrique> nade por este canal?
<kurama10> sip
<kurama10> aqui andamos algunos
<kurama10> Enrique:
<Enrique> quien sabe algo de kde5>
<Enrique> ?
<kurama10> mmm no pos yo no pero puedes formilar la pregunta
<kurama10> formular
<Enrique> por ejempklo ahora kon el proximo lanzamiento de qt5
<Enrique> puesd me imagino ke habraa un proximo kde5 aunke en vdd qt4 de antes de salir kde4 ya tenia un par de a;os
<kurama10> aha
<Enrique> soo pienso keee deverian de penar en ke los kambios totalmente radikales no son tan buenos
<Enrique> lo ke paso kon kde3 y klde4
<Grecoo> gent
<Grecoo> tengo un problema
<Grecoo> una cosa medio rara
<Grecoo> no funciona facebook, o sea, las demas paginas cargan sin problemas, pero esa lo hace con muchos (si lo hace)
<Grecoo> probe con chrome/chromium
<Grecoo> y firefox
<Grecoo> con firefox anduvo un poco mejor, pero nada del otro mundo
<itxshell> esta Ud. es su conexion de casa o en una externa ?
<Grecoo> casa, con cable
<tkw_one_malo> Grecoo: no sea bobo ... cuando una pagina no carga es porque el servidor al que apunta su conexion o esta caido o esta en reparcion o sea sin acceso.
<tkw_one_malo> tanto facebook como gmail, hotmail y demas servicios de mensajeria y chat de vez en cuando entran en mantenimiento y seguro manana o pasado podra entrar sin problemas
<Grecoo> hay que tener en cuenta que estamos hablando de facebook, tienen un sistema bastante importante, no se cae asi nomas y menos durante tanto tiempo. estuvo pasando especialmente ayer y hoy
<Grecoo> no se, la otra posibilidad seria que sea un problema del proveedor de internet, aun que me parece bastante raro
<tkw_one_malo> por que habra gente tan terca ...
<tkw_one_malo> acaso usted es el dueño de facebook o por lo menos un de sus socios
<tkw_one_malo> pues seguro que no.
<Grecoo> entonces?
<guampa> Grecoo: puede ser un tema de ISP, si es un sitio especifico y tratandose de una red tan grande como FB, podrias verificarlo con ellos
<guampa> entonces que?
<tkw_one_malo> entonces ellos no le van a decir a usted  que decidieron entrar en mantenimiento .. simplemente desconectan los servidores y hacen lo que tienen que hace y luego cuando terminen reactivan la conexion.
<Grecoo> me esta dando toda la impresion de que es algo de ubuntu, estoy probando ahora mismo con windows7 y no hay ningun problema
<guampa> en ese caso si puede ser un problema de ubuntu, pero ignoro que puede causar lentitud en un sitio especifico
<Grecoo> claro, me parecio algo bastante raro
<Grecoo> bueno, veremos que pasa
<Grecoo> esperare un tiempo mas a que se solucione
<Grecoo> y si no..
<Grecoo> bueno, nada
<Cogito> Grecco: A mi me paso lo mismo y tuve que reiniciar la pc para resolverlo.
<tkw_one_malo> yo intentaria conectar atraves de un proxi ... pueda que eso funcioen
<Grecoo> dale, lo voy a tener en cuenta
<xangua> mmm yo todavía sigo teniendo probemas de conexión cuando descargo por torrent
<Grecoo> en este mismo instante esta funcionando todo bien por suerte
<Grecoo> uhh, ni me hables del torrent
<Grecoo> me dio mas de un dolor de cabeza
<xangua> Grecoo: lo que más falla del facebook es el chat, bueno a mi no me falla porque me conecto por pidgin; también se puede por empathy
<xangua> con que pueda chatear por el face me conformo :P
<Grecoo> suerte que anda bien ahora
<Grecoo> ahora que me pase a 64 bits me esta pasando de todo
<Grecoo> ok, no, pero se nota la diferencia
<Grecoo> bueno, gracias a todos
<Enrique> quien a probado kubuntu 12.04.1 en cirtualbox
<Enrique> virtualbox xD
<t0ken_> no puedo ver los temas de ubuntu shell en mi gnome twik
<t0ken_> y entre a una pag que segun me ayudaria pero no la vdd no doy una
<Enrique> quien anda por akii
<Enrique> ??
<idroj07> He cambiado los colores de unity con myunity pero no se porque los colores de cuando le das a "Fn"+(Flechas. Es decir las funciones de subir volumen/brillo del portátil) Se ven marrones (de uno de los colores que puse hace tiempo) y no cambia aunque le de a Default Settings. Alguna idea para que cambie todo de color?
<Solar755> buenas
<Solar755> quiero activar la interfaz grafica en ubuntu server. Ya instale los paquetes. Pero cuando ago startx no me lo activa. tengo que poner sudo startx y me lo activa como root. Yo quiero que me lo lebante con un usuario predeterminado para poder despues entrar con vnc
<buenaventura> juan_Solar775: no necesitas hacer un startx para levantar un vnc
<juan_Solar775> a no?
<juan_Solar775> y como ago tonces
<nmid00> set nmid00
<IngElias> Gente no me anda mas el sonido alguien tiene idea porqe? andaba lo mas bien tengo ubuntu 11.10
<IngElias> Tengo todo al 100% y supuestamente los drivers intssalados
<ignacio> hola
<ignacio> algien me puede ayudar a instalar los driver de video???
<ELETRONICO_HW> hola buenas tardes
<ELETRONICO_HW> alguien sabe pq no tengo la resolucion 1360 x 768 ?
<maestrolinux> hola
<maestrolinux> alguno conoce un contralador de volumen que no sea el que trae
<GridCube> pavucontrol
<GridCube> alsamixer
<maestrolinux> algo que quede en la barra
<GridCube> unity?
<maestrolinux> no tengo la apariencia de gnome clasico
<GridCube> si, estas usando unity
<GridCube> no se
<GridCube> debe haber muchos pero no los conosco
<maestrolinux> sep
<maestrolinux> sudo apt-get install gnome-sound-applet
<maestrolinux> puff no lo tengo en los repos
<GridCube> nope no veo que exista
<maestrolinux> ahh puedo que carga solo el de volumen
<maestrolinux> a ver si me sale
<eliecer> holaa
<eliecer> alguien que me pueda ayudar?
<maestrolinux> hola
<maestrolinux> pregunta
<eliecer> agregue los repositorios de LibreOffice....
<maestrolinux> mmm
<maestrolinux> y
<mimecar> eliecer: libreoffice está en los repositorios de ubuntu
<maestrolinux> se lo estaba por decir pero queria saber para que agrego esos repos
<eliecer> para cuando trato de actualzar- me envia esta salida
<eliecer> E: Tipo «b» desconocido en la línea 3 de lista de fuentes /etc/apt/sources.list.d/libreoffice-ppa-precise.list
<eliecer> E: No se pudieron leer las listas de fuentes.
<mimecar> eliecer: estas usando ubuntu 12.04 ?
<eliecer> sip
<eliecer> bueno kubuntu
<mimecar> tienes libreoffice en los repositorios
<mimecar> desactiva ese ppa
<maestrolinux> si borralo
<eliecer> como lo hago
<eliecer> ?
<eliecer> soy nuevo en la familia linux.... jejjeje
<mimecar> haz lo contrario que hicistes para añadirlo
<eliecer> jajajaja
<eliecer> buenoo
<eliecer> estuve leyendo varios foros... y cambie el sourcelist q tenia al inicio de todo
<mimecar> ¿para que lo has modificado?
<eliecer> alguien me puede copiar un sourcelist que sea el por default a iniciar con el sistema?
<mimecar> como mucho habrás añadido una línea
<mimecar> no habrás borrado líneas, verdad?
<eliecer> bueno solo sobreescribi lo q tenia
<eliecer> por q el vi en la web
<mimecar> esa no es forma de usar el ordenador
<mimecar> pon el enlace que has seguido
<GridCube> pero si libreoffice esta en los repos
<eliecer> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/146532#.UFyNI2ZEthG
<eliecer> este es el enlace mimecar
<eliecer> bueno la verdad no lo sabia... q estaba en los repos..
<eliecer> solo q no tengo la version actualizada---
<eliecer> 3.6
<mimecar> eliecer: y?
<eliecer> pense q agregandolo la obtendria
<mimecar> has puesto un repositorio del 2010
<eliecer> f....
<mimecar> ¿necesitas una función que sólo está en la 3.6?
<eliecer> como corrijo eso?
<mimecar> cambia las palabras "maverick" por "precise"
<eliecer> en realidad no...
<eliecer> solo eso para corregir?
<mimecar> depende de todo lo que hayas añadido
<maestrolinux> GridCube: mira http://code.google.com/p/volti/
<mimecar> eliecer: pon tu sources.list en pastebin
<eliecer> dejame lo hago
<mimecar> depende de lo que hayas puesto y si no has actualizado se podrá arreglar
<eliecer> no he actualizado....
<eliecer> x el error q te comente arriba
<eliecer> no descarga nada
<eliecer> mimecar
<GridCube> nice maestrolinux
<eliecer> como uso la herramienta pastebin
<eliecer> ???
<GridCube> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<eliecer> la  verdad es la primera vez q accedo aqui
<GridCube> copia el texto, pegalo ahi, envialo
<GridCube> y pasanos el link que resulta
<eliecer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1218979/
<eliecer> ya lo pegue
<mimecar> cambia maverick por precise
<mimecar> y quita el archivo del ppa del directorio sources.list.d
<jordin> buenas
<jordin> alguien activo por aqui?
<eliecer> # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 10.10 _Maverick Meerkat_ - Release i386 (20101007)]/ maverick main restricted
<eliecer> en esta lineas solo¡?
<eliecer> o hago un buscar reemplazar¡
<eliecer> ??
<mimecar> eliecer: TODAS
<eliecer> precise....
<eliecer> solamente
<eliecer> no tiene ingerencia la mayuscula?
<jordin> eh amigos me gustaria saber como puedo reconfigurar las X en ubuntu dado que veo que no hay xorg.conf
<jordin> vaya estoy usando el river vesa y me gustaria cambiarlo por el i810
<mimecar> jordin: ¿qué versión de ubuntu usas?
<eliecer> mimecar... ya ejecute el buscar reemplazar en kate
<eliecer> ya esta precise
<jordin> la 11.04 natty
<mimecar> eliecer: quita el archivo ppa de la carpeta sources.list.d
<eliecer> disculpa como lo hago'
<eliecer> ?
<eliecer> umm ah es un directorio verdad?
<mimecar> muevelo a otra carpeta
<mimecar> jordin: ¿lo tienes actualizado?
<jordin> si,instale ty actualice con synaptic
<jordin> la distro no actualice los paquetes
<jordin> perdon con coma
<jordin> no actualice la distro,actualice los paquetes
<mimecar> el sistema tiene que ponerte las actualizaciones
<mimecar> jordin: actualiza el sistema completo
<jordin> es que me interesa esta version
<eliecer> mimecar... no entiendo como puedo quitar el archivo ppa de la carpeta...
<jordin> por el kernel
<jordin> por que tengo una tarjeta dvb
<mimecar> jordin: si no tienes el sistema actualizado no hay soporte
<jordin> y solo compila en este kernel el driver con un patch
<jordin> el sistema si
<mimecar> el sistema y todos los programas
<mimecar> eliecer: sudo mv archivo /otraruta/
<jordin> unicamente querria saber si alguien sabe como reconfigurar las X
<mimecar> https://www.google.es/search?q=ubuntu+reconfigurar+x
<jordin> si eso lo hice antes de entrar aqui
<jordin> bueno gracias de todos modos camaradas
<mimecar> entonces con eso ya has creado el xorg.conf
<eliecer> archivo seria el nombre?
<eliecer> pero cual es el nombre?
<eliecer> ppa?
<mimecar> eliecer: tendrás que averiguarlo con el comando ls
<jordin> a ver voy a ver mimecar
<eliecer> q ruta recomiendas colocar?
<eliecer> la nueva?
<mimecar> cualquiera
<eliecer> estos el resultado cuando ejecuto ls
<eliecer> kubuntu-ppa-backports-precise.list       libreoffice-ppa-precise.list
<eliecer> kubuntu-ppa-backports-precise.list.save  libreoffice-ppa-precise.list.save
<mimecar> los de libreoffice
<eliecer> aja?
<mimecar> ¿para que has añadido ppa de kubuntu?
<eliecer> bueno agregue los backports
<jordin> ok salgo de las X y le doy Xorg -configure y me crea el file y lo pego en /etc/X11 no?
<eliecer> te refieres a esos?
<mimecar> eliecer: si
<eliecer> era para tener las aplicaciones actualizadas...
<mimecar> jordin: el comando te tiene que crear el archivo
<eliecer> y el KDE 4.9
<mimecar> eliecer: eso puede afectar a la estabilidad de tu sistema
<jordin> ok voy a probar hasta ahora amigos :)
<eliecer> entiendo.. la verdad no sabia...
<eliecer> q puedo hacer compañero?
<mimecar> mover los archivos de libreoffice
<mimecar> si has puesto kde 4.9 no es sencillo quitarlo
<eliecer> bien
<eliecer> voy a mover los archivos de libreoffice
<bilbotarra> cuando hago con el comando update, sale al principio "ign ...", qué quiere decir?
<eliecer> mimecar: mira lo q me sale:   mv: no se puede efectuar `stat' sobre «libreoffice-ppa-precise.list»: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<mimecar> ¿has pasado a la carpeta que contiene el archivo?
<jordin> eh amigos ya esta
<jordin> jordin@ubuntu:~$ glxinfo | grep rendering direct rendering: Yes
<jordin> :)
<jordin> ahora a ver si puedo sintonizar los canales de la tdt por que w_ascan me da un error
<jordin> ERROR: Sorry - i couldn't get any working frequency/transponde
<jordin> este para ser mas exactos
<eliecer> mimecar: los movi a mi carpeta home
<eliecer> y ahora q hago?
<eliecer> mv: no se puede efectuar `stat' sobre «libreoffice-ppa-precise.list»: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update
<eliecer> ok
<mimecar> eliecer: si te da ese error no has movido nada
<eliecer> lo q me comentaste hace un rato de cambiar maverick por precise
<eliecer> lo hice...
<eliecer> pero tengo q copiar y pegar el sourcelist modificado?
<mimecar> no has editado el archivo sources.list y has hecho el cambio?
<eliecer> lo edite
<eliecer> pero no copie y guarde...
<eliecer> lo hago?
<mimecar> depende si quieres arreglarlo o no
<eliecer> claro
<eliecer> lo voy a pegar el pastebin para q lo veas....
<mimecar> sólo tienes que cambiar una palabra
<eliecer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1219033/
<mimecar> en todo el archivo
<eliecer> ok
<eliecer> lsitoo..
<eliecer> mimecar
<eliecer> actualizo ahora si compañero...
<eliecer> q me recomiendas... ahora ejecutar. para dejar mas estable el sistema?
<mimecar> poner las actualizaciones y esperar que funcione bien el ppa de kubuntu
<eliecer> resultado
<eliecer> # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 10.10 _Precise Meerkat_ - Release i386 (20101007)]/ precise main restricted
<eliecer> # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to
<eliecer> # newer versions of the distribution.
<eliecer> deb http://mx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main restricted
<mimecar> castigado un rato por pegar texto en el canal
<mimecar> dentro de un minuto podrás hablar
<eliecer> ## This software is not part of Ubuntu, but is offered by Canonical and the
<eliecer> ## respective vendors as a service to Ubuntu users.
<eliecer> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu precise partner
<eliecer> # deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu precise partner
<eliecer> ## This software is not part of Ubuntu, but is offered by third-party
<eliecer> ## developers who want to ship their latest software.
<eliecer> deb http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise main
<eliecer> deb-src http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise main
<eliecer> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise-security main restricted
<mimecar> eliecer: no pegues texto
<eliecer> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise-security main restricted
<eliecer> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise-security universe
<eliecer> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise-security universe
<mimecar> eliecer: en el canal no se pega texto
<eliecer> correcto mimecar
<eliecer> fue un error.. no era lo que queria pegar
<eliecer> te iba pegar q me actualizo sin errores...
<eliecer> tienes alguna otra recomendacion para ejecutarla....
<eliecer> ?
<mimecar> si no tienes errores ya está
<eliecer> ok
<eliecer> tengo otro detalle....
<eliecer> me puedes ayudar?
<eliecer> es sobre una impresora compartida q tengo instalada en Winux...
<eliecer> windows digo..
<mimecar> ¿tiene relación con ubuntu?
<eliecer> no logro imprimir desde mi linux...
<eliecer> si
<eliecer> logro ver la impresora, la logro agregar
<eliecer> pero cuando mando la pagina de prueba de impresion
<eliecer> no imprime
<eliecer> cuando recien instale el sistema mi linux... logre imprimir.....
<mimecar> ¿has puesto bien el driver?
<eliecer> pero ahora no...
<eliecer> me parece q es algo relacionado a eso
<mimecar> no se si te afectará el PPA
<eliecer> en la libreria de drives de impresora
<eliecer> para ese modelo de impre hay 3
<eliecer> he probado con los 3 y nada
<eliecer> es lo unico q me falta para poder migrar todas las maq de donde trabajo a ubuntu
<eliecer> pero como he logrado.. no he procedido.
<mimecar> esos drivers son para tu impresora?
<eliecer> si
<eliecer> cuando la agregas segun el modelo... te aparecen drivers ya cargados en el SO
<eliecer> pero selecciono los 3 q salen...
<eliecer> y ninguno me da la impresion
<eliecer> pero como te comento.. cuando recien instale el ubuntu, probe y me imprimio
<eliecer> pero ahora nop.
<eliecer> quizas me falta alguna dependencia.. pero no logro saber cual....
<mimecar> reinstala el metapaquete de kubuntu
<eliecer> te agradeceria de igual manera el apoyo en ese issue..!
<eliecer> ummm
<eliecer> haber como lo hago?
<mimecar> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<eliecer> ummm
<eliecer> no tengo q desintalar nada primero?
<mimecar> no
<eliecer> con eso no perdere ningun file?
<mimecar> no tendrás el KDE que viene con ubuntu
<eliecer> entiendo...
<eliecer> y las aplicaciones q tengo instalaadas?
<eliecer> las perdere?
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> vas a reinstalar un paquete, no vas a eliminar nada
<eliecer> ok...
<eliecer> bien.. intentare de inmediato y te comento compañero!
<eliecer> mimecar: tienes algun blog o web,,, tuya.. q pueda seguir?
<eliecer> para aprender mas?
<mimecar> busca en google las dudas y entiende lo que lees
<mimecar> no hagas cosas sin entenderlas
<MrTulias> perdón por la intromisión... ¿se instala así cualquier escritorio (xubuntu, kubuntu...)?
<mimecar> MrTulias: si, con todos los paquetes asociados
<MrTulias> gracias
<walk-alone> por curiosidad alguien ve la tdt con totem?
<Guest6465> necesito ayudaaaa
<Guest6465> necesito un manual pdf de kubuntu 8.04 LTS
<Guest6465> si alguien puede ayudarmee le estareee eternamentee agardecido \
<mimecar> Guest6465: estas usando un servidor web o la versión de escritorio?
<buenaventura> es kubuntu
<buenaventura> hay versión ser ver de kubuntu??
<mimecar> si estas usando una versión de escritorio no hay soporte de la versión 8.04
<mimecar> buenaventura: si instalas kubuntu dentro de ubuntu server...
<mimecar> (aunque no tenga mucho sentido hacerlo)
<Guest6465> pregunto porkeee hacee dias enkontre un amnual y no supe donde lo baje
<Guest6465> lo enkontre en la red un manual kompletito de todo a todo en pdf
<Guest6465> pero no recuerdo donde lo vi..
<Guest6465> y pense si alguno de ustedes lo tenia de pura casualidad
<mimecar> Guest6465: por qué no actualizas?
<Guest6465> ya tengo 12.04.1
<buenaventura> Guest6465: pero necesitás hacer algo en especial en Kubuntu 8.04?
<mimecar> si tienes la 12.04 para que quieres un manual de la 8?
<buenaventura> para qué un manual?
<Guest6465> yo siempre use kubuntu desde 6.04
<Guest6465> hasta ke se les okurrio kambiar a kde4
<Guest6465> tengo las dos versiones
<Guest6465> tengo los dos
<mimecar> tendrás que pasar la 8 a la 10.04
<mimecar> o tendrás un sistema sin actualizaciones y con fallos
<Guest6465> yo kiero kde 3.5.10 ya resolvi lo de google chrome chormium y firefox
<Guest6465> eso ya kedo super bien =)
<mimecar> si quieres un sistema con fallos de seguridad es tu equipo
<Guest6465> miren regularmente uno usa el pc para mandar y recibir correos kompartir musika eskuchar musiak on line sibir fotos en las redes sociales.
<Guest6465> y para eso hasta ahoraa a quedado super bien
<mimecar> más razón para tener el sistema actualizado
<Guest6465> para mi que tengo los dos sistemas y los pruebo mano a mano, es mejor 8.04 y yo sabia usar prefectamente su entorno pero pues komo todo dejas de usarlo y te preguntas komo se hacia esto? por eso kiero el manual
<mimecar> Guest6465: para la 8.04, usa google
<Guest6465> por si alguien asi komo yo ke no kiere o no necesirta uast el frok trinjity si pregunatn aki estar e
<MrTulias> Si no has borrado el historial de navegación estará ahí
<Enrique> eske kuando lo pase staba en una plataforma ms
<Enrique> en fin buskareee por ai algo de eso
<mimecar> Enrique: estas escribiendo en un teclado de ordenador?
<buenaventura> Enrique: está bien que quieras usarlo, pero no esperes encontrar soporte
<buenaventura> porque esa versión de Ubuntu ya no lo tiene
<Enrique> si estoy en un teklado de ordenador porke>
<Enrique> ?
<mimecar> entonces no escribas con 'k' y usa las palabras completas
<Enrique> porke
<Enrique> >
<mimecar> porque hace daño a la vista
<mimecar> aparte de tener que traducir tus frases
<Enrique> no entienden akaso lo eke scribo>? ya ke si son reglas del kanal bueno vere ke hacer kon eso
<Enrique> jajajajajajajaj mimecar no exageres
<buenaventura> no exagera
<mimecar> Enrique: de forma simple, si escribes con 'k' tendrás menos respuestas
<Enrique> ecsribir con k es solo escribir con k cuando uyan persoan esta dispuestra a ayudar lo hace aunque escribas con k
<mimecar> ok, entonces suerte con las respuestas
<Enrique> en fin
<bugtraq_christia> buenas a todos
<bugtraq_christia> busco un gestor de logs decente...
<Enrique> gracias mimecar
<bugtraq_christia> mimecar, te habre hablado con mil nicks distintos. siempre estas aqui xD
<mimecar> raro es el que no se conecta todos los días con un nick diferente
<bugtraq_christia> lo queremos incorporar a nuestro sistema bugtraq2 (basado en ubuntu, entre otras dsitros...)
<bugtraq_christia> por lo que tiene que ser ligero, k es nuestra filosofia
<buenaventura> bugtraq_christia: a qué te refieres? a un sistema de bitácora?
<bugtraq_christia> buscamos algo ya hecho (y si no tocara hacerlo)
<bugtraq_christia> buenaventura, una gui que puedas acceder also logs mas eventuales del sistema
<bugtraq_christia> y si puedes añadir rutas, ya seria la panacea
<bugtraq_christia> a los logs*
<buenaventura> una especie de visor de logs?
<bugtraq_christia> ea
<bugtraq_christia> lo mas ligero posible
<bugtraq_christia> realmente es una tool que haga un tail o un cat, pero si ya algo hecho, mejor
<buenaventura> busca por log view o algo así en los repos
<buenaventura> sino, no es muy complicado armar uno
<buenaventura> en mi empresa armé un visor de logs en php y extjs
<buenaventura> (y bash... =
<buenaventura> el tema es que corre en un servidor web y los consume de un path en particular
<bugtraq_christia> logwatch?
<buenaventura> ksyslog o algo así había para kde
<buenaventura> ksystemlog
<bugtraq_christia> usamos xfce y gnome
<bugtraq_christia> ligeros...
<bugtraq_christia> xD
<mimecar> gnome ligero?
<bugtraq_christia> mas k kde si y si tuneas el gnome si
<bugtraq_christia> si probais nuestra distro lo podreis comprobar
<buenaventura> bugtraq_christia: si tienes un webserver, puedes montar uno ahí
<bugtraq_christia> pero igual nos pasamos a xfce
<bugtraq_christia> es para una dsitro
<bugtraq_christia> distro*
<bugtraq_christia> la version 2
<buenaventura> ahh, ok
<buenaventura> logwatch no te sirve
<bugtraq_christia> lo acabo dejecutar y no..
<bugtraq_christia> no me cuesta nada ahcer algo en perl o python, pero es por si ya hay algo hecho...
<bugtraq_christia> vale, otra gestor de base de datos, que permita cambiar user y pass de distintas bases de datos y creacion en ellas?
<bugtraq_christia> k tenga, oracle, postgress, mysql, etc
<buenaventura> bugtraq_christia: gnome-system-log
<bugtraq_christia> descargando
<buenaventura> cuenta qué tal
<buenaventura> yo no puedo instalarlo..
<bugtraq_christia> buenaventura,  vale algo asi busco
<bugtraq_christia> ahora tengo k mirar el source para ver si puedo agregar mas rutas
<buenaventura> lee el manual
<bugtraq_christia> ya que quiero que los user acceden a lso logs de los demonios de pentesting
<buenaventura> demonios de pentesting? faa
<bugtraq_christia> lo investigo y en un rato te comento, gracias buenaventura  san google no me dijo k existia esto xD
<buenaventura> dale
<bugtraq_christia> ajam
<buenaventura> =)
<bugtraq_christia> www.bugtraq-team.com
<bugtraq_christia> hechale un vistazo
<bugtraq_christia> tienes alguan conferencia por youtube, por si kiers indagar mas
<nmid00> que presentacion heeeee
<buenaventura> jajajaja buenísimo el footer
<buenaventura> todo en inglés todo en inglés, hasta que salta el 'diseñado por'
<Enrique> alguien que sepa komo instalar utorrent?
<buenaventura> Enrique: usa deluge
<bugtraq_christia> buenaventura, jajaja ni lo habia visto
<bugtraq_christia> paso de cambiarlo, asi te lo digo
<bugtraq_christia> jajaja
<bugtraq_christia> vale, otra cosilla antes k me ponga los logs, el demonio kernel loops
<bugtraq_christia> por lo k tengo ententido cuando peta algo, reporta el fallo
<bugtraq_christia> mi pregunta es
<bugtraq_christia> si lo deshabilito, y peta algo, salta algun mensaje de error?
<Enrique> que es deluge?
<bugtraq_christia> por k kitandolo el sistema arranca bastante mas deprisa
<Enrique> buenaventura: ?
<bugtraq_christia> Enrique, un torrent
<bugtraq_christia> cliente de torrent
<bugtraq_christia> el de la gota creo
<bugtraq_christia> Enrique,  http://deluge-torrent.org/
<Enrique> aqui esta ktorrent pero ya que esta disponible el cliente que siempre he usado para linux utorrent quisiera instalarlo
<buenaventura> lee la documentación de utorrent Enrique
<bugtraq_christia> y la ultima pregunta, yo casi nunca use KDE, sabeis si el XML del menu es igual que xfce y gnome? o va totalmente distinto?
<Enrique> bueno mi pregunates porque trate de bajar un torrent de thepiratebay y me salio esto con firefox 15
<Enrique> No se comprende la dirección
<Enrique>       
<Enrique>       
<Enrique>       
<Enrique>       
<Enrique>       
<Enrique>         
<Enrique>         
<Enrique>           Firefox no sabe cómo abrir esta dirección por que el protocolo (magnet) no está asociado con ningún programa.
<Enrique>         
<mimecar> Enrique: interpreta el texto
<mimecar> dentro de un rato podrás hablar
<buenaventura> la hicieron con joomla esa página bugtraq_christia ?
<bugtraq_christia> buenaventura,  si, no es que seamos grandes programadores web, somso mas de seguridad
<buenaventura> ok
<bugtraq_christia> se que no es nada del otro mundo, pero para salir del apso...
<buenaventura> no es vieja la 1.6?
<bugtraq_christia> no es 1.6
<bugtraq_christia> jajajaj
<buenaventura> qué raro
<Enrique> pues no veo algo de eso
<bugtraq_christia> buenaventura,  por algun archivo por ahi k pone 1.6?
<mimecar> Enrique: no pegues texto en el canal o el bot te silenciará
<Enrique> ya se solo lo olvide pro un momento
<Enrique> lo tendre presente
<mimecar> cuando uses algún cliente que implemente magnet podrás usar los torrent
<mimecar> que no son realmente torrent
<Enrique> entonces ke terndia ke hacer mimecar
<Enrique> tendria
<mimecar> usar un programa que tenga el protocolo
<Enrique> instalar otro cliente torrent que soporte magnet
<Enrique> ok
<mimecar> con kde 3 no es fácil que lo soporten
<buenaventura> viste, es viejito ese manual bugtraq_christia :)
<bugtraq_christia> buenaventura,  cual manual?
<Guest72049> como hago para reinstalar  usb_modeswitch
<bugtraq_christia> buenaventura,  estoy esccribiendo al creador de la tool por que en el man no me viene nada
<buenaventura> bugtraq_christia: el link que te mandé por privado
<bugtraq_christia> buenaventura, leyendo
<buenaventura> tienen que limpiar ese 'tmp'
<bendroide> buenas
<bendroide> ubuntu no me reconoce mi tarjeta wirelesss
<bendroide> Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<bendroide> algunas solucion?
<mimecar> bendroide: no te funciona nada de => https://www.google.es/search?q=BCM4313+ubuntu+12.04
<bendroide> xD
<ocesno> haber tengo como de gestor de ventanas el pcmanfm y ahora quiero cambiarlo por el pantheon-files lo e intentado con pantheon-files --replace  y me dice que opcin desconocida el --replace
<guampa> es que pcmanfm es un gestor de archivos, no de ventanas
<ocesno> e intentado cargar el gestor también asin pantheon-files y me da error de violeción de segmento, aaaaaaaaa y yo no violo a nadie :(
<guampa> calculo que el otro tambien, pero no lo conozco
<ocesno> el gestor de ventanas
<guampa> y menos a un segmento
<guampa> no conozco ese programa, esta en los repos?
<ocesno> perdonar pero voy por un pasting es esta la direccion:
<ocesno> http://ubuntued.info/tema-88-mac-os-x-lion-theme-para-o-lubuntu
<ocesno> y parece que el linux-mint nuevo biene ya con el pantheon instalado
<ocesno> haber voy a reiniciar haber si biene al principio como lo de gnome classic y todo eso
<ocesno> ahora vuelvo
<buenaventura> ¿?
<mimecar> lo raro sería que te funcionara
<mimecar> con tantos ppa que estas poniendo
<mimecar> una ppa 'daily' puede dar errores
<ocesno> vaya no funcionó me seguiré quedando con mi pcmanfm que no esta nada mal
<Lopulus> vuelvo a preguntar como ayer, que se puede hacer para mejorar el networkmanager?
<TrueNhero> ayuda
<TrueNhero> dane libc6 instalando una version mas reciente...
<luisjaime> * Has entrado en #ubuntu-co
<luisjaime> * El topic para #ubuntu-co es Bienvenido al canal IRC de Ubuntu Colombia www.ubuntu-co.com - No olvidar respetar el CoC - http://www.ubuntu-ve.org/?q=codigodeconducta  - Preguntas y respuestas Ubuntu http://ubuntu.shapado.com/
<luisjaime> * Topic para #ubuntu-co definido por SergioMeneses!~same@ubuntu/member/sergiomeneses en Tue Aug 21 21:31:40 2012
<luisjaime> <luisjaime> Buenas tardes para todos.  Necesito ayuda, intenté instalar gnome-panel a ubuntu 12.04 y por alguna razón ya no deja entrar sino en la cuenta de invitado
<luisjaime> ¿qué debo modificar para que pueda nuevamente entrar en la cuenta normal?
<Guest11861> una duda
<Enrique> estoy usando kubuntu 12.04
<Enrique> quiero saber si convierto un archivo tar.gz a deb con alien lo se instalara solo sin mas
<mimecar> puede que si, puede que no
<mimecar> .tar.gz puede ser cualquier cosa
<Enrique> en el caso de que contenga todo lo quye necesita para trabajar como lo es el caso de firefox 15
<Enrique> estoy leyendo al respecto de alien y me vino a la mente eso
#ubuntu-es 2012-09-22
<mimecar> si es el firefox, no te sirve de mucho hacer un .deb
<Enrique> alien -i firefox15.tar.gz
<mimecar> Enrique: firefox 15 ya está en ubuntu
<tkw_one_malo> creo que lo mas razonable es usar checkinstall -install=no para hacer paquetes deb.
<Enrique> pero tengo el problema de ke si lo pongo en /opt/ pasan algunas kosas raras pero si funciona tal vez trabaje normalmente no, digo puede ser
<mimecar> en la 12.04 está en los repositorios
<Enrique> firefox 15
<Enrique> esta lli?
<Enrique> esque lo que pasa mimecar
<mimecar> te has molestado en mirarlo?
<Enrique> es que si puedo dar con algunas soluciones con eso seria la vida mucho mas facil
<Enrique> como puedo usar eso de chek install
<mimecar> si tienes un programa en los repositorios, instalarlo a mano es lo peor que puedes hacer
<Enrique> claro que si
<xangua> o podrías ser más concreto y decirnos que es lo que quieres instalar Enrique
<Enrique> quiero saber si un archivo tar.gz es apto para ser instalado sin problemas con alien
<Enrique> no es que quiera instalar algo quiero probar quiero saber hasrta donde llega mi SO
<xangua> (18:58:55) mimecar: puede que si, puede que no
<Enrique> entonces que dicen verdad o mentira?
<mimecar> las dos cosas
<mimecar> depende de cada .tar.gz que lo puedas hacer o no
<Enrique> o es mas les propongo algo hare pruebas si estropeo algo les pregunto como lo soluciono =D
<mimecar> con la 8 no tendrás soporte
<Enrique> estoy sobre 12.04 no te preocupes
<mimecar> y meter archivos a mano no es buena idea
<Enrique> te dije tengo las 2
<Enrique> pues a mano a mano no es
<mimecar> Enrique: si l oes
<Enrique> porque como dices tu si es lo hara si no no pasara nada
<mimecar> cuando el sistema no se pueda actualizar por lo que has modificado hablamos
<Enrique> puede que un tar.gz contenga x cosa pero si no es instalable no creo que haga magia y lo instale aunque seria buena onda ver unos mp3 en el menu de aplicaciones xD jajajaj
<xangua> Enrique: has escuchado hablar del gato de schrodinger¿
<Enrique> no, que es o
<xangua> no lo sabrás hasta que lo intentes
<xangua> Enrique: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gato_de_Schr%C3%B6dinger
<Enrique> el que no ariesga no gana ademas no pasa de que tenga una experiencia y ya
<francou> hola gente
<francou> tengo una duda que esta un poco relacionada con ubuntu (sigo escribiendo)
<francou> tengo 1 red con 1 pc con windows y una con ubuntu
<francou> y una maquina virtual conectada a la red con debian
<idroj07> He cambiado los colores de unity con myunity pero no se porque los colores de cuando le das a "Fn"+(Flechas. Es decir las funciones de subir volumen/brillo del portátil) Se ven marrones (de uno de los colores que puse hace tiempo) y no cambia aunque le de a Default Settings. Alguna idea para que cambie todo de color?
<francou> mi problema es que no puedo ver las carpetas compartidas en la pc con XP
<francou> desde la pc con xp puedo ver las carpetas compartidas con smb
<francou> el problema aparece cuando cambio el router
<francou> en la pc con xp puedo ver las carpetas compartidas del debian tambien
<francou> que tengo que cambiar en el router para que me deje ver las carpetas
<francou> probé hacer ping y hace
<francou> osea que diferencia tiene samba con windows share?
<francou> porque puedo ver las carpetas compartidas en samba y no las con windows shares
<mimecar> francou: no hay diferencia
<francou> si vuelvo a conectar el router q tenia antes el problema desaparece
<Enrique> a por cierto, aprobechando que al parecer esta instalando las cosas como les comente, yo hago esto porque tengoi muchos amigos que se resisten en un principio a la idea de dejart de usar programas que siempre han usado desde siemrpe, y quiero ver que trabas me podrian poner para tyo poder ayudarlos a dejar de quejarse de un SO que por mi es mucho muy lejos menos efectivo que linux, solo por eso hago tantas preguntas
<francou> entonces por que solo puedo ver las carpetas compartidas con samba??
<mimecar> ¿te has leído el manual del router?
<francou> si... no encontre nada de netbios y ni nada parecido
<francou> si uso un tplink baratito no hay problema...
<Enrique> mimecar:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1219688/
<Enrique> al parecer el gato esta vivo
<francou> el router que tengo que usar es el linksys wrv54g
<mimecar> Enrique: esa no es forma de trabajar con linux
<mimecar> te dará problemas en el futuro
<Enrique> porque no?
<Enrique> bueno pued eque si
<mimecar> puede no
<mimecar> te dará
<Enrique> pero si yo cometo erroes hoy seguro los evitare mañana no cres?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> si tienes el programa en los repositorios, usa los repositorios
<Enrique> yo se que estan alli
<mimecar> trabaja como quieras
<Enrique> pero si yo voy a el viejo kde3 sin soportee alguno y hago lo mismo y funciona creo que bien vale la pena pienso yo
<mimecar> es tu equipo, trabaja como quieras
<Enrique> pero no estas enojado verdad?
<mimecar> enojado por?
<mimecar> si te dicen que lo hagas de una forma y tu lo haces de otra
<mimecar> cuando el sistema no tenga los archivos que debe ya te avisará
<Enrique> clarfo que no tomo muy en cuenta lo que ustedes amablemente me dicen
<Enrique> a lo mejor un dia te hace las mismas preguntas un descarriado como yo y podras darle esta respuesta =) pero bueno me interesa saber si funcionara en kde3 orita les cuento =)
<Souchiro> weno hroa de irme, hasta mañana :D
<TrueNhero> como puedo extraer la lista de programas de mi instalacion  desde un livecd
<nmid00> TrueNhero quieres saber que paquetes tienes instalado?
<TrueNhero> nmid00: sip
<TrueNhero> nmid00: tengo en el disco duro desde un livecd
<nmid00> dpkg --get-selections > pkg.list (si quieres pasarlo a un archivo)
<TrueNhero> pero estoy desde un livecd no desde el disco duro
<TrueNhero> otra pregunta, si estoy en tty como hago para leer algo que ya paso?
<nmid00> cat /var/log/dpkg.log | grep "\ install\ "
<nmid00> recuerda que tienes que apuntar al disco duro
<TrueNhero> nmid00: gracias
<TrueNhero> nmid00: y si es muy largo el archivo hay alguna forma de cortarlo_
<blackie> hola
<chilicuil> hola blackie o/
<bambino> oigan tengo una duda estoy instalando un programa y me dice que use la instruccion sudo ./ mas el nombre del programa pero no encuentra la instruccion alguien sabe que puedo hacer
<braybaut> apt-get install
<tkw_one_malo> vaya, yo empezaria por abrir un terminal y luego escribir sudo haber que pasa
<braybaut> sudo su
<bambino> root@bambino:/home/bambino/Escritorio/WepCrack# sudo ./wepcrack
<bambino> sudo: ./wepcrack: orden no encontrada
<tkw_one_malo> que tonto...
<braybaut> no asi no
<braybaut> ingresa como root
<braybaut> primero
<tkw_one_malo> y con ese nombre ya se ve venir que piensa crackear alguna red del vecindario...
<bambino> asi es eso es lo que quiero hacer ..
<bambino> ya inicie como root
<braybaut> donde se encuentra el ejecutable de wepcrack ?
<tkw_one_malo> yo me imagino que el wepcrack es un script para el aircrack-ng ..... pueda que este equivocado
<chilicuil> sip, de hecho es asi
<bambino> Escritorio/WepCrack
<tkw_one_malo> pues abre el terminal y pasate a esa localizacion:  cd Escritorio/WepCrack
<tkw_one_malo> pues abre el terminal y pasate a esa localizacion:  $ cd Escritorio/WepCrack
<bambino> ok gracias he resuelto mi duda con lo del aircrack pero creo que no instale bien el aircrack
<tkw_one_malo> la verdad a mi nunca me han funcionado los script de aircrack-nh .. principalmente porque para poner las tarjetas en modo momitor hay que bajarlas varias veces hasta que aceptan el cambio de modo ... y el script por lo general solo la baja una vez y sigue con lo demas
<tkw_one_malo> asi .. que lo hago al modo salvaje ...
<tkw_one_malo> a puro comando... jajjajaja
<bambino> root@bambino:/home/bambino/Escritorio/WepCrack# ./wepcrack
<bambino> bash: ./wepcrack: Permiso denegado
<bambino>  alguien me puede decir porque pasa eso?
<braybaut> lo estas haciendo como root ?
<bambino> si
<bambino> sudo su
<braybaut> ummm dale permisos a ese ejecutable
<bambino> sonara muy nub pero como hago eso
<bambino> :S
<braybaut> con el comando chmod
<braybaut> no se que mas sigue despues de chmod
<bambino> =/
<NipSarm> hola a todos, alguien ha configurado un router con openWrT?
<Guest41169> Buenas
<Tiffon> nas
<rhel> Hi
<qarl> Buenas tardes
<qarl> Ayer me compré un portátil ASUS A55A y me resulta imposible acceder a Ubuntu
<qarl> Venía con Windows 7 instalado, por lo que hice las particiones y volví a instalar Windows 7, después instalé Ubuntu 12.04 y no me aparece el Grub
<qarl> directamente entra a Windows
<mimecar> ¿has instalado grub en el mbr?
<qarl> lo he instalado en /dev/sda
<qarl> Como no me funcionaba volví a reinstalar Ubuntu eligiendo /dev/sda6 para el Grub
<qarl> y tampoco
<mimecar> en sda6 no te funcionará
<mimecar> con el live cd ves el sistema instalado?
<qarl> eso pensaba yo también, pero como no me funcionó en /dev/sda pues probé ahí
<qarl> lo lógico sería que se instalase en sda ya que referencia al disco duro y no a una partición específica
<mimecar> inicia con el live cd y reinstala grub
<qarl> lo he probado también, aunque no se si me habré equivocado
<qarl> ahora mismo estoy con el LiveCD arrancado
<qarl> ¿Qué pasos me recomiendas seguir para reinstalarlo?
<mimecar> !grub2
<kubot> GRUB es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB - Ver !grub1 para versiones anteriores a 9.10
<qarl> Okey, probaré de nuevo
<qarl> ahora voy comentando (estoy desde otro PC)
<qarl> después de hacer lo de "grub-install --recheck /dev/sda" me aparece:
<qarl> Installation finished. No error reported.
<qarl> supuestamente reiniciando ya debería de aparecer el Grub, cierto?
<mimecar> si has seguido todos los pasos si
<qarl> voy a encederle a ver que pasa...
<qarl> Nada.. sigo en las mismas, inicia Windows 7 y pasa del Grub totalmente :S
<mimecar> ¿ese equipo es reciente?
<qarl> No puede ser que el portátil venga con alguna restricción de fábrica para que solo pueda cargar Windows y su gestor de arranque
<qarl> sip
<qarl> es un i7 de tercera generación con 8GB de RAM
<mimecar> no creo que ya tenga el "secure boot"
<qarl> Pues que crees que pueda ser?
<mimecar> no lo se
<qarl> por la BIOS puedo ver si tiene secure boot?
<mimecar> pruebalo o mira si lo tiene en el manual
<qarl> hay una opción sospechosa que pone:
<qarl> UEFI Boot: [Enabled]
<qarl> puede ser eso?
<mimecar> podría ser, aunque si lo activas igual el que no arranca es windows
<qarl> voy a probar
<qarl> no parece ser.. sigue cargando Windows
<qarl>  He encontrado alguien con un problema similar:
<qarl> http://ubuntu.5.n6.nabble.com/Cannot-see-the-Grub-screen-Kubuntu-login-after-installing-Kubuntu-12-04-alongside-Windows-7-on-Asus-p-td4987811.html
<jose__> hola
<jose__> tengo problemas con ubuntu 64 bits
<jose__> acabo de instalarlo y solo arranca editando la linea de comandos y añadiendo mem=4096M y acpi=off
<jose__> ademas qeu solo me reconoce 3.2 de los 4gb
<jose__> me puede ayudar alguien por favor?
<mimecar> ¿qué versión has puesto?
<jose__> 11.04 64bits
<mimecar> ¿por qué no has puesto la 12.04?
<jose__> no me gusta unity demasiado
<jose__> en cualquier caso, solo tenia esta
<mimecar> puedes usar otros entornos
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<jose__> aun no, acabo de instalar
<mimecar> ponlas
<jose__> como puedo hacer para no tener que editar al inicio la linea del arranque?
<jose__> y tener que añadir acpi=off ..... etc
<mimecar> modificando el archivo de configuración de grub
<jose__> sudo gedit /etc/grub
<jose__> y luego??=
<jose__> donde pongo esas lineas
<mimecar> pon las actualizaciones primero
<jose__> esta descargando
<jose__> 213 mb
<jose__> deberia solucionarse con las actualizaciones??
<mimecar> depende de si está reportado el problema
<jose__> voy a probar, a ver que tal
<jose__> ...
<vitimiti> hoy mismo tuve que cambiar el grub porque no se me apagaba
<mimecar> vitimiti: cambiar?
<vitimiti> espera, que te pongo lo que puse
<vitimiti> en lugar de acpi=force
<vitimiti> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi=force"
<vitimiti> y luego update grub
<navil> que tal buenas tardes
<vitimiti> navil, hola
<vitimiti> mimecar, no sabras de algun bot opensource... me gustaria tener alguno, mas que nada para usarlo si me sirve y si no para aprender un poco como funciona
<mimecar> puedes usar Ubottu
<vitimiti> gracias, le echare un vistazo :D
<jose__> mimecar despues de instalar las actualizaciones ...
<jose__> funciona perfecto! gracias
<mimecar> ok
<jose__> voy a seguir configurando todo
<jose__> adios
<vitimiti> al poner la ip de mi router en el navegador acaba devolviendome el mensaje de que no se puede conectar, tarda mucho en responder
<vitimiti> no me sale el mensaje de usuario y contraseña ni nada
<vitimiti> alguna idea de por que puede ser?
<Colo_ar> estara configurado para q entre sin pedirla?
<mimecar> ¿qué IP estas poniendo?
<vitimiti> la del propio router
<mimecar> ....
<vitimiti> .1.1
<mimecar> la IP es...?
<vitimiti> 192.168.1.1
<vitimiti> pero nada
<mimecar> te responde el ping a esa IP?
<vitimiti> no se hacer eso
<vitimiti> :S
<mimecar> ping ip
<vitimiti> esta recibiendo bytes
<mimecar> ¿tu router admite el control desde el navegador?
<vitimiti> si, ya lo he hecho
<Colo_ar> por wifi?
<vitimiti> si
<Colo_ar> en mi caso tamoco puedo entrar
<vitimiti> lo que me quema es que yo podia
<Colo_ar> ah entonces deberia yo nunca pude hacerlo
<vitimiti> ya, eso es lo que no entiendo
<Colo_ar> ZTE W300
<mimecar> vitimiti: ¿qué ha cambiado entonces?
<vitimiti> la contraseña para entrar, y si, se podia entrar con ella
<vitimiti> estuve varios dias asi
<vitimiti> hasta ayer
<mimecar> vitimiti: por pasos
<mimecar> te sale la página del router en el navegador si o no
<vitimiti> hoy no
<mimecar> reinicia la configuración de fábrica del router
<mimecar> es posible que te hayan entrado en el router
<vitimiti> si, eso me acaba de decir un tecnico
<vitimiti> gracias
<joro> necesito driver para la cam 208C
<joro> como encontrar lo
<joro> ?
<joro> porfavor
<GridCube> ?
<GridCube> necesita un driver especial?
<joro> no importa
<GridCube> que necesitas hacer?
<joro> necesito el driver
<GridCube> driver para que?
<joro> para poner lo como web cam ,pero es una cam de seguridad
<joro> para la camara
<joro> driver
<GridCube> es usb?
<joro> ese es la pagina mira la cam que camara es
<joro> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.cross-mark.com/images/cctv_and_webcam/wired_camera/208C.gif&imgrefurl=http://www.cross-mark.com/208cmic-mini-cctv-video-audio-security-surveillance-camera-p-1137.html&usg=___6THrIf_wAkjsJtvrHmZxoTzXrM=&h=400&w=400&sz=59&hl=bg&start=3&zoom=1&tbnid=4N9aFnixxpoF4M:&tbnh=124&tbnw=124&ei=XPtdUOPyEoGb1AWvqIG4Aw&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dcam%2B208c%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dbg%26gbv%3D2%26tbm%3Disch&um=1&itbs=1
<GridCube> como la conectas?
<GridCube> con una placa interna?
<joro> con uncamble de usb y la entrada que meto para ese tipo de camble que ves lo que lleva la cam
<GridCube> me tengo que ir un rato
<GridCube> alguien mas te ayudara, suerte :)
<joro> quien sera?
<joro> como hablo con el?
<mimecar> la tarjeta de entrada de vídeo te funciona en linux?
<joro> yes
<joro> si
<joro> si pero yo  entro con usb
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> la cámara te da las señales de vídeo
<joro> no
<mimecar> es lo que sale en la foto
<joro> me farta driver
<joro> seguro
<joro> me preguntas que si es la cam que te sale en la foto?
<mimecar> si
<joro> en la pagina esa http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.cross-mark.com/images/cctv_and_webcam/wired_camera/208C.gif&imgrefurl=http://www.cross-mark.com/208cmic-mini-cctv-video-audio-security-surveillance-camera-p-1137.html&usg=___6THrIf_wAkjsJtvrHmZxoTzXrM=&h=400&w=400&sz=59&hl=bg&start=3&zoom=1&tbnid=4N9aFnixxpoF4M:&tbnh=124&tbnw=124&ei=XPtdUOPyEoGb1AWvqIG4Aw&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dcam%2B208c%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dbg%26gbv%3D2%26tbm%3Disch&um=1&itbs=1
<joro> si es esa la cam
<joro> siii,es esa la cam
<joro> laves?
<mimecar> la imagen muestra que la cámara tiene como salida vídeo
<mimecar> no usb
<joro> si es asi ,pero yo la conecto con un usb cambre
<joro> camble y chinch
<mimecar> eso es diferente
<joro> esplicame lo?
<mimecar> tu problema no es con la cámara
<mimecar> es con el adaptador que estas usando
<joro> que adaptador
<joro> que adaptador?
<joro> te refieres el camble?
<joro> cable del usb'
<joro> ?
<mimecar> ¿la cámara tiene como salidas las señales de vídeo si o no?
<joro> espera
<joro> ese es el camble que ultilizo para conectar la ma en el pc
<joro> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://allegro.twojemiejsce.pl/iness/!!!!!NOWE/!!!!!ZABAWKI/mata-tv/3.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.swistak.pl/a5057916,MATA-DO-TANCZENIA-COIL-2W1-POD-TV-I-PC-GRA-DVD-PL.html&usg=__0FX2PDRuOAF9N9lFpC3piHeqAyc=&h=258&w=400&sz=35&hl=bg&start=12&zoom=1&tbnid=O50UbLVHw_NYRM:&tbnh=80&tbnw=124&ei=tP1dUJq7F6jX0QXUyYDQDQ&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dusb%2Band%2Bchinch%26hl%3Dbg%26gbv%3D2%26tbm%3Disch&itbs=1
<joro> mira el cable en esa pagina
<mimecar> por qué pones esos enlaces tan largos?
<joro> perdon es es e
<joro> es ese
<mimecar> busca si ese modelo de adaptador está soportado en linux
<joro> http://allegro.twojemiejsce.pl/iness/!!!!!NOWE/!!!!!ZABAWKI/mata-tv/3.jpg
<joro> mira ese camble
<mimecar> pero el problema no tiene relación con la cámara sino con el adaptador
<joro> que adaptador te refieresesplicame lo
<mimecar> ....
<mimecar> la imagen que has puesto
<maestrolinux> usb a video compuesto
<mimecar> eso es un adaptador de vídeo compuesto y salida usb
<maestrolinux> ?¿¿
<joro> si asi es
<mimecar> busca si ese adaptador está soportado en ubuntu
<maestrolinux> como mandas el video por usb
<maestrolinux> claro que no
<maestrolinux> ni en win ni es mac
<joro> entonces
<joro> ese cmble no vale para esa cam?
<joro> o ese adaptador
<joro> ?
<maestrolinux> no podes mandar video compuesto desde usb
<joro> vale
<joro> dime
<joro> que adaptador debo ultilizar para esa cam?
<mimecar> maestrolinux: hay tarjetas que convierten las señales
<maestrolinux> usb a video compuesto
<maestrolinux> =?=
<mimecar> si
<maestrolinux> yo hago edicion de video y nunca vi
<maestrolinux> a ver
<joro> no te entiendo
<joro> puedo encontrar alguna forma da conectar la cam
<joro> en mi pc?
<mimecar> joro: has buscado si está soportado en ubuntu si o no
<maestrolinux> ahh pero con hard
<mimecar> el adaptador
<joro> no los entiendo
<joro> para nada
<joro> losiento
<maestrolinux> joro mandame una foto del cable
<joro> decir me
<maestrolinux> completo
<mimecar> joro: modelo del adaptador + ubuntu
<maestrolinux> o del hard
<mimecar> buscalo en google
<joro> http://allegro.twojemiejsce.pl/iness/!!!!!NOWE/!!!!!ZABAWKI/mata-tv/3.jpg
<maestrolinux> en google no existe
<joro> es ese el cable
<mimecar> joro: esa es una parte del cable
<maestrolinux> esas son las 2 puntas
<maestrolinux> si un hard intermedio
<joro> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.cross-mark.com/images/cctv_and_webcam/wired_camera/208C.gif&imgrefurl=http://www.cross-mark.com/208cmic-mini-cctv-video-audio-security-surveillance-camera-p-1137.html&usg=___6THrIf_wAkjsJtvrHmZxoTzXrM=&h=400&w=400&sz=59&hl=bg&start=3&zoom=1&tbnid=4N9aFnixxpoF4M:&tbnh=124&tbnw=124&ei=XPtdUOPyEoGb1AWvqIG4Aw&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dcam%2B208c%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dbg%26gbv%3D2%26tbm%3Disch&um=1&itbs=1
<joro> es esa la cam
<joro> les mando el cable y la cam
<joro> haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<joro> mira
<maestrolinux> ok esa cam se conecta
<mimecar> joro: dejalo
<maestrolinux> por rca
<mimecar> tu cámara funciona
<joro> si
<joro> funcciona
<mimecar> el adaptador que usas no
<joro> la probe en la tele
<maestrolinux> ok necesita un hard
<mimecar> busca el modelo del adaptador + ubuntu
<joro> me funcciona el la tela
<joro> tele
<maestrolinux> claro para la tv si
<mimecar> si no te funciona, busca en google otro convertidor que funcione
<maestrolinux> pero para pc necesitas una capturadora
<maestrolinux> noooo
<maestrolinux> joro aca tenes
<maestrolinux> http://www.officemarket.es/image/cache/data/cable_de_captura_de_audio_y_video_s-video_y_compuesto_a_usb_con_soporte_twain-500x500.jpg
<maestrolinux> necesitas una capturadora con entrada rca
<maestrolinux> para que haga de tv
<maestrolinux> no se si me entendes
<joro> si si
<joro> mostrare aen la tienda eso
<joro> cable
<joro> y
<joro> les preguntare
<joro> si tienes ccables de ese
<maestrolinux> ok puede ser pci o usb pero necesitas una capturado
<joro> como se llama ese cble?
<maestrolinux> hay unas usb baratas
<maestrolinux> con el cable solo no va
<maestrolinux> ojo poray te conviene comprar una camarita usb directa
<joro> ya oero esa resolucion es perfectaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<joro> por eso la quiero a esa cam
<joro> entiendes?
<maestrolinux> ok comprate una placa pci encore tv
<joro> es un portatil
<joro> no es un pc de mesa
<maestrolinux> ahh
<joro> que puedo hacer
<maestrolinux> te paso una que anda re bien en linux
<joro> comprar me el cable ese
<joro> que me pasaras?
<maestrolinux> http://ar.kworld-global.com/files/UB430-AF_product_04_513359212_thumb.jpg
<maestrolinux> si podes compra esa
<maestrolinux> tiene tele radio - tele digital y entrada rca
<maestrolinux> y anda sola en linux sin instalar nada
<joro> y yo no puedo comprar me solamente una entrada RCA?
<mimecar> joro: a donde lo conectarías entonces?
<maestrolinux> al rca
<mimecar> la tarjeta / cable lo tendrás que comprar
<maestrolinux> esa trae el cable
<maestrolinux> asi es como viene
<joro> entonces debo comprar todo?
<maestrolinux> vos pedi una capturadora usb
<maestrolinux> jora de que pais sos
<joro> y me daran eso que es con el radio,la tele y la RCA?
<joro> españa
<mimecar> joro: ves a una tienda y que te asesoren
<mimecar> la conversación ya no tiene mucha relación con ubuntu
<joro> ok
<joro> gracias
<joro> muchas gracias
<maestrolinux> ok
<juank> hola
<GridCube> !hola juank
<kubot> juank: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<juank> algunos de los presentes ha instalado ubuntu en una notebook toshiba?
<ivedci89> auxilio
<ivedci89> The system is running in low-graphics mode
<ivedci89> your screen, graphics card, and input device settings could not be detectly correctly. you will need to configure these yourself.
<GridCube> geeeeeeeeeeeeeenial
<ivedci89> el que es genial GridCube
<ivedci89> :-(
<ivedci89> encima en google no encuentro nada acorde
<ivedci89> a mi problema
<GridCube> necesito instalar php4 en una maquina y solo tengo los debs de php5
<GridCube> no tengo ganas de luchar con eso ahora
<ivedci89> your screen, graphics card, and input device settings could not be detectly correctly. you will need to configure these yourself.
<ivedci89> Fatal server error: no screens found
<GridCube> D:
<GridCube> eso es malo
<GridCube> ivedci89, tenes un archivo en /etc/X11/ llamado xorg.conf?
<GridCube> si lo tenes renombralo a otra cosa tipo xorg.conf.old
<GridCube> y rebootea
<ivedci89> ok
<ivedci89> vere
<ivedci89> y si no esta?
<ivedci89> listo reiniciando
<ivedci89> GridCube:  reiniciando
<GridCube> kk
<ivedci89> otra vez lo mismo... que hgo?
<ivedci89> jeje
<ivedci89> con la diferencia que ahora no puedo selecccionar con el puntero, no existe...
<GridCube> mmhm
<GridCube> que mal
<GridCube> ivedci89,
<GridCube> en el boot elegi una version vieja del kernel
<GridCube> una version anterior
<ivedci89> es que es un equipo en el que hace pco le instale ubuntu SOLO
<ivedci89> no tengo aacceso al grub
<ivedci89> entendes
<ivedci89> GridCube: q
<ivedci89> ahora entre en modo consola
<ivedci89> y le di a actualizar
<GridCube> ivedci89, tenes acceso a grub si apretas tab durante el boot
<ivedci89> ok
<ivedci89> y si instlo nvidia-current ??
<ivedci89> pues lo de Tab no funciono
<ivedci89> solo tengo acceso al login consola
<jose__> esto parece una zona zombie
<ivedci89> jose__:
<ivedci89> q?
<jose__> este canal:P
<jose__> es que uso linux mint pero en ese canal hablan solo ingles
<jose__> tengo un problema con caja el fork de nautilus
<jose__> http://pastebin.com/tYpY7fHr
<jose__> creo que sucede por haber hecho que caja pueda sincronizar con dropbox
<ivedci89> ufa... no tengo ide, me gustaria ayudarte, pues estoy disponible, pero ni idea
<ivedci89> solo uso ubuntuone
<jose__> mmm si en mint funciona pero me gusta dropox
<jose__> bueno el bug solo pasa cuando habro caja como root
<jose__> bueno de todos modos gracias chao
<faig> tengo cuatro controladores graficos para nvidia, que me recominedan instalar?
<faig> 173 estoy instalando
<piero1> quiero actualizar el rhitmbox  y se que tengo que  escribir esto  °°sudo apt-get install rhytmbox°°°
<piero1> pero en donde lo escribo
<piero1> alguien me ayuda, soy nuevo en ubuntu
<vitimiti> piero1,
<vitimiti> pulsas ctrl+alt+t para abrir la terminal
<vitimiti> pones ahi los comandos
<vitimiti> con sudo te pide contraseña
<piero1> gracias varon
<piero1> y como le escribo para actualizar el flashplayer
<piero1> lo tengo muy lento el flash
<piero1> vitimiti
<vitimiti> haz
<vitimiti> sudo apt-get update
<vitimiti> y luego
<vitimiti> sudo apt-get upgrade
<vitimiti> eso te actualiza todos los paquetes que tengas
<piero1> solo quiero actualizar el flash ps
<vitimiti> pues usas lo mismo que para el rhythembox pero con flash
<vitimiti> no si el nombre del paquete sera flash
<vitimiti> no, no es ese..
<vitimiti> a ver
<piero1> sale invalido
<vitimiti> a ver
<vitimiti> prueba con este
<vitimiti> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<piero1> esto me salio  flashplugin-installer ya está en su versión más reciente.
<piero1> 0 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 66 no actualizados.
#ubuntu-es 2012-09-23
<vitimiti> necesitas hacer sudo apt-get upgrade
<vitimiti> y el flash ya esta actualizado
<vitimiti> igual te va lento porque necesitas actualizar
<piero1> lo tengo muy lento el flash, cuando juego un simple juego en flasplayer esta muy lento
<vitimiti> tienes 66 paquetes sin actualizar
<vitimiti> en serio, deberias hacer el upgrade
<piero1> lo q pasa q cuando actualizo siempre se me mete virus
<vitimiti> o.o?
<vitimiti> como es eso?
<piero1> las actualizaciones me vienen con virus
<piero1> las 8 veces q he actualizado todas con virus
<vitimiti> eso no lo he visto nunca, ahi si que no te puedo ayudar
<piero1> en el lapso de 3 anos
<piero1> ahorita lo actualizo
<piero1> y despues te cuento
<piero1> creo q entrare con windows, por q siempre me sucede lo mismo
<piero1> siempre actualizo y por algun lugar me entra el malware
<vitimiti> has probado a usar cosas como rkhunter y clamav para encontrar el problema?
<piero1> el sistema se me pone mas lenta y ya no puedo entar a ninguna carpeta
<piero1> bueno hare la actualizacion, luego te cuento como fue
<piero1> igual de lento el flash
<piero1> ya lo actualze ubuntu
<piero1> q me recomienda ud
<vitimiti> y donde esta el malware?
<piero1> ahora si no sucedio, hasta con miedo lo actualse
<vitimiti> y que es lo que te falla ahora?
<piero1> el problema es el flash en juegos simples en flash
<vitimiti> en internet?
<piero1> si
<vitimiti> puede ser de tu conexion?
<piero1> tengo banda ancha de cable
<vitimiti> usas firefox?
<piero1> en windows todo bien
<piero1> si
<piero1> pero en ubuntu muy lento trabaja el flasplayer
<vitimiti> estas seguro de que has ido a complementos y puesto el complemento flash y tal?
<piero1> claro
<piero1> puedo borrar el flash
<piero1> y ponerlo otravez
<piero1> tu q opinas
<vitimiti> no se, prueba, a mi el flash nunca me ha dado problemas
<piero1> como borro el flash ps
<vitimiti> pues
<vitimiti> sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-installer
<vitimiti> y luego
<vitimiti> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<piero1> ok
<piero1> ahorita lo hago
<piero1> gracias carnal
<vitimiti> te va mejor?
<piero1> ahorita hare esa operacion
<piero1> dame un minuto
<Souchiro> hasta el lunes :D
<vitimiti> ta mañana
<xangua> a alguien se le ha estado crasheando firefox de repente¿¿ me pasa cada vez que quiero entrar a las preferencias o incluso cuando le doy clic derecho>personalizar; ya he incluso borrado mi perfil anterior y en el nuevo sigue pasando
<Colo_ar> firefox esta cada vez mas lento
<eliricci1> hola alguien sabe cómo hacer para sincronizar automaticamente como lo hace ubuntuONE pero sin subir a un servidor externo???
<eliricci1> 50 personas y nadie contesta?
<debsan> ivedci89-eliricc, no se si es exactamente lo que buscas, pero averiguá sobre unison
<rengo2> Soy rengo ya se caer el otro solo
<Hjonthn> buenas!
<Hjonthn> hay alguien?
<Hjonthn> necesito al mas hacker de todos
<Hjonthn> xD
<Eisenhorn> Hola, alguien por ahi?
<juan__> Hola
<Eisenhorn> hola
<juan__> Estoy intentando ejecutar el programa Ubuncleaner desde el Terminal pero no soy capaz
<Eisenhorn> No he utilizado nunca Ubuncleaner
<juan__> En realidad es un script
<juan__> Perdon. El script es Ubucleaner
<Eisenhorn> y no eres capaz por que?
<juan__> Eso quisiera yo saber
<Eisenhorn> cuando ejecutas que mensaje te sale?
<juan__> Error: must be root
<juan__> Sigo lo que me indican en Internet
<juan__> :
<juan__> Coloco el script en el escritorio
<juan__> abro el Terminal
<juan__> navego al escritorio
<juan__> tecleo: sudo chmod +x ./71529-ubucleaner.sh
<juan__> y me pide la contraseña de usuario
<juan__> se la pongo
<juan__> y luego tecleo: ./71529-ubucleaner.sh
<juan__> y me da el error
<Eisenhorn> y el error cual es?
<juan__> Error: must be root es lo que me pone en letras rojas
<juan__> Exiting en amarillas
<Eisenhorn> al ejecutar
<Eisenhorn> pon
<Eisenhorn> sudo ./71529-ubucleaner.sh
<juan__> Pues ahora que lo dices... quizás sea eso. Pero conste que de donde lo he copiado no pone nada de Sudo
<juan__> Lo he visto en este sitio: http://ubuntulife.wordpress.com/2008/07/24/mantener-limpio-nuestro-sistema-ubuntu/
<juan__> Voy a intentarlo de nuevo a ver
<Eisenhorn> tiene que ser eso
<juan__> Era eso
<juan__> Muchas gracias
<juan__> Aunque me ha valido de poca cosa
<juan__> el programa que ejecuta, no encuentra la mitad de las ordenes
<juan__> Muchas gracias Eisenhorn
<Eisenhorn> de nada
<juan__> ¿Que programa de mantenimiento de sistema me recomendais? Es que este que he intentado usar no hace nada
<Eisenhorn> creo que ubuntweak o algo asi
<Eisenhorn> tenia opción para eso
<juan__> Si, ese me suena pero hay que tener cuidado
<juan__> Por mi inexperiencia debería de ser algo que borre lo realmente innecesario
<juan__> Y a lo mejor si yo meto la mano, borro mas de la cuenta
<juan__> y la lio parda
<Eisenhorn> hombre, yo te lo recomiendo
<juan__> Si se agradece, vaya que si.
<Eisenhorn> antes de borrar, investiga un poco o pregunta
<juan__> Lo que me interesaria borrar es lo que queda por ahí huérfano. No se si habrá mucho o poco
<Eisenhorn> es que eso es dificil
<Eisenhorn> porque al desinstalar algo
<Eisenhorn> a veces no se te va a eliminar todo
<juan__> De momento he instalado el Ubuntweak
<juan__> y por lo que veo tengo bastante porqueria
<Eisenhorn> suele pasar
<Eisenhorn> por el tema de las actualizaciones
<juan__> Bueno, lo he limpiado y esto parece que sigue en pie.
<juan__> Habia nueve nucleos antiguos. Y yo sin saberlo.
<juan__> Venga, un saludo a todos y hasta la próxima.
<Eisenhorn> adios
<juan__> bye
<vitimiti> hola
<damuru> buen dia para todos!!!
<damuru> tengo un problema con xubuntu 12.04
<damuru> me da este error
<damuru> unable to launch "startxfce4" X session ----- "startxfce4" not found; falling back to default session.
<mimecar> damuru: interpretas lo que te dice el error?
<damuru> en verdad que nop
<mimecar> ¿existe en tu sistema startxfce4?
<damuru> pues instale el xubuntu y luego de actualizar la utilice de manera impecable
<damuru> pero ahora inicie la maquina y me sale este eror
<mimecar> ¿qué has modificado en el sistema?
<damuru> pues instale libreoffice, audacius
<mimecar> ¿estas usando repositorios de PPA?
<damuru> si instale sesde synaptic
<mimecar> ?
<mimecar> has añadido repositorios de PPA si o no
<damuru> nop
<mimecar> reinstala el metapaquete xubuntu-desktop
<damuru> ok como le hago?
<mimecar> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<damuru> ok pero en la ventanita que en el mensaje dice okay
<damuru> y si doy clic queda la pantalla con el cursor nada mas
<damuru> como puedo ir a la consola?
<mimecar> abre una consola y pon el comando
<damuru> pero como lo hago? me queda tod negro y solo el cursor
<mimecar> control + alt + f2
<mimecar> inicia sesión y pon el comando
<damuru> ok
<damuru> buenisimo ya quedo listo
<damuru> se ve que borre algun programa que no puedo
<ELETRONICO_HW> hola buen dia a todos
<vitimiti> ELETRONICO_HW, hola
<ELETRONICO_HW> hola
<ELETRONICO_HW> vitimiti,
<ELETRONICO_HW> me podrias ayudar con la instalacion de wordpress?
<vitimiti> :S
<vitimiti> no se nada de eso
<ELETRONICO_HW> xd
<ELETRONICO_HW> alguien sabe algo sobre wordpress'???
<vitimiti> ELETRONICO_HW, he encontrado esto, mira a ver si te sirve http://ubuntulife.wordpress.com/2007/05/01/instalacion-de-wordpress-en-ubuntu/
<ELETRONICO_HW> instale wordpress pero no entiendo pq debo colocar wordpress , me explico : www.mipagina.com/wordpresss
<vitimiti> 404 XD
<ELETRONICO_HW> vitimiti, ?
<vitimiti> me dice que no se puede encontrar la pagina
<egb-admon> hola, he instalado u12.04 pero tengo un problema, al poner cualquier programa de sonido, dragon, mplayer, vlc etc. cada cierto tiempo se queda reververeando, repitiendo el sonido... alguien sabe de que va el problema?
<mimecar> egb-admon: ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<egb-admon> mimecar: si
<mimecar> ¿creando un usuario nuevo en el sistema te pasa?
<egb-admon> mimecar: si
<mimecar> ¿qué sistema de audio estas usando en KDE? (Gstreamer, Vlc, etc)
<egb-admon> mimecar: ahhh no entiendo, estoy buscando como listar los componentes...
<mimecar> entra en las opciones de audio de KDE
<mimecar> y en una de las pestañas puedes seleccionar el sistema de audio
<egb-admon> pera...
<egb-admon> mimecar: entro en configuracion de sistema, audio, y solo hay un dispositivo s/e ... no permite cambios...
<mimecar> si tienes instalado vlc, te tienen que salir gstreamer y vlc como motores de audio
<egb-admon> y como salgo, desintalando gstreamer ?
<mimecar> no, selecciona vlc
<egb-admon> el problema es que ocurre con todos las aplicaciones de sonido..., es mas si pongo un vido desde google ... hace lo mismo....
<mimecar> si desinstalas gstreamer, medio sistema va detas
<mimecar> si tienes instalado kubuntu, reinstala el metapaquete de kubuntu
<mimecar> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<mimecar> si te falta algo te lo pondrá
<egb-admon> no tengo instalado kubuntu, tengo gnome....
<mimecar> no habías puesto que estabas en kde?
<mimecar> error mio
<egb-admon> que va...
<mimecar> dragon player es un programa de kde
<mimecar> me he confundido ahí
<egb-admon> si pero funciona igual
<mimecar> no recuerdo si era gstreamer-properties para editar el comportamiento de gstreamer
<egb-admon> si, es ese
<egb-admon> en salida tengo autodetectar igual en entrada...
<mimecar> puedes seleccionar otras salidas?
<egb-admon> si,
<egb-admon> alsa, oss , pulse audio y personalizar.
<mimecar> prueba con los 3 y mira si sale el fallo
<egb-admon> vale,
<oppeqq> muy buenos dias, una pregunta como creo un lanzador, mejor dicho como invoco un programa desde un lanzador si en la terminal para ejecutarlo tengo que poner ./programa  ????
<oppeqq> ya prove /ruta/ruta/programa.sh
<oppeqq> y nada
<mimecar> si tiene permisos de ejecución funciona
<oppeqq> ok deja checo mimecar
<oppeqq> mmm si tiene la opcion de ejecutarse como un programa, pero no /ruta/ruta/programa.sh no me lo ejectua pero si me ejecuta desde la carpeta del programa invocandolo como ./programa alguna idea?
<mimecar> si tienes permiso de ejecución y pones la ruta al script funciona
<mimecar> siempre que el script haga algo claro
<oppeqq> gracias mimar, ya funko, estaba poniendo solo la ruta a mi directorio de usuario, pero ya puse desde la raiz /home/usuario/etc/etc/programa.sh
<oppeqq> ahora que pasa si en el lanzador pongo el amperson &  al final de la instruccion, & sirve para que libere la terminal pero en un lanzador sera conveniente utilizarlo?
<mimecar> no
<oppeqq> ok gracias, un vez mas mimecar
<mimecar> ok
<Salgado> hola
<Salgado> alguien aqui ha podido montar corrctamente ubuntu 12 en una hp pavilion con procesador intel de 2da generacion?
<mimecar> !alguien
<kubot> La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<mimecar> Salgado: con tanta información del problema es complicado
<Salgado> alguien usa aqui ubuntu 12 sobre una notebook hp?
<mimecar> Salgado: aún no has dicho el problema
<Salgado> alguien sabe como configurar las teclas del brillo en una notebook hp pavilion g4-1064la y en especial ha podido configurar el touchpad con el boton de bloqueo de tacto?
<Salgado> depronto esta es la pc http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c02714160&tmp_task=prodinfoCategory&lc=es&dlc=es&cc=cl&lang=es&product=5077266
<mimecar> ¿estas con ubuntu 12.04?
<Salgado> si
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<Salgado> si
<Salgado> de ehcho hatsa los drivers graficos para la tarjeta hd3000 de intel de segunda generacion la tengo
<mimecar> ¿puedes ajustar el brillo desde las herramientas del sistema?
<Salgado> si eso si
<mimecar> ¿por qué no usas el driver libre?
<Salgado> solo que cuando reinicio la pc
<Salgado> queda de una apagada la pantalla  y toca estar cuadrando el brillo siempre
<Salgado> y lo del driver que te digo es libre
<Salgado> mira: http://elmasimo.blogspot.com/2011/10/intel-hd-3000-segunda-generacion.html
<mimecar> las tarjetas de intel no son muy potentes
<mimecar> si has añadido un ppa no estas con los drivers que tiene el sistema
<Salgado> pero con esa configuracion del link que acabo de pasrte queda todo afull
<Salgado> tengo los drivers de intel que dan soporte los mismos de intel
<mimecar> pero no son los drivers que vienen con el sistema
<Salgado> aunque hay drivers actualizados desde http://intellinuxgraphics.org/
<Salgado> exacto no lo son
<Salgado> son los del fabricante
<Salgado> pero esos me funcionan muy bien
<Salgado> lo del brilo y lo del touchpad son mi principal problema
<Salgado> brilo
<mimecar> ¿puedes modificar el brillo usando comandos de consola?
<Salgado> si
<Salgado> subir, bajar y cosas asi si
<mimecar> haz un script y ejecutalo al inicio del sistema
<Salgado> cuando apagas o reinicias la pc no te guarda la configuracion
<Salgado> y me sale apagada la pantalla xD
<mimecar> ejecutalo al inicio
<Salgado> y con es me guardara la configuracion que yo le dje siempre
<Salgado> asi sea que le dije el brillo a la mitad y luego se lo cambie y reinicie
<Salgado> supongo qu eme guarda los cambios
<Salgado> y frente al inconveniente del touchpad y el boton de tacto que te comentaba que al pusarlo dos veces deberia bloquearlo y encender un led de color naranja
<Salgado> como podria resolverlo?
<mimecar> de donde sacas ese comportamiento?
<Salgado> es que la pc me vino con windows
<Salgado> y alla hace eso ademas de que en los manuales lo dice
<Salgado> aca ese boton es como un hundido que se ubica a la esquina izquierda adentro del touchpad
<mimecar> lo hará si tiene programas axuiliares
<mimecar> si no está contemplado en el driver...
<Salgado> eso del tacto en el caso de windows se instala un driver
<Salgado> que corresonde a touchpad
<Salgado> panel tactil synaptics
<Salgado> ven, ahora que observo aqui en windows
<Salgado> hay dos aplicaciones siempre activas que permiten hacer eso del boton
<Salgado> sera que existira una manera de hacer correr eso en ubuntu?
<mimecar> con el driver genérico no es sencillo
<Salgado> porque con el programa NDISwrapper intente meterlos pero sale una incompatibilidad y error
<mimecar> no te funcionará
<Salgado> que se podria hacer entonces para eso?
<mimecar> buscar en google y tener suerte
<Salgado> tu como dedujiste d euna que era por una aplicacion que traia el driver??
<mimecar> el touchpad te funciona, las cosas extras van con driver
<Salgado> si
<Salgado> como podri buscar en google?
<mimecar> portatil + ubuntu
<Salgado> espero que alguien ya halla podido resolver eso
<Salgado> esto podria servir. http://ubuntuentoluca.blogspot.com/2011/10/activardesactivar-touchpad-en-ubuntu.html
<Salgado> ?
<ELETRONICO_HW> como puedo exportar mi pagina wordpress?
<mimecar> depende lo que entiendas por exportar
<ELETRONICO_HW> mimecar, te explico...
<ELETRONICO_HW> realize una pagina en wordpress ( en windows ) usando xampp server
<mimecar> ¿tiene relación con ubuntu?
<ELETRONICO_HW> tengo la carpeta wordpress
<ELETRONICO_HW> si
<ELETRONICO_HW> pq tengo un servidor web con wordpress
<ELETRONICO_HW> en ubuntu
<ELETRONICO_HW> nose como exportar
<ELETRONICO_HW> :S
<mimecar> copia archivos y bases de datos
<qarl> Buenas noches
<qarl> Utilizo gnome-shell y me gustaría que eclipse me apareciese cuando lo busco (pantalla que sale cuando vas a la esquina superior izquierda)
<qarl> resulta que eclipse lo tengo en el Home descomprimido tal cual de la web. La razón por la que no lo instalo de forma normal (desde el centro de software/apt-get) es porque no está la última versión
<MrTulias> qarl, ¿sólo lo has descomprimido? Te faltaría compilarlo.
<mimecar> crea una entrada de menú
<qarl> No, no hay que compilarlo
<qarl> viene ya el programa listo para ejecutar, es más si abro el fichero "eclipse" se ejecuta la aplicación sin ningún problema
<debsan> qarl, podrías hacer un link en la carpeta /usr/bin al ejecutable en tu home. eso lo haces con ln -s
<qarl> voy a ver
<qarl> gracias! ;)
<qarl> ahora escribo "eclipse" en la terminal y se ejecuta
<qarl> pero no me lo encuentra gnome-shell :S
<ELETRONICO_HW> alguien sabe sobre mysql ?
<qarl> y tampoco me deja añadirlo como "acceso directo" en la barra que aparece en la izquierda
<ELETRONICO_HW> si importo uma base de datos con el mismo nombre puede dar problema? con wordpress
<debsan> qarl, podrías hacer un acceso directo y ponerlo en /usr/share/applications, pero seguramente no es lo correcto.
<qarl> es que he buscado a ver si hay alguna forma de que lo pille gnome shell pero no encuentro nada
<qarl> voy a probar lo que dices
<mimecar> ELETRONICO_HW: tu que crees si te va a dar problemas
<mimecar> ELETRONICO_HW: las dudas que no sean de ubuntu hazlas en café
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<qarl> he creado un enlace simbólico del ejecutable de eclipse en /usr/share/applications pero nada, sigue sin aparecerme :S
<mimecar> crea una entrada de escritorio para Eclipse
<debsan> qarl, pero yo te decía un accedo directo no un enlace simboĺico
<debsan> eso que dice mimecar
<qarl> ahh entiendo
<qarl> voy a probar
<omikron4>  /join #ubuntu-es-cafe
<qarl> como se crea un lanzador en Ubuntu 12.04??
<qarl> antes si no recuerdo mal estaba en el menú contextual
<debsan> qarl, un lanzador es un archivo de texto con ciertos parametros
<debsan> http://askubuntu.com/questions/72535/creating-desktop-files-to-use-on-the-open-with-other-application-tab
<omikron4> creo que si lo ejecutas, ya tienes la ventana en el dash, entonces boton derecho mantener en el lanzador.. creo que es asi.. qarl
<debsan> qarl, ahí hay un ejemplo para abrir vim
<qarl> perfecto debsan :)
<qarl> no me sale cuando lo busco tecleando con gnome shell pero ya por lo menos lo he podido añadir como favorito a la barra
<bootess> buenas noches, saludos
<ArletteC> Hola
<ArletteC> Una preguntilla :3
<ArletteC> Tengo un problemilla con la web cam :(
<ArletteC> mimecar, ¿cómo puedo configurar mi cámara?
<mimecar> tendrás que decir para intentar resolver el problema por tu cuenta
<mimecar> decir lo que has hecho
<ArletteC> ok
<ArletteC> Leí en el foro que debía instalar Chesse, lo instalé y no funciono.
<mimecar> ¿qué más?
<ArletteC> Pues nada más, eso lo hice hace poco.
<ArletteC> Por eso vine y decidí preguntar.
<mimecar> ¿has buscado el modelo de tu cámara + ubuntu en google?
<ArletteC> Lo pensé... Pero no lo hice, como ya escribí, preferí preguntar aquí para no cometer errores.
<mimecar> aprenderás más si lo haces
<mimecar> la búsqueda y preguntas las dudas
<ArletteC> Pues sí
<BreoganGal> hola
<BreoganGal> com puedo hacer una copia de mi disco duro a traves de un cable de red?
<BreoganGal> ?¿
<cousteau> clonez... vaya, se fue
<cousteau> (bueno, si alguien lo necesita, creo que lo que suele usarse es CloneZilla)
<BreoganGal> hola?
<ELETRONICO_HW> hola
<BreoganGal> estoy intentando comaprtir archivos de un pc a otro a traves de un cable de red cruzado
<BreoganGal> pues tengo que hacer una copia del disco
<BreoganGal> pero no doy conectado los dos pcs
<BreoganGal> uso ubuntu 12.04 en los dos
<BreoganGal> ideas?
#ubuntu-es 2013-09-16
<camilong> hola nesecito ayuda para recuperar archivos perdidos en un formateo de mi disco duro
<camilong> estoy usando photorec
<atl> si cada vez que me concecto a mi router a alguien ya conectado lo desconectan de el, seria problema de mi configuracion de red en ubuntu o en el router?
<Xavier89> hola
<Xavier89> como hago para montar una iso, con permisos de lectura para un usuario?
<crasshv4> hola com,pañeros
<crasshv4> me estoy volviendo loco , no puedo formatear la tarjeta sd
<crasshv4> todo el rato error, incluso usando gparted
<abailarri> Hola. Estoy tratando de usar el comando scp pero me devuelve un error de que no tengo permisos, pero en ningun momento me pide la contraseña. Alguien me puede orientar?
<crasshv4> ya lo e conseguido...
<crasshv4> al final e arrancado live cd con hirens boot , pero qeria haberlo echo desde mi ubuntu , pero burno
<thel0w3r> Hola
<thel0w3r> Necesito ayuda con mi Ubuntu de 64 bits
<thel0w3r> Teneis tiempo para ayudarme?
<Voidnull> hola
<Voidnull> tengo un problema cuando intento acceder a mi pc dice error file not founded; grub rescue
<cachencho> hola, tengo 13.04 ¿como puedo comprobar el sistema? se ha vuelto algo inestable, me aparece seguido un a ventana de "lo sentimos, ubuntu...."
<cachencho> ¿como tengo que actuar?
<cachencho> tilde y mando el reporte
<cachencho> pero debe haber algo que yo pueda hacer
<successus_clase> salud o/
<GridCube> \o
<Pascuas> Buenas tardes. ¿Alguien puede ayudarme, por favor? Tengo GNU/Linux, pero intentaba instalar Win7 en una partición, lo he intentado con GParted y con un Live-CD, pero parece que no puedo solucionarlo, el caso es que al intentar seleccionar una partición para instalar Win7 me dice (por cierto, tengo Win8 de fábrica en otra partición): "No se puede instalar Windows en este disco. El disco seleccionado tiene el estilo de partició
<Pascuas> este espacio de disco duro. El fabricante de equipo original (OEM) ya reservó la partición".
<mimecar> por qué no dejas W8?
<Pascuas> Lo quiero dejar en una partición
<mimecar> redimensiona la partición de windows e instala ubuntu en el hueco
<GridCube> ^
<Xago> hola a todos
<GridCube> !hola | Xago
<kubot> Xago: Hola!, Bienvenido a #Ubuntu-es. Aquí puedes hacer todas las preguntas que necesites y ayudar cuando puedas también! Puedes leer las normas del canal en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es
<Xago> una pregunta para mimecar, pero que podría responder cualquier...ayer corrí el comando "sudo find / -type f  iname "nombre_archivo" -delete"
<Xago> y borré los archivos sin siquiera darme cuenta :o
<GridCube> D:
<Xago> tengo forma de recuperar los archivos ejecutados?
<GridCube> porque diantres harias eso
<Xago> :(
<GridCube> D:
<GridCube> no
<Xago> no me dí cuenta...copié y pegué :(
<GridCube> D:
<GridCube> mal echo
<mimecar> la próxima vez pensarás antes de ejecutar cosas con sudo y delete
<Xago> lo sé ....ya no me retes :P
<mimecar> tenías una copia de seguridad de los datos importantes?
<Xago> estuve más de 3 horas hoy, recuperando archivos de dropbox :D
<GridCube> Xago, tendras que usar algo como testdisk para recuperar los archivos
<Xago> algunos de estos, estaban solo en mi disco sin respaldo
<Xago> imagino que eran los menos importantes :D
<Xago> eso espero ;)
 * GridCube no sabe
<mimecar> Xago, aún te ha pasado poco
<Xago> jajaja....
<Xago> imaginé que dirías algo así
<Xago> GridCube, y dónde esta esa herramienta? testdisk?
<GridCube> Xago, sudo apt-get install testdisk
<Xago> lo encontré en el Ubuntu Software Center
<Xago> :)
<GridCube> Xago, http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Paso_A_Paso
<Xago> GridCube, funciona de maravillas. Estoy corriendo el módulo "photorec" y me permite especificar la extensión de los archivos que necesito recuperar. :D
<Xago> ya tiene 167 recuperados hasta ahora :P
<Xago> muchas gracias por la indicación GridCube
<GridCube> Xago, acordate que tenes que tirar los archivos a un disco distinto al que estas escaneando si no vas a corromper los datos
 * xoan buenas
<GridCube> boinas
<thel0w3r> Hola
<thel0w3r> Necesito ayuda con Ubuntu 64 bits
<Acro> pregunta
<thel0w3r> Bueno, necesito instalar el paquete liblcms2-2:i386 para jugar a un juego
<thel0w3r> pero cuando lo voy a instalar me dice que me va a borrar 82 paquetes
<thel0w3r> y entre ellos Libreoffice que no quiero perder
<thel0w3r> Que puedo hacer?
<Acro> ¿que cosas mas rara?
<Acro> ya
<Acro> i386 es 32 bit
<Acro> busca en juego pero en 64 pondra algo como ia64 o a 64 algo
<mimecar> thel0w3r, pon todos los comandos en pastebin
<thel0w3r> no es eso
<thel0w3r> a ver, te explico
<thel0w3r> el juego es League of Legends y corre en wine
<mimecar> por poner un paquete de 32 bits no se tienen que instalar cosas de 64
<thel0w3r> pero necesito ese paquete para que vaya bien
<thel0w3r> ya tengo la version de 64 bits
<thel0w3r> pero no pasa nada
<thel0w3r> y vi en un post que decia que necesitaba el de 32 bits
<mimecar> cuando pongas la salida de los comandos en pastebin seguimos
<thel0w3r> de que comandos?
<mimecar> de la instalación del paquete que quieres hacer
<thel0w3r> Ah vale, enseguida
<ese> ultimamente pidgin deja muchos procesos zombie con parent a init 0 ...cuento 7 en solo 1 dia online
<thel0w3r> http://pastebin.com/7tYSw2F3
<thel0w3r> ahi esta la output del comando
<mimecar> thel0w3r, el paquete de 32 bits es de los repositorios?
<thel0w3r> Si
<GridCube> thel0w3r, podes postear lo mismo pero cuando ejecutas el apt-get con --no-install-recommends?
<thel0w3r> a que te refieres?
<thel0w3r> solo eso o tengo que poner algo mas?
<GridCube> thel0w3r, el mismo apt-get que pusiste ants
<GridCube> mas el --no-install-recommends
<GridCube> que te dice
<thel0w3r> ah vale
<thel0w3r> http://pastebin.com/Si9KSkwc
<GridCube> que peculiar
<thel0w3r> a los demas no les da problemas
<thel0w3r> todos lo han instalado y todo bien
<GridCube> thel0w3r, te recomiendo que abras un bug contra ese paquete y pongas lo que te dice
<thel0w3r> donde lo abro?
<GridCube> !bug
<kubot> ¿Quieres reportar un bug? Leé https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | Usa comando « ubuntu-bug <nombre del paquete> » para crear un reporte, de no ser posible reporta directamente en launchpad http://bugs.ubuntu.com/.
<GridCube> me tengo que ir
<thel0w3r> Vale, lo voy a reportar
<thel0w3r> aqui esta el reporte
<thel0w3r> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lcms2/+bug/1226230
<thel0w3r> Gracias por la ayuda, me tengo que ir
<thel0w3r> Adios :D
<deviant_> buenas tardes...
<deviant_> alqguien que me yude, no me aparece nada en el escritorio...
<mimecar> ¿cuál es tu versión de ubuntu?
<deviant_> 13.04
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<deviant_> estaba jalando todo bien, pero instale compiz fusion le di palomita al wizard al cubo y listo reinicie y ya no aparecia nada...
<deviant_> si, con todas...
<mimecar> te faltan los iconos o todos los elementos del escritorio?
<deviant_> todo, solamente aparece el wallpaper...
<deviant_> XD
<deviant_> ahorita estoy sacando todo via terminal y teclado, pero extrañamente se me queda todo congeldo y las ventanas sin comandos de cierre, minimizar ni nada...
<mimecar> lo más rápido es que reinicies las carpetas de configuración del sistema
<deviant_> me explicas como, por favor...??
<mimecar> empieza renombrando la carpeta .local e iniciando sesión de nuevo
<mimecar> hazlo desde nautilus o desde la consola
<deviant_> lo renombro con cualquier nombe...???
<mimecar> sí
<deviant_> listo renombrado..
<deviant_> deja cierro sesion y vengo...
<mimecar> ok
<deviant_> pero no me sirve cerrar sesion...
<deviant_> y si uso sudo reboot...???
<mimecar> no te servirá de nada
<deviant_> mmmtas yora...???
<mimecar> tienes alguna carpeta que sea .gnome .gnome2 ...
<mimecar> ?
<deviant_> deja veo mime
<mimecar> prueba con .config
<deviant_> tengu na que es gnome2_private
<mimecar> renombra esa y .config
<deviant_> listo...
<mimecar> cierra la sesión y entra
<deviant_> pero, como cierro la sesion..??
<mimecar> antes no la has cerrado?
<deviant_> no...
<mimecar> reinicia el equipo
<deviant_> ok
<mimecar> si no cierras la sesión no haces nada
<deviant_> sudo rboot y vengo...
<deviant_> listo mime, todo igual, solamente ahora que cambio el fondo de pantalla por el de defecto de instalacion
<mimecar> deberías tener reiniciada la configuración
<deviant_> no....
<deviant_> simplemente se cmbio el fondo de pantalla... XD
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema y mira si se mantiene el problema
<mimecar> seguro que has renombrado .local, .config, .gnome2...?
<deviant_> y como lo creo sino tngo nada, ypor trminal no se como...
<deviant_> si, las tres...
<mimecar> cómo las has renombrado?
<deviant_> .configuro, .hogar y .gnomocito XD
<mimecar> ya, con que comando
<deviant_> abri nautilus con sudo...
<mimecar> para que usas sudo?
<deviant_> para darle permiso, o era normal...???
<mimecar> sudo + aplicación gráfica = muchos problemas
<mimecar> has usado sudo con otra aplicación gráfica antes?
<deviant_> no...
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema
<deviant_> espera, desinstale asi el compiz, a ver si estuvo bien...
<deviant_> sudo apt-get remove --purge compizes
<mimecar> ten cuidado no te quite parte del sistema
<deviant_> compiz al final, se me fue el es
<deviant_> mmtas, pss mira tengo las renombradas y saliron unas nuevas...
<deviant_> como creo el usuario desde terminal...
<mimecar> sudo adduser nombre
<mimecar> sudo passwd nombre
<deviant_> listo, ahora como cierro la sesion...
<mimecar> si no puedes cerrarla, reinicia
<deviant_> ok vengo
<deviant_> pero asi nada mas, aunque se hayan vuelto a crear las carpets que renombre...???
<mimecar> las carpetas se tienen que crear solas
<mimecar> usa el usuario nuevo cuando reinicies
<deviant_> ok vengo
<canda> mimecar, soy deviant... que crees, esta igual con esta sesion...
<mimecar> con el usuario nuevo?
<canda> asi es...
<mimecar> ¿qué más has hecho aparte de poner compiz?
<canda> mmm deja pienso...
<mimecar> el problema de compiz sólo debería afectar al usuario inicial
<mimecar> no habrás desinstalado paquetes verdad?
<canda> solamente con autoremove...
<canda> y fueron los de alguno idiomas...
<canda> lgo vi que no rcuerdo que decia gnome...
<mimecar> usas ubuntu , lubuntu o xubuntu?
<canda> ubuntu y en otra particion elementary os
<mimecar> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<canda> espera
<canda> listo...
<canda> no paso nada... XD
<mimecar> se han instalado cosas?
<canda> si ya termino
<canda> todo se instalo y no paso nada...
<mimecar> ¿qué paquetes se han instalado?
<canda>   compiz ubuntu-desktop unity
<mimecar> si no tienes unity no tienes entorno gráfico
<mimecar> reinicia ahora
<canda> ok
<canda> aca de nuevo mimecar...
<canda> mimecar, de nuevo aca...
<canda> todo igual...
<mimecar> todo igual con el usuario nuevo?
<canda> todo igual
<mimecar> no tiene mucho sentido eso
<canda> pues no...
<mimecar> ¿no has modificado nada más?
<canda> tambien use, ya cuando me paso todo el stop lightdm
<canda> pero ya cuando ya no me salia nada...
<canda> instale algo de nvidia...
<canda> mediante el ubuntu...
<mimecar> ese "algo" pueden ser drivers gráficos y dar problemas en tu equipo
<canda> pero fijate que cuando configuraba el cubo, no me salia el cubo, simplemente se giraba el ecritorio, pero sin cubo...
<mimecar> ¿tu cubo tenía 4 lados?
<canda> xaxaxa, no, t digo ninguno...
<canda> le di al wizard y solamente probe y le quite los estallidos...
<canda> ynada mas...
<mimecar> estoy sin ideas
<canda> oye acabao de apretar elicono de unity en el ubuntutweak y salio todo de nuevo pero sin conky, es lo unico que me falta el conky...
<mimecar> también has estado modificando cosas con ubuntu-tweak?
<canda> solamente lo de la apariencia...
<canda> y el limpiador...
<mimecar> unity se carga cuando inicias sesión
<canda> no...
<mimecar> cuando el sistema funciona bien lo hace
<canda> apenas ahora que le pique en cofiguracion de unity en ubuntu tweak...
<cmaiz82> alguien sabría como ocultar el icono de bluetooth?
<canda> si, siempre me cargaba bien...
<cmaiz82> tras el bug del bluetooth en ubuntu 13.04 he instalado blueman y ahora aparecen dos iconos
<canda> deja checo la otra cuenta mimecar
<deviant_> mimecar, igual, cuando aprete el icono de unity salio todo de nuevo, solamente el conky no m aparecio...
<mimecar> ponlo para que se ejecuta al inicio en el panel de control de gnome
<deviant_> me iluminas diciendome como hago eso...??? XD
<mimecar> gnome-control-center
<mimecar> y allí investiga
<deviant_> ok
<cmaiz82> no usais bluetooth por lo que veo jeje
<deviant_> mimecar listo...
<deviant_> uuu ya se fue... =P
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> me estoy echando unas tostadas de pata con arta salsa.... :D~~~~
<Souchiro> y un pozole xD
<Souchiro> tabien con arta salsa xD
<Souchiro> ups, error de chan :S
#ubuntu-es 2013-09-17
<novato> hola
<novato> buenas noches
<novato> necesito aprender a usar server de ubuntu desde cero asi q me recomiendan
<novato> busq en internet pero no me sale ucha informaació para gente novata como Yo
<guampa> novato: te recomiendo que consultes en #ubuntu-es-cafe, este canal es para consultas tecnicas sobre problemas con ubuntu
<novato> coo así=??
<novato> nadie sabe aqui de servidores=??
<novato> ok! entiendo
<novato> me recomiendan instaar ubuntu 13.04 o el 13.10 =?
<novato> no se como instalar ubuntu para una notebook desde una Memoria USB
<yorx> hola novato 0/
<novato> yorx:  hola
<novato> puedes ayudarme con algo
<yorx> si
<pizalahuella> buenas noches a la comu
<pizalahuella> tengo lubuntu instalado y configurado bien para mi pc
<pizalahuella> pero no puedo usarlo hace unos días porque no me funciona el controlador del mouse
<pizalahuella> no se como hacerlo andar y no estoy hecho para correr con teclado solo
<pizalahuella> el cursor del mouse esta en pantalla pero no se muebe y los botones no hacen nada tampoco
<pizalahuella> alguien sabe como lo puedo solucionar ?
<pizalahuella> o buscarle la solución?
<pizalahuella> ayuda por favor compas
<novato> hola
<novato> necesito restablecer un USb nuevo, trate de instalar ubuntu con  imagewriter y ahora el USB no bootea
<novato> no sé si lo dañe !  como hago para formtear ese usb
<novato> hola!
<novato> alguien me puede ayudar==??}
<xboyx> Hola
<xboyx> Necesito resetear thunar como viene por defecto
<emilio> hola!
<manel2020> hola buenas
<manel2020> me ha surguido una duda con un paquete "peculiar"
<manel2020> no indica version alguna para crear el .so pero si indica dependencias
<manel2020> la duda esta en las dependencias ya que me dice que son libudev y ncurses y literalmente no estan en ubuntu , si hay -> similares...
<manel2020> al la hora de hacer ./configure da errores...
<manel2020> el primer fallo es que me dice que necesito un autoconf superior a 2.68 y resulta que el mayor es 2.65??
<manel2020> No package 'libudev' found
<talo> enas
<Voidnull> hola a todos
<Voidnull> tengo una pregunta, una vez que ubuntu ya no es soportado es imposible instalar paquetes desde apt ?
<mimecar> los repositorios se desactivan
<Voidnull> y hay alguna forma de habilitarlos ? cambiando los mirrors o algo asi ?
<mimecar> no, actualizar
<mimecar> ¿qué versión estas usando?
<Voidnull> 11.04 en realidad es de una pc del trabajo ... el tema es que actualizar nunca me queda bien siempre algo se rompe
<mimecar> guarda una copia de los datos y actualiza
<mimecar> a la 12.04 por ejemplo
<Voidnull> si ... lo harè pero siempre quedan mal las actualizaciones :/
<mimecar> estas usando una versión que dejó de tener actualizaciones en Octubre del año pasado
<mimecar> ya lo has retrasado mucho
<Voidnull> bueno guardare los datos importantes y a reinstalar
<Voidnull> si ... es que es de una pc del trabajo ya estaba instalada pero bueno reinstalare
<successus_clase> salud
<GridCube> dinero
<waflessnet> salud y sexo
<ariel__> saludos
<ariel__> ayuda por favor con este error
<ariel__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6119732/
<ariel__> al abrir software-center
<waflessnet> apt-get install unity-gtk-module?
<waflessnet> ariel__, lee el error dice que no pudo cargar unity-gtk-module
<waflessnet> porque no lo instalas ?
<ariel__> gracias por tu ayuda
<ariel__> y me aparece como si estubiera abierto el programa
<ariel__> ariel@arielsanflo-Satellite-L505:~$ apt-get install unity-gtk-module
<ariel__> E: No se pudo abrir el fichero de bloqueo «/var/lib/dpkg/lock» - open (13: Permiso denegado)
<ariel__> E: No se encontró un archivo de réplica «/var/lib/dpkg/»
<talo> ariel__,  pon sudo antes :)
<waflessnet> .-.
<waflessnet> '._.
<ariel__> muchas gracias
<ariel__> te agradesco tu ayuda
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<ariel__> buenos dias
<ariel__> waflessnet
<ariel__> ya lo instale pero nada que funciona
<ariel__> ahora me da este error
<ariel__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6119779/
<waflessnet> te pide freedesktop , esta instalado en tu equipo ?
<waflessnet> alguien que me corroboré si freedesktop != Xorg ? o es paquete virtual
<Xago> hola muchachos...algo paso con mi grafica en 13.04...no me deja cargar ubuntu indicando "running in low-graphics mode"
<Xago> y luego aparecen opciones para configurar, pero ninguna de ellas soluciona el tema....
<Xago> se queda con el reloj mucho tiempo....
<Xago> ahora estoy con live cd >*
<Xago> :(
<Xago> no recuerdo que estaba haciendo, pero haciendo unas copias de archivos...la grafica comenzo a fallar y reinicie, no pudiendo ver el sistema en forma normal otra vez
<Xago> mimecar: GridCube ustedes son mis salvadores :)
<ariel__> entra en modo a prueba de fallos y activa la red
<ariel__> y dale arreglar paquetes rotos
<ariel__> a veces a mi me funciona
<Xago> como le digo que inicie en modo a prueba de fallos?
<ariel__> que ubuntu tenes
<Xago> 13.04
<ariel__> cuando inicia tu pc
<ariel__> en el grup
<ariel__> dice obciones avansadas
<ariel__> hay entras
<ariel__> y buscas un jernel anterior
<ariel__> kernel
<Xago> con F2, F8, F12_
<Xago> ??
<ariel__> cuando inicias el pc
<ariel__> te sale el grup
<ariel__> y hay dice obsiones avansadas
<Xago> que hace el fglrx?
<ariel__> es la parte grafica
<ariel__> de tu ubuntu
<Xago> en http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1968492 me indican que debo instalar
<Xago> bueno, ire a ver si logro entrar en modo prueba de falllos
<Xago> ya regreso
<Xago> no logré entrara modo prueba de fallos
<Xago> ahora, desde la consola estoy instalando fglrx
<Xago> espero eso ayude
<Zanguetsu> Hola o/
<Xago> please
<Xago> no puedo entrar a mi sesión
<Xago> gráfica
<Xago> low graphics modr
<ariel__> instala el gdm
<ariel__> de nuevo
<ariel__> xago
<ariel__> haber si puedes solucionar el problema
<Xago> qué es elgdn?
<Xago> gdm?
<mimecar> ubuntu no usa gdm
<ariel__> sudo apt-get install gdm
<ariel__> pues en algun momento lo he hecho y he recuperado la parte grafica
<ariel__> saludos mimecar
<mimecar> instala ubuntu-desktop
<Xago> me la estoy jugando por Ubuntu
<mimecar> hola ariel__
<Xago> re instalando
<Xago> dice que no toca ningún documento
<mimecar> ubuntu-desktop es un paquete que está en los repositorios
<ariel__> mira haber esto si te funciona
<ariel__> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/79207#.UjiBSqzBPeg
<ariel__> xago
<ariel__> esto te puede ayudar
<ariel__> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/79025#.UjiCBazBPeg
<Xago> desde el celular, IRC me saca cada vez
<ariel__> xago
<ariel__> viste los links
<ariel__> que te coloque
<Xago> estoy reinstalando
<Xago> no se si funcione, como reparación Del O.S.
<mimecar> no estas instalando encima sin formatear verdad?
<Xago> sin formatear, pero ahora no me arranca, es cono ató el grub no estuviera leyendo
<Xago> estoy desde el celular
<mimecar> esperas que funcione sin formatear?
<Xago> parece que no funciona :(
<mimecar> es normal que no funcione
<ariel__> mimecar
<mimecar> di
<ariel__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6119732/
<ariel__> una ayudita con eso
<mimecar> instala ubuntu-desktop
<Xago_> estoy respaldando :(
<Xago_> reinstalar completo :(
<Souchiro> o.o
<Xago_> afortunadamente, tengo bastante info en la nube
<successus_clase> salud, hasta otro rato
<Xago> bueno, amigos...cuando las cosas se complican más en términos del tiempo que nos toma resolverlos...lo mejor es buscar la alternativa más rápida
<Xago> la vida vale más que un puto problema :D
<Xago> reinstalé 13.04 y como tengo gran parte de la info en la nube...no me toma mucho tiempo resolver eso...solo algunos pocos directorios y una VM donde tengo Win7 para desarrollo ;)
#ubuntu-es 2013-09-18
<novato> ayuda con USB memoria
<novato> ayer usé imagewritter para grabar ubuntu y formatear una laptop
<novato> ahora la memoria USB no funciona
<novato> sólo la lee
<novato> q pedo hacer ya q no abre nisiquiera
<novato> como recupero mi memoria USB
<novato> y está nueva
<novato> gente alguien sabe como reparar este problema=??
<rscnt> buenas
<rscnt> Rope:
<Rope> si
<rscnt> Rope: por que ese?
<Rope> rscnt, porque no?
<rscnt> Rope: de donde sos?
<camilong> hola
<camilong> nesecito desintalar el escritorio gnome y quedarme con xfce
<camilong> como rayos lo logro?
<kenami> sudo apt-get remove gnome
<camilong> mmm... ok
<camilong> gracias
<camilong> :-D
<kenami> pero verifica que no te tumbas programas que se requieren en xfce
<kenami> te genera un árbol de ependencias
<kenami> suena extraño pero aún usando kde, tambien tengo instalado gnome para usar algunas de sus aplicaciones
<camilong> entiendo de hecho no me dejó desintalarlo
<kenami> ¿?
<camilong> http://pastebin.com/QFXEmk46
<camilong> encontré en una página que restaurando el unity lo desintalaba... entendí bién
<camilong> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2114382
<camilong> bueno gracias por las pistas me voy a dormir...
<talo> nas
<Zeuza> Buenas
<Zeuza> ¿Cómo hago para aligerar KDE?
<Zeuza> Quiero instalarlo en una máquina con un CPU Intel Pentium Dual Core y 1 GB RAM DDR2
<Zeuza> ¿Es posible correr fluidamente KDE en una máquina de esas características?
 * xoan buenas
<nano24> hola
<nano24> alguien me puede ayudar
<nano24> por favor
<mimecar> !alguien nano24
<kubot> nano24: Muchas de las preguntas hechas en #ubuntu-es comienzan con "alguien usa/sabe/hace...", haga su pregunta directamente al canal sin preguntar si alguien esta disponible. Utilizar la palabra "alguien" podría hacer pensar a las personas que su objetivo es encontrar un ayudante personal. La ayuda es proporcionada por el canal, y por nadie en particular. Ver tambien, !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<nano24> alguien me podria ayudar por favor, tengo un servidor de correo, estaba funcionando correctamente hasta hace dos dias, ahora tengo mucha cola de correos con la extension de yahoo.com.tw que me bloquea mis correos que envio y recibo
<nano24> no puedo bloquear esos correos los borro y vuelven
<mimecar> puede ser un ataque
<mimecar> bloquea esos correos
<mimecar> aunque deberías preguntar en un canal de servidores, no en uno generalista de ubuntu
<Guest93790> alguien me podria ayudar por favor
<GridCube> !alguien
<kubot> Muchas de las preguntas hechas en #ubuntu-es comienzan con "alguien usa/sabe/hace...", haga su pregunta directamente al canal sin preguntar si alguien esta disponible. Utilizar la palabra "alguien" podría hacer pensar a las personas que su objetivo es encontrar un ayudante personal. La ayuda es proporcionada por el canal, y por nadie en particular. Ver tambien, !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<GridCube> !pregunta | Guest93790
<kubot> Guest93790: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<GridCube> :)
<Guest93790> tengo configurado un servidor de correo hace dos dias estaba funcionando muy bien, ahora tengo en la cola del correo muchos correos de yahoo que estan saliendo, como puedo bloquear que esos correos no salgan, las borre pero vuelven
<GridCube> Guest93790, en este canal no hay muchos administradores de servidores, te recomiendo fervientemente que entres a #ubuntu-server y preguntes ahí en ingles
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<Castbound> hola tengo un problema con apt me da el siguiente error, pero no es un tema de espacio ya que el disco tiene espacio (tampoco esta read-only) http://pastebin.com/rQKfw06u
<successus_clase> salud
<Castbound> ah!
<Castbound> encontre el problem
<Castbound>  /dev/sda6       938400  936362    2038  100% /
<Castbound> innodes
<Castbound> :(
<v8> HOLA
<successus_clase> salud, hasta otro rato
<juliancol> Hi
<juliancol> Viva Linux !!, se aproximan varios motores de desarrollo de juegos para linux y juegos para linux, espero ver algun dia Crysis nativo para linux :D
<rscnt> kobain:
<Micromega> hola! como andan compas
<rscnt> mal
<Micromega> si? pós tienen que haber pesimistas si no el mundo no progresa, que pasa hermano
<rscnt> nada
<Micromega> jaja que bueno
<rscnt> Nicromega: que ha sido de tu vida?
<Exio4> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<rscnt> Como hago para bootear ubuntu en un dess pech board?
<rscnt> how do i change permissions for the usb drive i just put in? everything is linux. it say the usb stick is read only. I opened it as su, but still i can't change it ?
<rscnt> Exio4: nadie pregunta aqui nada
<Micromega> rscnt aqui dandole caña y disfrutandola a concho
<Micromega> como se debe
<rscnt> concho?
<Micromega> juaja
<Micromega> mm
<Micromega> algo asi como
<Micromega> a mas no poder
<Micromega> debo dejar los modismos, disculpa
<Micromega> juaja
<rscnt> oh
<m4v> rscnt: chmod para cambiar permisos
<rscnt> chroot
<rscnt> chcalzon
<Micromega> juaja chcalzon?
<rscnt> mis huevos
<Micromega> para meterte como administrador en los calzones de las novias ajenas?
<Micromega> juaj
<rscnt> alejanas
<rscnt> quien putas pregunta alguna mierda aqui?
<ese> !lengua rscnt
<kubot> rscnt: Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<rscnt> por que ese
<rscnt> que sos marero o que putas?
<ese> te van a banear si sigues
<rscnt> https://i.chzbgr.com/maxW500/7802356224/h7706A1E8/
<ese> rscnt,  tiene algun problema con su ubuntu?
<ese> !detalles rscnt
<kubot> rscnt: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<rscnt> ubuntu mis eggs
<ese> rscnt,  yo no se mucho, casi nada pero si expone su problkema con errores, que version usas y su hardware podria ayudarle
<Micromega> lo mismo digo
<rscnt> https://i.chzbgr.com/maxW500/7797762816/hEF37F33F/
<ese> si no tiene ningun problema me supongo que esta trolleando?
<Micromega> debe ser
<Micromega> no abrire ese link, esta sospechoso
<rscnt> es porno
<rscnt>  http://yukkabelle.deviantart.com/art/White-Blue-Ferret-Wallpaper-194493428
 * ese clic
<rscnt> ese*
<rscnt> por que "ese", mi ese?
<m4v> rscnt: podemos mantener el topic del canal?
<rscnt> m4v: claro.
<WyReSP> chicos... cómo puedo cambiar el fondo de la pantalla de login?
<WyReSP> antes se me hizo automático...
<m4v> WyReSP: no parece que haya una opción, habrá que mirar en los archivos de configuración del lightdm
<WyReSP> es que... al cabo de un tiempo usando el gnome
<WyReSP> me la configuró por defecto
<WyReSP> la que yo tenía puesta
<WyReSP> ahora he reinstalado y ya no está :S
<WyReSP> no sé si acabará poniéndola otra vez él ... o tengo que editarlo yo ...
<m4v> WyReSP: estamos del fondo de pantalla de cuando te logueas no?
<WyReSP> sí claro
<WyReSP> mira
<WyReSP> http://glatelier.wordpress.com/2012/08/08/tip-arreglar-cambio-automatico-de-fondo-de-lightdm/
<m4v> WyReSP: ah, no sabía eso, uso Kubuntu y ahí no es así.
<WyReSP> y ahora tengo el firefox en inglés... xD
#ubuntu-es 2013-09-19
<novato> hol
<novato> ayuda con un USB q está nueva pero desde que use imagewriter se me daño
<novato> no puedo abrirlo y menos formatearlo
<novato> ayuda con esto x favor.
<novato> alguien que me pueda ayudar con esto.
<novato> ayuda con una usb
<reepeecheep> Saludos amigos
<reepeecheep> Alguien sabe de alguna herramienta para crear timelines en Linux?
<ese> explica?
<reepeecheep> si quiero crear una Linea Del Tiempo
<reepeecheep> no se si exista alguna herramienta que me ayude
<ese> que es eso?
<reepeecheep> :O
<ese> explica?
<ese> imagino que quieres decir el tiempo que dura algun programa corriendo?
<ese> o quizas otra cosa?
<ese> que fea pregunta, next!
<reepeecheep> ese no
<reepeecheep> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-QpKdvizxX3I/UESrSQfOz8I/AAAAAAAAALk/N1Bp2veZWpY/s320/linea-del-tiempo.jpg&imgrefurl=http://oscarbasave.blogspot.com/2012/09/linea-del-tiempo.html&h=698&w=947&sz=129&tbnid=NJBmA4FwVfqHGM:&tbnh=90&tbnw=122&zoom=1&usg=__eEWhNoirt5dpt5E_544Z35TtTdM=&docid=wrHdiorfh3YTkM&hl=en&sa=X&ei=2Hg6UsPWFce-qgHl3ICIAQ&ved=0CDEQ9QEwAQ&dur=235
<ese> ni idea
<ese> reepeecheep, algo asi? http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=y46sZQQeEaY
<Balcuta> Hola, a pesar de que sigo al pie de la letra las instrucciones que ponen aquí https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics no consigo hacer funcionar correctamente vgaswitcheroo, no puedo encender la DIS y dejar apagada la IGD. Alguna sugerencia? S2!!
<WyReSP> alguien sabe cómo funciona el cambio dinámico de la imagen en el lightdm ?
<WyReSP> la imagen de fondo, quiero decir...
<WyReSP> es que he intentado varias cosas... y sigue la de por defecto ...
<WyReSP> y la anterior vez que instalé ubuntu 13.04 cambió automáticamente a la que tengo puesta de fondo de escritorio...
<Balcuta> WyReSP En 12.04 uso Ubuntu Tweak para cambiar el fondo de la pantalla de login. No se si eso te sirve...
<WyReSP> yo creo que lo tengo instalado Balcuta
<WyReSP> el ubuntu-tweak-tool no?
<WyReSP> y en qué pestaña va lo del login?!
<Balcuta> Si, Ubuntu Tweak. Mira en Ajustes-->Configuración de inicio de sesión y luego desbloquea. Lo tienes abajo del todo
<WyReSP> mmm
<WyReSP> es que... a mí no me sale eso
<WyReSP> yo tengo una pestaña en el menú que pone "herramienta de retoques"
<WyReSP> y ahí puedo variar las preferencias de gnome
<Balcuta> Espera, te pongo unos pantallazos
<Balcuta> http://ubuntuone.com/4ILTKEPuWvv1Qhqnotmm5T y http://ubuntuone.com/0w55fvwl0VLBrbHcBQjMic ¿Es lo que tienes instalado?
<Balcuta> Si no, lo tienes facil... sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tualatrix/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-tweak
<Balcuta> No te confundas con gnome-tweak-tool...
<WyReSP> ok
<WyReSP> ahora te digo
<WyReSP> Balcuta, funciona bien la limpieza de caché esta?! :D :P
<Balcuta> WyReSP a mi me funciona bien, sobre todo para quitar kernels viejos
<WyReSP> Balcuta, he cambiado la foto a la misma que tengo en el escritorio
<WyReSP> pero ahora no me pone ninguna foto ... :(
<Balcuta> WyReSP Has ido a ajustes-->configuración de inicio de sesion y desbloqueado?
<WyReSP> sí sí
<WyReSP> he hecho lo que dices...
<WyReSP> y le he dado al botón de poner la misma que en el escritorio
<WyReSP> y además también he probado seleccionándola de la ruta
<WyReSP> pero nada...
<Balcuta> Y has reiniciado o salido de sesion?
<WyReSP> he reiniciado
<WyReSP> varias veces...
<WyReSP> el caso es que yo sé que con el dconf se puede editar
<WyReSP> pero ... tampoco me deja
<WyReSP> es cómo si el lightdm no funcionase bien xD
<Balcuta> Pues debería funcionar... El fondo usas uno tuyo o uno de ubuntu?
<WyReSP> además.... la anterior vez me hizo el cambio dinámico
<WyReSP> yo no toqué nada
<WyReSP> uno mío
<Balcuta> Cambio dinámico te refieres a la opción que hay en Configuración del sistema-->apariencia
<Balcuta> Tal vez no funciona porque aun tienes seleccionada esa opcion...
<WyReSP> no... en este gnome no viene ya la apariencia esa
<WyReSP> sólo hay una opción que pone fondo
<WyReSP> lo que pasa que metí la foto en la ruta que tiene que ir
<Balcuta> Mmm, que version usas?
<WyReSP> 13.04
<WyReSP> de gnome?
<WyReSP> es el no effects creo
<WyReSP> no lo puedo saber de alguna forma?
<Balcuta> pues yo tengo un pc viejo con gnome fallback y ubuntu 12.04 y va bien
<Balcuta> Espera y te pongo unos pantallazos de mi portatil
<WyReSP> hay algún comando para saber la versión de gnome?
<WyReSP> o del lightdm?
<WyReSP> o no sé... reinstalar el lightdm o algo así ...
<WyReSP> Balcuta, de todas formas con dinámicamente me refería a que me cambió él solo el fondo del lightdm
<WyReSP> me lo ajustó automáticamente a esta foto que tengo ahora para el escritorio
<Balcuta> Hombre, si estas en ubuntu 13.04 seguro que es la 3.6. Si tienes instalado el gestor de paquetes Synaptic busca lightdm y te dirá la version que tienes instalada
<WyReSP> nada... sigue sin coger ninguna imagen de fondo...
<WyReSP> algo está interfiriendo xD
<WyReSP> además en el dconf tampoco me deja guardar correctamente la configuración ... :S
<Balcuta> Espera, tal vez  el problema es que has elegido que te cambie el fondo de pantalla a lo largo del dia...
<WyReSP> y eso cómo se elige? !xD
<Balcuta> Dame un segundo y te subo unos pantallazos
<Balcuta> Desde configuración del sistema http://ubuntuone.com/6SgmUSppOxyFB9oqw2w1HW luego entro en Apariencia http://ubuntuone.com/09CyW7uqxiH5BUfFEZ0RyY. Desde allí elijo o uno de Ubuntu o uno propio mio. Pero nunca los dos primeros que tienen como un relojito dibujado, esos son los que cambian automáticamente a lo largo del día y por eso tal vez no te funciona. En mis dos instalaciones de ubuntu tengo seleccionado uno de mi carp
<Balcuta> Tweak
<WyReSP> Balcuta, yo no tengo esa opción en la configuración del sistema
<WyReSP> en mi caso es una aplicación muy simple de cambio de fondo
<WyReSP> y ya he elegido mi imagen ... pero sigue sin dar resultado ...
<Balcuta> Entiendo que usas ubuntu 13.04 con gnome shell, no?
<Balcuta> Si me das unos minutos hago la prueba en ubuntu 12.04 y gnome shell
<WyReSP> wyre@wyre-TravelMate-5720:~$ gnome-shell --version
<WyReSP> GNOME Shell 3.6.3.1
<WyReSP> estoy usando esa versión de gnome
<Balcuta> WyReSP me puedes poner un pantallazo de tu aplicacion de ajustes?
<WyReSP> cómo los subo?
<Balcuta> He encontrado tu fallo
<Balcuta> a mi me pasa lo mismo
<Balcuta> te explico
<Balcuta> El problema viene de donde yo te decía... Seguramente tendras seleccionado para que el fondo de tu escritorio cambie solo a lo largo del día. He hecho la prueba, he seleccionado esa opción y efectivamente Ubuntu Tweak no  me deja cambiar el fondo del login.
<Balcuta> Entonces...
<WyReSP> a mí ubuntu tweak me lo deja cambiar!
<WyReSP> pero no surte efecto
<WyReSP> y yo no he seleccionado ninguno de los fondos con relojito ni nada
<WyReSP> he seleccionado mi foto en jpg
<WyReSP> que a lo mejor es por el formato ....
<WyReSP> pero cuándo lo hizo automático usó la misma imagen...
<WyReSP> además ahora en el dconf está la ruta a la imagen correcta
<WyReSP> que supongo que el tweak habrá editado el dconf
<Balcuta> Pues vaya.... ahora si que estoy perdido...
<WyReSP> pero tampoco la coge bien ...
<WyReSP> porque he reiniciado un montón de veces y no carga la imagen ...
<Balcuta> Que ruta usas en dconf
<WyReSP> y la de por defecto tampoco ... a ver, voy a probar con una imagen de ubuntu
<WyReSP> pues antes usaba /usr/share/backgrounds/ ... png
<WyReSP> y ahora está la ruta de la imagen que le puse de fondo, es decir en mi carpeta personal, descargas, etc...
<WyReSP> pero esque para introducir fotos en backgrounds tengo que loguearme como root
<WyReSP> ahora vuelvo
<WyReSP> resultó ser por el formato, Balcuta
<Balcuta> En la ruta que tu comentas usr/share/backgrounds no añadas nada,  ya lo intenté hace tiempo y no me funcionaba, no podía ver los fondos. Yo lo que hago es crearme una carpeta de fondos en imágenes y desde ahí selecciono los que quiero.
<WyReSP> ... tienen que ser imágenes png...
<WyReSP> pero es raro... no entiendo porqué la vez anterior que tuve instalado el 13 me la reconoció sin problemas... :S
<Balcuta> WyReSP genial!! Tal vez fuera esa foto justo la que daba problemas... Probaste con otras?
<Balcuta> Es decir, probaste a poner un fondo de Ubuntu y luego seleccionarlo también desde Ubuntu Tweak?
<WyReSP> en ubuntu tweak lo he dejado permanente
<WyReSP> que utilice la de escritorio
<WyReSP> luego he ido cambiando las de escritorio y he visto que funcionaba...
<WyReSP> y al final he usado el gimp para exportar la imagen jpg a png y ha funcionado ...
<WyReSP> de alguna manera el anterior sitema que tuve instalado hizo esa conversión automática... o reconocía bien la jpg...
<Balcuta> Perfecto!! Pero es raro porque todos mis fondos suelen ser jpg... Igual los que probaste estaban fastidiados, no se...
<WyReSP> además... es que yo creo que era otra versión de gnome superior
<Balcuta> En teoría eso no debería ser problema...
<WyReSP> pues la foto no la he tocado... tiene las mismas dimensiones y todo xD
<WyReSP> sólo el formato ...
<Balcuta> Quiero decir que no estuviera corrupta o algo parecido...
<WyReSP> no sé... en principio para el fondo de escritorio si funciona en jpg
<WyReSP> lo que pasa que el lightdm no la coge bien en jpg
<Balcuta> Al menos una cosa esta clara, si eliges un fondo de escritorio dinámico no lo puedes poner tambien en lightdm :-D
<WyReSP> ;)
<Balcuta> S2!! WyReSP :-D
<WyReSP> gracias por la ayuda ;)
<Balcuta> Un placer!! :-D
<rodicio> Holas. Encontré el notebook congelado y tengo la hora a la que el reloj dejó de contar, pero no se como mirar en los logs para intentar saber por qué se congeló, o que procesos había abiertos
<crasshv4> holoa
<crasshv4> alguien conoze algun canal de soporte
<crasshv4> para rotear htc?
<hashashin> mira en el foro de tu movil en la web xda developers crasshv4
<crasshv4> asi?
<crasshv4> voy aber
<crasshv4> auunque tengo 2 tutos que dicen guenisimos
<crasshv4> la gente le ha funcionado...
<crasshv4> tu que piensas ?
<Balcuta> en htcmania seguro que también hay cosas
<crasshv4> guay ,
<crasshv4> sii
<crasshv4> ahi es donde tengo
<crasshv4> los
<crasshv4> 2 tutos que estoy probando
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<Balcuta> Sigo batallando con el dichoso vgaswitcheroo...
<SmRafa> buenas tardes comunidad, una aplicacion para crear ayudas para los sistemas, he conseguido pero para win
<ese> SmRafa, ? AYUDAS?
<ese> ke haz conseguido en windows? Sambler ?
<ese> !fuentes
<kubot> Aspectos sobre la instalación de fuentes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - ¿No hay fuentes en Flash? Instalá "msttcorefonts" (del !Multiuniverso), "gsfonts", y "gsfonts-x11". No hay fuentes en MPlayer? mira !MPlayer. Para las fuentes oficiales de Ubuntu, mirá: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<ese> !fuente
<kubot> ese: Lo acabo de decir, mira mis mensajes anteriores.
<ese> !fuente es Mi fuente es www.google.com
<cmaiz82> !MIR
<kubot> Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<ese> es russso!
#ubuntu-es 2013-09-20
<MicroMega> hola a todos! hey estoy reinstalando so y pido descargar la version de 64 bits pero igual me tira la i386 como lo hago?
<camilong> hola algún conocedor de  Linux que me ayude con el Damn Small Linux?
<camilong> no me funciona el mouse :-P
<camilong> hola quiero eliminar los kernels antiguos y tengo unas dudas
<camilong> me ayudan?
<rscnt> wuenas
<rscnt> tengo un problema
<rscnt> con mi nuevo ubuntu 8.10
<rscnt> al instalar steam
<rscnt> me dice que tengo error de librerias
<rscnt> el que me instalo mi super nuevo ubuntu 8.10 me cobro
<rscnt> $50
<rscnt> y me dijo que era lo mas ultimo
<rscnt> me mintio?
<rscnt> :(
<rscnt> xymox: ?
<rscnt> nycko: ?
<rscnt> Sapote: ?
<rscnt> xoan: ?
<rscnt> ese: ?
<rscnt> em: ?
<rscnt> abuelosamor1: ?
<rscnt> deavid: ?
<camilong> hola
<camilong> rscnt: estás?
<rodicio> hola
<rodicio> If you are using third party repositories then disable them, since they are a common source of problems.
<rodicio> Now run the following command in a terminal: apt-get install -f
<manel2020> hola buenos dias
<manel2020> una pregunta de uso...
<manel2020> ¿que he de hacer para enviar el sonido (que escucho en los altavoces) por el mic (por el dispositivo de salida)?
<manel2020> en win ibas el mixer y cambias el dispositvo de captura (eso al menos hace 10 años que deje win)
<manel2020> en ubuntu ?? sabe como va?
<manel2020> hola?
<manel2020> como puedo redirigir un sonido en reproduccion a una salida de audio (solo aparece mic)
<talo> manel2020,  con el alsamixer creo
<manel2020> creo que no talo
<manel2020> gracias de todos modos
<successus> salud
<GridCube> dinero
<zerick> y amor
<Diegoh> Hola
<Diegoh> alguien que me pueda dar una mano para hacer funcionar las huellas digitales'
<Zanguetsu> Hola o/
<MicroMega> Hola compañeros como andan
<MicroMega> alguien sabe si existe alguna manera de "redireccionar una entrada en el mbr hacia otro disco duro fisico" ?
<mimecar> añade la información a grub
<eliricci> hola novato
<eliricci> comunicate con ivedci89.
<MicroMega> si? o sea pero me refiero, a si quiero crear otra particion pero en el disco x no puedo pq esta lleno el mbr puedo usar la entradas sobrantes de otro disco duro para
<MicroMega> posicionarla alli ?
<mimecar> grub no tiene límite de particiones
<MicroMega> oh! perfecto! esta es una noticia excelente! =D
<mimecar> en un disco normal no puedes tener más de 3 particiones primarias y una extendida
<MicroMega> pero gparted no me deja crear otra particion, entonces tengo que modificar el grub para hacerlo?
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> estas mezclando cosas
<mimecar> no puedes tener más de 3 particiones primarias y 1 extendida
<MicroMega> por disco fisico, o sea no tengo posibilidades
<MicroMega> ahhh ya perdon
<MicroMega> ahora i entendi lo que me dices
<mimecar> si no cambias tu tipo de partición no
<MicroMega> tu hablas de entradas a sistemas operativos en grub
<MicroMega> yo hablo de numero de particiones
<MicroMega> ok
<MicroMega> perfect
<MicroMega> gracis bro
<MicroMega> hare unos cambios para ver si me funciona y te digo como me fue
<mimecar> sólo puedes cambiar el tipo de partición
<mimecar> haz una copia de los datos o los puedes perder
<MicroMega> Gracias por el aviso
<dzup> buenas tardes
<chilicuil> hey dzup o/
<dzup> chilicuil: hola, que cuentas
<chilicuil> dzup: hey, nada, buscando vuelos, como va todo por alla?
<dzup> chilicuil: todo bien gracias, a donde viaja?
<chilicuil> dzup: curitiba, brasil, a probar suerte =)
<dzup> buena suerte
<chilicuil> =D
<Zanguetsu> suerte chilicuil
#ubuntu-es 2013-09-21
<juacom99> hola, una pregunta de novato, Cual es la mejor ubicacion para instalar un juego (desde el fuente) para que sea acedido por todos los usuarios
<dzup> que juego juacom99 ?
<juacom99> dzup: hedgewars
<dzup> juacom99: y si entras con otro usuario no lo deja jugar?
<juacom99> dzup: no lo he instalado aun estoy preguntando antes de compilar para hacerlo bien de primera
<dzup> juacom99: normalmente si lo metes en /usr/bin con chmod +x deveria funcionar para todos
<dzup> o /bin
<juacom99> dzup: es que vi que en /usr hay una carpeta games tambien
<juacom99> perdon /usr/shared/games
<dzup> sudo apt-get install hedgewars  ?
<juacom99> dzup: si ya se que esta en el repo pero no es la {ultima version :P
<dzup> juacom99: ok, un ... make config, make install; make clean   normalmente eso lo instala para todos
<dzup> juacom99: ok, un ... make config, make install; make clean   normalmente eso lo instala para todos
<juacom99> ok gracias
<dzup> juacom99: make install clean ,como root ...pero seguramente ya sabe eso, si no funbciona seria copiar los ejecutables a /bin y darle un chmod +x <ejecutable>
<juacom99> dzup: sep lo msabia pero nunca esta de ams decirlo :P
<dzup> juacom99: buena suerte.
<l3u5h1d0> Hola a todos
<Guest23117> Hola, dejo aquí mi pregunta. ¿Puedo desinstalar firefox por completo de ubuntu 13.04? ¿tendré problemas con alguna dependencia? gracias!!
<mimecar> puedes quitarlo, pero no tiene mucho sentido hacerlo
<Guest23117> bueno, no lo utilizo mimecar
<mimecar> y?
<mimecar> tu disco tiene menos de 100 MB libres?
<Guest23117> jeje, no! pero siempre es mejor dejarlo lo más "liviano" ¿no crees?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> sólo vas a conseguir ganar un par de MB
<mimecar> no te afecta a nada más
<Guest23117> pues tienes razón
<Guest23117> lo dejaré ahí jaja
<Guest23117> mimecar, ¿sabes algo acerca de XEN?
<Guest23117> no parece haber mucha información por google
<Guest23117> al menos para ubuntu
<mimecar> me parece que está relacionado con la virtualización
<mimecar> hora de comer
<Guest23117> así es
<Guest23117> buen provecho!
<Xago> buenos dias muchachos
<Zanguetsu> Hola como estan
<Zanguetsu> una pregunta oftopic, alguien sabe que paso con la pagina de ubuntu no deja entrar mi chrome manda el mensaje de Oops!
<Guest23117> 503 service unavailable me tira a mi
<Zanguetsu> si exacto
<Zanguetsu> no se si este en mantenimiento o se murio el server
<Zanguetsu> o de plano es un DoS de algun hacker chistosillo
<Guest23117> no creo que sea mantenimiento...
<Guest23117> es raro
<Zanguetsu> mucho
<Zanguetsu> esta totalmente abajo
<Zanguetsu> como si no encontrara el nombre del servidor
<Guest23117> desde cuando llevará asi?
<Zanguetsu> no se ayer como a la 1:15 AM estaba bien
<Xago> hola muchachos, reinstalé mi 13.04. Ahora no enciende el testigo de mayúsculas activado :o
<Xago> en el settings del teclado no aparece nada, eso creo
<Xago> qué puede faltar?
<Guest23117> ¿a que testigo se refiere Xago? ¿en el propio teclado, o en pantalla?
<Xago> en el teclado
<Xago> el keylock
<Guest23117> eso si es raro...
<vinario> hola, alguien sabría decirme porque mi ubuntu no me deja añadir repositorios? me dice que no tengo conexion pero si tengo!
<Zanguetsu> ya se restableció la pagina de ubuntu
<dabor> vinario, estará el repositorio caido? fijate si podés probar con otro
<vinario> he probado con dos distintos dabor, y nada
<Xago> a mí tampoco me funcionaban los repositorios
<Xago> probé ahora y corrió bien
<dzup> adios
<Horux> Hola a todos
<Horux> tengo una situación que no se como resolver
<Horux> el asunto es el siguiente
<Horux> cuando conecto mi cámara digital a la PC, ésta me la reconoce como tal, pero el detalle está en que cuando quiero copiar las fotos a la PC aparece una ventana de error
<Horux> que dice "El backend no soporta la operación"
<Horux> ¿que podria ser y que solucion tendria?
<Horux> el asunto es el siguiente
<Horux> cuando conecto mi cámara digital a la PC, ésta me la reconoce como tal, pero el detalle está en que cuando quiero copiar las fotos a la PC aparece una ventana de error
<Horux> que dice "El backend no soporta la operación"
<Horux> ¿que podria ser?
<mimecar> el sistema no puede copiar los archivos
<Horux> si, el sistema no puede copiar los archivos
<NeoNiet> tengo un problema con el virtualhost de apache
<NeoNiet> alguien me puede echar un calbe?
<NeoNiet> digo cable ;-)
<mimecar> !alguien NeoNiet
<kubot> NeoNiet: Muchas de las preguntas hechas en #ubuntu-es comienzan con "alguien usa/sabe/hace...", haga su pregunta directamente al canal sin preguntar si alguien esta disponible. Utilizar la palabra "alguien" podría hacer pensar a las personas que su objetivo es encontrar un ayudante personal. La ayuda es proporcionada por el canal, y por nadie en particular. Ver tambien, !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<NeoNiet> disculpa por la incorrección
<NeoNiet> resulta que el virtualhost de apache2 no me hace ni caso
<NeoNiet> configuro un virtual host con un dominio y sirve a cualquier dominio que apunte a mi ip
<NeoNiet> vamos que algo falla, pero no veo el que
<mimecar> ya has revisado los logs de apache?
<NeoNiet> no dicen nada raro
<NeoNiet> ni el access ni el error
<mimecar> lo único es que preguntes por si hay más usuarios en el canal inglés de ubuntu server
<NeoNiet> el apachetcl configtest me da ok en la syntaxis
<NeoNiet> yo lo que quiero es que cualquier petición que no sea al dominio que especifico en el VirtualHost no sea atendida
<NeoNiet> pero las atiende a todas
<NeoNiet> hasta poniendo la ip directamente me muestra lo que hay en el DocummentRoot del VirtualHost
<NeoNiet> la verdad... no doy con la solución
<NeoNiet> a parte de crear un archivo con la configuración de virtualhost dentro de sites-enables
<NeoNiet> digo enabled
<mimecar> pregunta en el canal de ubuntu server
<NeoNiet> hay que indicar que se usan servidores virtuales en algún otro archivo de apache2?
<mimecar> sólo en el de configuración
<mimecar> y en el /etc/host me parece
<NeoNiet> /etc/host lo tengo bien miip y luego el nombre del dominio
<NeoNiet> en apache2.conf hay que poner algo?
<mimecar> pregunta en el canal de ubuntu server
<NeoNiet> a ver si tengo suerte
<NeoNiet> gracias
#ubuntu-es 2013-09-22
<TM26> Q hay amiguos !!!
<camilong> necesito convertir un archivo de mp4a a mp3  auxilio
<camilong> algún programa que me sirva
<camilong> el vlc me alega que faltan codecs y
<dabor> camilong, fmpeg
<dabor> algo como: $ ffmpeg -i video.mp4 -f mp3 -ab 128000 -vn music.mp3
<ariel__> saludos
<ariel__> alquien sabe como recuperar la animacion de inicio de mi ubuntu
<TM26> Cual animacion ????
<jheorge> saludos
<jheorge> alguien logro instalar su impresora cannon mp230
<successus> salud
<WyReSP> chicos... Kamoso no coge mi webcam ... qué puedo hacer?
<nando> exo
<WyReSP> al parecer tengo unos drivers instalados
<WyReSP> pero la cam no me funciona, alguien me ayuda?! :D
<manel2020> hola
<enjuto> hola gentes
<enjuto> alguien me echa una ayudita con un tema de sonido
<WyReSP> enjuto, prueba a instalar pulse-audio
<WyReSP> aunque no sé lo que tienes instalado ...
<enjuto> como puedo saber lo que tengo
<enjuto> y lo que no
<enjuto> el problema viene cuando conecto por hdmi y se me escucha por los dos laos... el pc y la tele
<WyReSP> http://www.mclarenx.com/2008/07/28/pulseaudio-soluciona-los-problemas-de-sonido-en-ubuntu/
<WyReSP> pues bájale el volumen al PC ... xD
<WyReSP> tampoco parece tan grave, no?! enjuto
<enjuto> si bajo el volumen al pc se baja en la tele...
<enjuto> si no no habria problema XD
<WyReSP> enjuto, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<WyReSP> qué ubuntu tienes?
<enjuto> 12.04
<enjuto> intentare a reinstalarlo o asi
<WyReSP> mira
<WyReSP> una solucion a tu problema
<WyReSP> con archlinux
<WyReSP> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PulseAudio/Examples#Simultaneous_HDMI_and_Analog_Output
<WyReSP> quizá te sirva de algo :D
<enjuto> ok
<enjuto> echare un vistazo a los links y a ver si lo soluciono
<enjuto> muchas gracias  por estar siempre ayudando
<enjuto> :-D
<WyReSP> nada hombre ;)
<LordAioria> Hola a todos.... hay alguien de vosotros que haya instalado un Jasig CAS server ?
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato
<manel2020> hola
<felixx> hola señores
<felixx> esta bien esto que se este instalando xubuntu y tenga el chat
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> viste
<felixx> realmente es ubuntu?  funciona igual  quiero decir
<GridCube> sep
<GridCube> excepto que es mas mejor porque usa xfce! :D
<TM26> Pues ami me parece mejor ubuntu !!!
<GridCube> P:
#ubuntu-es 2014-09-15
<x_> holas!
<x_> porque sera que siempre que entro aqui, nadie habla?
<x_> jejjejejejee
<spii> buenos dias
<DELLtra> nas o/
<DELLtra> kurama10,  o/
<chuzas> hola, buenas tardes
<erAbuelo_> re
<Guest61499> hola
<Guest61499> quien me ayuda
<mimecar> pregunta al canal directamente
<Guest61499> quiero instalar los driver VIA  que trae mi targeta madre
<Guest61499> porque cuando veo videos en pantalla completa se ven mal
<mimecar> Ubuntu los suele llevar integrados
<Guest61499> si lo se
<Guest61499> pero mira aqui
<Guest61499> http://www.via.com.tw/en/support/drivers.jsp
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Ubuntu estás usando?
<Guest61499> 14
<mimecar> ya deberías tener puestos los últimos
<mimecar> los últimos drivers de esa página son para la 12.10
<Guest61499> pero porque cuando pongo los video en pantalla completa
<Guest61499>  se ven como entre cortados
<Guest61499> con ipo
<mimecar> ¿sólo te pasa con Flash?
<Guest61499> si videos online
<mimecar> si pones un vídeo que tengas en local en pantalla completa pasa lo mismo?
<Guest61499> no
<mimecar> entonces es un problema exclusivo con Flasg
<mimecar> Flash
<mimecar> ¿has activado la aceleración 3D de Flash?
<Guest61499> no
<mimecar> por defecto me parece que está activada, prueba a desactivarla
<mimecar> o usa VLC para ver los vídeos que usen flash
<Guest61499> eso queria hacer que los videos se reproduscan con vlc
<Guest61499> hola
<mimecar> tienes scripts para Firefox que lo hacen
<Guest61499> no
<mimecar> en la red los tienes, busca un poco en Google
<Guest61499> puedes decirme que hago
<mimecar> el problema lo tienes con flash
<mimecar> 1º desactivas la aceleración 3D
<mimecar> 2º si no funciona, utiliza vlc para ver los vídeos
<Guest61499> quengo que descargar el complemento de vlc para firefox
<erAbuelo_> re
<PureSpirit> buenas
#ubuntu-es 2014-09-16
<beeny89> hola gente soy nuevo en ubuntu y me presento
<beeny89> y pues buscando y preguntando di aqui un saludo
<berta2020> Holaa
<berta2020> tengo Ubuntu instalado en todo el disco, pero quiero hacer esa particion mas pequeña para poder instalar otra sistema operativa al lado
<berta2020>  al intentar utilizar gparted no me deja porque el disco deberia ser desmontado pero al ser la particion de ubuntu no puedo
<berta2020> Como hago esa particion mas pequeña?
<berta2020> Alguien me puede ayudar?
<PunkiD> berta2020: tienes que hacerlo desde el livecd
<ozoman8> buenas
 * ozoman8 alguien sabe como hacer funcionar un mouse wireless ?
<sanzante> ozoman8: no lo he usado nunca, pero a nos e rque sae un modelo puñetero creo que debería funciona del tirón
<sanzante> si te falla busca en google tu modelo de ratón a ver qué se comenta
<ozoman8> estoy buscando a ver si encuentro algo resolutorio del tema
<ozoman8> lo malo que en versiones anteriores de ubuntu funciona
<ozoman8> :(
<ozoman8> no lo reconoce el lsusb ?¿?
<sanzante> y cuando lo insertas qué dice /var/log/messages o /var/log/syslog?
<ozoman8>  aver que miro
<erikalovehate> Hola
<erikalovehate> tengo un problema con la instalacion de Ubuntu, no me sale la opcion de instalar junto a windows
<PunkiD> golpea tres veces el monitor y aparece :P
<PunkiD> erikalovehate: tienes que seleccionar particionado manual
<DELLtra> nas o/
 * m3n3chm0 re all
<ivedci89> poner contraseñas cortas en ubuntu 14.04?
<ivedci89> he seguido este tuto, http://dleonorizquierdo.blogspot.com.ar/2011/11/contrasenas-sencillas-y-cortas-en.html   pero no pasa nada
<ivedci89> aun me dice debes elegir contraeña más larga
#ubuntu-es 2014-09-17
<chaos-> hola alguien puede ayudarme porfavor
<chaos-> no puedo conectar maschine a mi ubuntu studio
<chaos-> ni mi interfaz de sonido, focusrite saffire 6 usb
<chaos-> ???
<Israphel2> :o
<chaos-> no puedo conectar maschine a mi ubuntu studio
<erAbuelo_> re
<manue> buenas tardes
<manue> mi duda: estoy utilizando los avisos de los calendarios de KOrganizer y el problema es que para que funcionenlos recordatorios hay que iniciar antes el programa, he buscado como en google como iniciar korganizer al iniciar kubuntu y lo que encuentro es antiguo y dice que se puede hacer desde dentro del programa
<manue> pero eso no es asi en la version moderna, asi que quisiera saber como iniciar el demonio de recordatorio para korganizer automaticamente al iniciar sesion
<manue> tengu ubuntu 14.04 con escritorio kde
<GridCube> manue, fijate entre las configuraciones del escritorio que haya un area de "sesion e inicio"
<GridCube> ahi podes agregar autoejecución de aplicaciones
<manue> voy a mirar..
<manue> gracias GridCube, hecho  :-)
<GridCube> :)
<DELLtra> kurama10,  o/
<kurama10> se DELLtra
<DELLtra> que tal como vas...  compa
<kurama10> DELLtra: todo relax
<DELLtra> bien
<DELLtra> kurama10,
<DELLtra> hey tio  has probado wordpress o lo as usado ?? kurama10
<kurama10> nop
<kurama10> para nada
<carloshap> hola necesito ayuda porfavor.he buscado driver para impresora Kyocera FS-720 para ubuntu y he encontrado solo informacion referencial
<carloshap> porfavor cualquier ayuda la agradecere :( mi correo es carloshapa@gmail.com mi estacion de trabajo son 3 maquinas de oficina qe antes tenian un sistema xp y he convencido a mis compañeros de trabajo a que usen ubuntu ya estan usando el sistema pero no podemos usar la impresora laser kyocera FS-720 el fabricante no da soporte para linux en este modelo porfavor ayuda :( sino elloa qerran volver a xp para usar la impresora
#ubuntu-es 2014-09-18
<yoshua> como grabar escritorio en ubuntu 14.04
<ddnh> hola a todos
<breolin> buenas
<breolin> ando peleandome con firefox en ubuntu ya que desde hace una semana me da problemas y no lo entiendo
<breolin> hola
<blanco_> hola a todos
<blanco_> alguien pede contestarme a una preguntilla?
<blanco_> tengo instalado el 14.04 con kernel 3.13.0.35 y con el kernel 3.13.0.32
<blanco_> con el 35 no arranca ni en recovery mode
<blanco_> y con el 32 solo arranca en recovery, despues de cargar el driver r 8188 eu
<blanco_> si por lo que sea, ese driver no carga se congela al iniciar la sesion grafica
<blanco_> como podría solucionarlo?
<blanco_> hola, alguien puede ayudarme??
<GridCube> blanco_,
<GridCube> entra en recovery mode en el kernel que puedas y realiza un update y un upgrade
<GridCube> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<blanco_> solo con eso lo soluciono?
<GridCube> si eso falla hace un sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop --reinstall
<blanco_> probare ahora mismo, gracias por la ayuda y ahora vuelvo
<GridCube> si eso falla fijate si tenes un /etc/X11/xorg.conf, si lo tenes renombralo o borralo, asi el sistema bootea en los drivers genericos
<blanco_> lo que me extraña es que se congele por no cargar ese driver, que al fin y al cabo solo es la wifi
<blanco_> no se congela por el driver nvidia, ese ya lo cambie
<blanco_> espera, lo cambie en el otro kernel, no en el nuevo
<GridCube> nuse
<GridCube> solo te estoy dando opciones
<GridCube> de cosas que podes tratar de hacer
<blanco_> ok, ahora vuelvo, gracias GridCube
<ElVillano_> como ejecuto instalador install-sh????
<ElVillano_> en ubuntu elementary
<fzeta> README
<fzeta> no los has pillado eh, ElVillano_ ?
<fzeta> lo*
<blanco_> GridCube: solucionado, ya estoy usando el ultimo kernel y sin problemas
<blanco_> update y upgrade y solucionado, gracias
<GridCube> :=
<GridCube> :)
<olequesi> hola a todos
<MrTulias> o/
<ner0ck_> buenas
<ner0ck_> alguien me puede ayudar con una cosa de /home?
<mimecar> pregunta directamente
<ner0ck_> de un ubuntu ya instalado he separado /home siguiendo un tutorial y he perdido el acceso a mi cuenta xD
<ner0ck_> y como la root esta desactivada por defecto ahora estoy un poco jodido
<mimecar> por separar /home has perdido el acceso a la cuenta?
<mimecar> qué has hecho?
<ner0ck_> seguia un tuto
<ner0ck_> y al reiniciar me aparece la pantalla de login (antes logeaba directamente)
<mimecar> pon el enlace que has seguido
<GridCube> ner0ck_, desactivada por defecto? si tenes tu contraseña de root podes acceder a tu /home
<ner0ck_> y no logea
<GridCube> ner0ck_, podes acceder con la cuenta guest?
<ner0ck_> si eso si
<GridCube> que pasa cuando pones tu contraseña?
<GridCube> para tu cuenta normal?
<ner0ck_> se pueden pegar links aqui?
<GridCube> intenta logear pero vuelve a pedirte la contraseña
<GridCube> ?
<ner0ck_> exacto
<GridCube> pero podes acceder como guest
<ner0ck_> y si entro al modo comando para logear desde ahi me dice que datos incorrecto
<ner0ck_> si
<GridCube> desde guest pone sudo ls y cuando te pida la contraseña pone tu contraseña normal
<ner0ck_> este es el tutorial que seguia ( http://bernux.blogspot.com.es/2008/05/separar-home.html )
<GridCube> fijate que te dice
<GridCube> en una terminal claro
<ner0ck_> voy
<ner0ck_> me pone unable to change to root grid: operacion no permitida
<mimecar> ner0ck_, has seguido un tutorial de 2008?
 * GridCube facepalms
<ner0ck_> ya bueno no habia pensado en mirar la fecha al principio xD
<mimecar> ese tutorial habla de EXT3
<mimecar> y hace años que no se usa
<ner0ck_> ya bueno he sustituido ext3 por ext4
<ner0ck_> soy bastante nuevo en lnux
<mimecar>  /home se separa en la instalación
<mimecar> si tienes el sistema instalado da problemas la separación
<ner0ck_> ya pero en la instalacion no tenia pensado separarlo
<mimecar> aunque no tengas /home debería dejarte iniciar sesión desde una consola
<ner0ck_> lo instale ayer asi que podria reinstalarlo sin mas pero ya habia configurado todo y me jode
<ner0ck_> pero desde consola me dice que mis datos son incorrectos cosa que no es asi
<mimecar> pon el error exacto que te da
<ner0ck_> si me logueo desde la pantalla de login hace como que carga s epone la pantalla en negro 1sec y me devuelve al login si abro consola con control+alt+f1 y me logueo de ahi me dice que mis datos son incorrectos sin mas
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> pon el error exacto que te da
<ner0ck_> lol
<ner0ck_> me decia sin mas incorrect login
<ner0ck_> pero ahora al probar para copiar el error exactamente me ha logeado
<ner0ck_> no entiendo nada
<fzeta> ner0ck_: ¿que es lo que está incorrecto el login o passwd?
<ner0ck_> ahora ya nada estoy logeado en la consola pero no se porque
<mimecar> si has entrado al sistema comprueba si está montada /home
<ner0ck_> fdisk -l ?
<fzeta> man fdisk
<mimecar> pon la línea que has modificado en el /etc/fstab para cargar la partición /home
<ner0ck> he puesto /dev/sda8 /home ext4 defaults 0 2
<mimecar> tu carpeta /home está en esa partición?
<ner0ck> en teoria la he movido ahi
<mimecar> ls /home
<mimecar> salen tus datos?
<ner0ck> lost+found user pone
<ner0ck> bueno pone mi usuario no user
<mimecar> ¿qué permisos tienes en esa carpeta?
<ner0ck> tengo drwx------ 2 root root.... lost+found
<ner0ck> y
<ner0ck> drwxr-xr-x 29 root root..... nerock
<mimecar> tienes el contenido de tu carpeta de usuario como root?
<ner0ck> puede ser x)
<mimecar> ¿has cambiado el grupo y el dueño de los archivos?
<ner0ck> no
<mimecar> eso te lo pone en el tutorial que has puesto
<ner0ck> entonces si
<mimecar> aclarate
<ner0ck> si es lo de sudo chown y sudo chgrp no porque ese error no me ha llegado a salir
<ner0ck> el resto lo he seguido al y como decia
<mimecar> no puedes copiar archivos a otra partición y dejar los permisos de root
<ner0ck> entonces pongo esos comandos?
<mimecar> adaptándolos a tu equipo
<ner0ck> ya
<ner0ck> voy a reiniciar a ver
<mimecar> no reinicies
<ner0ck> ok
<mimecar> pasa al servidor gráfico e intenta entrar
<ner0ck> como paso al servidor grafico?
<mimecar> alt+f7
<ner0ck> forcevideo como en gparted?
<ner0ck> ok
<mimecar> ???
<ner0ck> ya estoy dentro
<mimecar> ok, haz un backup de todos los datos que tengas en un disco externo
<ner0ck> tampoco esque tenga mucho simplemente la configuracion y un par de programas lo instale ayer, pero preferia aprender a solucionarlo que reinstalar sin mas
<ner0ck> gracias por la ayuda
<mimecar> si quieres aprender
<mimecar> usa documentación ACTUALIZADA
<ner0ck> ya eso ha sido una fallo grave
<ner0ck> todo funciona perfecto gracias
<Newman> saludos  necesito ayuda
<Newman> todo funcionaba bien pero me dio para decir elegir el driver propietario y el resultado es que desde que reinicie no se me ve nada
<Newman> sin embargo sé que inicia sesión porque lo escucho pero no puedo ver nada
<Newman> la pantalla esta negra
<Newman> alguien tiene idea de como volver a cambiar el driver si no me deja ver nada?¿
<ElVillano_> Ctrl+alt+f3 allí utilizas la cnsola shell
<Newman> ElVillano_, no me deja
<ElVillano_> y como sabes entonces que inicias sesión
<Newman> por el sonido
<Newman> es que es como si estuviera el brillo al minimo y no me lo dejara subir
<Newman> :S
<Newman> no puedo hacer algo desde el grub para iniciar correctamente?
<ElVillano_> si inicia sesión entonces puedes entrar a la shell
<Newman> con el otro driver o algo
<Newman> ya ElVillano_ puede que si pero es que no muestra nada la pantalla
<Newman> se ven las letras cuando esta cargando el sistema operativo
<Newman> porque le quite el quiet splash
<Newman> del grub
<Newman> pero despues de las letras no se ve nada
<ElVillano_> lo que tienes que hacer es desinstalar el driver que esta ocasionando el conflicto
<Newman> pues no se como hacerlo
<Newman> se puede hacer desde un live cd?
<Newman> con un pendrive
<Newman> es que juer tan solo por querer probar el otro drive que habia en esa lista me pasa eso
<Newman> y entre parentesis decia (probado y privativo) o algo asi
<Newman> pense que significaba que no habria errores o asi
<Newman> q era seguro
 * m3n3chm0 nasZ
<ivedci89> alguien tiene idea de cómo detener el servidor de audio de linux?
#ubuntu-es 2014-09-19
<antonidb> Hola :D
<salmantino> buenos dias a todo el mundo
<salmantino> un posible cliente mio tiene un problema, esta convencido que un empleado pasa algun secreto industrial y cree que usa un chat
<salmantino> se me ha ocurrido usar wireshark para capoturar todo el trafico y tal, pero eso podría obligarme a manejar ficheros de captura de cientos de megas
<salmantino> alguien sabe si alguna utilidad es específica para capturar conversaciones chat?
<salmantino> o no hay nadie ahi
<salmantino> o nadie sabe nada
<salmantino> o me he equivocado de sitio donde preguntar
<Dia_Cero> alguien me puede ayudar a configurar Mkahawa para instalarlo en mi cyber
<GridCube> Dia_Cero, ni idea de que es eso
<GridCube> buscaste algun foro dedicado a ese programa o algo'
<Dia_Cero> GridCube puedes indicarme un programa para controlar mi cyber ya k kiero instalar Lubuntu en todas las terminales del cyber, pero kiero hacer las pruebas primero
<GridCube> Dia_Cero, ni idea, de nuevo, seguro que hay decenas de foros dedicados a esas cosas
<Dia_Cero> GridCube Gracias..!!!!!!!!!!
<Dia_Cero> GridCube de todo modo puede ayudarme a connectar 2 ordenador en lubuntu?
<GridCube> Dia_Cero, si tenes alguna pregunta especifica preguntala en el canal, pero no esperes que nadie acá te de una clase magistral de redes o te guie paso a paso en todo, tratá de hacerlo vos, lee en internet, investiga, y cuando tengas una duda pregunta, estamos acá para ayudar pero todos tenemos nuestros propios trabajos que hacer
<manolin> hola buenas, quien me puede echar una mano para recuperar un par de pendrives rebeldes?
<manolin> el primero solo me reconoce 5 kb
<manolin> y el segundo ni se monta
<manolin> he intentado todo por google. restablecer tabla de particiones, formateos bajo nivel... ya no se que hacer
<sanzante> manolin: recuperar el haardware? es decir, poder seguir usándolo?
<sanzante> la verdad, si ya te han fallado no creo que sea recomendable seguir usándolos
<manolin> tengo la esperanza de que sólo sea un fallo "pequeño", en otras ocasiones he podido recuperarlo
<mimecar> si no es la primera vez que fallan
<mimecar> no los uses
 * user-cat hol -a
<maxi_L> hola, una consulta
<user-cat> SELECT ...
<maxi_L> Realice un script que busca en un archivo y dependiendo de un identificador que se coloque agrga informacion de otro archivo
<mimecar> los chistes al menos que sean buenos...
<maxi_L> el problema es que echo quita barios formatos
<maxi_L> o sea verifica un archivo si en alguna linea esta el identificador crea un nuevo archivo y agrega informacion en esa linea especifica
<maxi_L> hay algun parametro de echo para que no quite el formato
<mimecar> ¿qué formato te quita? un archivo de texto no debería tener formato
<maxi_L> tab y otros
<mimecar> parece que los está interpretando en lugar de quitarlos
<maxi_L> el archivo que leo es otro Script
<maxi_L> y creo otro escript con informacion isertada
<maxi_L> estoy un toke oxidado pero recuerdo que me paso en otro momento y no me acuerdo como lo solucione
<mimecar> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man1/echo.1.html
<mimecar> por defecho echo no hace la interpretación de los carácteres de control
<maxi_L> me ley todo el manual de echo
<maxi_L> mimecar, me parece que cuando me paso la ultima vez lo termine haciendo en C
<mimecar> acabarás antes si lo codificas en Python
<maxi_L> si lo pense ayer , pero estaba intentado solucionarlo ya que el script me llevo toda la tarde jajajajaja
<mimecar> tienes un problema repetitivo
<maxi_L> para colmo como tengo que acer verificaciones de las lineas pierdo el flujo con pipe
<mimecar> usa Python y si necesitas llamadas al sistema
<maxi_L> con taba con la esperanza que se me pasara algo
<maxi_L> jajajajajaja
<maxi_L> grtacias mimecar
<mimecar> cuántas líneas tiene el script?
<maxi_L> unas 450
<mimecar> no son muchas
<maxi_L> no tantas pero como tine varias operaciones con pipes se acorta
 * Basque nas
<Alanbitsch> hola
<Alanbitsch> quiero cambiar desde ubuntu 13.04 a 14.04
<Alanbitsch> podria alguien guiarme?
#ubuntu-es 2014-09-20
<carrangas2007> HOLA!
<carrangas2007> SOY DE COLOMBIA
<carrangas2007> SOY DOCENTE DEL ÁREA RURAL
<omar> hola a todos
<omar> MuseScore: alguien lo ha probado?
<Alanbitsch> por qué ubuntu 14.04 no me reconoce 13.04?
<Alanbitsch> por qué ubuntu 14.04 no me reconoce 13.04?
<GridCube> !13.04
<kubot> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) es la decimoctava serie de Ubuntu - Descargas en http://es.releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/ - Notas de lanzamiento: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseNotes - Soporte terminó en Enero del 2014
<GridCube> Alanbitsch, ^
<hanz> holaa?
<mimecar> hola
<hanz> este canal es solo soporte?
<mimecar> sí
<hanz> me puedes ayudar a encontrar un canal de ubuntu o linux social?
<mimecar> #ubuntu-es-cafe
<mimecar> aunque no hay temática en ese canal
<hanz> mmm hay mas?
<hanz> thks
<mimecar> en castellano habrá pocos
<hanz> ok gracias , mejorare mi ingles
<Mazoft> Hola a todos
<Mazoft> Tengo un problemilla con ubuntu 14.04, alguien me podría ayudar??
<mimecar> pregunta al canal
<Mazoft> bueno, me ha dejado de funcionar el sonido en los auriculares
<Mazoft> al principio funcionaban
<Mazoft> a la tecera vez que reinicio, lo dejan de hacer
<mimecar> ¿tienes puestas todas las actualizaciones?
<Mazoft> ya me había pasado y había formateado solo por ese motivo
<Mazoft> y ahora me vuelve a pasar -.-
<Mazoft> minecar sip
<mimecar> ¿has comprobado los volumenes?
<mimecar> alsamixer incluido
<Mazoft> minecar la ultima vez que toque alsa mixer me carge el sonido por completo
<Mazoft> prefiero no tocar nada XD
<mimecar> si te cargas el sonido por subir el volumen...
<Mazoft> mimecar tengo un pc muy potente, es nuevo
<Mazoft> no tiene ni 3 meses
<mimecar> y?
<Mazoft> y e ha costado ponerlo a punto por los drivers ...
<Mazoft> es que tiene un hardware muy reciente
<mimecar> tiene que funcionar igual
<mimecar> ¿qué drivers has modificado?
<Mazoft> mm pues no se
<Mazoft> voy a ver alsamixer
<Mazoft> hago pantallazo y te paso
<Mazoft> http://i.imgur.com/8LAzQdR.png
<Mazoft> dime que tocar
<Mazoft> cuando pongo: alsamixer en la terminal es eso lo que me sale
<jopro> hola
<Mazoft> jpro hola
<jopro> buenas
<Mazoft> jopro*
<Mazoft> :D
<jopro> tengo um porblema
<jopro> con los live cd
<jopro> haber se alguien sabe que pasa
<jopro> los antiguos funcionan pero los nuevos no
<mimecar> Mazoft, pulsa F6 y selecciona tu tarjeta de sonido
<Mazoft> http://i.imgur.com/q9UAvDA.png
<Mazoft> cual es mi tarjeta de sonido?
<jopro> del aranque de 3.08 pa lante no funcionan
<Mazoft> es que me salen varias opciones XD
<jopro> niguno
<Mazoft> jopro que live cd? de ubuntu 14.04.1?
<jopro> llevo horas con esto y no ai manera
<mimecar> depende de si usas la salida de los auriculares o HDMI
<mimecar> jopro, no usas un USB?
<Mazoft> el sonido de los altavoces me funciona bien
<jopro> no van tampoko
<Mazoft> el que no me funciona es con los auriculares
<mimecar> jopro, "no va" no dice nada
<mimecar> jopro, cómo pasas la ISO al USB?
<jopro> no se queda cargando
<mimecar> Mazoft, el control de volumen es el mismo
<jopro> sale lo del aranque linux 4.04 o que es y se atasca ai en el aranque
<jopro> ni lo abre
<mimecar> cómo pasas la ISO?
<jopro> la quemo en dvd con el brun
<Mazoft> mimecar pero en que opcion entro
<Mazoft> ??
<jopro> la coza es que las antiguas distros si van
<Mazoft> donde pone PCH ?
<mimecar> Mazoft, prueba en los dos
<jopro> no van las nuevas
<Mazoft> -.-
<Mazoft> ok
<mimecar> jopro, usa un USB
<jopro> no me las reconose
<mimecar> tu bios no puede arrancar desde USB?
<jopro> si
<jopro> pero no las reconose el aranque
<Mazoft> mimecar mira: http://i.imgur.com/Ycr144f.png
<mimecar> entonces? cómo pasas la ISO al USB?
<Mazoft> mira que sale
<jopro> con el lili
<mimecar> usa unetbootin
<mimecar> Mazoft, sube todos los volumenes que tengas
<mimecar> el de los auriculares está en principio subido
<jopro> pero es igual os dvd si los le pero se atasca
<jopro> haber
<Mazoft> mimecar
<Mazoft> -.-
<mimecar-away> salgo un rato
<Mazoft> no me fio
<jopro> la coza es que cuan ensiendes el pc
<jopro> y em pieza a cargar
<Mazoft> mimecar-away vaya ayuda que me das
<Mazoft> jajaja
<jopro> que sale
<jopro> lo de linux vesion y el nombre del tio
<jopro> hasta 3.08
<Mazoft> jopro tu alguna vez has usado linux?
<jopro> va
<jopro> de ai para lante no
<Mazoft> ._.
<jopro> ejemplo
<jopro> el linux mint 11 si me va
<jopro> pero el 17 ya no
<jopro> no van lñas distro nuevas
<jopro> todas que tengan el aranque del 3.08 pa lante no van
<jopro> no dan error simplemente no cargan
<jopro> se queda cargando
<jopro> todo el rato
<jopro> nose es por la base
<jopro> o el procesador
<jopro> es una m3a32mvp delux
<jopro> una asus
<jopro> y el procesador
<jopro> un amd phenon 9550
<Mazoft> ALGUIEN ME PUEDE AYUDAR CON EL SONIDO DE MI UBUNTU 14.04 ???
<jopro> me esta sacando de quisio ya
<jopro> windos van todos y las distros antiguas y del linux mint 11 palante nada
<hanz> consulta jopro
<jopro> y paso de quedarme con el win 8.1 porque va de culo
<hanz> tienes instalado win8 ?
<jopro> tenia
<jopro> 8.1
<jopro> lo e fromateado
<hanz> y ahora?
<jopro> fallava todo
<jopro> hasta elchrome
<jopro> haora el mint 11
<hanz> pero al partir o el funcionamiento?
<jopro> es la unica distro que me a dejado instalar
<Mazoft> hanz me puedes echar una mano?
<jopro> no el win 8.1 es una cagada va de culo es mejor poner linux y utilizar win y fuera
<jopro> lo instale a probar y es lo peor que ai
<Mazoft> ...
<Mazoft> windowseros
<Mazoft> XD
<jopro> funciona bien solo 2 dias
<jopro> luego las app y todo lo demas nada
<jopro> haber cada so tiene lo suio yo con win 7 no tengo problemas me muevo como pes en el agua es mas haora estoi con el en el portatil pero la torre es otra coza la hise yo y win ai a sido una mierda solo problemas menos el 7 y haora la quiero dejar en linux de una vez pero no ai manera
<Artemis3> hmm
<jopro> lo que jode es que el mint 11 va y el 17 no
<jopro> ni ubuntu
<Artemis3> instala 12.04 y actualiza a ver
<jopro> ni kubuntu
<Artemis3> o dejale 12.04
<jopro> no me deja ni 11
<jopro> menos el 12
<Artemis3> no deja?
<jopro> no
<Artemis3> que hace
<jopro> solo me a dejado el mint 11
<Mazoft> Alguien sabe que le ha pasado a mi ubuntu ???????????
<Artemis3> tal ves es el video
<jopro> me dijeron que igual de la base o del prosesador
<Mazoft> De un dia a otro me han dejado de funcionar los auriculares
<Mazoft> solo me funcionan los altavoces
<Artemis3> que video tiene eso?
<Mazoft> he probado con alsamixer y nada
<jopro> haber es una base asus m3a32-mvp delux con un amd phenon 9550 y una grafiaca modificada asus eha 3885 vamos una ati hd 3800 series
<Artemis3> tendras otra como para probar? digamos nvidia?
<jopro> que solo tengo ati
<jopro> mas  antiguas si eso
<jopro> pero de n videa nada
<Artemis3> si para probar
<Artemis3> ah lastima
<Artemis3> seria mejor probar algo no ati
<Artemis3> pero tal vez las viejas sirvan
<Artemis3> con el driver radeon
<jopro> es que el problema es al cargar los live cd
<Artemis3> y si te pueden prestar una por ahi?
<jopro> como sale las letras blancas al cargar el cd o el dvd que pone kernel linux el modelo y el nombre del tio
<jopro> pos hasta la version 3.08 va
<jopro> de ai para lante
<jopro> se atasca
<Artemis3> nah
<jopro> se queda cargando el cd todo el rato
<Artemis3> intenteste el modo recovery ese que sale de segundo?
<Artemis3> ah no el live cd
<Artemis3> tal vez necesitas nomodesetting o algo de eso
<jopro> la coza es que no llega a cagar
<Artemis3> seguro el minimal instala, me huele a video
<Artemis3> es ati despues de todo...
<Artemis3> ati con linux siempre pasan problemas
<jopro> y el mint 11 va y el 17 no
<Mazoft> alguien me peude ayudar a mi?
<Artemis3> te extraña acaso? quien puede actualizar el driver de amd si no es amd?
<jopro> mi te digo donde se me atas
<jopro> atasca
<jopro> se me a tasca en
<Artemis3> si ya ves grub eso dice mucho
<jopro> isolinux 4.02 debian-20101016 etcd copyright (c) 1994-2010 h. peter anvin et al
<jopro> y se queda ai todo el rato
<jopro> la iso linux 3.08 si va de esa para ariba no
<jopro> se queda cargando todo el rato
<jopro> en todo caso tenderia que ser al reves ir la nueva y no la vieja
<Artemis3> no
<Artemis3> tienes mas chance con la vieja, por tener mejor soporte el driver abierto
<jopro> y que hago
<Artemis3> cambiala y prueba
<jopro> que no se por falta de potencia
<Artemis3> de todos modos no vas a jugar con eso :3
<jopro> 4nucleos a 2.5 y 8 gigas de ram
<Artemis3> lo demas no importa
<jopro> jugar si jugara algo jejejej
<jopro> con el win
<jopro> wine
<Artemis3> recuerda, ati y linux no.
<jopro> perdon
<Artemis3> especialmente wine
<Artemis3> cuando quieras jugar, compra una nvidia, te recomiendo la 750ti que esta excelente y bien barata
<jopro> si pos en el portatil si va y es un acer 7750g
<Artemis3> si algunos modelos con algunas versiones funcionan a veces
<Artemis3> ati es campo minado en linux
<jopro> un i5 a 3.0 y una ati hd 6650 m 2gb y 4gb de ram
<Artemis3> pues ese modelo tendra soporte aun en catalyst
<jopro> no se va como un tiro
<jopro> jajajaja
<Artemis3> hoy
<jopro> esto no lo toco
<jopro> es mi niño
<jopro> para jugar trabajar
<Artemis3> espera al 16.04 y veremos si aun funciona
<Artemis3> si amd no tiro el modelo a la basura
<jopro> no lo mal fue hacerme la torre a medida
<jopro> com piezas de importacion
<Artemis3> es no es malo al contrario
<Artemis3> solo cometiste el error de usar amd/ati para el video, le pones nvidia y listo.
<jopro> no se tiene un fallo de serire y no me lo am podido areglar
<Artemis3> suele ser mucho peor una portatil amd
<jopro> la tore
<jopro> con la base
<jopro> me marca que la cpu esta a 130º
<Artemis3> ah eso sera otro tema
<jopro> todo el rato
<Artemis3> mal puesto
<jopro> queba me la cambiaron 3 vez
<Artemis3> o le dejaste algun plastico que habia que quitar
<Artemis3> o tienes overclocking activado
<jopro> incluzo la ultima me mandaron una espesial
<jopro> y nada
<jopro> jajajajaj
<jopro> eso claro
<Artemis3> ah yo creo que es gente que no sabe mucho
<Artemis3> los hay de sobra
<Artemis3> yo saco la tarjeta madre y pongo el procesador afuera y pruebo
<jopro> solo tiene esa pega
<jopro> le das f1 cuando aranca y fuera
<Artemis3> y cada vez que se saca el cpu hay que reemplazar la pasta termica
<jopro> que si
<jopro> jejejjeje
<Artemis3> y lleva solo una gota en el centro
<jopro> que el mio fue de los prieros fue un fallo
<jopro> y ya
<jopro> no lo saben ni ellos
<Artemis3> bueh
<jopro> querian que montara algo mas normal
<Artemis3> en el bios debe poder apagarse eso
<Artemis3> si tu dices que lo de 130 es mentira
<jopro> ya
<jopro> jejeje
<jopro> no pasa de 25
<jopro> 35
<jopro> perdon
<jopro> jajajajja
<Artemis3> le habras puesto un termometro?
<jopro> es una bestia de pruebas es del 2009 todo dios con los dualcores esos de juguete
<jopro> buenas
<jopro> ai alguien
<Mazoft> ALGUIEN ME PUEDE AYUDAR?
<MrTulias> !paciencia Mazoft
<kubot> Mazoft: Las personas aquí son voluntarios, tu actitud debe tomar eso en consideración. Las respuestas no siempre están disponibles, si nadie sabe la respuesta nadie te responderá.
<Mazoft> Entiendo :)
<MrTulias> Por las imágenes que pones los auriculares están a volumen máximo. No sabría decirte, yo controlo la salida dándole al símbolo del volumen, pero como digo, no sé
<Mazoft> MrTulias yo tampoco se
<Mazoft> Es la segunda vez que me pasa
<Mazoft> :\
<_-leo-_> kubot ops
<_-leo-_> $op
<Mazoft> PakoTM usas ubuntu?
<PakoTM> ahora mismo no...
<Mazoft> PakoTM tengo un problema con el sonido, me podrias yaudar?
<PakoTM> Mazoft, creo que no soy el mas indicado para ayudarte..
<Mazoft> ahh ok, entonces no pasa nada
<PakoTM> pega aqui info de tu hardware, explica bien tu problema y seguro alguien te ayuda
<Mazoft> como puedo saver info de mi harware de sonido?
<Mazoft> saber*
<argen> hola, hay alguien conectado?
<argen> acabo de
<PakoTM> sno sabes que chipset de sonido o placa lleva tu makina
<Mazoft> HM87
<Mazoft> Ese es el chipset
<PakoTM> ok
<PakoTM> y que problema tienes
<Mazoft> 1 x Tarjeta de Sonido Via VT8102P Integrado 7.1
<Mazoft> PlacoTM no me funciona el sonido por los auriculares
<Mazoft> Me va bien solo por los altavoces
<argen> acabo de "instalar" kubuntu y cuando reinicie, directamente booteo windows, ya he modificado la bios, pero auno no bootea el grub. tengo w8 instalado en un hdd e instale ubuntu en el ssd.
<Mazoft> A la 3 vez que reinicio el pc misteriosamente deja de irme el sonido por los articulares
<PakoTM> mira haber si alguna aplicacion te modifico alguna configuracion
<Mazoft> estoy publicando la pregunta en un foro de ubutnu
<Mazoft> a ver si me ayudan
<Mazoft> PakoTM ni idea
<argen> alguien que me pueda dar una mano?
<PakoTM> Mazoft } si antes te ha funcionado bien y no has tocado nada, mira la configuracion de sonido lo mismo hay algo cambiado o silenciado alguna salida o simplemente un contro de volumen en mute o al minimo o no se quizas se haya activado la salida digital en vez de la analogica en conectores tiene pinta de eso , yo empezaria por ahi, siento no poder ayudarte mas..
<Mazoft> PakoTM eso como lo puedo hacer??
<Mazoft> Dónde puedo mirar la configracion del sonido?
<PakoTM> jejjje
<Mazoft> http://i.imgur.com/RrgOult.png
<Mazoft> ves?
<PakoTM> supongo que en ajustes configuracion , sonido
<Mazoft> me reconoce los auriculares
<Mazoft> pero no produce sonidos por ellos
<PakoTM> o si usas alsamixer o algo asi
<PakoTM> abrelo
<Mazoft> ok
<Mazoft> te paso una screen de como esta
<Mazoft> http://i.imgur.com/GMf1k7V.png
<Mazoft> esa asi
<PakoTM> pues segun eso deberia estar funcionando
<Mazoft> XDDDDD
<Mazoft> magiaa
<PakoTM> haber si te falla el cable o algo,, el jack de los auriculares ,,
<PakoTM> a veces pasa y es una tonteria
<PakoTM> y no la vemos
<Mazoft> como?
<Mazoft> no no
<Mazoft> esta metido bien
<Mazoft> y los cascos son nuevos
<Mazoft> funcionan bien
<PakoTM> quita el uato mute haber
<PakoTM> auto*
<Mazoft> son unos sennheiser HD 439
<Mazoft> ok
<Mazoft> voy
<Mazoft> listo
<Mazoft> a ver
<PakoTM> aunque eso sera para los retornos del micro y demas creo
<Mazoft> nada
<Mazoft> sigue sin ir
<PakoTM> los altavoces si te funcional?
<Mazoft> si
<PakoTM> ponlos y pega una captura rulando los altavoces
<Mazoft> pero cuando conecto los auriculaes como es logico dejan de funcionar
<Mazoft> xD
<PakoTM> de alsamixer
<Mazoft> captura a que?
<Mazoft> ahh ok
<Mazoft> voy
<Mazoft> http://i.imgur.com/uC0GiNF.png
<Mazoft> PakoTM como lo ves?
<Mazoft> ohh shit espera
<Mazoft> no se ve bien
<Mazoft> XD
<Mazoft> PakoTM mira ahora: http://i.imgur.com/yL7tBrW.png
<MrTulias> Si así funcionan los altavoces no se ve problema con alsamixer, Tiene el mismo volumen los altavoces y los auriculares, deberían sonar
<Mazoft> mmm
<PakoTM> Mazoft } lo siento me llamaron , pues como te decia parece que deberia funcionar mira haber si es alguna conexion mal echa o que falle los auriculares son inalambricos? o van directos al conector con un jack ,, puedes probarlos en otro dispositivo para salir de dudas??
<PakoTM> ahora me tengo que ir , venga suerte
<Mazoft> PakoTM no son inalambricos
<Mazoft> van conectados por cable
<Mazoft> es un portatil y solo tiene una salidad para conectar los auriculares
<Mazoft> PakoTM saludos, abrazo! :D
#ubuntu-es 2014-09-21
<oswaldo> hola
<jopro> hola
<jopro> buenas
<jopro> ai alguien por aqui
<juanitopito> Tengo 2 pc conectados al mismo router por wifi pero no se ven entre ellos ni veo los archivos que puse a compartir
<jopro> porblemas para instalar
 * user-cat hol -a
<aukun> alguien sabe de algun videotutorial o ebook para aprender sobre servidores linux?
<aukun> que sepa que este bien
<aukun> alguien sabe de algun videotutorial o ebook para aprender sobre servidores linux que alguien haya visto y que sepa que este bien?
<oswaldo> hola
#ubuntu-es 2015-09-14
<Knight80> Hola, buenas tardes a todos/as
<GridCube> !hola | Knight80
<kubot> Knight80: Hola!, Bienvenido a #Ubuntu-es. Aquí puedes hacer todas las preguntas que necesites y ayudar cuando puedas también! Puedes leer las normas del canal en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es
<nuevoIndiechaser> Buenas!
<nuevoIndiechaser> alguien por aqui?
<GridCube> !alguien | nuevoIndiechaser
<kubot> nuevoIndiechaser: Muchas de las preguntas hechas en #ubuntu-es comienzan con "alguien usa/sabe/hace...", haga su pregunta directamente al canal sin preguntar si alguien esta disponible. Utilizar la palabra "alguien" podría hacer pensar a las personas que su objetivo es encontrar un ayudante personal. La ayuda es proporcionada por el canal, y por nadie en particular. Ver tambien, !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<alejandro> hola amigos
<alejandro> otra vez meti la pata
<alejandro> alguien tiene idea de como hago para reinstalar software y actualizaciones
<alejandro> me desapareció ese elemento
#ubuntu-es 2015-09-15
<net> hola a todos los presentes
<ranmaruhibikiya> hola net
<net> veo que esta el canal muy tranquilito , como siempre
<ranmaruhibikiya> si, aunque entro muy poco a el
<wily_> ok
<wily_> hola
<guampa> buenas
#ubuntu-es 2015-09-16
<emc> hola
<emc> soy nuevo en linux tengo ubuntu studio
<emc> alguien que pueda ayudarme por favor?
<emc> quiero instalar compiz y no puedo
<blackangelpr> saludos familia alguien sabe como puedo borrar kernels viejo apenas actualize y no me deja borrar los viejos y mi /boot esta lleno
<blackangelpr> http://pastebin.com/bFhX3VZv
<blackangelpr> http://pastebin.com/S9ZHmZai
<blackangelpr> dpkg: error processing package linux-generic-lts-utopic (--configure):
<blackangelpr>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<blackangelpr> Errors were encountered while processing:
<blackangelpr>  linux-image-extra-3.16.0-49-generic
<blackangelpr>  linux-image-generic-lts-utopic
<guampa> si que mide poco esa particion de boot
<blackangelpr> si :p pero para que quiero 10 kernels? con 3 esta bien
<blackangelpr> el problema es que no me deja borrar ninguno :p
<guampa> sudo apt-get autoremove --purge linux-{image,headers}-.*{41..48}.*generic
<guampa> ah pero querias dejar 3
<guampa> sudo apt-get autoremove --purge linux-{image,headers}-.*{41..45}.*generic
<guampa> blackangelpr: sudo apt-get autoremove --purge linux-{image,headers}-.*{41..45}.*generic
<blackangelpr> pues si esta funcionando muchas gracias :p pero por alguna raon el 42 no esta
<blackangelpr> vamos haber :p
<guampa> ah si es verdad, no aparece en el paste
<blackangelpr> voy a tener que isntalar el kernel creo que los borro todos HAHAHAHAAH
<guampa> no, esa expresion no alcanza desde 47 en adelante
<guampa> ademas si intentas borrar el kernel que estas usando apt-get larga una advertencia y detiene la desinstalacion
<guampa> *46 en adelante
<blackangelpr> bueno a cruzar los dedos rengo que hacer restart :) gracias como sea si se borra lo instalo manual :p
<blackangelpr> regreso :)
<guampa> ok
<Dixson> buenas tardes amigo, algunos sabe como puedo hacer para que el menu de ubuntu me aparezca pequeño y no pantalla completa??
<Dixson> http://static.thetechjournal.net/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/ubuntu1404.jpg
<amundsen> buenas
<amundsen> como de estables son las betas de ubuntu?
<amundsen> son fiables para el dia a dia o mejor esperar a la fecha de publicacion ?
<mimecar> depende
<mimecar> ¿necesitas el ordenador para trabajar y tendrías problemas si falla?
<amundsen> mimecar, no se, un tipo de fallo al que puedo temer es perder el trabajo de horas de mecanografiado en el writer por ejemplo
<amundsen> o que fallen las x-window en mitad de una clase
<mimecar> no debería pero te puede pasar
<amundsen> pues nada, por un poquillo mas, esperaremos hasta la publicacion oficial
<guampa> las betas no estan pensadas para sistemas en las que uno trabaja
<guampa> estan pensadas para testear
<mimecar> amundsen, te queda mes y medio
<mimecar> y si necesitas estabilidad mínimo deberías esperar 2 semanas después del lanzamiento
#ubuntu-es 2015-09-17
<ngarcia_v2> hola a todos
<ngarcia_v2> alguien me puede echar un cable?
<ngarcia_v2> es una simple pregunta
<ngarcia_v2> se puede utilizar Linux sin conocimientos de programación??
<ngarcia_v2> porque acabo de instalarme ubuntu para probar y... bueno, se hacen complicadas algunas ocas
<ngarcia_v2> jajaja ocas no, cosas
<Tiffon> nas
<socratex> Hola
<socratex> ¿Alguien me puede ayudar? Tengo una duda teórica: cuando instalo un programa desde el Centro de Software de Ubuntu, a veces me instala una versión del programa que no es la más reciente. Supongamos entonces que me descargo la versión más reciente desde la página web de creador. ¿Cómo sustituyo la antigua versión por la nueva?
<socratex> Es decir: ¿sólo se puede actualizar un programa desde repositorios? ¿Y qué pasa si un programa no tiene repositorio? ¿O todo programa tiene su respectivo repositorio para actualizaciones?
<socratex> Si alguien me pudiera aclarar esas dudas le estaría muy agradecido
<socratex> ¿Alguien por ahí?
<Guest75114> en ubuntu 14.04 no puedo montar un directorio remoto por ssh con la herramienta del entorno grafico conectar al servidor
<Guest75114> nick Richie
<Richie> en ubuntu 14.04 no puedo montar un directorio remoto por ssh con la herramienta del entorno grafico conectar al servidor
<v0lp> hola
<v0lp> alguien que me pueda echar un amano
<v0lp> tengo problemas al instalar mysql-server-5.6 en Vivid,
<GridCube> !alguien | v0lp
<v0lp> si
<v0lp> GridCube, es estable MySQL 5.6 en Vivid?
<GridCube> ni idea
<v0lp> tengo cualquier cantida de problemas para instalarlo con los repos oficiales
<GridCube> bah, no está kubot
<mimecar> qué problemas?
<v0lp> luego de desempaquetar y solicitar la contraseña de root lanza un error
<v0lp> como si el archivo my.cnf estuviera de solo lectura
<v0lp> dice no conseguir la ruta
<mimecar> ¿qué error te da mysql?
<mimecar> error que sale en pantalla , no interpretación
<v0lp> este es el error
<v0lp> invoke-rc.d: Unit mysql.service is masked
<v0lp> update-alternatives: error: la ruta alternativa /etc/mysql/mysql.cnf no existe
<v0lp> dpkg: error al procesar el paquete mysql-server-5.6 (--configure):
<v0lp>  el subproceso instalado el script post-installation devolvió el código de salida de error 2
<v0lp> dpkg: problemas de dependencias impiden la configuración de mysql-server:
<guampa> y el archivo existe?
<v0lp> si
<v0lp> verifique que el grupo y el usuario
<v0lp> ambos existen
<guampa> yo intentaria purgar el paquete, haciendo un backup de la config y los datos si es que existen y reintentar
<v0lp> es una instalacion fresca
<v0lp> lo intente, purge la instalacion , removi /etc/mysql y /var/lib/mysql, reinstale y el error persiste
<v0lp> pareciera que el paquete esta corrupto o falte algo,
<v0lp> el error se genera luego de que dpkg solicita la contraseña de root
<guampa> intenta vaciar la cache de paquetes de apt y que lo descargue de nuevo
<v0lp> mmmm, cierto
<v0lp> ahora es peor
<v0lp> al intentar desinstalar me da errores
<v0lp> v0lp@v0lp:~$ apt-get purge mysql-server
<v0lp> E: No se pudo abrir el fichero de bloqueo «/var/lib/dpkg/lock» - open (13: Permiso denegado)
<v0lp> E: No se pudo bloquear el directorio de administración (/var/lib/dpkg/), ¿está como superusuario?
<v0lp> v0lp@v0lp:~$ sudo apt-get purge mysql-server
<v0lp> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<v0lp> Creando árbol de dependencias
<guampa> !pastebin
<guampa> v0lp: usa pastebin para que el bot no te silencie
<v0lp> si eso hare
<v0lp> sorry
<v0lp> nada
<guampa> el permiso denegado puede ser por no usar sudo o porque hay otro dpkg corriendo
<v0lp> eso me paso luego que actualize de 14.04 a 15.
<v0lp> no, pense lo mismo
<v0lp> he matado procesos y reiniciado el equipo
<v0lp> y sigo con el problema
<v0lp> es un error en el paquete
<guampa> lo descargo completo nuevamente ya?
<guampa> o sea, pudiste limpiar la cache?
<v0lp> ya d epor si no me pide ni la contraseña de root en la instalacion, y si efectuo la descarga del paquiete nuevamente con las dependencias
<v0lp> solventado el problema
<v0lp> colision de versiones de mysql
<fallen_> hola buenas tardes
<guampa> buenas
<fallen_> disculpe me podria ayudar con un detalle que tengo con una maquina virtual
<fallen_> la cual quiero instalar W7
<guampa> pregunta al canal, tal vez alguien pueda ayudar
<fallen_> gracias
<fallen_> el error que me sale al instalar es
<fallen_> Fallo al abrir una sesión para la máquina virtual Fallen.
<fallen_> The virtual machine 'Fallen' has terminated unexpectedly during startup with exit code 1.
<fallen_> Código Resultado: NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)
<fallen_> Componente: Machine
<fallen_> Interfaz: IMachine {480cf695-2d8d-4256-9c7c-cce4184fa048}
<guampa> fallen_: usa un pastebin para que el robot no te calle
<guampa> en un minuto te va a levantar el quiet
<fallen_> http://pastebin.com/BUd8sdg6
<fallen_> asi??
<guampa> si
<fallen_> ok, gracias
<guampa> creo que es porque no tenes el driver de virtualbox, o no tenes la version correcta
<guampa> fijate si correr "sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup" en una terminal sirve de ayuda
<fallen_> me aparece comando no encontrado
<guampa> que version de ubuntu es?
<fallen_> 14,04
<fallen_> lts
<ghytr> que windows es, y como se llama tu maquina virtual?
<fallen_> windows 7
<fallen_> fallen le puse
<ghytr> vm?
<fallen_> en 64 bits
<fallen_> si
<ghytr> como se llama tu maquina virtual?
<fallen_> fallen
<ghytr> dame el enlace que permite ver el sitio para descargar tu maquina virtual.
<fallen_> fue directo del centro de sofware de ubuntu
<ghytr> fallen_, no es my popular.
<fallen_> entonces lo descargo de la pagina directo??
<fallen_> lo descomprimo
<fallen_> y lo instalo??
<ghytr> fallen_, tu vm es un poco rara.
<ghytr> nunca he oido hablar de fallen como maquina virtual.
<fallen_> tiene Teamviewer?
<ghytr> no esta instalado en mi maquina
<fallen_> bueno el programa es virtualBox
<fallen_> el nombre del s.o. W7 a 64 bits
<fallen_> el nombre que le puse fue fallen
<ghytr> creo que dara problema con 64bits.
<fallen_> bueno lo revisare si es a 32
<ghytr> intenta lo con 32bits.
<fallen_> me manda error del codigo 1
<fallen_> http://pastebin.com/kc7X2HA9
<ghytr> puedes intentar lo con wmware.
<fallen_> es lo que voy a intentar
<fallen_> gracias de verdad
#ubuntu-es 2015-09-18
<hijodedios> Buenas
<hijodedios> vengo con una pregunta xD
<hijodedios> quiero cambiar el icono del panel de aplicaciones
<hijodedios> puedo cambiar el del launcher, pero no encuentro el propio de la aplicación
<azulinox> buenas hay alguien vivo ?
<azulinox> queria saber hasta cuando tiene soporte wattos que es en base a ubuntu 14.04?
<Guest23963> hola, no puedo instalar nada que tenga make, estoy loco leyendo foros e instalando librerias pero sin conseguir resultados
#ubuntu-es 2015-09-19
<miguel> hola no puedo compilar nada de na da con make
<Guest86649> alguien que hable español
<chilicuil> Guest86649: la mayoría en el canal debería, esto es ubuntu-es
<Guest86649> chilicuil: de donde eres?
<chilicuil> Guest86649: es irrelevante, este canal es de soporte técnico sobre Ubuntu, tienes una pregunta técnica?
<Guest86649> por el momento no, ya que lo he podido configurar bien y ademas he instalado los programas adecuados a mi proyecto, igual si tienen alguna consulta me la pueden hacer...
<chilicuil> Guest86649: existe un canal social en #ubuntu-es-cafe, por el momento parece inactivo, pero tal vez quieras tomarlo en cuenta
<Guest86649> #ubuntu-es-cafe
<Guest86649> perdona mi ignoracia no me manejo con este tipo de plataforma
<successus> salud o/
<miguel_> hola no puedo compilar nada de na da con make
<mimecar> Guest39911, tendrás que dar un poco más de información
<Guest39911> http://pastebin.com/kU3JWCwe
<Guest39911> no funciona make
<alexMint> hola, puedo hacer una pregunta?
<alexMint> desde el ubuntu 14.04 el fichero 70-persistent-net no existe. Cómo se renombrar pues los dispositvos ethernet?
<alexMint> se puede generar este fichero?
<alexMint> guau!
<alexMint> nadie?
<mimecar> alexMint, es la hora de comer
<mimecar> Guest39911, cumples los requisitos para compilar esa aplicación?
<alexMint> ya!
<alexMint> mimecar, tienes razón? Qué tienes de comer?
<mimecar> aquí son las 15:52 ahora
<mimecar> para que quieres modificar el nombre del dispositivo de red?
<ivedci89> ubuntu con el entorno de Xubuntu, no cierra sesión. solo puede apagarse o reiniciarse pero no me cierra sesión. alguna sujerencia?
<alexMint> Es para saber como linux identifica los dispositivos de red eth0 eth1 eth2..wlan0......es imporatnte para identificarlos en el network/interfaces
<mimecar> las tarjetas de red ethX
<mimecar> wifi wlanX
<mimecar> es mejor que no cambies esos nombres
<alexMint> no los cambio. Quiero saber como las identifica
<mimecar> el nombre se genera con el tipo de dispositivo + el número
<alexMint> eth0 eth1...eso era ante de la 14.04
<mimecar> en la 14.04 siguen ese criterio
<alexMint> no, han cambiado el udev
<mimecar> tengo el sistema con la 14.04
<mimecar> ifconfig devuelve eth0 para la tarjeta de red
<alexMint> tienes el /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules ?
<mimecar> el archivo no, la ruta sí
<alexMint> pues si no tienes ese fichero...a ver donde miras como se identifican los dispositivos fisicos
<mimecar> usará otro archivo udev
<mimecar> sin ese archivo las interfaces se llaman como te he puesto
<alexMint> si cambias las tarjetas de red, o usas maquinas virtuales cambiando la mac....te renombra las interfaces...y al no existir el fichero no sabes como
<mimecar> la 14.04 la tengo en una máquina virtual de virtualbox
<mimecar> si cambias la MAC, la primera tarjeta de red que encuentre en el sistema se llamará eth0
<alexMint> Si cambias la MAC, la nueva sería eth1, y guardaría la antigua para eth0. El problema que eso lo visualizabas en el fichero 70-persistent-net....y ahora ese fichero no está
<monti> Monti
#ubuntu-es 2015-09-20
<nisteeklod> Necesito ayuda!, tengo un gran problema con la configuración de la BIOS. Agradezco mucho su ayuda porque hace mucho tiempo que intento resolverlo
<nisteeklod> esto me está volviendo loco
<nisteeklod> Problema: http://foro.elhacker.net/gnulinux/gnulinux_iquestproblema_de_alimentacion-t441646.0.html
<SeudO> hola
<mimecar> hola SeudO
<SeudO> como estan, ubuntureros?
<SeudO> que distrbución usan?
<mimecar> un poco de todo
<SeudO> jajaja
<SeudO> tengo un problema con skype en mi xubuntu 14.04
<mimecar> ¿cuál es el problema?
<SeudO> veras, una vez instalado no me deja entrar a mi cuenta, dice que skype no se conecta con el servidor (que el servidor no esta operativa, que espere)
<mimecar> ¿has descargado la última versión de Skype desde su Web?
<SeudO> si
<mimecar> ¿estás bloqueando conexiones con el cortafuegos?
<SeudO> honestamente, no lo se
<SeudO> el tema de los cortafuegos no lo manejo muy bien en xubuntu
<mimecar> por defecto no debería estar activado...
<mimecar> si no tienes conexión con el servidor
<mimecar> o bloqueas de alguna forma la conexión o está en mantenimiento
<SeudO> es raro
<SeudO> el tema de los cortafuegos aun no lo he tocado
<Xago> hola amigos...he estado notando que mi laptop no está funcionando bien. Creo que puede haber algún problema de hardware, ya que se me ha reseteado solo intempestivamente sin mediar aviso alguno. Hace un par de semanas me apareció un mensaje de "Kernel Panic".
<Xago> considerando que, además, reinstalé el S.O. a Ubuntu 14.04
<Xago> estoy buscando los logs que me indiquen qué pudo haber pasado, pero no está en el directorio estandar /var/log/messages :(
<SeudO> Hola
<SeudO>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER SeudO tcqvearjlfhu
<SeudO> ?
<SeudO> hola
<SeudO> mi nick no se cambia
<Ankay> hola clamaral
<WyRe__> existe alguna variante de Ubuntu con un Unity ligero?
<WyRe__> sin los lens y los scope y todo ese rollo?
<mimecar> no
<WyRe__> mimecar, y no existe la posibilidad de instalar Unity sin esas dependencias extra?
<mimecar> los lens me parece recordar que estaban en el core
<xurxof> puedo obtener ayuda sobre xubuntu aquí?
<mimecar> sí
<xurxof> Tras una actualizacion y reiniciar obtengo errores múltiples: "no se pudo ejecutar el emulador de terminal/navegador web predeterminado: erro de entrada/salida".
<xurxof> al intentar abrir terminal o navegador
<mimecar> ¿has comprobado que tengas instalado el metapaquete lubuntu-desktop?
<mimecar> digo xubuntu-desktop
<xurxof> aparece como instalado en Synaptic
<mimecar> en ese caso tienes todas los paquetes instalados
<mimecar> puede ser que los enlaces a las aplicaciones estén mal
<mimecar> qué cliente de terminal usa xubuntu?
<xurxof> xfce4-terminal, pero cambie a terminator
<xurxof> si ejecuto directamente chromium, firefox o terminator, ninguna de ellas aplicaciones por defecto, no hace nada :(
<mimecar> qué versión tenías instalada?
<xurxof> no sé, se actualiza con frecuencia
<xurxof> si cambio las aplicaciones por defecto parece que funcionan... Si por ejemplo le pongo que use xfce-terminal como terminal por defecto funciona; si configuro terminator no
<xurxof> incluso tras reinstalarlo
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema y mira si pasa lo mismo
<xurxof> ok, aunque acabo de averigurar que sudo firefox funciona
<mimecar> no has lanzado firefox con sudo verdad?
<xurxof> sip
<mimecar> ¿sabes que es muy mala idea hacer eso?
<xurxof> :_(
<mimecar> puede ser una causa de lo que te está pasando
<mimecar> nunca se lanzan aplicaciones gráficas con sudo
<xurxof> es la primera vez que lo abro con sudo
<xurxof> se me ocurrió porque sin sudo obtengo ** (firefox:3606): ERROR **: Resource problem creating '/tmp/orbit-xurxo'
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema
<xurxof> mismos errores
<xurxof> si desde xfce4-terminator intento abrir firefox o terminator, obtengo el mismo error creating 'tmp/orbit-xurxo2'
<xurxof> algun problema de permisos en tmp, quizás?
<xurxof> probable origen del  problema: echo blabla > /tmp/blabla.txt devuelve 'no queda espacio en el dispositivo'
<xurxof> :)
<mimecar> ¿cuánto espacio libre te queda en el disco duro?
<xurxof> 213 Mb de 92 Gb
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> ya estás tardando en liberar espacio
<xurxof> Es curioso, porque home está en disco aparte y no tengo tantas aplicaciones instaladas
<xurxof> gracias por  tu ayuda, mimecar
<mimecar>  /home está en otro disco
<mimecar> pero / no tiene espacio
<xurxof> esta en otra particion del mismo disco
<xurxof> 96 Gb es poco espacio para sistema en linux?
<mimecar> no has dicho que tienes 213 MB libres?
<xurxof> particion 1 de 92 Gb, / de linux, 213 Mb libres; particion 2, para /home, con 48 Gb libres
<xurxof> me refería a si haber reservado una particionde 92 Gb para / es demasiado poco...
<mimecar> de normal se llenan 15 - 20 GB como mucho
<mimecar> ¿qué has metido en / para tener casi 92 GB ocupado?
<xurxof> eso es lo que me pregunto yo, porque no he instalado gran cosa, te lo juro.
<xurxof> voy a investigar...
<xurxof> gracias de nuevo, mimecar; lo que queda ya es cosa mía....
<mimecar> seguramente con un apt-get clean all
<mimecar> liberes bastante espacio
<mimecar> busca lo que ocupa espacio porque 92 GB es demasiado
<xurxof> con clean all, apenas unos megas
<mimecar> tendrás que buscar las carpetas que ocupen más
<mimecar> por ejemplo con ncdu
<xurxof> estaba usando du, pero ncdu parece mas cómodo
<lycantropho> Tengo problemas para conectarme por wifi, después de haber actualizado...alguno sabe un tuto de como repara esto?
<lycantropho> tengo el ubuntu studio 15
<lycantropho> gracias a quien pueda ayudarme :9
#ubuntu-es 2016-09-19
<MarianoRajoy> vota PP  el partido amigable de lo ajeno
<MarianoRajoy> y público
<Rapsssito> Hola?
<mimecar> hola Rapsssito
<Rapsssito> Hola mimecar
<Rapsssito> Tengo un problema con el sonido en Lubuntu. Acabo de instalarlo en un PC, pero no reconoce a mis altavoces. He instalado pulseaudio y pavucontrol pero no aparecen.
<mimecar> ¿qué versión has instalado?
<Rapsssito> Em...
<Rapsssito> 16.04
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<Rapsssito> Sí
<mimecar> ¿con el Live USB te pasaba lo mismo?
<Rapsssito> Sí
<mimecar> en ese caso parece un problema de configuración
<mimecar> ¿el ordenador está conectado a un monitor por HDMI?
<Rapsssito> VGA
<mimecar> ok, ¿has comprobado que estén todos los volúmenes al máximo y no esté nada silenciado?
<Rapsssito> Sí está todo al máximo
<mimecar> comprueba los niveles con alsamixer
<Rapsssito> Perdona el desconocimiento
<Rapsssito> Alsamixer?
<Rapsssito> Voy a estar afk un momento
<mimecar> es una aplicación de consola
<mimecar> si no la tienes instalada puedes ponerla con apt-get
<Rapsssito> Vale
<Rapsssito> Me tengo que desconectar
<Rapsssito> Mañana vuelvo para intentarlo de nuevo
<ceibal> manuelpiegas
<jorge__> Buenas!! Tengo un AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+ × 2 y 3 gigas de ram y me gustaría saber de una distribucion de linux bonita completa y totalmente funcional con estas especificaciones de hardware para al menos 3 años… gracias!!
<jorge__> hola?
<Mikelevel> ubuntu y el escritorio que mas te guste
<jorge__> pero por escritorios te refieres a Kubuntu por ejemplo?
<jorge__> soy novel
<jorge__> en linux
<Mikelevel> jorge__~ escritorios hay varios , kde , gnome , unity , mate , lxde , xfce ...
<Mikelevel> de esos salen las distintas ramas de ubuntu , kubuntu es kde por ejemplo
<jorge__> ok ya me estoy instalando uno por consola a ver que sale jajaja!!
<Mikelevel> si ya estas en ubuntu ya tendrias algun escritorio
<walo> Hola hola!
<walo> Sigo sin poder suspender el notebook al cerrar la pantalla, es frustrante. Lo he intentado todo creo y nada. Alguien tiene algun tip para esto?
<dcdev> Haha eso lo configuras depende tu GUI
<dcdev> Haha
<dcdev> La ¡V
<walo> Nop, no hay caso, está configurado en el menu de energia pero no hay caso, no suspende
<walo> Bueno, hice unos cambios y debo reiniciar, nos leemos
#ubuntu-es 2016-09-20
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola
<CarlosNeyPastor> como deshabilito la respuesta de ping de mi equipo
<CarlosNeyPastor> tengo instalado Ubuntu 16.04
<freeboy> hola como puedo conectarme al irc hispano=?
#ubuntu-es 2016-09-21
<nicole> cual es el canal de xubuntu en espaniol
<nicole> el que usa xfce
<nicole> amigos respondan
<ramrebol> Hola. Hace agnos que no particiono un disco para dejar windows al lado de linux. El ultimo fue con win7. Un amigo me pidio instalarle linux al lado de su windows, pero tiene win10. El proceso sigue siendo el mismo?  Me parece haber leido que win10 da problemas.
<ramrebol> O es solo usar gparted como antes.
<Peter|---_> fd
<Peter|---_> hi
<ramrebol> hi Albertx
<Albertx> cuales son llos tipos de archivos que instalan paquetes ?
<Albertx> :)
<Albertx> osea si me bajo un .gz no ejecuta por que tiene que descomprimirlo
<Albertx> me he bajado .rpm
<Albertx> .deb
<Albertx> para ubuntu cual tendria que bajar?
<Albertx> bueno y si quiero que un paquete linux se lea desde una maquina virtual windows?
<Albertx> !ayuda
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'ayuda'.
<Albertx> !help
<kubot> (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<Albertx> !help extension
<Albertx> !help ext
<Albertx> !help bin
<ramrebol> Que quieres precisamente?  Los .deb se instalar con doble click
<ramrebol> los .rpm son para otras distros. Si encontraste un .rmp seguramente hay un .deb sel mismo programa
<ramrebol> Que quieres instalar?
<ramrebol> Tampoco entiendo eso de que un paquete linux se lea desde una maquina virtual de windows, a que te refieres?  Vamos por parte mejor, que quieres instalar?
<ramrebol> un .gz es un archivo comprimido, efectivamente, debes descomprimirlo primero para ver su interior.
<sanzante> Albertx: un .gz normalmente es un fichero comprimido con el código fuente, de forma que tienes que compilarlo o algo... lo ideal es que obtengas un .deb, pero lo realmente perfecto es que isntales el programa usando la paquetería de tu distribución
<Albertx> si eso es cierto , bueno si tengo la paqueteria no habria problema , pero si bajo un archivo compartido de pagina de la distro y no se habre es que no resuelve mi duda
<Albertx> osea la pregunta concreta seria cuales archivos son validos para mi distribucion
<Albertx> si no me expliquei correctamente
<ramrebol> .deb  fue lo primero que escribi :/
<ramrebol> que quieres instalar?
<Albertx> intengo bajar un driver
<Albertx> tengo maquina virtual
<Albertx> da igual sea ubuntu o win
<Albertx> bueno muchas gracias
<ramrebol> el driver de ubuntu no es el mismo de win
<Albertx> ya
<ramrebol> driver de?
<Albertx> :P
<Albertx> ya pasare a concretar
<Albertx> !cafe ramrebol
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'cafe'.
<ramrebol> A preguntas confusas...
<hcazas> hola
#ubuntu-es 2016-09-22
<z-80> buenos días
<z-80> hay alguien que me pueda ayudar por favor?
<gabriel_> Holaaa
<gabriel_> Que tal
<gabriel_> Necesito ayuda
<gabriel_> Hay una carpeta que quiero borrar y no puedo (estaba tratando de instalar un programa.tar.gz y al momento de descomprimir con alien se creo esa carptea y no me deja borrarla ahor)
<x3an> hola: ¿alguien tiene idea de cómo se hacen gráficos en libreoffice?
<GridCube> ?
<GridCube> con el editor de imagenes y luego las incertas?
<x3an> GridCube, estoy intentando hacerlo con calc y voy en camino, creo... el tema es la escala :/
<GridCube> que tipo de grafico quere?
<GridCube> s
<x3an> tengo que representar dos curvas
<GridCube> mmhm
<GridCube> ah, osea un grafico con tables
<x3an> la cosa es así: tengo una tabla con los datos de solubilidad de una sustancia y además por medio de la práctica obtuve mis datos
<x3an> quiero representar las dos curvas ¿entendés?
<x3an> ya lo hice y salen bien, el tema es la escala
<x3an> ¿a dónde puedo pegar una imagen?
<x3an> http://picpaste.com/pics/grafico-4Z7SCN85.1474567844.jpg
<GridCube> x3an: http://i.imgur.com/MZAdmCO.png
<GridCube> asi?
<x3an> claro jeje
<x3an> ¿viste la que tengo hecha?
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> que problema tiene?
<x3an> bueno, te explico jeje
<x3an> en el eje de abscisas representé la temperatura en °C, ¿de acuerdo?, cuando lo imprima la escala debería ser 10°C / 2.5cm, ¿se entiende?
<GridCube> mmm si
<x3an> no sé cómo explicarle eso al programa jaja
<GridCube> x3an: https://help.libreoffice.org/Chart/Scale/es
<x3an> GridCube, ya lo había visto eso, pero no encuentro Formato - Ejes - Eje Y - Escala
<GridCube> o.o esta en el menu
<GridCube> arriba
<x3an> no aclara en qué programa se hace eso
<GridCube> no en el contextual
<GridCube> yo lo hice en writer
<x3an> yo estoy en calc
<GridCube> x3an: http://i.imgur.com/dsX9EfI.png
<GridCube> tiene que estar seleccionado el grafico para que aparesca
<x3an> sí, ahí encontré eso jeje
<x3an> el tema que no veo nada de poner los centímetros
<GridCube> esat en el mismo lugar
<GridCube> en calc
<GridCube> ?
<GridCube> queres ponerle una etiqueta que diga cm?
<x3an> cierto jeje
<x3an> no, lo que quiero hacer es que del 0°C al 10°C hayan 2,5 cm cuando lo imprima
<x3an> en la columna donde están los valores de x, marqué otros puntos como 55°C y 89°C pero no salen en el eje
<GridCube> lo siento
<GridCube> no sé como hacer eso
<x3an> jeje gracias, no te preocupes
<x3an> lo voy a seguir intentando y si no lo logro, lo haré a mano jaja
<x3an> gracias igualmente
<x3an> igual estoy cerca, creo jaja
<ramrebol> Hola. Tengo un dvd de ubuntu 64 bits, puedo instalarlo en un equipo x86?
<ramrebol> O debo bajar la version 32 bits?
<ramrebol> Yo baje el *amd64.iso  Sirve para instalarlo en un equipo x86?
 * Acacio hola
<ramrebol> Acacio: oi
<uruk7> hola gente alguien me puede decir porque me ha aparecido en el directorio /media/ otro directorio si solo tenia /media/user/, ?
<ramrebol> no se. Yo ahora tengo un directorio borrar dentro de toto
 * Acacio pasen linda noche , mañana mas
<ivedci89> JKK-X
#ubuntu-es 2016-09-23
<ramrebol_> HOla. Como hago un pendrive booteable en mac?  Por supuesto, quiero hacer un pendrive booteable con ubuntu.
<MrTulias> ramrebol_, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<ramrebol_> Thanks MrTulias !!
<MrTulias> nada
<uruk7> alguien que haya tocado algo de apache sabe donde se encuentra la parte de configuracion donde permite extensiones php o py?
<uruk7> es que en ubuntu es como si se encontrara partido la configuracion en varios ficheros
 * Acacio hola
 * Acacio pasen linda noite , mañana mais
<caedci> BXCCCCCCCCBHZXWEFDTM NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNTM
#ubuntu-es 2016-09-24
<Xago> hola muchachos. Cómo puedo actualizar chromium, solamente?
<sirix> Xago apt upgrade chromium
<sirix> huy tengo lag
<Acacio> ola
 * Acacio hola
<z-80> veo
<z-80> perdonar, alguien sabe como "se llama el buscador de aplicaciones", lo intento ejecutar desde atajos de teclado: ejemplo - gnome-terminal
<sirix> z-80: si es para ejecutarlas >> alt+F2
<sirix> escribes el nombre de la aplicacion que deseas ejecutar en la ventana que te aparece
<z-80> no me explico bien
<z-80> el buscador de aplicaciones, si pulso clic.. se lanza y me dice que aplicación quiero ejecutar
<z-80> pues.. yo quiero ser capaz de ejecutar eso pulsando un atajo de teclado
<z-80> me explico?
<GridCube> alt-f2
<z-80> hostia..
<z-80> yo pulsando alt + f12
<z-80> xDDD
<z-80> y no me iba..
<sirix> z-80: eso en las opciones de teclado
<sirix> depende del entorno que tengas
<GridCube> igual es bastante estandar que sea alt-f2
<z-80> si, me funciona
<sirix> aja
<z-80> había leido mal xD
<z-80> mola.. llevo toda la tarde mirando por google..
<z-80> y para lanzar aplicaciones me puse agregar en atajo de teclado.. xD
<z-80> muchas gracias sirix, GridCube y compañía
<sirix> igual por ejmp, si trabajas con varios layouts, puedes seleccionar la tecla del darkside para cambiar de idiomas, o alt=t para lanzar el terminal..
<z-80> creo que la he liado
<z-80> por pulsar alt + f12
<z-80> ahora cada vez que le doy clic una aplicación
<z-80> se coloca detrás de la otra xD
<z-80> tengo que minimizar la que tengo.. :/
<z-80> vale, listo arreglado xD
<z-80> una cosa, me lo instalado hoy. ¿alguna sugerencia para intentar que me vaya lo más ligero posible?
<sirix> z-80: revisa en preferencias>> teclado>> opciones y ajustas :)
<sirix> z-80: facil, escritorio limpio, nada de lightdm o cualquier otro display manager mierdero de esos llenos de efectos, etc
<sirix> ni plymouth
<z-80> yo tenía ubuntu e instale apt-get install xfce4 xfce4-goodies
<sirix> ah ok, ese va bien
<sirix> de echo puedes correr varios entornos de escritorios al mismo tiempo, si tienes una maquina medianamente decente
<z-80> es un hp pavilion dv7 g series
<sirix> ok
<z-80> tenía win2 y decidí pasar linux, porque es más ligero y para el tema del curso.. pues lo necesito
<z-80> intento utilizar el mínimo de recursos para que me vaya fluido y no escuche "ruido" y se caliente tanto el portatil xD
<sirix> z-80: algunos entornos de escritorio son muy pesados como KDM , gnome o unity
<z-80> sí, eso me han comentado
<z-80> sirix, después de lo que instalado y como lo tengo.. alguna sugerencia?
<sirix> xfce va muy bien con hardware cavernicola
<sirix> z-80: bueno pues tu decides, no se, si te interesa la privacidad, navegar por tor o i2p, tener activados los servicios que realmente necesites, etc
<z-80> me interesa, sí
<sirix> z-80: pues instala tor, tor-arm, privoxy, proxychains, tor-browser, por ahi vas empezando
<sirix> y cuidado dende clicas que igual el "big brother is watching" :)
<z-80> puedo pegar por aquí el portatil que tengo?
<sirix> z-80: seguro
<sirix> sube una foto
<z-80> http://i.imgur.com/Y8RECdb.png
<sirix> z-80: pues se ve muy bien, video dedicado? buen cacharro :)
<z-80> sí
<z-80> que hostia me pegado xD
 * Acacio hola
<mimecar> hola Acacio
<Acacio> que tranquila anda la sala jejejee
<mimecar> es normal que no haya dudas un sábado
<z-80> pues yo tenía varias xD
<z-80> me tiré toda a tarde buscando respuesta
<z-80> y al final me la han dado por aquí xD
<z-80> perdonar, es normal que cuando intento hacer más pequeño la ventana de alguna aplicación o editor de texto, a tener otra detrás, se me selecciona el que tengo detrás?
#ubuntu-es 2016-09-25
 * Acacio hola
<li0x> hi
<uruk7> hola alguien para hecharme un cable es que le quiero poner el need for speed a mi hijo y consigo que funcione mediante wine pero me sale en pantalla pequeña , habria alguna maner de hacer que apareciera en pantalla mas grande?
<sirix> buenas tardes
<uruk7> buenas sirix
<sirix> uruk7: en el terminal (como usuario normal) escribes: wine winecfg   en la ventana que te aparecerá, en la pestaña que dice 'grafica" cambias resolucion, y en la que dice integracion escritorio tambien
<kanutux> Buenas tengo xubuntu y de repente sin fijarme me ha desaparecido el indicador de volumen alguien tiene una possible solución?
<kanutux> he probado reiniciar
<mimecar> ¿qué versión tienes?
<kanutux> 16.04
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<kanutux> voy a actualizar para ver
<kanutux> sudo apt upgrade
<kanutux> ups
<kanutux> bueno me faltaban estos paquetes dkms libpython3.5 libpython3.5-minimal libpython3.5-stdlib libsmbclient
<kanutux>   libwbclient0 numix-gtk-theme python3.5 python3.5-minimal samba-libs
<kanutux>   ubuntu-drivers-common
<kanutux> actualizar digo
<kanutux> no se ha solucionado
<mimecar> comprueba que tienes instalado el metapaquete xubuntu-desktop
<kanutux> si
<kanutux> solo e tocado el alsamixer para poder bajar el volumen de los altavoces cuando tenia los cascos puestos
<mimecar> ¿has comprobado si tienes añadido el volumen en el listado de applets?
<kanutux> si
<kanutux> perdon
<kanutux> lo e vuelto a comprovar i ai estava el problema
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo para descartar que sea un problema de configuración
<kanutux> xd que estupido
<mimecar> no estaba añadido?
<kanutux> exacto
<mimecar> xD
<kanutux> xD
<kanutux> gracias por la ayuda
<mimecar> sin comentarios :p
 * Acacio pasen linda noche , hasta outro ratito
#ubuntu-es 2017-09-18
<viana_m> tttttttttttttttttttttttttiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa no  nononononoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnonononnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnoooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<viana_m> tiziano
<viana_m> tyek hfsk8e8trsew ouudchngxz
<fenixir> :-)
<omar_> hola a todos
<omar_> acabo de instalar en un note el 1704 y quiero pasar la info de mi otro note, que está muy viejito y tan lento que decidí desarmarlo y sacar el disco duro
<omar_> compré el coso para conectar y convertir a usb, pero no lo lee
<omar_> no me den la frace: "lo que puedes hacer con software, no lo hagas con hadware" por fis
<omar_> si alguien dice hola, al menos sabré que no soy el únicoo  que está lidiando con ubuntu hoy
<omar_> hola
<viana_m> tiziano
#ubuntu-es 2017-09-19
<gandulfo> Buenas tardes
<gandulfo> Tengo un problemilla con el arranque de Lubuntu 17.04 desktop amd 64. Me sale el mensaje "error: ninguna tabla de símbolos, pulse cualquier tecla para continuar"
<gandulfo> Ralentiza muchísimo el arranque y no encontré nada en google.
<steve_rogers> saludos, alguien sabe si es normal obtener algunos errores de inicio (como hugepages, journal) en contenedores lxc sin privilegios?
 * fenixir_ pasen linda noite , sean felices y que la luz les ilumine en su caminar , pues a oscuras no se llega lejos :P
#ubuntu-es 2017-09-20
<studio-user468> hola
<fenixir> nick acacio
 * fenixir_ pasen linda noite , sean felices y que la luz les ilumine en su caminar , pues a oscuras nos e llega lejos
#ubuntu-es 2017-09-21
 * fenixir pasen linda noite , sean felices y que la luz les ilumine , pues a oscuras nos e llega lejos :-)
<Deckon> hola, es posible tener instalado ubuntu 17.10 y ubuntu lts en el mismo equipo?
#ubuntu-es 2017-09-22
<neyder> Deckon:  si es posible, puedes compartir cosas o ser completamente independiente pero carece de sentido. preguntare por que?
<Deckon> neyder, me interesa ir probando lo que va a aportar ubuntu 17.10 pero a su vez necesito un sistema estable y que no me cause complicaciones como es ubuntu lts
<neyder> Deckon: virtualización con KVM o VirtualBox
<neyder> Deckon: aunque entiendo que a veces no es suficiente. como es para probar sólo necesitas una unica partición de 10GB o 15GB , el swap seguro lya lo tienes en tu LTS
<neyder> Deckon: si me permites recomendar durante la instalación no instales el cargador de arranque de 17.10 o cualquier sistema de p rueba, y en tu sistema principal un `sudo update-grub` buscará los sistemas instalados
<Deckon> neyder, justamente esa es la idea
<neyder> Deckon: recuerda evitar montar tus particiones de *producción*
<fenixir> acio
 * fenixir cuidense  y sean felices. Que la luz les ilumine en su caminar , pues a oscuras no se llega lejos :-)
<marcos> hola
<Guest96596> como hago para instalar skype en linux mint 18.1?
#ubuntu-es 2017-09-23
<fenixir> fy fenixir 26101970
<Hijo_Del_Agobio> Buens dias señoras y señores, se pueden preguntar cosas sobre otra distribución o linux en general?
<fenixir> ick acacio
 * fenixir cuidense , sean felicies y que la luz les ilumine en su caminar , pues a oscuras nos e llega lejos
#ubuntu-es 2017-09-24
<fenixir> ismo
<mimecar> hola fenixir
<fenixir> ola minevar
<fenixir> digo minecar
<fenixir> mimecar,  ahora si me salio xD
<mimecar> ha costado :p
 * fenixir cuidense ,y sean felices , que la luz les ilumine en su caminar , pues a oscuras no se llega lejos :-)
#ubuntu-es 2018-09-17
<msalvatore> Lenovio5: Que dice quando tratas instalar?
 * acacio hola
<GridCube> hi
<BoF> buen dia alguien con experiencia en galera cluster?
<GridCube> nop
<acacio> alguien sabe de alguna aplicacion para ubuntu que pueda recueprar datos de un iphone 7?
<GridCube> probably testdisk
<GridCube> osea, ese programa recupera casi cualquier cosa
<GridCube> de ahi a que pueda leer el disco desde un iphone 7
<GridCube> es otra cosa
 * acacio pasen linda noche , mañana mais👀
#ubuntu-es 2018-09-18
 * acacio hi
<GridCube> che acacio
<GridCube> si queres un canal mas activo para charlar te recomendo ##espanol
<acacio> GridCube,  es nuevo eso canal?
<GridCube> pfff
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> pero es mas activo que #ubuntu-es-cafe
<acacio> depende del tipo de charla existente GridCube
<GridCube> es gente que quiere aprender español
<GridCube> y charlas en general
<acacio> GridCube,  los temas que me suelen gustar no los vi por esta red
<acacio> ahhh no no yo no quiero aprender español , mas bien quiero aprender ingles
<GridCube> y si
<GridCube> esa gente habla ingles
<GridCube> así que aprendes ingles enseñando español
<acacio> GridCube,  suelo andar entretenido entre  las peleas que tengo con joomla y el chat
<GridCube> allá tu
<acacio> entrare no se aunque sea d ebulto igual resulte interesante
<acacio> GridCube,  sabes algo de joomla?
<GridCube> nop
<acacio> valla
<acacio> bueno voy a  pedirle a san google que me muestre
<acacio> a ver si quiere el santo jajaja
#ubuntu-es 2018-09-19
<haroldv22> Buen dia
<haroldv22> Buen dia alguien que pueda ayudarme ?
<scan> haroldv22: diga el problema y si alguien puede le respondera
<haroldv22> tengo un problema con mi tarjeta wifi luego de actualizar de ubuntu 16.04 a 18.04 mi tarjeta es la RTL8723BE
<haroldv22> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1068826/wi-fi-doesnt-work-on-ubuntu-18-04-1-lts-rtl8723be segui estos tutos entre otros
<haroldv22> ya he googleado y nada que lo he podido solventar
<haroldv22> mi version del kernel 4.15.0-34-generic
<acacio> hola
<acacio> alguien tiene idea de algun software que me permita capturar fotos con la webcam?
<GridCube> acacio: cheese
<acacio> GridCube,  no me deja instalarlo , por lo visto ubuntu mate no lo localiza
<GridCube> que raro
<acacio> ten dria que añadir repositorio o algo? porque no consigo nada d einfo
<acacio> solo consegui  hacer una update y luego  lanzar un comando de instalar chesse con sudo apt-get install chesse
#ubuntu-es 2018-09-20
<acacio> hola
 * acacio pasen linda noche , sean felices y sobre todo disfruten de la vida
#ubuntu-es 2018-09-21
<haroldv22> Buen dia amigos alguien por aqui sigo con mi problema del wifi en ubuntu 18.04 y usando el kernel 4.15.0-34-generic
<haroldv22> usando la version mate
#ubuntu-es 2018-09-22
 * acacio pasen linda noche👀 hasta otro ratico , sean felices
#ubuntu-es 2018-09-23
<kubuntujona> Hola, estoy Jonathan de Holanda. Cómo va esta madrugada?
<acacio> hi
<GridCube> hi
 * acacio pasen linda noche👀
#ubuntu-es 2019-09-16
<GridCube> hi
<weonrandom> wooolas
<GridCube> hola
<weonrandom> como estamos?
<GridCube> vivos
<GridCube> y usted?
<weonrandom> jajajaja xD
<weonrandom> casi muerto por aca xD
<weonrandom> se viene un feriado largo y solo se trabaja hoy y medio dia mañana
<weonrandom> y la oficina esta casi desierta
<GridCube> fua
<GridCube> bien largo
<weonrandom> seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh
<weonrandom> jajajaja
<weonrandom> estan todos felices
<weonrandom> pero los que vinimos a trabajar estamos casi muertos xD no hay movimiento para nada y aburre
<weonrandom> yo me puse a ver videos de nftables
<GridCube> lol
<GridCube> nerd
<weonrandom> xD si :3
<weonrandom> noo esque hace poco contrate un vps con debian 10 y lei que ya estan migrando a nftables
<weonrandom> entonces quiero empezar a aprender desde ya
<GridCube> mmhm
<Bradford> '-'
#ubuntu-es 2019-09-17
<tema> Hola, alguien podría ayudarme con la instalación de linux?? me parece que tengo un problema con el grub
#ubuntu-es 2019-09-20
<GridCube> hola
#ubuntu-es 2019-09-21
<Guest97426> CHATURBATE
<Sabandija> Buenos dias, ¿Alguien podría ayudarme con la terminal de ubuntu?
<Sabandija> soy nuevo en el manejo de este so y quiero crear un USB de ubuntu con el comando dd if=X |pv|of=Y pero se queda el contador en 0 <.<
<Kumool> Sabandija: no puedes tener | en un comando, lo estas pasando a un tubo
<Kumool> nose que es eso de pv
<Sabandija> PV es para ver el progreso
<Kumool> si quieres crear un usb de ubuntu te recomiendo que uses los programas para crear USBs sin usar la terminal
<Kumool> mmm
<Sabandija> esque necesito hacerlo por la terminal
<Kumool> por?
<Kumool> Sabandija: vas a escribir un .iso de ubuntu a un usb?
<Kumool> conste que yo desde hace mucho no uso dd para esas cosas
<Sabandija> Porque segun me comentaron es una copia hybrida
<Sabandija> y es lo que necesito
<Sabandija> sii
<Sabandija> correcto
<Kumool> una copia hibrida?
<Kumool> de donde la sacaste?
<Kumool> que imagen es?
<Sabandija> La oficial de la web de ubuntu
<Kumool> Sabandija: de donde
<Kumool> dame el link
<Sabandija> https://ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you/?version=19.04&architecture=amd64
<Kumool> https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu#0
<Kumool> buscate el programa startup disk creator
<Kumool> tu problema es uno que tuvieron muchos, lo cual por eso existe ese programa para hacerlo simple
<Kumool> Si es que realmente estas curioso de como usar dd (o startup disk creator no te funciona), pues entonces te dire como hacerlo via dd, pero es inecesario
<Sabandija> El problema realmente está en que al abrir el usb live  de ubuntu en uefi me da un error que dice Failed to open \EFI\BOOT\mmx64.efi - Not Found y por ai va la cosa, y supuestamente necesito arrancar el usb en uefi para poder instalar el grub de arranque y que me deje elegir entre linux y windows  cuando arranco del SSD, entonces en principio creando el USB con ese programa, debería poder arrancar en uefi ..?
<Sabandija> ? humm probaré a ver que tal
<Sabandija> gracias!! ;)
<Kumool> ah
<Kumool> ves, ahi esta el error
<Sabandija> aaunque por otra parte
<Sabandija> como tu bién dices, me gustaria aprendeer a hacerlo por DD aunque sea mas complicado, me resulta interesante saberlo xD
<Sabandija> mas que nada porque me gustaria aprender a usar la consola aunque sea poco a poco
<Kumool> Sabandija: pues usa dd if=/donde/esta/tu/ubuntu.iso of=/donde/esta/tu/cd
<Kumool> digo, tu usb
<Kumool> of=/donde/esta/tu/disco/usb
<Kumool> /dev/sdb quizas
<Sabandija> es el sdd, or lo que si hago
<Sabandija> cd Descargas
<Sabandija> dd if=ubuntu.is of=/dev/sdd
<Sabandija> ya con eso debería hacer la copia?
<Sabandija> .iso*
<Sabandija> humm  probaré a hacedrlo y dejarlo un rato a ver si se completa, esque no ver barra de progreso me resulta muy sospechoso hahaha como que no va a terminar nunca, gracias! probaré a ver :)
<Kumool> si
<Kumool> con eso deberia hacerlo
<Sabandija> al pelo
<Kumool> debes estar seguro que es /dev/sdd
<Kumool> despues escribes en tu propio disco XD
<Sabandija> Si, desconecté el usb puse -fdisk -l y luego lo conecté y repetí la operación
<Sabandija> No por dios, deja a mi disco tranquilo xD
<Kumool> ah
<Kumool> dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdd status=progressÅ PRIVMSG #Ubuntu-es :para ver el progreso
<Kumool> vamos que lo que toma son 2 minutos
<Sabandija> dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdd status=progress�PRIVMSG
<Sabandija> seria eso?
<Kumool> a que te refieres con abrir el usb live de ubuntu?
<Kumool> trataste de abrir el .iso?
<Kumool> y te dio un error?
<Sabandija> no, me referia a arrancar desde ahí
<Kumool> chekiaste si bajo bien?
<Kumool> verificaste el hash no?
<Sabandija> no se si hay alguna forma de checkearlo mas profesionalmente con la terminal, pero descargué varios isos y creé varios usb con distintos programas
<Kumool> ah!
<Sabandija> lo unico que se del hash es que se fuma...XD
<Kumool> tu lo que quieres es dualboot!
<Sabandija> sii
<Kumool> y porque estas en ubuntu!
<Kumool> eso lo puedes hacer desde windows!
<Kumool> puedes instalar ubuntu desde windows y te lo configura facil
<Sabandija> pero claro, un dualboot con kali linux, ubuntu reconoce windows si mal no recuerdo al instalarlo de segundas y hace automatico el dualboot pero kali linux no me reconocio windows tras su instalacion
<Kumool> un hash
<Kumool> osea
<Kumool> echo "2da6f8b5c65b71b040c5c510311eae1798545b8ba801c9b63e9e3fd3c0457cbe *ubuntu-19.04-desktop-amd64.iso" | shasum -a 256 --check
<Kumool> corre eso en tu iso de ubuntu
<Sabandija> mmm se puede instalar desde windows y configura el dual boot? suena bién, pero eso implica no usar la terminal de linux pa configurar el grub y es algo que me gustaria aprender aunque supuestamente solamente es el comando apt-get install grub o grub2
<Kumool> en el directory donde esta ubuntu
<Sabandija> Voy a darle
<Kumool> olvidate de grub
<Kumool> mientras menos aprendes mejor
<Sabandija> Hahaha
<Kumool> pero si, el grub te lo configura
<Kumool> creo
<Kumool> yo lo que tengo es un disco pa linux, pq me canso bregar con grub y los dualboots
<Sabandija> claro, pero lo bueno del dualboot es que lo metes en el ssd pa que arranque rapido y esas mierdas
<Kumool> bah
<Sabandija> Me ha pasado el test de forma correcta
<Kumool> a pues, el disco esta bien, el problema es uefi
<Kumool> uefi es una mierda
<Sabandija> haha
<Kumool> configuraste el BIOS y eso?
<Sabandija> En principio si
<Kumool> no te podre ayudar mucho con UEFI pq lo odio a vicio y nunca me ha dado con entenderlo pero lo que si se es que tienes que configurar el BIOS y otras cosas
<Sabandija> En principio debe estar bien configurado porque la instalacion por usb uefi de windows me dejo y windows está instalado en uefi y me deja arrancarlo así del hdd
<Sabandija> y la configuracion pa usb la cambie tambien para uefi, en principio debería estar bien
<Sabandija> Depor cierto, código alfanumerico para comprobar errores en el .iso imagino que será distinto para cada iso o en general archivo a comprobar
<Sabandija> Podrías decirme como lo obtienes?
<Sabandija> o si tiene algun nombre ese código pa que ya yo busque por internet a ver como se consiguen?
<Sabandija> por cierto, muchas gracias por todo :)
<Kumool> wut
<Kumool> Sabandija: hablas del hash?
<Kumool> fui a la pagina de ubuntu es todo
<Kumool> despues que lo bajas te sale
<Kumool> https://ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you?country=PR&version=19.04&architecture=amd64   cliqueas en verify download
<Kumool> y ahi esto
<Kumool> esta*
<Kumool> buena suerte
<Kumool> usualmente todos los hashes estan en las paginas de las distros despues o antes de bajarlos
<Sabandija> ostia que bueno
<Sabandija> mil gracias
<Sabandija> bueno, ya cree el usb de ubuntu con dd, ahora a probar a ver si consigo arrancar en uefi
<Sabandija> Gracias, nos vemos y pasa un buén dia :)
<Kumool> apuesto que no va a funcionar
<Guest64242> Buenas tardes, ]alguien puede darme una ayuda con la terminal__
<Kumool> Guest64242:??
<Kumool> Guest64242: has tu pregunta primero y veremeos
<Kumool> Guest64242: has tu pregunta primero y veremos
<Guest64242>  Tengo windows y kali linux en /dev/sda, pero solamente accede a windows ya que me falta el grub, y desde un usb con ubuntu en la terminal, utilizando el comando sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<Guest64242> me dan las siguientes dos lineas
<Guest64242> Installing for i386-pc platform
<Guest64242> grub-install: error: failed to get canonical path of `/cow'.
<Guest64242> donde est'a el fallo_
<Guest64242> ??
<jordila> Buenas, ... acá un profe chiflado, que quiere llevar ubuntu a las aulas.
<jordila> Que recomendáis, para llevar mi Ubuntu en el bolsillo y poder trabajar con él en aula y sentirme "como si estuviera en mi casa"?
<Kumool> aulas?
<Kumool> hay ubuntu portable?
<Kumool> lo unico que sé es postmarketos
<Kumool> o un raspberry pi bien modificado
<cris_> creo que lo que quiere es un usb de ubuntu persistente?
<jordila> probaré ubuntu persistente, si.
